# The Official After the Burial Thread: All things ATB!



## Blood Tempest

Anyone else into these guys? I bought their album ("Forging A Future Self") about 6 months (or more) ago and I can't stop listening to it. It makes it's rounds into my listening at least 3 or 4 times a week all the way through. These guys fucking slay. It's pretty br00talz, but they are very melodic at times and even get down with some acoustic stuff. Their grooves are amazing. Just a crushing, awesome band. If you don't know about them, get acquainted. They played 7s on "Forging A Future Self", but their new album will include both guitarists utilizing RG2228s. Believe me, they will effectively use every string.  

MySpace.com - AFTER THE BURIAL (IN THE SU-SUSSUDIO) - Twin Cities, Minnesota - Metal / Hardcore / Progressive - www.myspace.com/aftertheburial

LOL


----------



## Rick

Nice picture.  

I added them a few weeks ago, they're supposed to play somewhere down here pretty soon. Can't remember where.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That pic is definitely hilarious. I haven't seen them live personally, but everything I've heard from friends and seen on YouTube suggests they put on one hell of a performance. Very awesome stage presence and fan interaction. I'm totally going to the show in June in DE as long as I'm not playing a show of my own.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I know more you people will like these guys....


----------



## barrett

their album is out today I believe

it is amazing! check it out. i will buy it


----------



## WillingWell

Never before have I heard a band be so heavy and so cheesy at the same time.


----------



## skinhead

Yeah, I obtained their cd some months ago. It's a really nice record, maybe it sounds a little digitalish, but it fucking rocks 

The forfeit and fingers like daggers, are awesome songs. And they have a nice hardcore lyric writing style


----------



## Rick

I need to pick up that album.


----------



## bulb

these guys are buddies of mine, this is one of those bands where everyone is super talented and the music is awesome too! to top it off these guys put on one of the best and tightest live shows i have ever seen, be sure to see them when they come to town and pick up their new cd as well!

on an added note, relevant to 2228 owners such as myself, they have been using them exclusively on the road with no backups for the last couple months, and at least with their guitars (though they did have theirs from the first batch shipped) they have been having loads of issues with them (rusted bridges with rusted fine tuners, emg pickups falling out mid show).
not trying to be a downer, but i was excited when i heard they were going to be giving them a good road test (and they actually do take care of their guitars on and off stage) its just a shame to see that theirs havent been holding up so well...


----------



## JakeRI

Yeah i saw them in april at the newengland metal and hardcore fest. I was front row. it sucked cause they were so early on in the day that they're weren't alot of people they're for them. but they're nasty


----------



## MikeH

Holy shit. I clicked on their page right before looking at this. I love these guys. The song Berzerker off of the new album is quite win. Polyrhythms and Peavey 6505+ heads FTW!


----------



## thesimo

sick stuff! nice to hear an 8 used for something slightly different than the usual. 

also their artwork is really amazing, super myspace design, totally into it!


----------



## noodleplugerine

Love it!

Great riffage, and a really good vox.


----------



## MikeH

Sorry. I had to. I've been listening to them for a few days straight. And they are just completely mindblowing. The song Cursing Akhenaten is so brutal. To anyone who hasn't checked them out, please do.


----------



## Rick

They play in San Antonio this next weekend, I'm gonna try and be there.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

The new album Rareform is pretty fuckin good. These guys do a pretty good job of utilizing all 8 strings instead of sticking to the bottom 2  I like the new singer better also, he growls a little better than the recent one.


----------



## metaljohn

Apex1rg7x said:


> The new album Rareform is pretty fuckin good. These guys do a pretty good job of utilizing all 8 strings instead of sticking to the bottom 2  I like the new singer better also, he growls a little better than the recent one.




I like the old singer waaaayyyy better, but the album is still top notch.


----------



## -Nolly-

Didn't like them the first time I heard them, but just decided to give it another go. It's pretty fucking good! 

Love the swing-time breakdown in Berzerker!


----------



## Snoop

The new album really amazed me! Especially i like 'Ometh' song and solo in it


----------



## MikeH

Pi (The Mercury God of Infinity) is probably the most thought I've ever seen anyone put into a song.


----------



## Blexican

These guys are sick, I made a thread about them a few months back. I have the new album, and you guys need to get it. NOW. There's a song called The Fractal Effect that has one of the sickest breakdowns I've ever heard, around the 1:03 mark. Cursing Akenhaten is just ridiculous, A Vicious Reforming of Features is heavy as hell, and I'd have to say my favorite overall song is Drifts. The whole album is just crushing, and I actually got to meet the band and have a pre-listening session a month and a half before it came out. Then we all went to Buffalo Wild Wings after the show, it was pretty sweet. One question...who seriously puts green olives in their beer? Must be a midwest thing.

BTW good luck trying to play along to Pi: the mercury god of infinity, off of Forging a Future Self. Sure, they play the same note to death, but the timing actually follows the first 71 numbers of Pi, they wrote a blog about it on their myspace.


----------



## Snoop

*Blexican*
Yeah, Drifts is great song! I LOVE fast tapping(or legato) moment so much!


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Such an amazing band the Cd hasnt left my rotation since it came out
Actually going to see them in Mass tomorrow on the thrash and burn tour from all the videos i've seen and things ive heard their amazingly tight live, can't wait


----------



## crayzee

Nice and sick stuff, they know their stuff...cool, thanks for pointing to them.


----------



## MikeH

Just bought rareform a couple days ago. Hasn't left my cd player since that day. I'd have to say that my favorite track on the album is Cursing Akhenaten. I love the middle eastern riff at the beginning. It's amazingly epic. But this is not the only track with potential. All of them are very good songs. I recommend this album to anyone who's into death metal, progressive metal, deathcore, or anyone looking for a band who knows their instruments inside and out.


----------



## 2jzonecup

HAHA I love these dudes. This picture makes em look like they're 14 yrs old.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

another bump for this thread. I got Rareform a while ago, and have been listening to it constantly. It's probably my favorite cd right now. Just listening over and over... A heavy Meshuggah influence and all of that mechanical stuttering stop and go rhythms and breakdowns all the Sumerian bands are known for along with tons of shred and melody. Just an awesome album... I can honestly say this is the first band using 8 strings that has got me interested in trying them out. Floyds > fixed bridges though...


----------



## -Nolly-

Same here. Since it starts with an A, it's always the top of my metal playlist in my car, so I tend to listen to it a shitload. Excellent excellent stuff.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

-Nolly- said:


> Same here. Since it starts with an A, it's always the top of my metal playlist in my car, so I tend to listen to it a shitload. Excellent excellent stuff.



Yup, I fucking love this cd... Sumerian just keeps cranking out great music...


----------



## MetalJordan

ive been listening to them for awhile now i like rareform a lot better than forging a future self but they are both good albums


----------



## Rick

Another bump. 

I got to see them 2 weeks ago and they were amazing live. I went ahead and videotaped the set and it was killer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I usually hate anything to do with core' but this is good stuff.


----------



## Rick

I don't like labeling bands as "core" anything. All I know is these guys are badass.

The guitarists both recently picked up Ibanez endorsements and have ordered some new 8s.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Cant wait to see them with Fell Silent in March


----------



## Rick

I'm hoping to see FS as well as ATB in January.


----------



## mat091285

Damn ... me likes ... GAS for getting an 8 string ...


----------



## Scootman1911

Didn't really like these guys at first but now I think they're really good. God damn are these guys good at guitar


----------



## Meldville

Don't care much for it overall, but that guitar tone is TASTY.


----------



## Giamatti

Recently started listening to these after listening to them a while ago and not really getting into them. One of my favourite bands at the minute now, really dig both albums, the breakdown in the middle of Aspiration really hooked me on them.


----------



## Mattmc74

This was the first time I have heard of these guys. After I gave the songs on myspace a listen, i'm going to get the CD. I really like their stuff.


----------



## loktide

just listening to Rareform for the first time. stoked so far 

are guitars PODXT btw? if so, that would be on og the best pod tones i would have heard so far


----------



## gatesofcarnage

I love ATB! The Fractal Effect, Drifts and Berzerker are my favorites off of Rareform.
I will hopefully be seeing them with FS come spring time!


----------



## MikeH

They're playing tonight in Dayton. But I can't go. FUCK SNOW!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I love this band. So, so good..... I heard the guitars were POD and drums were programmed....

I can't really listen to the old cd much because of the horrible production, but I love Rareform. I really like the songs Aspiration and Ometh.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

JoshuaLogan said:


> I love this band. So, so good..... I heard the guitars were POD and drums were programmed....
> 
> I can't really listen to the old cd much because of the horrible production, but I love Rareform. I really like the songs Aspiration and Ometh.



Yeah the older album sounds way too over produced and "fake" to me. I like the songs just didn't care for the tone so much. I thought the guitars were 5150's and 6505's though I might be wrong.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah the older album sounds way too over produced and "fake" to me. I like the songs just didn't care for the tone so much. I thought the guitars were 5150's and 6505's though I might be wrong.



overproduced? what? maybe you are talking about the new album? the old album is very, very underproduced... very lo-fi in a bad way. hardly even listenable to me

as for the new one, I heard they used rectos and 5150s live, but that rareform ended up being pod..... don't know for sure, but that's what I was told


----------



## st2012

Sounds really good! I'll pick this up I think.


----------



## Anthony

I saw them last week, sick shit!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

JoshuaLogan said:


> overproduced? what? maybe you are talking about the new album? the old album is very, very underproduced... very lo-fi in a bad way. hardly even listenable to me
> 
> as for the new one, I heard they used rectos and 5150s live, but that rareform ended up being pod..... don't know for sure, but that's what I was told



Yeah i guess your right, its been a while since i've listended to that album so i just checked it out and yeah its pretty bad. I guess i was confused a little bit


----------



## Rick

As for live, Justin uses a Triple Rectumfryer and the other guy uses a 6505+.

Justin told me that they were having problems setting up for recording so they ended up using a POD (don't remember which one) for the guitar recording.


----------



## skinhead

I just entered to the space and listened to rareform. Shit, it sounds sick and wild. Appart form that I saw vids on youtube and they give really hardcore shows  I'd like to see them live


----------



## BurialWithin

This band is amazing .... i really dig them now i love the acoustic stuff too. Very talented guitar players. Brutality + melody= CD purchase.


----------



## omgmjgg

i just saw these guys last night, and their 8's sounds like beast! They put on a very good show


----------



## Ext789

was supposed to seem them a few weeks ago but the cops made the promoter cancel the show or something =(


----------



## Rick

What the fuck for?


----------



## omgmjgg

wow thats pretty lame


----------



## budda

Discuss!

AFTER THE BURIAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I am too used to their old vocalist, then again i had no idea that the guy i saw live was a new one . I wonder if they re-recorded the guitars, or just put his vocals in.. hehe.

It'll have to grow on me, it just doesnt sound "right" because i listen to ATB about 10 times a week minimum while at work and on the drive to and from 

 stoked for any new material though!


----------



## theperfectcell6

i heard of this too
they should take some songs from the old cd too and do those

i hope it sounds good 
im sure it will ATB has progressed a lot!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

i like it better personally i like how he changed the vocal sounds on aspirations..changed for the better IMO


----------



## LadyKiller

except on their myspacepage I cannot find any News for this new release.
Do you guys know when it will be released?


And I think they should rerecord their first Record because of the shitty sound


----------



## Yoshi

Not bad, I wish they had of left the drums...sounds like the drums have more presence in the mix, but it's a bit much for me like that.

Actually, I just listened to Cuising Ankeheten, and he ruined it for me. Sounds like he's trying too hard on it.


----------



## PeteyG

I definitely prefer it, loving it so much more now.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Yeah is it already out or what? It doesn't say anything on the myspace.


----------



## Rick

Hell yeah. Justin told me they should have a release date by this tour, I'll ask him on Thursday.

I dig the new layout, too.


----------



## Anthony

Where are you guys listening to this? They just have the songs with the old vocalist up.


----------



## Rick

I wish they would put up the new tracks.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Same here, I'm really curious how Anthony sounds in recording.


----------



## MikeH

Anthony said:


> Where are you guys listening to this? They just have the songs with the old vocalist up.



+1


----------



## Imdeathcore

i prefer this one more


----------



## -Nolly-

New drums sound wayyy better too


----------



## budda

I'm so used to the old vocalist, so i'll have to get used to the new one. At least going from first alexisonfire album to the 2nd, i was expecting a change.

Rick, you need to get me in on this talking to justin business  and trent for that matter lol.

and i like hearing trent better when he does his backup vocals as well. Re-recording forging a future self would be cool in my books lol


----------



## sakeido

The mix is way better now too, the new vocalist is an improvement too I think. I can't stand listening to the original mix of this album but this fixes most of my problems with it.


----------



## Triple7

Anthony said:


> Where are you guys listening to this? They just have the songs with the old vocalist up.



Play the video that they have up, it is just a clip with the new vocalist but you can get a feel for how it is going to sound.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Oh shit! I fucking love it!


----------



## Giamatti

Totally awesome, really liking the new versions. Lovely....


----------



## Anthony

Triple7 said:


> Play the video that they have up, it is just a clip with the new vocalist but you can get a feel for how it is going to sound.



 His high's kick ass. I cannot stand his lows.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Anthony said:


> His high's kick ass. I cannot stand his lows.



I personally think they're great... I think the old ones sound a bit... 'empty', you know?


----------



## polydeathsphere

I'm behind the last singer 100%. I can't fathom a different vocal performance for Cursing Akhenaten, though the new mix for the music is better. I'm not liking the new singer at all tho


----------



## Anthony

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I personally think they're great... I think the old ones sound a bit... 'empty', you know?



I never liked the old ones either. Thinking about it now, I never liked any of their vocalists.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Anthony said:


> I never liked the old ones either. Thinking about it now, I never liked any of their vocalists.



Eh, I like this new one.
The first ones highs sounded like a parrot but his lows were pretty cool.
Second was just all around empty.
But yeah... I do think the new guy is great, and I'm curious to hear the rest of the CD.


----------



## sakeido

Triple7 said:


> Play the video that they have up, it is just a clip with the new vocalist but you can get a feel for how it is going to sound.



The tunes in the MP3 player have been replaced with new versions.


----------



## Rick

sakeido said:


> The tunes in the MP3 player have been replaced with new versions.



Really? I wonder if he heard the voicemail I left him. 

His vocals sound killer on that video.

EDIT: Cody, which tunes are you talking about? I just listened to Berzerker and Cursing Akenhaten and they were both Grant's vocals.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Yeah I wish they'd replace the old ones


----------



## Giamatti

Anyone know how they got new versions of the songs up without resetting their play count? Was it just cos they have the same name as the old versions and the player had the count stored?


----------



## Triple7

Anthony said:


> I never liked the old ones either. Thinking about it now, I never liked any of their vocalists.




Haha yea that's true. Anthony seems to be their best sounding so far, but they always seem like the just settle for someone who can do it without looking for someone amazing.



sakeido said:


> The tunes in the MP3 player have been replaced with new versions.




Nah, the player still has the old versions, I just checked.


----------



## sakeido

Rick said:


> Really? I wonder if he heard the voicemail I left him.
> 
> His vocals sound killer on that video.
> 
> EDIT: Cody, which tunes are you talking about? I just listened to Berzerker and Cursing Akenhaten and they were both Grant's vocals.



These versions 100% for dead certain are not the same ones I have ripped from my CD and sound exactly the same as the clips in the video. Hit refresh a bunch of times 



Triple7 said:


> Nah, the player still has the old versions, I just checked.



You are wrong. Check again.


----------



## Triple7

Nah dude I just checked again, they sound exactly the same as the original cd that I have, I even refreshed, although I am not sure why that would help. Either way definitely not the new versions dude.


----------



## Andii

Triple7 said:


> Nah dude I just checked again, they sound exactly the same as the original cd that I have, I even refreshed, although I am not sure why that would help. Either way definitely not the new versions dude.


 +1 Definitely the original versions

I've seen ATB twice with their new vocalist and he puts a lot into his performance but he just isn't stellar sounding. I also really like the sound of the original release and really doubt it can sound better than it already does.


----------



## sakeido

Triple7 said:


> Nah dude I just checked again, they sound exactly the same as the original cd that I have, I even refreshed, although I am not sure why that would help. Either way definitely not the new versions dude.





Andii said:


> +1 Definitely the original versions
> 
> I've seen ATB twice with their new vocalist and he puts a lot into his performance but he just isn't stellar sounding. I also really like the sound of the original release and really doubt it can sound better than it already does.



You have the old versions of the songs in your cache. Since the Myspace player blows, it does not properly reload them. I just checked, again, from a different computer and A/Bed that shit with their promo clip. Berzerker and Ahkenaten both are the new versions, 100% for dead certain. There are a shitload of things that give it away.. clear your cache or something.


----------



## Triple7

Well I cleared my cache and kept refreshing and I can't get it to work.

That's sick that you heard em' though, you said the production is better?


----------



## Andii

sakeido said:


> You have the old versions of the songs in your cache. Since the Myspace player blows, it does not properly reload them. I just checked, again, from a different computer and A/Bed that shit with their promo clip. Berzerker and Ahkenaten both are the new versions, 100% for dead certain. There are a shitload of things that give it away.. clear your cache or something.




Cleared everything. Still the same. I'm probably getting the data from a different server than you and it's behind. Your area must have got the new stream first or something. I'll be checking back periodically.


----------



## Rick

Just watching that promo is getting me all kinds of hot and bothered for Thursday. 

Justin let me listen to the new Berzerker a few months ago and it blew me away. I can't wait to get my hands on this thing!


----------



## sakeido

Triple7 said:


> Well I cleared my cache and kept refreshing and I can't get it to work.
> 
> That's sick that you heard em' though, you said the production is better?



Yeah the guitars sound more natural, although the really low 8 string bits don't sound that great. The drums have a lot more room sound in the mix, better drum sounds all around, and the kick isn't so annoying. Bass tone is better, vocals are better, all around it sounds bigger and fuller than the original CD.


----------



## Triple7

So now I am going to have 2 copies of this cd. Glad to hear it is better though, their production was a little stale on the original.


----------



## budda

... I really like the original 

there's a video? hm.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Rick said:


> Just watching that promo is getting me all kinds of hot and bothered for Thursday.
> 
> Justin let me listen to the new Berzerker a few months ago and it blew me away. I can't wait to get my hands on this thing!



Wait do you know if they're releasing it in stores and when? Cause if it's only on sale on tour then I missed my chance and I'm gonna be so disappointed.


----------



## Rick

Couldn't tell you. If I go to the show Thursday, I'll pick one up.


----------



## Fred

It's updated for me, whereas it hadn't when I checked yesterday. Sounds awesome, so glad they sorted out that kick as well!


----------



## Rick

It still isn't updated for me but, whatever. I'll have it soon.


----------



## budda

The snare sounds better this time around IMO. In my mom's car, the CD sounds suweeeet. In the van, the snare sounds like a metronome


----------



## Triple7

I didn't realized that all this time I had a remastered version of "Berzerker" on the Sumerian/Nuclear Blast split that came with the newest issue of Decibel. Anthony definitely fits the band more then Grant. It took a minute to get used to though.


----------



## JakeRI

i think anyone who bought the original pressing should get this one for free!


----------



## Triple7

^^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

JakeRI said:


> i think anyone who bought the original pressing should get this one for free!



that's not very good for business!

I own both versions of Meshuggah's Nothing and ATB's Rareform, so I'll probably buy this one too.


----------



## Triple7

Yea, I am gonna pick this one up on the Summer Slaughter tour for sure.


500th Post!


----------



## LadyKiller

Rick said:


> Couldn't tell you. If I go to the show Thursday, I'll pick one up.


Hey dude are you able to do an interview with Tosin Abasi at Thursday? He will be there helping out Born Of Osiris on guitars


----------



## Triple7

Oh, I do think that they extended the breakdown in "Cursing Akenhaten" on the cd as well, because in the video clip it doesn't sound like the live version


----------



## John_Strychnine

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's not very good for business!
> 
> I own both versions of Meshuggah's Nothing and ATB's Rareform, so I'll probably buy this one too.



yeh its just a shame the remake of nothing isn't as good as the original.


----------



## Triple7

John_Strychnine said:


> yeh its just a shame the remake of nothing isn't as good as the original.




It isn't??? Why not? 

Just curious because I only have the remake.


----------



## Meldville

IMO the mix on the original > the rerelease


----------



## John_Strychnine

Triple7 said:


> It isn't??? Why not?
> 
> Just curious because I only have the remake.



I just think alot of what was on the first version is missing on the remake, like they tried to over produce it.. sounded like it lost groove to me when fredrik redid the guitars. The production on nothing was perfect, i can't work out why they would have wanted to redo something that was THAT good. 

Obviously.. my opinion.


----------



## Triple7

Damn, I had read that they (Meshuggah) hated the way it came out, specifically the guitar tones and that is why they re-did it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

John_Strychnine said:


> yeh its just a shame the remake of nothing isn't as good as the original.



no it isn't as good, it's *better* 

the original hurts my ears and I can't hear shit.



Triple7 said:


> Damn, I had read that they (Meshuggah) hated the way it came out, specifically the guitar tones and that is why they re-did it.



yeah pretty much.


----------



## budda

ATB thread guys  take your meshuggah rants elsewhere lol


----------



## Sp3ktral

haven't read this thread very closely, but i just wanted to say i like the new singer and in my opinion (even though i LOVE rareform as is) he only makes them sound better.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Does anyone know when it comes out?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Does anyone know when it comes out?



That's what I've been trying to find out...
I can't find anything online about it


----------



## Harmonicdoom

I like the new vocalist a helluva lot better than Grant. And the new mix just sounds clearer to me too.


----------



## Triple7

Arteriorrhexis said:


> That's what I've been trying to find out...
> I can't find anything online about it





Wikipedia says August 18th


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Triple7 said:


> Wikipedia says August 18th




Hahah really i went to wikpedia like 20 mins ago i must have skipped over it...how dumb of me


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Triple7 said:


> Wikipedia says August 18th


WWWWWHHHHHAAAAATTTT
Augh I refuse to wait that long.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

^
Same here..new singer is amazing


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Would anyone be willing to email me the re-release whoever has it?


----------



## budda

hit up the myspace daily until it comes out. that's what some of us do


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Well I'm gonna get it the day it comes out, I just need to hear it... Now.


----------



## eventhetrees

I'm loving the new vocals.

The kick isn't an annoying Click anymore. Took me a minute to get used to. I don't think I can listen to the old Rareform anymore haha. I can't wait for this release!

They play the Cursin Akhenatan Breakdown as they do live now at the end, with out the high bits.

They finally added those bass booms they do live too ( the mix of it is incredible, they usually clip mixes) Fuck. As if I couldn't love this band enough.

Edit: Sounds like Trent adds his vocals too


----------



## Rick

So it's still in mastering (Alan Douches from West West Side) and it should be available in a couple of weeks. Just got back from seeing ATB in San Antonio.


----------



## Harmonicdoom

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a vid of them playing Cursing Akenaten with I THINK the new vocalist.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Harmonicdoom said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a vid of them playing Cursing Akenaten with I THINK the new vocalist.




Yeah that's Anthony


----------



## Triple7

That video is awesome!!! The that they extended the ending is ridiculous, I am glad to see that included it in the re-issue.


----------



## Rick

Looks like a clip that will be on the re-release.


----------



## eventhetrees

So it's still in mastering? Wow the 3 songs so far are amazing too ...


----------



## budda

Thanks for the update rick 

I want to see them.. but i dont think summer slaughter MTL is in the cards


----------



## Yoshi

I have to say, after listening to both sets of the songs available that the old singer still sits better with me. There are parts with Anthony that just don't seem to fit, especially in Cursing Ankehtan...

I think Anthony has potential to be a great vocalist, but the way they have laid out his vocal tracks just doesn't fit in as well as the old...especially at the "Severed heads, accent the gates..." part of Cursing Ankehtan.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Yoshi said:


> I have to say, after listening to both sets of the songs available that the old singer still sits better with me. There are parts with Anthony that just don't seem to fit, especially in Cursing Ankehtan...
> 
> I think Anthony has potential to be a great vocalist, but the way they have laid out his vocal tracks just doesn't fit in as well as the old...especially at the "Severed heads, accent the gates..." part of Cursing Ankehtan.



God damn, I'm getting more and more curious... Can someone at least email me Cursing Akhenaten?


----------



## Yoshi

Arteriorrhexis said:


> God damn, I'm getting more and more curious... Can someone at least email me Cursing Akhenaten?



um....Cursing Akhenaten, Beserker and Aspirations are the 3 available tracks on their myspace with the new singer...I don't think I can rip it...


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

This dosnt really have to do with the new singer per say but this guy is pure god..hes played this all by ear..and he covers all the songs of rareform perfectly...i want to be this good  he has a nice guitar to plus i think the solo in this song is impossible..and he nails every note spot on


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Yoshi said:


> um....Cursing Akhenaten, Beserker and Aspirations are the 3 available tracks on their myspace with the new singer...I don't think I can rip it...


Still have the old dude for me.


----------



## Rick

I don't know how these new tracks are on there, both Justin and Anthony told me that even they couldn't get the new ones on the myspace player.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Rick said:


> I don't know how these new tracks are on there, both Justin and Anthony told me that even they couldn't get the new ones on the myspace player.



Wait then how the hell are they there? Did THEY change them?


----------



## Rick

They tried to change them but couldn't.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

That's odd... How are some people hearing the new stuff...


----------



## Rick

I don't know how that's possible.


----------



## Metal Ken

the youtube video advertising the re-release?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Metal Ken said:


> the youtube video advertising the re-release?



Well some people are saying they new stuff is on their myspace music player.


----------



## Rick

Metal Ken said:


> the youtube video advertising the re-release?



Other than the tracks that Justin has played for me, that's the only other way I've heard it.


----------



## Yoshi

I dunno why, but all 3 of the songs have Anthony on Vocals, and they have the black album art, and I dunno what else to say.


----------



## Triple7

Rick said:


> I don't know how these new tracks are on there, both Justin and Anthony told me that even they couldn't get the new ones on the myspace player.



Me either


----------



## Rick

I have it opened in another window and it's all the old stuff. Don't know what the fuck is going on.


----------



## hypermagic

Yeah I just went by what you can hear from the youtube vid:


The new guy sounds kind of generic IMO


----------



## CynicEidolon

Yeah, I like the old guy better.


----------



## Yoshi

Is there a way for me to rip em off myspace if there is no download option? I don't have any malicious intentions, just that I want to show you that they work for me...


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Yoshi said:


> I dunno why, but all 3 of the songs have Anthony on Vocals, and they have the black album art, and I dunno what else to say.



That's really odd, because apparently they didn't change them, or they tried but it didn't work.


----------



## Yoshi

Arteriorrhexis said:


> That's really odd, because apparently they didn't change them, or they tried but it didn't work.



Well it worked for me...but didn't work for me if ya get what I'm saying


----------



## Despised_0515

YEEEEEEESSSS!!!


----------



## budda

Rick, they couldn't get the new ones up? Did someone hack the page...?

Or did Trent devise some way of doing it lol. There's a countdown to the new album and 3 new songs up..


----------



## Rick

From what Justin told me, the new tracks somehow have the same "fingerprint" as the old ones. He tried renaming them and that still didn't work.


----------



## Triple7

Wow, this shit is crazy. Either way thanks Rick for the update!


----------



## Rick

No problem. As soon as I hear anything else, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Rick said:


> From what Justin told me, the new tracks somehow have the same "fingerprint" as the old ones. He tried renaming them and that still didn't work.


I think that's what happened when my band tried to change our songs...
Maybe they should try taking the current ones down for a while then putting the new ones up.. I'm not sure if that's what worked but I think it was something like that.


----------



## KiNNsTeR

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Wait do you know if they're releasing it in stores and when? Cause if it's only on sale on tour then I missed my chance and I'm gonna be so disappointed.




August 18


----------



## wannabguitarist

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> This dosnt really have to do with the new singer per say but this guy is pure god..hes played this all by ear..and he covers all the songs of rareform perfectly...i want to be this good  he has a nice guitar to plus i think the solo in this song is impossible..and he nails every note spot on




I don't like this kid mostly because I was talking to my friend about the benefits of getting a 7 and he pulled up a bunch of this guy's videos where he covers songs that use 7/8 strings with no issues on a 6 

And I'm really jealous


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

KiNNsTeR said:


> August 18



Thanks... But a little bit late on the response... It's been posted a couple pages back.


----------



## Rick

I hope that's when it is and someone didn't just add it onto wikipedia to fuck with people. That's why I don't trust wikipedia.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Rick said:


> I hope that's when it is and someone didn't just add it onto wikipedia to fuck with people. That's why I don't trust wikipedia.



Same... It'd make me so happy if it's sometime in July.


----------



## Rick

You and me both.


----------



## budda

ASAFP 

i was rocking ATB on the way home today


----------



## SerratedSkies

I really can't stand the new vocals. It totally toned down the somewhat unique take on proggy-type-death-type-shred type shit, and made it seem like a bunch of little scene kids did it. Not cool, get the old guy back.

The new layout is sick though!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

SerratedSkies said:


> I really can't stand the new vocals. It totally toned down the somewhat unique take on proggy-type-death-type-shred type shit, and made it seem like a bunch of little scene kids did it. Not cool, get the old guy back.
> 
> The new layout is sick though!



I think that it sounds more brutal and a lot better from the clips on the video. But I'll leave my final opinion for when I actually get the cd.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I think that it sounds more brutal and a lot better from the clips on the video. But I'll leave my final opinion for when I actually get the cd.


 
Honestly, I never looked to After the Burial for brutality, just another take on combining Meshuggistics (I just created that word, and I gotta say, I'll probably use it forever) with bright melodies and a little bit of gothenberg style riffing. I really enjoyed the old vocals, just because they kind of added a dark, hollow rhythm to the rest of the music, but this new guy belongs in a dumbed down, chug chug, dance-clap-kick hardcore band. I understand that he might add more "energy" to a live performance, but I'm sorry, here we have a case of too many Bro-tons, and not enough Neutrons. 

The new sound deffinitely will not draw me away from the band, as I heavily appreciate the musicianship. I just dislike the new vocals. I also smoked a bunch of weed with Lee, their bassist, and he seemed really into a bunch of the proggy shit I had in my car, so that kind of told me that they know where they're going. Then again, I had really good weed that day, and he could have just been high as hell. Who knows?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

SerratedSkies said:


> Honestly, I never looked to After the Burial for brutality, just another take on combining Meshuggistics (I just created that word, and I gotta say, I'll probably use it forever) with bright melodies and a little bit of gothenberg style riffing. I really enjoyed the old vocals, just because they kind of added a dark, *hollow* rhythm to the rest of the music, but this new guy belongs in a dumbed down, chug chug, dance-clap-kick hardcore band. I understand that he might add more "energy" to a live performance, but I'm sorry, here we have a case of too many Bro-tons, and not enough Neutrons.
> 
> The new sound deffinitely will not draw me away from the band, as I heavily appreciate the musicianship. I just dislike the new vocals. I also smoked a bunch of weed with Lee, their bassist, and he seemed really into a bunch of the proggy shit I had in my car, so that kind of told me that they know where they're going. Then again, I had really good weed that day, and he could have just been high as hell. Who knows?


Yeah, hollow... That's the only thing I didn't like about their old vocalist. They sounded empty.
But I do understand what you're saying about the old compared to new. But I think in my opinion with the old guy I tried to avoid listening mainly to the vocals and just listening for the instruments and what they were doing, and I guess for me Anthonys vocals stand out more and brings everything together... I dunno, can't quite explain any better.


----------



## Rick

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I think that it sounds more brutal and a lot better from the clips on the video. But I'll leave my final opinion for when I actually get the cd.


----------



## metaljohn

I liked Nick better than both of them.


----------



## MikeH

SerratedSkies said:


> Honestly, I never looked to After the Burial for brutality, just another take on combining Meshuggistics (I just created that word, and I gotta say, I'll probably use it forever) with bright melodies and a little bit of gothenberg style riffing. I really enjoyed the old vocals, just because they kind of added a dark, hollow rhythm to the rest of the music, but this new guy belongs in a dumbed down, chug chug, dance-clap-kick hardcore band. I understand that he might add more "energy" to a live performance, but I'm sorry, here we have a case of too many Bro-tons, and not enough Neutrons.
> 
> The new sound deffinitely will not draw me away from the band, as I heavily appreciate the musicianship. I just dislike the new vocals. I also smoked a bunch of weed with Lee, their bassist, and he seemed really into a bunch of the proggy shit I had in my car, so that kind of told me that they know where they're going. Then again, I had really good weed that day, and he could have just been high as hell. Who knows?



I think he's actually pretty well fit for them. Note that it will take some getting used to, but the old singer just lacked depth. This guy has better range and alot more energy in his vocals. Not to mention he puts on a better show.

I think having Nick back would be ultimate, though.


----------



## Rick

I personally preferred Grant over Nick. That being said, I prefer Anthony over Grant and Nick.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Rick said:


> I personally preferred Grant over Nick. That being said, I prefer Anthony over Grant and Nick.



As do I


----------



## Triple7

Rick said:


> I personally preferred Grant over Nick. That being said, I prefer Anthony over Grant and Nick.



 at least they are progressively getting better!


----------



## Rick

True dat.

I can't wait to hear some new material from them.


----------



## atb08

sakeido said:


> The tunes in the MP3 player have been replaced with new versions.


Yeah man, you got it all wrong, the tracks on ATB's myspace are with grant.



sakeido said:


> You have the old versions of the songs in your cache. Since the Myspace player blows, it does not properly reload them. I just checked, again, from a different computer and A/Bed that shit with their promo clip. Berzerker and Ahkenaten both are the new versions, 100% for dead certain. There are a shitload of things that give it away.. clear your cache or something.


If your talking about the new promo video for the album then yes the versions you here are from the re-issue. But they dont have the songs on there playlist. That whole clearing your cache thing is bull.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

anybody notice how the new remastered version uses Superior Drummer 2.0?


----------



## Yoshi

atb08 said:


> Yeah man, you got it all wrong, the tracks on ATB's myspace are with grant.
> 
> 
> If your talking about the new promo video for the album then yes the versions you here are from the re-issue. But they dont have the songs on there playlist. That whole clearing your cache thing is bull.



Strange, because all the rareform tracks load up with anthony's vocals for me.

Myspace is shit anyway, so many problems with the music player alone.


----------



## Andii

DrewsifStalin said:


> anybody notice how the new remastered version uses Superior Drummer 2.0?



Their album credits for the first release had listed a studio the drums were "recorded" at but it always sounded like a heavily processed DFH to me. The cymbals were completely isolated. The hi hat was on the left channel only etc. It's a shame if it really all is just a drum machine because their drummer plays their stuff perfect live.

The sound in the YT video could have been mastered with some sound replacement and they used the samples from S2.0

Or all the stuff on the album was played by their drummer and they used samples and sound replacement and for the remaster they changed samples.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

I deffinitely heard the ride and bass drum and china from SD 2.0


----------



## KiNNsTeR

eventhetrees said:


> So it's still in mastering? Wow the 3 songs so far are amazing too ...



3 songs? I've only heard Berzerker and Cursing Akhenaten. Which other song are you talking about?



SerratedSkies said:


> I really can't stand the new vocals. It totally toned down the somewhat unique take on proggy-type-death-type-shred type shit, and made it seem like a bunch of little scene kids did it. Not cool, get the old guy back.
> 
> The new layout is sick though!



We all know Grant sucked. Nick was best. Anthony is better than Grant. 

Moshing is gay!



Rick said:


> I hope that's when it is and someone didn't just add it onto wikipedia to fuck with people. That's why I don't trust wikipedia.



It said August 18 on Sumerian Records. By the way I made that page on Wikipedia



Yoshi said:


> Is there a way for me to rip em off myspace if there is no download option? I don't have any malicious intentions, just that I want to show you that they work for me...



File2hd.com


----------



## Yoshi

K, I can't find the audio files...


----------



## Andii

The whole reissue is streaming on myspace now.


----------



## Varkatzas

Andii said:


> The whole reissue is streaming on myspace now.


Aspiration and Cursing Akenaten both have Anthony on them. The album does sound better and has more "booms", but the drums sound way different.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Oh god I love it


----------



## Devour3d

I'm not sure if people are still having trouble finding the new songs so I'll just post this: Rareform album by AFTER THE BURIAL on MySpace Music - stream full MP3 songs and albums

I think I'm in love with Anthony's vocals now!


----------



## windu

he killed my favorite song. a vicious reforming of features. i think the old vocals sound better on that song. but he does a good job on the other songs


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke

Oh my god, that shit is awesome, I must buy their enhanced disc


----------



## Anthony

I recall a conversation with my drummer about how After The Burial always gets terrible vocalists. This new album holds that statement to be true.


----------



## Rick

Badass. Can't wait to get this.


----------



## MikeH

Will be buying it at Summer Slaughter.


----------



## Triple7

Devour3d said:


> I'm not sure if people are still having trouble finding the new songs so I'll just post this: Rareform album by AFTER THE BURIAL on MySpace Music - stream full MP3 songs and albums
> 
> I think I'm in love with Anthony's vocals now!





Thank you, I was one of those people. His vocals sounds a lot better than the previous two vocalists in my opinion


----------



## Rick

Ibz_rg said:


> Will be buying it at Summer Slaughter.



If you do go and they have them, snag me one and I'll totally pay you back!


----------



## MikeH

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've only just heard this!

awesome 

I will be sure to pick this one up, I like this mix + the vocalist much better.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Well I just read that it's coming out September 15th 


"Check out the myspace today as the new versions from RAREFORM will be available! Also do not forget to support our friends in BORN OF OSIRIS! They have a new album that came out today!

RAREFORM - IN STORES SEPT 15TH."


They said it in a bulletin


----------



## LadyKiller

Do you guys know when the new record will be released?
What do you think ...should the first record be re-released? (like Rareform)


----------



## madcansoul

LadyKiller said:


> Do you guys know when the new record will be released?
> What do you think ...should the first record be re-released? (like Rareform)



Hell yeah they should re-record the first album like they did for rareform! The songs are badass but the singer sucks on that first release (and he sucked even more on the first version of Rareform) ! They could def re-do the drums 'cause it sounds so thin and drum machine like.


as for the band itself:
I fucking love that band! I never heard of them until this past july when i saw them on the Summer Slaughter in Montreal and the blew me the fuck away i'm really addicted now! I wasnt sure at first what was going to come out of these 2 axemen with rg2228 when a massive crowd of scene kids gathered around the stage in Montreal,and i have to admit i tought hummm not another ''chug chug v-neck wearing emocore band'' boy was i wrong!!!!!!!!!! they we're freaking tight and it sounded top notch, being more into death metal they satisfied my need for brutal yet fast metal, layered it with great melodies and awesome shreddage!


----------



## Samer

Yea After the Burial has been by far my favorite band for the last 2 years, i listen to rareform all the way through twice a day at the gym each day, once for weight lifting and once for cardio. 

So i have pretty much memorized the entire cd and every riff / lyric everything. 

Seen them live over 10 times now; they put on the best live show / are super tight. 

Funny thing is i used to hate deathcore or what ever people call it before i heard After the Burial / Veil of Maya / Born Of Osiris, but now these three have become some of my favorite bands and have influenced my writing style and the direction of my music a lot!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I've had to sit through these guys live twice to see bands I wanted to see (including Summer Slaughter in Montreal) and I have to say they are probably one of the bands I dislike the most out of all the bands I've heard doing the whole -core thing the past few years.


----------



## Rick

LadyKiller said:


> Do you guys know when the new record will be released?
> What do you think ...should the first record be re-released? (like Rareform)



They haven't even finished writing songs for the next album so it's gonna be a while. My guess would be late 2010.


----------



## Samer

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've had to sit through these guys live twice to see bands I wanted to see (including Summer Slaughter in Montreal) and I have to say they are probably one of the bands I dislike the most out of all the bands I've heard doing the whole -core thing the past few years.



Just curious, why don't you like them bro?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I just heartily dislike breakdown-core  That's why my pet name for them is "After the Breakdown". Talented guys for sure, but that whole style really gets on my nerves.

I remember when breakdowns would happen like once every few songs on the cd, and it would be like "Holy fucking hell that motherfucking shit is heavier than a motherfucker". Ask Abhorred, when we were sitting there listening to these core bands at Summer Slaughter one after the other, I literally signaled almost EVERY bass drop (which is another stupid thing) which signaled the beginning of the breakdown. I had never heard most of those bands before, and certainly none of the songs they were playing. 

Anyways, I feel I've opened up a can of worms here  Enjoy them all you want, but I just don't understand why these guys are so hyped up, or like 90% of the new bands coming out these days. Shit dude, I'm only 26, I'm not old enough to be like "music these days sucks", but holy fuck 

This is more than "music evolving", this is the Rick Roll of the metal genre. You remember when people first started doing that? That's the way I feel when I open up a Youtube vid of a newer metal band, "jesus fucking christ, not again". Bass drops make me want to throw up now. They used to be like breakdowns, used once in awhile to signal a really fucking heavy part. Now, they literally have to sound check them for 5 minutes FOR JUST THE BASS DROP. Holy shit folks, it's a time stretched, detuning bass hit, you don't need to fucking perfect it. You're not reinventing the wheel. Use the same settings as the last god damn band.



[/rant]

Sorry about that. Anyways, enjoy them all you want  I just felt I had to play devil's advocate.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Also, I just tried to listen to them again on Youtube (the song Berzerker, everyone always says it's bad ass) and I generally just dislike the song even before the breakdown, but it doesn't annoy me like the breakdowny parts


----------



## Samer

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also, I just tried to listen to them again on Youtube (the song Berzerker, everyone always says it's bad ass) and I generally just dislike the song even before the breakdown, but it doesn't annoy me like the breakdowny parts



I kinda see what you mean and agree with you on a large part; a lot of these bands seem kinda gimmicky. 

After the Burial on the other hand to me seem really organic, they really arent copying any ones style. 

They use alot of power metalish riffs (stuff you would find a Gamma Ray or Heavenly record) just tuned lower and a lot of doom sounding riffs mixed in with some groovy sounding riffs. 

I remember when i first heard them i was almost looking for something not to like because i didn't like the whole genre as a whole, but really the more i listened to them the better they started to sound. 

But i do respect your ideas, and can see your points.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I like power metal though, I dig the shit out of Blind Guardian, Iced Earth (older) and me and my buddy love to sit around and listen to Hammerfall for laughs  We were even going to start a Hammerfall tribute called "Templars of the Crimson Dragonsteel", since those are pretty much the only words they use for song titles and lyrics


----------



## Rick

Cool with me, JJ. Not every one listens to the same thing and I've got no problem with that. There's probably stuff you really like that may not interest me but it's all good.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah for sure. I listen to grim black metal and shit too so I'm used to people hating what I listen to


----------



## nexbot

Well I may be a little late but I just heard the new remix of the album and love the new mix and vocalist!


----------



## Demanufacture

im so confused, i dont know if im listening to the new singer or old..


----------



## budda

if you have the first copy of rareform, the 2nd singer. If you have the new copy of rareform, the 3rd singer. apparently (i had no idea there's been 1 per album )


----------



## Necrophagist777

I got the new Remixed album, and I can safely say, I am now an ATB fan.


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Just found this on youtube. This album is going to be sick!!! I can't wait!


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Haha yeah I liked what I was hearing!


----------



## Rick

OMG.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I came


----------



## BrainArt

Anybody notice how the video says they filmed this on 1/9/10? A day that hasn't happened, yet?  Other than that, I'm excited; it sounds like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My ears were pleased


----------



## vampiregenocide

Trent Hafdahl - Another man I could go gay for.


Great vid, sounds epic  Also at 3.30, is that a different custom Trent has or just a heavily modified RG2228? I've seen him play a natural one before but not with that big cutaway on the lower horn and body.


----------



## mat091285

amazing share! 2010 is going to be a new great year!


----------



## John_Strychnine

That sounds pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Magero

Kene.


----------



## st2012

Fucking work computer is blocking the vid.


----------



## Triple7

This looks like it's gonna be sick! I guess he tracks his lead with a 7-string, interesting.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Triple7 said:


> This looks like it's gonna be sick! I guess he tracks his lead with a 7-string, interesting.



Smaller neck makes it easier to play leads I should imagine.


----------



## Triple7

Good call, definitely does make a lot of sense, which 7-string model is he using, can anyone tell? I can see a trem so I am assuming a 7620? 

I really like those rg2228's


----------



## splinter8451

Damnnn. I love that green 2228. Stuff is sounding good. 

And yeah what was up with that leg cutaway?  I would like to know.


----------



## Samer

Great band (one of my favorites), cant wait for the new CD; and hopefully a headlining tour.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Triple7 said:


> Good call, definitely does make a lot of sense, which 7-string model is he using, can anyone tell? I can see a trem so I am assuming a 7620?
> 
> I really like those rg2228's



Think you're right, a RG7620 in vampire kiss.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

hou la la!!Sounds sick as fuck!


----------



## matty2fatty

Awesome, I was listening to Rareform at the gym today and was wondering if we were getting another album soon. These guys are one of the few bands that make me think that 8 strings are actually useful and not just something to make the chugga chuggas more br00tal, or djented, or whatever


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Awesome. One of my favorite bands. 

I guess Trent's just using the 7 string for tracking because it's easier to play, but I'm pretty sure they only use the 8 strings live since Rareform came out... so, I kinda wonder why, since I know he can play the solos on the 8 string too (since they do it live already)...

Oh and props to Trent for the Jason Becker shirt!


----------



## Rick

At 2:36, Trent looks pretty creepy.


----------



## Samer

matty2fatty said:


> Awesome, I was listening to Rareform at the gym today and was wondering if we were getting another album soon. These guys are one of the few bands that make me think that 8 strings are actually useful and not just something to make the chugga chuggas more br00tal, or djented, or whatever



Thats funny that you listen to it at the gym; because so do i. In fact i almost think rareform was designed for hitting the gym; its the only CD that gives me an adrenaline rush from beginning till end.


----------



## FYP666

NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM 

Awesome dude, thanks for posting!


----------



## Fzau

They're an amazing band 
Hopefully they'll gig in Belgium soon!


----------



## Rick

IbanezShredderB said:


> Anybody notice how the video says they filmed this on 1/9/10? A day that hasn't happened, yet?



Justin just texted me this a few minutes ago when I told him:

"We've found a way to play so fast that we literally move ahead in time."


----------



## cvinos

After the Burrito


----------



## Fzau

Rick said:


> Justin just texted me this a few minutes ago when I told him:
> 
> "We've found a way to play so fast that we literally move ahead in time."


----------



## omgmjgg

i think they learned how to warp time from JP


----------



## budda

Rick, I'm jealous that you are friends with Justin and have him on your phone 

So excited to see them again in February! I'm glad that they were nice enough to sign my CD when I saw them the first time  (had to get in "the lounge" at the venue to pull that one off). I think the natural guitar was just modified, not a custom job.


----------



## Rick

budda said:


> Rick, I'm jealous that you are friends with Justin and have him on your phone



I am too.


----------



## st2012

Great stuff, really looking forward to this album.


----------



## BrainArt

Rick said:


> Justin just texted me this a few minutes ago when I told him:
> 
> "We've found a way to play so fast that we literally move ahead in time."



I see now, it makes sense. 



omgmjgg said:


> i think they learned how to warp time from JP



 He stops time, though, I think.


----------



## Xiphos68

Sweeping Melody was awesome!

Love that Green 8 string.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

those black orange cabs look fucking tastey


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rick has friends in high places yo


----------



## White Cluster

Sounds awesome..


----------



## BurialWithin

Rick you bastardo you have him in your phone.....that's cool.
It's cool to see Trent playing a 7620 !!


----------



## Rick

Scar Symmetry said:


> Rick has friends in high places yo





BurialWithin said:


> Rick you bastardo you have him in your phone.....that's cool.
> It's cool to see Trent playing a 7620 !!


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Fuck yeah.


----------



## MikeH

I is panda. This makes panda happy. I is happy panda.

So stoked for this!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jesus this band dominates. I can't wait for this album!


----------



## WhitechapelCS

Rick said:


> Justin just texted me this a few minutes ago when I told him:
> 
> "We've found a way to play so fast that we literally move ahead in time."




So...uhh.... when you coughing his number up? 




....seriously.


----------



## Rick

Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## budda

rick, i is jealous of your having justin's number, being on a first name basis, etc.

I should get you to get him to find me at the show they're playing here in feb, if he was down haha.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Rick said:


> Justin just texted me this a few minutes ago when I told him:
> 
> "We've found a way to play so fast that we literally move ahead in time."



Hey, Rick. How About asking them why Trent uses the RG7620 for recording when they only use the 8 strings live? Just curious. Is it because it's easier to play the solos on the shorter scale? or maybe he likes the lead tone of the RG7620 better? or...?


----------



## Rick

budda said:


> rick, i is jealous of your having justin's number, being on a first name basis, etc.
> 
> I should get you to get him to find me at the show they're playing here in feb, if he was down haha.



I'll let him know that you'll be looking for him. He's a super nice guy so just say hi, intro yourself, and tell him you know "the Rick." 



JoshuaLogan said:


> Hey, Rick. How About asking them why Trent uses the RG7620 for recording when they only use the 8 strings live? Just curious. Is it because it's easier to play the solos on the shorter scale? or maybe he likes the lead tone of the RG7620 better? or...?



I'll send him a message in a bit.


----------



## Fzau

Rick said:


> I'll let him know that you'll be looking for him. He's a super nice guy so just say hi, intro yourself, and tell him you know "the Rick."


 
And do ask if Rick suggested him to play an Agile instead


----------



## BlindingLight7

Seriously, just email the guys from myspace, not that hard to reach them.


----------



## Rick

Trent actually doesn't really check his myspace anymore.


----------



## MacTown09

Do these guys post on here?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rick said:


> Justin just texted me this a few minutes ago when I told him:
> 
> "We've found a way to play so fast that we literally move ahead in time."



Fucking brilliant


----------



## Rick

MacTown09 said:


> Do these guys post on here?



Nope. 

As for Trent using the 7620, Justin didn't really know why Trent used it.


----------



## The Beard

I don't know about you, but i'm officially pumped for the new album.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...fter-the-burial-preproduction-pt-1-video.html


----------



## BlindingLight7

Owned.


----------



## The Beard

Awh, I even did like 5 searches for it too to make sure it hadn't been posted, haha. Ah well


----------



## Metalus

What was the setup in the video? I thought i saw them plugged into an NS-2 - OD8/OD9/TS9 - into a pod


----------



## sol niger 333

That green 8 is soooo sick.


----------



## WhitechapelCS

Rick said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.


 
Hahaha.
Ill bribe you one way or another...
or! 

kidnapp all of them at the next local show.


----------



## Samer

The guys from after the burial are all on facebook btw, best way to contact them AFAIK


----------



## ENGLShred7

Sounds like they should be up for an SS.org interview or something. Also, maybe not necessarily the right section to ask but since it's in the video and it's already been mentioned..I'm trying to maybe do some recording this summer. The tone they're getting there seems awesome, especially for something just done in a setting like that. What all would I need? Just a POD, software, and Monitors ? I'm just trying to record guitar, bass and keyboard and I'll program some drums. Any idea about the pedals in front? I'm assuming their using the OD as a tone shaper or something.


----------



## Rick

Um, Justin's been interviewed and Trent will be next month.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

that sick


----------



## guitar4tw

Sounds awesome, can't wait!


----------



## Necrophagist777

EFF YEA! cant wait, sounds sick


----------



## Customisbetter

i paused Paramore to watch that video, and i am glad i did.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

wat


----------



## WhitechapelCS

Customisbetter said:


> i paused Paramore to watch that video, and i am glad i did.



I am too....


----------



## DrewsifStalin

says the guy which whitechapel in his name... *cough*

jk, brah


----------



## MF_Kitten

i like the use of a mac laptop to support a mac laptop 

it´s like it´s stating it´s superiority over the other laptop.

edit: also, what tuning are they in? i thought it was just F standard, but it seems the 7th string is dropped in there. w00t?

double edit: also, i think it´s funny how the drums are obviously programmed by a guitarist


----------



## WhitechapelCS

DrewsifStalin said:


> says the guy which whitechapel in his name... *cough*
> 
> jk, brah


 
as I see it, whitechapel is a _bit _heavier and I wouldnt be any bit ashamed to say I was listening to them


----------



## Customisbetter

DrewsifStalin said:


> wat



YOU GOTTA PROBLEM WITH MY MUSICAL TASTE BOY!?


----------



## DrewsifStalin

hahaha i think it's great man!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Is this song in the video in Drop Ab?

Wonder if it's just for this song or for more?


----------



## Metalus

JoshuaLogan said:


> Is this song in the video in Drop Ab?
> 
> Wonder if it's just for this song or for more?


 
It be pretty sick if it was. i love drop tunings


----------



## Rick

JoshuaLogan said:


> Is this song in the video in Drop Ab?
> 
> Wonder if it's just for this song or for more?





Metalus said:


> It be pretty sick if it was. i love drop tunings



From Mr. Lowe himself:

*"We almost stick to standard tuning with the exception of Berzerker, Cursing Akhenaten and this song. This song is also in that tuning which is F Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb."*


----------



## Metalus

Hmmm interesting. So i guess they dont bother having the 8 string in key with the rest of the tuning when they drop. Sick


----------



## Rick

I got it now, so they're just dropping the Bb to Ab during these songs. I was racking my brain trying to figure this out.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Rick said:


> I got it now, so they're just dropping the Bb to Ab during these songs. I was racking my brain trying to figure this out.


How would that work live? Surely they don't unlock the nut and to do all that, or do they not use the locking nut?


----------



## Rick

Couldn't tell you.


----------



## eleven59

BlindingLight7 said:


> How would that work live? Surely they don't unlock the nut and to do all that, or do they not use the locking nut?



Swap guitars?  I'll see if I can figure it out when we open for them on Sunday


----------



## Samer

Yea every time i see them live they swap guitars at least 2 or 3 times.


----------



## BlindingLight7

eleven59 said:


> Swap guitars?  I'll see if I can figure it out when we open for them on Sunday


I know trent switches between his red one and natural. But I was referring to Justin, I Always see him with his green monster


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Rick said:


> From Mr. Lowe himself:
> 
> *"We almost stick to standard tuning with the exception of Berzerker, Cursing Akhenaten and this song. This song is also in that tuning which is F Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb."*




Yeah, thought so... you can hear it in the groove part at the end where he's playing the open note (Ab) and sliding from 1 to 13 (A).

I think they did something similar back on their first album with the 7 strings with one song being in Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb....

Now I'm curious how the bassist tunes though. haha


----------



## eleven59

JoshuaLogan said:


> Now I'm curious how the bassist tunes though. haha



Down an octave from the guitars as far as I can tell.


----------



## budda

I can't wait for sunday


----------



## eleven59

budda said:


> I can't wait for sunday



Same  We'll be playing at least one new song we haven't played live before.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

eleven59 said:


> Down an octave from the guitars as far as I can tell.



That's ridonkulous... low F an octave below the guitars. I want to hear what that bass sounds like on it's own without guitars playing. I always assumed they had the bass on the same octave as the guitars like Meshuggah does...


----------



## eleven59

JoshuaLogan said:


> That's ridonkulous... low F an octave below the guitars. I want to hear what that bass sounds like on it's own without guitars playing. I always assumed they had the bass on the same octave as the guitars like Meshuggah does...



I'll post a clip of mine when I get a chance  It's actually really useable when you get a thick enough string on there (I use a .165 on a 34"-scale 6-string bass).


----------



## Jay Jay

I'm so excited for their new album!

Not much of this video got me really excited until the last riff which sounded really groovy!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

eleven59 said:


> I'll post a clip of mine when I get a chance  It's actually really useable when you get a thick enough string on there (I use a .165 on a 34"-scale 6-string bass).



Yeah, nice call on the 6 string. If I ever attempted tuning that low on a bass, I'd be selling my 5 string Spector to get a 6 string. wouldn't wanna lose that much high range. 

Really though, a low F on a bass is insanely low.

I've been thinking about getting an 8 again, but I dunno... I think I'll just stick to Bb standard and Drop Ab. haha


----------



## MF_Kitten

i think they (or only one of them) plays the low Ab parts on the 3rd fret of the F string instead. i think that's what i saw in a live video or two, and that's how i played the cursing akhenaten riff before i knew they dropped the Bb.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MF_Kitten said:


> i think they (or only one of them) plays the low Ab parts on the 3rd fret of the F string instead. i think that's what i saw in a live video or two, and that's how i played the cursing akhenaten riff before i knew they dropped the Bb.



This is what I was about to say, especially since Justin doesn't switch his guitars during the set.


----------



## eleven59

JoshuaLogan said:


> Yeah, nice call on the 6 string. If I ever attempted tuning that low on a bass, I'd be selling my 5 string Spector to get a 6 string. wouldn't wanna lose that much high range.
> 
> Really though, a low F on a bass is insanely low.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting an 8 again, but I dunno... I think I'll just stick to Bb standard and Drop Ab. haha



It is ridiculously low  You laugh a lot the first few times you play it, but if you do it right it sounds so good. You can hear a few low-F# parts on our song Feral:

TERRORHORSE (NEW SONG! IN THE STUDIO!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Gallowsforgrace

Samer - I listen to them at the gym too!
Ion Dissonance - Minus The Herd - Ultimate gym album!


----------



## Magero

Gallowsforgrace said:


> Samer - I listen to them at the gym too!
> Ion Dissonance - Minus The Herd - Ultimate gym album!


Unrelated, but keen for the new GFG stuff man. 

As for the bass, I was under the impression that ATB's bassist was in Bb and just played all the F stuff on the Eb string. That's how I did it, I had way too much trouble trying to EQ my bass in F# when I was using that tuning. I know that's how Meshuggah's bassist does it as well.


----------



## eleven59

Magero said:


> Unrelated, but keen for the new GFG stuff man.
> 
> As for the bass, I was under the impression that ATB's bassist was in Bb and just played all the F stuff on the Eb string. That's how I did it, I had way too much trouble trying to EQ my bass in F# when I was using that tuning. I know that's how Meshuggah's bassist does it as well.



I guess it's possible, but it always sounded to me like he was hitting a low-F in places. Works perfectly fine for me


----------



## MF_Kitten

their bass is definitely an octave below. sounds awesome as fudgesicles!


----------



## Rick

And fudgesicles are awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten

yes. yes they are. probably. i guess. i dunno actually.

also, thanks for the discreet spelling correction


----------



## Rick

What did I do? 

Oh well, whatever. I'll see if Justin can answer how Lee tunes.


----------



## Jay Jay

Well when I saw them live a few months ago, Lee was definitely hitting the lowest string, which leads me strongly to believe that he's playing F an octave below them.


----------



## Rick

R: Hey, how does Lee tune on his bass?
JL: Same as the 5 lowest strings on the guitar
R: So he goes down to F with you guys?
JL: Yes. .165 gauge string.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Rick said:


> R: Hey, how does Lee tune on his bass?
> JL: Same as the 5 lowest strings on the guitar
> R: So he goes down to F with you guys?
> JL: Yes. .165 gauge string.


 

.165



You could hold up a bridge with that, and I don't mean Floyd Roses.


----------



## Rick

I told him, "Fuckin' cable wire." 

He said, "2 octaves below + Boss OC-2 Octave." Just kidding, he does tune 1 octave below us." 

So I said, " You and Trent move time, Lee moves bowels."


----------



## Customisbetter

^

excellent conversation. thanks for sharing!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Rick said:


> What did I do?
> 
> Oh well, whatever. I'll see if Justin can answer how Lee tunes.



you spelled "fudgesicles" correctly 

i swiftly fixed my silly writing when i saw it.

edit: and yeah, .165 for the low F. that must be kinda loose, huh? on the album (the remade one or whatever the story is there) you can hear the low F string rumble and flop a little more than a usual bass. it sounuds like they've got a nice gate on it though, so that helps it from becoming a slop-fest i'm sure, considering the overdriven/distorted bass tone he's running. i so want a bass that just does the job like that, though i'd want something slightly thicker for the low F.


----------



## eleven59

MF_Kitten said:


> you spelled "fudgesicles" correctly
> 
> i swiftly fixed my silly writing when i saw it.
> 
> edit: and yeah, .165 for the low F. that must be kinda loose, huh? on the album (the remade one or whatever the story is there) you can hear the low F string rumble and flop a little more than a usual bass. it sounuds like they've got a nice gate on it though, so that helps it from becoming a slop-fest i'm sure, considering the overdriven/distorted bass tone he's running. i so want a bass that just does the job like that, though i'd want something slightly thicker for the low F.



Good luck with that  I use a .165 and it's actually really decent tension on a 34"-scale (he's using a 35"-scale). It's really difficult to find strings heavier than 135/140, I ended up using SIT Strings because they have a 165, if I wanted to go heavier (which I don't, after playing the 165) I'd have to jump to 195 since that's the next one they make. I think a couple of companies might make 175, but honestly I love the 165. 

But then, I've always liked my strings rattling around a bit. You definitely have to adjust your playing style slightly, but it's not too bad, honestly. Really, the hardest thing to adjust to was picking something that thick


----------



## lefty777

From my understanding, they have a deal with Ibanez. And they like to Fuck with their guitars, literaly. Trent cut that out himself, on the rearend of that guitar. And they do everything from Stripping and Painting their own guitars. They even have guitars that glow in black lights, using paints that are fluoresent. If you noticed Justin's Green 2228... Never know.. Ibanez might do that for them now....


----------



## eventhetrees

Saw after the burial last night and talked to Trent, felt like we had a mini interview haha.

Asked him about his guitar and bass tunings and yeah as you guys said, he cut out that bit in the tail on his 8 string and Lee tunes an octave below them.

Also on the ending of Fingers Like Daggers live they tune the low F down to a Eb! a step down haha, insanely low!

Just had a good chat with him about music, bands, touring etc. Real nice guy!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rick said:


> I told him, "Fuckin' cable wire."
> 
> He said, "2 octaves below + Boss OC-2 Octave." Just kidding, he does tune 1 octave below us."
> 
> So I said, " You and Trent move time, Lee moves bowels."



He hits the white note


----------



## simonXsludge

Rick said:


> From Mr. Lowe himself:
> 
> *"We almost stick to standard tuning with the exception of Berzerker, Cursing Akhenaten and this song. This song is also in that tuning which is F Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb."*


does anybody know the string gauges they use?


----------



## eleven59

Just got back from the show we opened for them, they crushed  

Justin's running a Mark IV and Triple Rect (not sure if he was running both or if the Triple was a backup, since the Mark IV was definitely going) through his Orange cabs, and Trent had an ENGL of some sort through his Orange cabs. Justin's tone was more smooth and saturated, while Trent's was really biting and "stringy", together they just crushed. They played a new song, "My Frailty", and I recognized some riffs from this video, really killer song.

Also, Trent's using Blackouts, and I would guess that Justin is too, though I didn't get a close look.


----------



## eleven59

Thought I'd post this in a separate thread, a video from tonight's show. Sound's not perfect, but it's decent. Video's alright, does weird things to the colour of Trent's guitar  At any rate, here's "Aspiration". I might post a couple more later. Btw, this one was shot in 1080p, so if you're able to, check it out at that resolution. My computer can't handle it, so I have no idea how it looks


----------



## Wookieslayer

yummy!


----------



## MF_Kitten

FWIW, i have a .190 bass string right here. i think i can get to f# fairly easy mkaaaay?


----------



## eleven59

MF_Kitten said:


> FWIW, i have a .190 bass string right here. i think i can get to f# fairly easy mkaaaay?



Yeah, you should be able to  It would just seem way too thick for my tastes, but then I prefer a looser string set


----------



## MF_Kitten

it´s actually too thick for me too 

i´m getting rid of the bass though, and for my next bass i´m getting something thinner. something like a .175 or .180 or something.


----------



## eleven59

Another one, this was the start of their set. The singer says "London" at the start and "Toronto" near the end, he corrected himself before the next song  Unfortunately I only shot the one song in HD, so this one's just standard.


----------



## eleven59

Btw, a buddy of mine asked the bassist of After The Burial how he gets the low-F# to sound so good, and he said "A thick string and a 15 year old amp"  Seriously, he's running an old-ass Crate rack-head through an Ampeg 8x10 (and I think I saw a Sansamp and a couple other pedals) and it sounds incredible  Gave me some serious Ibanez BTB GAS.


----------



## omgmjgg

sweet jesus 1080 looks awesome 

didn't know my laptop could handle it haha


----------



## eleven59

Sweet  I still haven't found a computer/internet connection that will run it smoothly, but then everyone I know is running old computers 

These were filmed with one of these:






Only cost me like $200 all told


----------



## brae2009

nice man keep going


----------



## budda




----------



## Rick

I loves me some ATB.


----------



## eleven59

He intro-ed the song with "Alright, I have a serious question for everyone: would you rather take a white hot coat hanger and stick it in your urethra, or hear a brand new After The Burial song?"  New song got more cheers.

Notice the one harmony arpeggio part, Justin and Trent are just tapping with their left hands, while holding the other guy's neck to mute the strings


----------



## eleven59

Figured this one deserved its own thread 

After The Burial - "My Frailty" (new song live)


----------



## Cynic

Groovy as fack.


----------



## eleven59

I wish I had gotten video of "Berzerker", since Justin played the entire intro behind his head


----------



## Triple7

Wish the sounds quality was a little better, but from what I can hear it sounds awesome! Looks like it was the song they were working on the the pre-production video.


----------



## Apophis

cool


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I really don't like the first riff, but the second riff sounds heavy as sin


----------



## Rick

eleven59 said:


> I wish I had gotten video of "Berzerker", since Justin played the entire intro behind his head



Showoff.


----------



## vampiregenocide

eleven59 said:


> I wish I had gotten video of "Berzerker", since Justin played the entire intro behind his head



Those men have mad skills


----------



## eleven59

Rick said:


> Showoff.



 It was a fun show overall, and those guitars are very easily visible from far away (as you can tell in the videos)


----------



## Rick

Anthony's a goofy bastard. 

Damn, this is good.


----------



## budda

Yeah, the "mute the other dude's guitar" thing was showmanship to piss us mere mortals off... I was 5 feet away 

Reminds me of an Unearth video I have on a bonus DVD somewheres.

Twas a grand time sunday night .. well, except for emmure lol


----------



## BrainArt

Sweet! I like it.


----------



## Xanithon

Gosh, that got me headbobbing like a maniac!

I recognise many of the riffs and solos and stuff from the Pre-Production video.

Looking forward to the new album .


----------



## eleven59

After The Burial just linked this video on their Facebook fan page  I guess they like my video


----------



## BrainArt

eleven59 said:


> After The Burial just linked this video on their Facebook fan page  I guess they like my video



I saw that, too.


----------



## eleven59

They took it down already, though, I think


----------



## BrainArt

Still, we know where to find it; and know that it was there.


----------



## eleven59

Yup  It's gotten so many views since I posted it


----------



## iondestroyer1527

i love this band and bought their cd but it really turned me off when the vocalist was calling out the breakdowns with "Oo0o0oO0 SHHEEIIITT" like everytime or "IT IS TIME TO MOVE THIS SHIT"...i really think that ruins it haha. this is based on when i saw them live btw not the video. i think he even did it once in the video though. i know when to fuck shit up don't break the tension!


----------



## deely

Great video, thanks! Waiting for better quality though ;-)


----------



## Metalus

budda said:


> Yeah, the "mute the other dude's guitar" thing was showmanship to piss us mere mortals off... I was 5 feet away
> 
> Reminds me of an Unearth video I have on a bonus DVD somewheres.
> 
> Twas a grand time sunday night .. well, except for emmure lol



Aw come on man why u hating on emmure? 

Theyre one of my "guilty pleasures" 

Plus theyre so damn catchy


----------



## simonXsludge

that song sounds a little too happy for me.


----------



## eleven59

Metalus said:


> Aw come on man why u hating on emmure?
> 
> Theyre one of my "guilty pleasures"
> 
> Plus theyre so damn catchy



I thought all 3 of their riffs were decent


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Pretty awesome song


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Guess who's in the related videos?


----------



## SerratedSkies

eleven59 said:


> I thought all 3 of their riffs were decent


 

Hahahahaha


----------



## RicoRoman

After the Burial is being featured in this DVD, among other signed bands. The video is of a live performance of them doing the song "A Steady Decline". Here is the DVD trailer and press release:


For the first time ever, Rico Roman Productions music video work will be featured on a DVD. Featuring After The Burial, For All Those Sleeping, Of Salt and Swine and more! Music videos, Live performances, and Promo edits all in HD High Definition.

Order at Rico Roman Productions &mdash; Home

Complete set list is as follows: 
1. For All Those Sleeping - "I'm Not Dead Yet" Music Video 
2. Of Salt and Swine Promo 
3. Shoeless Revolution - "Repeat" Live 1/1/10 
4. These Hearts Sonshine Festival Promo 
5. Our Judgment - "After Party" Music Video 
6. ReadyMadeFire - "Carousel" LIVE 10/24/09 
7. Gun Barrel City Promo 
8. Rawhyde - "Gator Skin Purse" Live 4/3/09 
9. My Dear Martyr Promo 
10. Trapper Schoepp and the Shade Promo 
11. Saving One - "A Distance Apart" Music Video 
12. Sleep Serapis Sleep Promo 
13. The Goondas - "Jackalope Jesus" Music Video 
14. After The Burial - "A Steady Decline" LIVE 7/25/09
DVD ships May 28th.


----------



## Rick

I like your stuff, Rico, you need to do a full set DVD!


----------



## RicoRoman

Rick said:


> I like your stuff, Rico, you need to do a full set DVD!



A full ATB DVD? Hopefully, Ive talked to the guys about it before.


----------



## eventhetrees

Is that Brandon from Fear Before the March of Flames at 0:43??? Did you film them too back in the day!?!?!


----------



## vhmetalx

I didnt find anything about it anywhere else on the forum.. and i love after the burial! so here it is.




its a tad hard to hear but i can make out the lot of it. sounds good. and the new vocalist deffinently is good. 
also note the BRIGHT GREEN 8 string. i want it.
EDIT:

theres a couple so ill post more for hopefull better viewings


----------



## Chickenhawk

That green guitar. Whole-Lees-Hit.


----------



## thefpb2

saw them play it live in PA, it was sick


----------



## FretWizard88

My bad, that was an uncalled for post. I'm just going to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

@fret That's fucking weak dude.

This is old ass news btw


----------



## vhmetalx

uhm i didnt see what fret said... so whatevs. 
and @drewsef prolly but its new to me and i didnt know if anyone else knew.


----------



## Jay Jay

Haha, yeah man, that's a bit old, it's all good though!
I know Drewsif and I had heard it at least 3 or 4 months ago, and we saw them play it live in February, and it was awesome, haha.


----------



## vhmetalx

^damn your hella lucky. is that a LACS rg2228 he has? or did he just paint it amazing?


----------



## Rick

Two other threads about this song, scroll down to the bottom of this page.


----------



## vhmetalx

^damnit...
i think im blind.
thanks rick.
do the mods wanna do the honors??


----------



## SPBY

Two ultra's i see. This album is going to be intense. 



One a side note, does anyone have any info on their preproduction set up? i know they run their guitars into an apogee one then into logic but... any more help on that, haha? i'm trying to get a good tone to fool around with.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Does double the Ultra's mean double the amazing-ness?


----------



## SPBY

infinitycomplex said:


> Does double the Ultra's mean double the amazing-ness?



I think so, i think that 4 together have the power to rip time and space


----------



## SerratedSkies

SPBY said:


> I think so, i think that 4 together have the power to rape time and space



Fixed.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I KNEW THIS HAD TO HAPPEN 

i soooo want one!


----------



## jaretthale78

i dont see an axe fx in the picture?


----------



## BlindingLight7

SPBY said:


> I think so, i think that 4 together have the power to rip/rape time and my ass


----------



## AlucardXIX

Good. Cant wait to hear this new stuff.


----------



## MF_Kitten

jaretthale78 said:


> i dont see an axe fx in the picture?



how do you not see it?


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Im so siked to hear new after the burial stuff.. i listen to rareforms way to much i need something new NOW.


----------



## jaretthale78

MF_Kitten said:


> how do you not see it?


 exactly


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Haha, can't say that was unexpected... Wish all of these bands weren't copying each other's gear choices so blatantly, but oh well... I'm psyched to hear new ATB material either way. Their writing never disappoints. Hoping the mix is better on the new stuff though...

Also, (probably much to the dismay of much of this forum), Rusty Cooley will apparently be playing a guest solo on the new album. Kinda curious how that will turn out.


----------



## AlucardXIX

JoshuaLogan said:


> Haha, can't say that was unexpected... Wish all of these bands weren't copying each other's gear choices so blatantly, but oh well... I'm psyched to hear new ATB material either way. Their writing never disappoints. Hoping the mix is better on the new stuff though...
> 
> Also, (probably much to the dismay of much of this forum), Rusty Cooley will apparently be playing a guest solo on the new album. Kinda curious how that will turn out.



O_O

I just noticed you're from Tampa...I didnt think anyone else around here played 7/8 string.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

AlucardXIX said:


> O_O
> 
> I just noticed you're from Tampa...I didnt think anyone else around here played 7/8 string.



I think there's quite a few guys from FL on here actually, although I've never met any of em. Where are you?


----------



## AlucardXIX

Same area actually. I just actually started posting here about a month ago, I made the account back in 07 though haha.

I did notice others here in FL, but none as close as Tampa.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

AlucardXIX said:


> Same area actually. I just actually started posting here about a month ago, I made the account back in 07 though haha.
> 
> I did notice others here in FL, but none as close as Tampa.



I don't actually live in Tampa. I live about 45 min north of it, but I'm sitting at USF right now. What area do you live in?


----------



## AlucardXIX

A place just outside of Tampa called Oldsmar, little town. No good musicians really.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

AlucardXIX said:


> A place just outside of Tampa called Oldsmar, little town. No good musicians really.



I know where it is. between new port richey and clearwater. lots of old people there.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Too many. And everyone who is my age (21 area) is too involved in getting smashed than playing their damn instruments. Thus the reason I have no band. (amongst many others)


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

These MN boys won't let you down. But i agree i hope the production is better on this Album, i loved both of their others but the production could be much better i think.


----------



## jaretthale78

AlucardXIX said:


> Too many. And everyone who is my age (21 area) is too involved in getting smashed than playing their damn instruments. Thus the reason I have no band. (amongst many others)


 yea i dont really see a point in that, its better to keep a clean head and play falwlessly, but people like sayin " yea man i was so totally drunk at that gig" which no one really cares about..


----------



## Parka Dez

Don't you guys remember the clip Misha made with the 4 Axe-Fx's with dual amps with stereo cabs for each amp. Insanasium.


----------



## eventhetrees

Parka Dez said:


> Don't you guys remember the clip Misha made with the 4 Axe-Fx's with dual amps with stereo cabs for each amp. Insanasium.



No, link please!


----------



## splinter8451

It is sounding pretty epic, these guys are so funny


----------



## Samer

Sounds great man, cant wait for this CD. I have had Rareform on rotation for the last 2 years .. \m/


----------



## ROAR

I've been waiting for this album too long!
FINISH IT!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Sounds awesome, I love these guys, they have a really tight live performance.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They're touring with Fear Factory?! OMGOMGOMG WHY DO I HAVE TO LIVE HERE.


Sweet vid, love these guys.


----------



## Andii

When they were doing the radio thing I had no idea they were actually going to import it and play it back .


----------



## Razzy

That lime green 8 string fucking rules.


----------



## Razzy

I just watched it again. This new album is going to be epic as fuck.


----------



## DVRP

Those guys are some funny dudes. Im pretty stoked on the new album.


----------



## splinter8451

I am really hoping that techno part is gonna be on the album


----------



## teqnick

Looks sweet. That Ibanez hat is disgusting.

Oh and a RFR RG2228!?!!


----------



## blister7321

green 8 string = yum


----------



## avenger

That was badass I am pumped for this one. Debating going to see them with FF but they are the only bad I would see wo depnds on the ticket price.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Interesting to see they've moved over to Blackouts.


----------



## splinter8451

Scar Symmetry said:


> Interesting to see they've moved over to Blackouts.



When I saw them live a few months ago they each had 2 guitars one with EMGs and one with Blackouts. 

The red 2228 and a stock 2228 had EMGs then the green and natural ones had Blackouts.


----------



## Randy

Interesting.


----------



## ScottyB724

Sounds sick. Can't wait for this shit to drop


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jesus Christ that sounds badass. Easily my favorite band of the last decade, so I've been eagerly anticipating this album forever it seems.

Oh, and I don't know what they're talking about. That cassette tone sounded plenty usable


----------



## theperfectcell6

So sick! haha
Man the axe fx...a new way of life? I think so.
This is exciting!


----------



## Philligan

Axe-Fx  
So stoked for this album.


----------



## Cadavuh

2:22-2:49 sounds sickkkkk!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Those dudes need to start posting here ASAP.

and If they made either of those 8's left handed I'd be ALLLLLLLL over em.


----------



## Variant

LOL. That looks fucking great. I love those "Fuck you, look at me!" florescent RG8's.  And I like the serious business, "shred" cut i the natural one.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I cant get into their tunes at all. I'm suprized so many people like them. Love their guitars though


----------



## Eptaceros

The dude with the button down plays his breakdowns with way too relaxed of a picking hand and you can definitely hear the difference. 

see: bulb


----------



## Andrewsonfire

ATB is one of my favorite bands for sure, cant wait for this album at the end of the year or early 2011... is it bad i want the same hat as trent?


----------



## Ironberry

Andrewsonfire said:


> is it bad i want the same hat as trent?



Funny that you say that, because I just spent about 10 minutes looking for that same hat.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Ironberry said:


> Funny that you say that, because I just spent about 10 minutes looking for that same hat.


did you find it? cause i couldnt.


----------



## MikeH

4:02 - The Psalm of Lydia?


----------



## teqnick

That hat is bad fuckin ass. If you find it , please do tell!


----------



## skinhead

That cd will be sick, for sure. I remember when I discovered the band on late 2006. Now they do a sick grooveblastcore


----------



## _detox

Ibz_rg said:


> 4:02 - The Psalm of Lydia?



I thought I was crazy when I noticed that. I think it's just really similar. 

So so so stoked for this album.


----------



## vhmetalx

FUCK you beat me to it...
but yeah this sounds legit so far im really looking forward to it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

As much as I dislike After the Breakdown their production is really well done and they deserve at least one cookie for that.


----------



## Forresterc

i like how they went through the trouble to describe their analog set-up in great detail like tone elites.


----------



## Forresterc

Stealthtastic said:


> As much as I dislike After the Breakdown their production is really well done and they deserve at least one cookie for that.









jk, but yes they have excellent production quality.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

after the breakdown


----------



## splinter8451

7 Strings of Hate said:


> after the breakdown



7 Strings of Gay  







JK buddy. 









 lets see how many neg reps I get for that 


EDIT: Totally just wasted my 1000th post


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

splinter8451 said:


> 7 Strings of Gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see how many neg reps I get for that



Its quite alright with me  If your so insecure that you need to insult me because i talked negatively of your favorite band then fire away. Its mature 

But in all fairness, i'm not in the least gay, but these guys still basically amount to after the breakdown


----------



## Ironberry

Andrewsonfire said:


> did you find it? cause i couldnt.



I haven't found it yet.

Maybe we could get Rick to ask him where he got it.


----------



## vhmetalx

Ironberry said:


> I haven't found it yet.
> 
> Maybe we could get Rick to ask him where he got it.



do this


----------



## Andrewsonfire

vhmetalx said:


> do this



yeha i left a comment yesterday on the video lol


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

7 Strings of Hate said:


> after the breakdown



eye rike breakdowns...arot.


----------



## gunshow86de

7 Strings of Hate said:


> , but these guys still basically amount to after the breakdown



Have you actually listened to Rareform (and I mean the entire album, not just one song you heard on YouTube or Myspace)? Sure there are a lot of breakdowns, but there is also quite a lot more happening. I don't like most "-core" types of music, but I think it was a really great album. These guys have more talent than you are giving them credit. They are Progressive-Deathcore!!


----------



## Andrewsonfire

gunshow86de said:


> Progressive-Deathcore!!


Sumeriancore


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> Have you actually listened to Rareform (and I mean the entire album, not just one song you heard on YouTube or Myspace)? Sure there are a lot of breakdowns, but there is also quite a lot more happening. I don't like most "-core" types of music, but I think it was a really great album. These guys have more talent than you are giving them credit. They are Progressive-Deathcore!!



rep for you, good sir. This band destroys.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Stealthtastic said:


> As much as I dislike After the Breakdown their production is really well done and they deserve at least one cookie for that.



Uh... what? I'm going to assume that by "production" you really mean mix sound quality, and I'm going to have to disagree big time. I really like the band and think they come up with some awesome music, but their albums aren't that great sounding. Forging a Future Self sounds particularly bad... like a really rough demo. The first version of Rareform was a step up, but still had problems... POD guitars with really harsh highs and muddy lows, weak drums, etc. The Rareform remix is definitely their best sounding material. It's way cleaner sounding, drums are more punchy, POD guitar tracks got re-EQ'd and are way less harsh (they were the only available tracks, because they didn't record DIs)... Sounds good, but still could be better when compared to a lot of other bands. It's cool that they're recording DIs this time for more options with reamping. Looking forward to the new cd...

As for the breakdown thing, yeah they play a ton of low tuned rhythmic stuff, but it's usually much more Meshuggah than metalcore breakdowns... Whether you like that or not is down to personal preference, but their rhythmic stuff is quite a bit more complicated and more interesting than most metalcore/deathcore bands. And what about all the melody, catchy riffs, and sometimes all out shred (epic solo at the end of Ometh for example)? There's tons of cool playing all over the place. Whoever writes them off as a breakdown band is not listening close enough...


----------



## Gitte

i can't wait!!!!


----------



## scottified

sick cant wait!


----------



## Rick

Ironberry said:


> I haven't found it yet.
> 
> Maybe we could get Rick to ask him where he got it.



Oh God.  



JoshuaLogan said:


> Uh... what? I'm going to assume that by "production" you really mean mix sound quality, and I'm going to have to disagree big time. I really like the band and think they come up with some awesome music, but their albums aren't that great sounding. Forging a Future Self sounds particularly bad... like a really rough demo. The first version of Rareform was a step up, but still had problems... POD guitars with really harsh highs and muddy lows, weak drums, etc. The Rareform remix is definitely their best sounding material. It's way cleaner sounding, drums are more punchy, POD guitar tracks got re-EQ'd and are way less harsh (they were the only available tracks, because they didn't record DIs)... Sounds good, but still could be better when compared to a lot of other bands. It's cool that they're recording DIs this time for more options with reamping. Looking forward to the new cd...
> 
> As for the breakdown thing, yeah they play a ton of low tuned rhythmic stuff, but it's usually much more Meshuggah than metalcore breakdowns... Whether you like that or not is down to personal preference, but their rhythmic stuff is quite a bit more complicated and more interesting than most metalcore/deathcore bands. And what about all the melody, catchy riffs, and sometimes all out shred (epic solo at the end of Ometh for example)? There's tons of cool playing all over the place. Whoever writes them off as a breakdown band is not listening close enough...



Thank you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JoshuaLogan said:


> Uh... what? I'm going to assume that by "production" you really mean mix sound quality, and I'm going to have to disagree big time. I really like the band and think they come up with some awesome music, but their albums aren't that great sounding. Forging a Future Self sounds particularly bad... like a really rough demo. The first version of Rareform was a step up, but still had problems... POD guitars with really harsh highs and muddy lows, weak drums, etc. The Rareform remix is definitely their best sounding material. It's way cleaner sounding, drums are more punchy, POD guitar tracks got re-EQ'd and are way less harsh (they were the only available tracks, because they didn't record DIs)... Sounds good, but still could be better when compared to a lot of other bands. It's cool that they're recording DIs this time for more options with reamping. Looking forward to the new cd...
> 
> As for the breakdown thing, yeah they play a ton of low tuned rhythmic stuff, but it's usually much more Meshuggah than metalcore breakdowns... Whether you like that or not is down to personal preference, but their rhythmic stuff is quite a bit more complicated and more interesting than most metalcore/deathcore bands. And what about all the melody, catchy riffs, and sometimes all out shred (epic solo at the end of Ometh for example)? There's tons of cool playing all over the place. Whoever writes them off as a breakdown band is not listening close enough...



I was talking about whatever was in that video, it sounded good. They just have loads of breakdowns so it's fun to call them After the Breakdown


----------



## NaYoN

JoshuaLogan said:


> Uh... what? I'm going to assume that by "production" you really mean mix sound quality, and I'm going to have to disagree big time. I really like the band and think they come up with some awesome music, but their albums aren't that great sounding. Forging a Future Self sounds particularly bad... like a really rough demo. The first version of Rareform was a step up, but still had problems... POD guitars with really harsh highs and muddy lows, weak drums, etc. The Rareform remix is definitely their best sounding material. It's way cleaner sounding, drums are more punchy, POD guitar tracks got re-EQ'd and are way less harsh (they were the only available tracks, because they didn't record DIs)... Sounds good, but still could be better when compared to a lot of other bands. It's cool that they're recording DIs this time for more options with reamping. Looking forward to the new cd...
> 
> As for the breakdown thing, yeah they play a ton of low tuned rhythmic stuff, but it's usually much more Meshuggah than metalcore breakdowns... Whether you like that or not is down to personal preference, but their rhythmic stuff is quite a bit more complicated and more interesting than most metalcore/deathcore bands. And what about all the melody, catchy riffs, and sometimes all out shred (epic solo at the end of Ometh for example)? There's tons of cool playing all over the place. Whoever writes them off as a breakdown band is not listening close enough...



I feel like the original Rareform production suits them better.


----------



## Islandjam2990

After The Burial To Release New Album In November, Tour With Winds Of Plague, Carnifex And More : Theprp.com

I had to laugh that news sites have announced it before Sumerian, their own label, has... but it seems like they've been off the ball as of late anyway. Regardless, I ended up talking to someone who is friends with one of the guitarists, and he's confirmed that this is true.

In conclusion,


----------



## KrewZ

Fuck best news all day!


----------



## MikeH




----------



## adrock

fuck yes!!


----------



## vhmetalx

Read this already but yes, I had to do laundry I came so much when I read it. Cant wait for the tour either


----------



## thefool

best news in months


----------



## KrewZ

Concealing Fate, Senjyu and now this all in a row like this? fuck yeah


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

YESSS, I can't fcking wait !!


----------



## Metalus

YES!!!!


----------



## noob_pwn

YES


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Woo!


----------



## The Honorable

Great news. Can't wait for this!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Lon

oh yes its syncope breakdowntime  (no sarcasm, i love that stuff ^^)


----------



## vhmetalx

Holy tits the artwork is awesome.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

giggity


----------



## spattergrind

Hell Yes! i need to be bumming my frailty, breadcrumbs and white stones, and the rest of the probably kick ass album in my car.


----------



## budda

Those nerdy kids and their pi symbol.. 

Finally some good news today.


----------



## KrewZ

=]


----------



## metal_sam14

Yes Yes 1000 times Yes!


----------



## MTech

budda said:


> Those nerdy kids and their pi symbol..



Indeed, they were flipping out here cause we went bar hoping before the show and there's a bar up the street with a huge sign out front that's just Pi. They were instantly taking photos and sending it out. 

On a side note prepare for the Lacoste Mosh!


----------



## beefshoes

yay! The rareform re-release was awesome so hopefully this is as good or better.


----------



## kellestyne

Fuck yeah, I've been waiting to hear the release date. Cant wait for them to tour Canada again!


----------



## MikeH

I disagree. I liked the vocals and production much more on the original release. The new ones just don't sound natural to me, in both aspects. I'm not huge on Anthony's vocals, but the music makes me see past it. And the drums sounded way sloppy.


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


> I disagree. I liked the vocals and production much more on the original release. The new ones just don't sound natural to me, in both aspects. I'm not huge on Anthony's vocals, but the music makes me see past it. And the drums sounded way sloppy.



I agree on Anthonys vocals not sounding good on the rerelease. But live theyre pretty fucking amazing. Hopefully theyre recorded better this time around.


----------



## handmetheaxe

vhmetalx said:


> But live theyre pretty fucking amazing. Hopefully theyre recorded better this time around.



Agreed, Anthony is an intense frontman live, and a super nice dude aswell!

Pretty sure I remember reading that their working with Will Putney on vocal production, so I imagine they will sound good.


----------



## Triple7

I'm sure he will sound different on this album because he will actually be writing the lyrics and vocal patterns, as opposed to just re-doing vocals that were written in someone elses style.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Triple7 said:


> I'm sure he will sound different on this album because he will actually be writing the lyrics and vocal patterns, as opposed to just re-doing vocals that were written in someone elses style.



+1

Plus, from the studio trailers, there's gonna be some sweet keys and nasty shred on this one


----------



## Anthony

My only worry is the subdrops. There were some awkward subdrops on the rerelease (especially on Berzerker.)


----------



## Andrewsonfire

i seriously cant wait a month.. they need to release a song right now.


----------



## ToupaTroopa

It's been too long! Time for more brootalz!


----------



## josh pelican

New After the Burial? I feel so...












I feel so...












I feel so...


----------



## Tree

josh pelican said:


> I feel so...



You feel so Trent? 

Regardless of how the vocals sound, this album will be amazing. I can't wait for this or BOO


----------



## Guamskyy

Tree said:


> You feel so Trent?
> 
> Regardless of how the vocals sound, this album will be amazing. I can't wait for this or BOO



 ATB has had many tours the past months through Texas, but they never come to Houston 

After the Burial, PLEASEEEE come to Houston!


----------



## Gitte

is the tour with maroon in europe still up to date? i hope i can see'em in berlin


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## Rick

Islandjam2990 said:


> I had to laugh that news sites have announced it before Sumerian, their own label,



Theprp posts stuff like this all the time, I rarely see labels really "announcing" CD release dates. 



ChrisOfTheSky said:


> Woo!



Pretty. 



budda said:


> Those nerdy kids and their pi symbol..



I'll tell them you said that. 



Triple7 said:


> I'm sure he will sound different on this album because he will actually be writing the lyrics and vocal patterns, as opposed to just re-doing vocals that were written in someone elses style.



I've heard another song that hasn't been played live yet and it sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, that's a sexy album cover.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I wonder when they'll have a full track up to hear...


----------



## Danxile

Cant Wait! The album artwork is NUTS.


----------



## Antimatter

Amazing album art, and I love ATB. I can't wait!


----------



## TubularTrevor

Regarding production, I want to be able to hear bass for once....


----------



## rotebass

TubularTrevor said:


> Regarding production, I want to be able to hear bass for once....


----------



## -One-

TubularTrevor said:


> Regarding production, I want to be able to hear bass for once....


I dunno about you, but I can clearly hear the bass on the original issue of _Rareform _


----------



## Islandjam2990

-One- said:


> I dunno about you, but I can clearly hear the bass on the original issue of _Rareform _



Likewise. The initial discerning of what's bass and what's 8 string is a little difficult at points, seeing as they're both synonymous with distortion and everything (telltale different being the thickness and deeper tones), but eventually you can hear where the line between the two are. Or at least I thought so.


----------



## Timotei00125

Finally! 
I've been waiting for this...freakin re recording their album was a waste of time IMO.


----------



## Timotei00125

Anthony said:


> My only worry is the subdrops. There were some awkward subdrops on the rerelease (especially on Berzerker.)



Sorry for my ignorance but what are subdrops?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Sooner than I expected! Happy day!


----------



## GalacticDeath

Intense!


----------



## Islandjam2990

Timotei00125 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what are subdrops?



Bass drops, or just a low frequency in the background that drops to inaudible in order to add a certain dynamic. It's generally right at the start of a breakdown, or right at the chorus of every A Day To Remember song in existence.


----------



## Timotei00125

Islandjam2990 said:


> Bass drops, or just a low frequency in the background that drops to inaudible in order to add a certain dynamic. It's generally right at the start of a breakdown, or right at the chorus of every A Day To Remember song in existence.



Oh okay, thank you.

I also noticed on the original version of Rareform that the bass was super loud and distorted...they should take that out on their new album lol.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

we lucky Minnesotans are getting a CD release show for two of our home town heroes, After the Burial and Your Memorial(whom i am good friends with) on the 20th so I'll get the new cd 3 days early . Also fans of ATB might be interested in YM too so here is there myspace link. YOUR|MEMORIAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads the song atonement is the only on on their myspace that will be on their new cd.


----------



## paintkilz

NeoTheMaggot said:


> we lucky Minnesotans are getting a CD release show for two of our home town heroes, After the Burial and Your Memorial(whom i am good friends with) on the 20th so I'll get the new cd 3 days early . Also fans of ATB might be interested in YM too so here is there myspace link. YOUR|MEMORIAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads the song atonement is the only on on their myspace that will be on their new cd.



your memorial is alright. wouldnt really suggest it to ATB fans as i think theyre 2 different kinds of music entirely.but they are nice dudes and if i had to listen to christian metalcore, they are a better band.


however, my friends in Reaping Asmodeia are playing it too, and the drummer and guitar player are former WithDeadHandsRising members. They are a 7string band however now they are on 8s. might go up to this one so i can see my homies!

REAPING ASMODEIA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

hell yes man. i forgot they were playing too. I would recommend Reaping Asmodeia as well. Super chill dudes and on a side note to Paintkilz i think they sounded better live when they only used their 7 strings. Also the new YM cd is amazing and much better than their old Cd season.


----------



## KrewZ

oops
i cant wait for this


----------



## paintkilz

NeoTheMaggot said:


> hell yes man. i forgot they were playing too. I would recommend Reaping Asmodeia as well. Super chill dudes and on a side note to Paintkilz i think they sounded better live when they only used their 7 strings. Also the new YM cd is amazing and much better than their old Cd season.



we did a tour that had some dates with them and we still talk. Havent heard any of the actual stuff played on teh 8s. During tour the guitarist Alex was waiting for his 2228 to get shipped to his house...so we talked lengthy but i havent heard it.


----------



## -One-

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » EXCLUSIVE: AFTER THE BURIAL, &#8220;BREAD CRUMBS AND WHITE STONES&#8221;

Basically, the way I feel about this song is that it's freaking awesome. The vocals are *way* better than the vocals on the reissue of _Rareform_ (and I was quite skeptical about the vocals for the new album), the riffing's great, the bass is loud and punchy, and the drum tones cut through the mix really well. I'm already a fan of the production on this, although the vocals could have had less effects on them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Saw these guys in my hometown on Wednesday and they tore it up.

Best live sound that venue has ever seen, made me GAS for an Axe Fx Ultra HARD.


----------



## Randy

Worth the wait.


----------



## MikeH

Sounds excellent! And I fully agree about the vocals sounding exponentially better on this release.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I like the sound alot, I'm waiting to hear the rest to judge though. If my predictions right, the other songs will be aloooot better than this 

Btw, That breakdown blew my mind.


----------



## spattergrind

fuck yes!!!!!!

Love hearing the AxeFx in something not periphery or meshuggah sounding for a change.

My GAS has increased even more for an axefx.

The only thing I dont get is why didnt they do the back and forth panning on that riff before the breakdown at the end where its only on the left side. Cuz it sounds sick when they do it live.


----------



## TheSilentWater

THANK YOU.


----------



## KrewZ

WOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo................WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## rotebass

OMG

/thread


----------



## Vicissitude27

JESUS 

Def going to the cd release show w/ Your Memorial, can't wait


----------



## NaYoN

Song was INCREDIBLY AWESOME, but the tone is so bad and weak. I was just listening to Aspiration before this, and this sounds so weak, empty and metallic compared to Aspiration. Still, immensely excited.


----------



## ROAR

I came.








Thrice.


----------



## Rick

Damn.


----------



## Jogeta

It's a great track and I really like how they sound now!
It boggles the mind to think they've somehow managed to get even better as Rareform still blows 98% of other albums out of the water imo!

+1 on their live show being amazing Scar!
I saw them in Derby and Justin gave me his pick for helping him out when his strap broke


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just got musically raped and I enjoyed it.


They sound better than ever. Anthony's vocals are so much better than before.


----------



## Richie666

Didn't really like it. A little too poppy/corey? for me. There were a few pretty cool songs on their last album though, i forget what it's called


----------



## vampiregenocide

Richie666 said:


> Didn't really like it. A little too *poppy/corey*? for me. There were a few pretty cool songs on their last album though, i forget what it's called


 
...eh?


----------



## MTech

NaYoN said:


> Song was INCREDIBLY AWESOME, but the tone is so bad and weak. I



Not sure what crap speakers you must be listening to it through. 

Everybody else on here for the most part seems to like it taken for granted it's a stream so it's not exactly high quality audio but you can still tell IMO a tone that sounds like a real tube amp and not over processed like so many end to be doing. It's got a ton of clarity, crispness in the high end without sounding harsh like so many others, and it's got a nice tight thunk to the low end.


----------



## bigchocolateman

I like it. I give it a thumbs up.
I do agree with the end breakdown. it was really cool live when they went back and forth Wish they would have done it on the recording.


----------



## GalacticDeath

hmm didn't really like it to be honest. I know they have some really good songs coming based on the riffs I heard in their pre-production vids. But this one doesn't do much for me.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

There are a few cool parts, but I'm guessing this is one of the weaker songs from the album. Kinda just plods along at mid tempo for a long time... 

As for the mix, it does sound pretty weak... but it's a low quality stream, so I'll wait until I hear it in full quality to judge...


----------



## baboisking

NaYoN said:


> Song was INCREDIBLY AWESOME, but the tone is so bad and weak. I was just listening to Aspiration before this, and this sounds so weak, empty and metallic compared to Aspiration. Still, immensely excited.



I have to agree. And the bass tone still sucks, as it did in Rareform.


----------



## Randy

Ya'll are straight trippin'.


----------



## nojyeloot

NaYoN said:


> Song was INCREDIBLY AWESOME, but the tone is so bad and weak. I was just listening to Aspiration before this, and this sounds so weak, empty and metallic compared to Aspiration. Still, immensely excited.



I see what you mean, and mostly agree (didn't care for the mix), but STILL it takes little away from how sweet this song really is. Even with an unfavorable mix, i've just been blown away... esp @ 2:13 

This band's so good.


----------



## NaYoN

Don't get me wrong peeps, it's an incredible song; I feel ashamed for previously calling Anthony a bad vocalist because he sounds awesome, and I even like the bass tone, but I didn't like the guitar tone too much. It's ok though, the song is amaziiiiiiiiiiing!


----------



## groph

Huh. This caught me off guard.

I listened the FUCK out of Rareform, absolutely loved it for a number of months, then sort of grew out of it, then sort of didn't like it, now I jam like crazy to stuff like Cursing Akenaten. I've concluded that I need to be in the mood for "this kind of stuff". djent groove whatever metal.

I was bored for the first couple of minutes, then that fucking breakdown at 2:01 caused me to instantly headbang. The rest of the song was also sick. They always have good grooves going on in the breakdowns. Still, the first couple of minutes had me bored. I'll definitely give the new album a shot though.


----------



## Quantumface

yeahhh not diggin the mix so far. granted im not listening out of the best speakers in the world right now but ah well itll grow on me.


----------



## Nublet

I love it, but then I'm a biased fanboy I guess.  First time I heard ATB I listened to the Rareform re-release so I can't really compare to their old vocalist. Snagged the third pre-order package though, can't wait!

EDIT: I have to agree, the part after the 2 minute mark is... amazing to say the least.


----------



## ST3MOCON

NaYoN said:


> Song was INCREDIBLY AWESOME, but the tone is so bad and weak. I was just listening to Aspiration before this, and this sounds so weak, empty and metallic compared to Aspiration. Still, immensely excited.



it sounds a little weak but its still pretty punchy and defined for a low tuning. 

they are always pretty brutal!


----------



## ittoa666

Subpar mix on an above par song.


----------



## Joose

This song is sick, absolutely SICK!

Called for a new background on my phone.







Word. Got that off their MySpace, it's awesome.


----------



## ROAR

dude check your mail. ^


----------



## Joose

ROARitsBrennan said:


> dude check your mail. ^




Haha. It's 3 accounts' worth. 2 of which I really don't check anymore. Does look ridoculous though.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Holy Santa Claus shit!... eargasms total eargasms.


----------



## Gitte

i just freaking cant wait for this album now!!!


----------



## Cadavuh

Is this fully mixed/mastered?


----------



## Origin

I'm a retarded-big fan of Forging and the ORIGINAL Rareform, didn't like the new singer or their total rehaul of the mix on the re-release and kinda felt bummed about this impending release... I like the song in general, but mostly because he sounds more like the old Rareform singer on this than himself to me.  Still not a big fan of this tone, but then I'm just gettin too picky. Sounds aight


----------



## Danxile

I am so happy that they came out with this amidst the rumors the band was having problems and were "breaking up". This song kicks ass and i cant wait for the rest of the album. ATB kicks ass.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## BrainArt

Randy said:


> Ya'll are straight trippin'.





I dig it.


----------



## QuambaFu

Thank you ATB for bringing some much needed musical credibility to Minnesota!!! Yeah, I'm looking at you Prince and Soul Asylum.


----------



## noob_pwn




----------



## Dark_Matter

Origin said:


> I'm a retarded-big fan of Forging and the ORIGINAL Rareform



I dig the original rareform, but I couldn't stand forging. dunno.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Best thing to wake up to this morning.


----------



## Hypothermia

I dont get their drum sound/production at all.
It sounds like they recorded them with a fucking digital set and then just used the sounds that already was in it.


----------



## NaYoN

Hypothermia said:


> I dont get their drum sound/production at all.
> It sounds like they recorded them with a fucking digital set and then just used the sounds that already was in it.



Yeah, but then again many bands sound like that. I've learned to ignore it and enjoy the music.


----------



## Enselmis

baboisking said:


> I have to agree. And the bass tone still sucks, as it did in Rareform.



This. For some reason it sounds awful on my monitors. I'll try it with headphones, but it's like the drums have no power and the guitar just make everything else inaudible.

Wicked song though.

EDIT: The fuck? On my bass heavy headphones it sounds like the entire track was run through a massive high pass.


----------



## JordanLee

There are a couple cool melodic riffs in there, and the breakdown is well orchestrated, but over all, I was incredibly underwhelmed. I have to agree with the folks saying the mix is weak. The guitar tone is fairly thin, and that god-damned bass tone is awful! 

... with those negative comments aside, I still feel like this is a pretty strong song, and I'm sure the album will be better as a whole.


----------



## NaYoN

Enselmis said:


> EDIT: The fuck? On my bass heavy headphones it sounds like the entire track was run through a massive high pass.



Right? I totally agree! Listen to this, then the ending breakdown of Aspiration(original release, not the shitty remaster). The difference is crystal clear. I love the song, but it sounds like it was recorded on a six string guitar.

By the way, sometimes, they are just breakdowns, but the stuff like the end of this new song isn't really a breakdown imo. Why is it "teh uber awesome techy math polyrhythmzzzzzz" when Meshuggah do it and "corey breakdowns" when ATB do it? I don't get people sometimes.


----------



## Randy

JoshuaLogan said:


> As for the mix, it does sound pretty weak... but it's a low quality stream, so I'll wait until I hear it in full quality to judge...


----------



## MTech

Cadavuh said:


> Is this fully mixed/mastered?




Yes that's the final cut but it's a low quality audio stream.


----------



## thefool

this song is amazing. i can't wait for the new album, it will be my favorite of this year and i haven't even heard it yet


----------



## Gitte

Hypothermia said:


> I dont get their drum sound/production at all.
> It sounds like they recorded them with a fucking digital set and then just used the sounds that already was in it.


as long as they can play it live, they can program or edit the drums as much as they want to in my opinion.


----------



## sakeido

imo this song kicks ass.. the beginning is like some extreme version of All That Remains and then it has some cool techy grooves to close it out. 
I like the mix the way it sits. If the full quality version sounds better than this... damn


----------



## eventhetrees

noob_pwn said:


>



Sums up how I feel about this HAHAHAH

Fucking SO good, so pumped.

This is a shitty quality stream, can't fully comment on the quality. It sounds a lot better to me though, has a much more distinct sound and mix that can stand out, yet still be very fucking heavy. Sounded very muffled though cause it's probably streaming at like 96kbs or 128kbs :\

NOV 23rd, 1 month away, holy shit!


----------



## Hypothermia

Gitte said:


> as long as they can play it live, they can program or edit the drums as much as they want to in my opinion.



Absolutely i agree with you. 

I just meant that they sound like shit and not alive at all


----------



## Jango

2:41ish


----------



## Antimatter

I loved it, can't wait for the album!


----------



## cursedd

only just heard it, incredible!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Metal.


----------



## Fzau

They played here on Sunday and Justin gave me some secret insights on the new album. HOLY FUCKING SHIT! Prepare to be blown away!


----------



## ROAR

I haven't stopped listening to this song.
I NEED MOAR!!!!


----------



## goherpsNderp

LOVE this but i want to hear a 720p version on youtube or something. (audio always seems way better on the 720p vids compared to 360p/480p to me, then again compression can be a bitch)

i will admit it's a bit tame compared to their rareform songs, but i think they will have a good mix based on what i heard in the production videos. *does anyone else get a bit of an Unearth vibe from this song? or is it just me?*


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Apparently this wasn't the final mix. Jocke Skog (shares a studio with Fredrik from Meshuggah) is the one mixing the album. He's been posting about it a little bit on the Sneap forum. He said he was going to edit the bass more, because a few people were saying the bass was noticeably lagging behind the guitars. He also said he talked to Trent and Justin recently after they played a show in Germany and hashed out the last few little changes they wanted for the mix. So, it's still being worked on.... must be done soon though, I'd imagine, since the release date isn't too far off.


----------



## MTech

^They must've went back and said that after some of the reviews from people cause I talked to Justin and mentioned people saying that but he said it was the final.


----------



## xJeremiahx

Kind of poppy...but I'm still digging it.


----------



## spattergrind

I don't know why people are complaining about it being poppy....

uhh, hello, rareform had poppy parts. How do you explain the verse in "The Fractal Effect"? so whats good about it is thats why this band set them apart from other bands.


----------



## shredguitar7

love this band so much musically.. id rather have their old singer.. he was aweful but atleast he was aweful and kinda unique, this guy just sounds like he is throwing up like most bands nowadays.. good song though.. my two cents..


----------



## XeoFLCL

Woah.

I have just been sonically violated.

Looks like I'm preordering!


----------



## Unreal137

on a side note who wants to tab out this fucking awesome song!? lol


----------



## goherpsNderp

Unreal137 said:


> on a side note who wants to tab out this fucking awesome song!? lol



i'm sure the regulars are already putting the finishing touches on their youtube show-off videos


----------



## vhmetalx

I had a fever before listening to this. Now I dont. 
That's how good this song is. And I bet the album could cure cancer.


----------



## btfsam

NaYoN said:


> Song was INCREDIBLY AWESOME, but the tone is so bad and weak. I was just listening to Aspiration before this, and this sounds so weak, empty and metallic compared to Aspiration. Still, immensely excited.



agreed, new music sounds awesome, but the tone isn't as full as I would have expected


----------



## RaceCar

Oh my god that end riff...YES.  

Sooooo pumped dude 1 WEEK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gitte

i just saw them in berlin a few days ago and they freaking blew everyone away... to be honest, no band should ever play after ATB.. everytime i see them all bands playing after ATB sucked.. TIGHTness galore!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

shredguitar7 said:


> love this band so much musically.. id rather have their old singer.. he was aweful but atleast he was aweful and kinda unique, this guy just sounds like he is throwing up like most bands nowadays.. good song though.. my two cents..


 
Really? I think he sounds incredible on this album, he's really come into his own. Anthony is a good vocalist, but he wasn't as 'brutal' as the previous vocalist on rareform. With this new album though, he sounds almost like a different singer, so much more brutal.


----------



## Joose

In my opinion, the new vocalist sounds a thousand times better than the last one.

And by the way, this song is extremely fun to play. It was a fun little challenge to figure out. Especially half a step higher, on a 7.


----------



## rasse

Joose said:


> In my opinion, the new vocalist sounds a thousand times better than the last one.
> 
> And by the way, this song is extremely fun to play. It was a fun little challenge to figure out. Especially half a step higher, on a 7.



You probably know what Im going to ask? Pretty please?


----------



## vhmetalx

rasse said:


> You probably know what Im going to ask? Pretty please?


 Aaaand me too.


----------



## 1000 Eyes

Not me..tabs are in the description


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

just basically a 30 second clip of another song off the album. Heavy as shit as im sure you guessed. 6 days fellas


----------



## TXDeathMetal

My pants just all of a sudden fit a little tighter after seeing/hearing that.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

that crowd/unison scream when he says "I!!!!" reminds me a little bit of newer lamb of god or pulse of the maggots by slipknot which kinda rubs me the wrong way since i've been goin to these guy's shows since they've been playing 150 people venues with their original vocalist nick. but there's nothing wrong with a band making a bit of money. just hope this album is still raw in the sense that it hold's true to their riff creativity. god help me if i get this album and it sounds like 8 string numetal. i'll shoot myslef. but i have faith lol


----------



## RaceCar




----------



## The Honorable

God I can't wait for this album! Now to get me an 8 string...


----------



## Gitte

that just made my day  thank you !!!!!!!


----------



## goherpsNderp

guitar riffs sound killer, and i like the use of the harmonics. not a fan of the babababababuh baaahhhh "rappy" sounding vocals, but i've gotten really good at ignoring bothersome vocals (with the exception of BTBAM, sue me) so i can look past it. i didn't like the "analog telephone" sounding thing they did with the released song though. annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Heavy as balls. I actually wrote a riff very similar to one of those as soon as I got my 8 string. I will continue to maintain they ripped me off somehow


----------



## Lon

how its goooooooone


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

^^^ i originally took it from their facebook page. went there and tried to play it too just now and it seems they've pulled it from their main page already 



well it was a sweet clip to listen to for all of the oh i dunno, 5 hours it was up? lol


----------



## TomasO

Amazon.com: After the Burial: Albums, Songs, Bios, Photos
Preview tracks for all songs are up on amazon \m/,


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

TomasO said:


> Amazon.com: After the Burial: Albums, Songs, Bios, Photos
> Preview tracks for all songs are up on amazon \m/,


AWESOME FIND!


----------



## generation_trip

Nice find the songs actually sound sick cant wait for the album.


----------



## ROAR

MintBerryCrunch is my savior.

And this album will destroy!
Glad I pre-ordered!


----------



## RaceCar

ROAR said:


> MintBerryCrunch is my savior.
> 
> And this album will destroy!
> Glad I pre-ordered!


 
i loveeeee the second riff in the video:

BOWWWW NAR NAH.
BOWWWW NAR NAH DA NAH
BOWWWW NAR NAH.
BOWWWW NAR NAH DA NAH

been in my head all fucken day


----------



## theperfectcell6

You can hear all the 30 second samples on amazon


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Amazon.com: In Dreams: After The Burial: MP3 Downloads


----------



## RaceCar

All I can do is look at google maps and internally struggle with the fact that Twin Cities is 12.5 hours away from where I am. I want that CD _*now*_ you don't even understand.


----------



## diatron5

I hope that album is good, I really liked the first two, but I though the production on the re release of rareform was horrible. I did not care for the new vocals, both the delivery and the tone. I also feel like you know the first album was kinda "for the kids" so to speak, but rareform was just pushing the envelope, and really made the band look like they would become one of the great progressive metal bands. Then they made the re-release and the production was much more "generic" and the added breakdown to cursing akhnaten seemed like a joke. I have seen this band in these 3 "stages" of their growth and I can definitely say that they had their best performances just after the original release of rareform.

just my opinion though... 
I'm sure this album will be very successful with the kids though, I just hope they are making the music for themselves still because they have great potential.


----------



## Joose

Wow, every single clip sounds incredible.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

diatron5 said:


> I hope that album is good, I really liked the first two, but I though the production on the re release of rareform was horrible. I did not care for the new vocals, both the delivery and the tone. I also feel like you know the first album was kinda "for the kids" so to speak, but rareform was just pushing the envelope, and really made the band look like they would become one of the great progressive metal bands. Then they made the re-release and the production was much more "generic" and the added breakdown to cursing akhnaten seemed like a joke. I have seen this band in these 3 "stages" of their growth and I can definitely say that they had their best performances just after the original release of rareform.
> 
> just my opinion though...
> I'm sure this album will be very successful with the kids though, I just hope they are making the music for themselves still because they have great potential.



The rerelease of Rareform sounds 10x better than the original version, dude. The original version has an extremely harsh guitar tone and super shitty sounding drums. The rerelease is way cleaner, more balanced, and more powerful sounding.


----------



## thefool

diatron5 said:


> just my opinion though...
> I'm sure this album will be very successful with the kids though, I just hope they are making the music for themselves still because they have great potential.




pretty positive they are making the music for themselves considering the other day on facebook they posted: 

"&#8206;7 days and counting until the release of our new album!! I just wanted to mention that this is the most excited we've been IN A LONG TIME to put out some new songs for you guys "


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Being only a few days away from release, it's kinda amazing that this hasn't leaked yet.


----------



## splinter8451

thefool said:


> pretty positive they are making the music for themselves considering the other day on facebook they posted:
> 
> "&#8206;7 days and counting until the release of our new album!! I just wanted to mention that this is the most excited we've been IN A LONG TIME to put out some new songs for you guys "



I heard they didn't break up over that argument a few months ago cause they wanted to "Stay Together For the Kids" 
















 Horrible.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

splinter8451 said:


> I heard they didn't break up over that argument a few months ago cause they wanted to "Stay Together For the Kids"
> 
> Horrible.



They already said the reason they dropped those shows was because they wanted more time to finish up recording the remaining music for In Dreams.


----------



## splinter8451

JoshuaLogan said:


> They already said the reason they dropped those shows was because they wanted more time to finish up recording the remaining music for In Dreams.







Joke, that was a joke.


----------



## thefool

JoshuaLogan said:


> They already said the reason they dropped those shows was because they wanted more time to finish up recording the remaining music for In Dreams.



pretty sure they dropped those shows was because they got in a fight and it came down to drop some shows or no more after the burial, which is what they posted on their myspace.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I'm surprised to find that I'm one of very few who preferred the re-release of Rareform. The vocals just sound much more mature, the drums sound less clicky, and the guitars and bass don't sound as paper-thin, to my ears, at least.


----------



## ROAR

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm surprised to find that I'm one of very few who preferred the re-release of Rareform. The vocals just sound much more mature, the drums sound less clicky, and the guitars and bass don't sound as paper-thin, to my ears, at least.



Im with you on all of that.
I much preferred the re-release.


----------



## TheSilentWater

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm surprised to find that I'm one of very few who preferred the re-release of Rareform. The vocals just sound much more mature, the drums sound less clicky, and the guitars and bass don't sound as paper-thin, to my ears, at least.


Also this.


----------



## Rick

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm surprised to find that I'm one of very few who preferred the re-release of Rareform. The vocals just sound much more mature, the drums sound less clicky, and the guitars and bass don't sound as paper-thin, to my ears, at least.


----------



## mattofvengeance

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm surprised to find that I'm one of very few who preferred the re-release of Rareform. The vocals just sound much more mature, the drums sound less clicky, and the guitars and bass don't sound as paper-thin, to my ears, at least.



yeah, initially it was a culture shock cause I had absolutely worn out the original release. I vastly preferred the vocals immediately, but once I got accustomed to the production on the re release, I definitely liked it better.

Also, just bought the pre order pack with the hoodie. So stoked!


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


> Also, just bought the pre order pack with the hoodie. So stoked!



I would have but I promised Justin I'd buy the CD at the show in San Antonio.


----------



## nexbot

What say you SS.org?

For those that aren't familiar:


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I want it now, but... there are two other threads about the album on the first page of this forum... no need for another, dude...


----------



## NaYoN

I Am Indeed Very Excited About The New After The Burial Album Coming Out Next Week. I Am Less Excited About This Thread's Title Though.


----------



## Rick

Yes, I am excited. 

Also, use the search function.


----------



## -One-

JoshuaLogan said:


> The rerelease of Rareform sounds 10x better than the original version, dude. The original version has an extremely harsh guitar tone and super shitty sounding drums. The rerelease is way cleaner, more balanced, and more powerful sounding.


I disagree. The production was definitely better for the guitar and drums on the rerelease, but if you ask me, the vocals and bass are entirely underwhelming on the reissue. I much prefer the original.


----------



## Revan132

I don't understand AT ALL how anyone can prefer the original vocalist to the new one... the old vocalist sounds like hes vomiting on the original Rareform recording.


----------



## -One-

Anthony's vocal delivery on _Rareform_ just was unpleasant to me. It sounded overly forced, and as if he had just begun screaming the day before the recording, mostly because it wasn't his vocal style. The vocals on _Bread Crumbs and White Stones_, however, are phenomenal, and I think that this style is much more suited to him.


----------



## Revan132

-One- said:


> Anthony's vocal delivery on _Rareform_ just was unpleasant to me. It sounded overly forced, and as if he had just begun screaming the day before the recording, mostly because it wasn't his vocal style. The vocals on _Bread Crumbs and White Stones_, however, are phenomenal, and I think that this style is much more suited to him.



The style is pretty much the same; he just does a lot less extremes (High and low wise) and that shows. However, that style is all his on Rareform and it will be very, very similar on In Dreams from the sound of Bread Crumbs and White Stones.


----------



## -One-

Revan132 said:


> The style is pretty much the same; he just does a lot less extremes (High and low wise) and that shows. However, that style is all his on Rareform and it will be very, very similar on In Dreams from the sound of Bread Crumbs and White Stones.


To me, his vocals on _Rareform_ sounded like he was trying to sound like the vocalist on the previous album (although, I really do like his highs on that album, I can't stand his lows), however, the vocals on _Bread Crumbs and White Stones_ sound much less forced, and seem more focused, and sound much better to me. It will be a sad day indeed if the vocals on _In Dreams_ sound just like his vocals on _Rareform._


----------



## Revan132

-One- said:


> To me, his vocals on _Rareform_ sounded like he was trying to sound like the vocalist on the previous album (although, I really do like his highs on that album, I can't stand his lows), however, the vocals on _Bread Crumbs and White Stones_ sound much less forced, and seem more focused, and sound much better to me. It will be a sad day indeed if the vocals on _In Dreams_ sound just like his vocals on _Rareform._



I guess we can agree to disagree on Rareform, but at least agree on the fact that In Dreams is already shaping up vocal wise to be a vast improvement! I love that buildup to the final breakdown in Bread Crumbs and White Stones where he is screaming "I don't exist!" and his voice cracks into the next octave, it just send chills down my spine.


----------



## TreWatson

sloppy? no. human? yes, i kinda like that feel.


----------



## -One-

That was probably the most brutal high vocal I've ever heard in my entire life, to be honest.


----------



## Revan132

-One- said:


> That was probably the most brutal high vocal I've ever heard in my entire life, to be honest.



+ Rep my friend. I completely agree.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The guy is almost a different vocalist. I mean he was good on Rareform by Anthony has majorly stepped up his game for this new album, so much more brutal.


----------



## Judge Dredd

im going to lose.my.shit. on the 23rd 
cannot wait.
[/fanboy]


----------



## JoshuaLogan

-One- said:


> I disagree. The production was definitely better for the guitar and drums on the rerelease, but if you ask me, the vocals and bass are entirely underwhelming on the reissue. I much prefer the original.



I'm not seeing it, but then again I don't really care all that that much about the vocals. They aren't really make-it or break-it for me either way...


----------



## sgswimmer

Just got back from their CD release show...IT WAS SOO INTENSE!!! 
great stuff coming up for these guys!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Listening to the leaked album on youtube while its up. Definitely their best release so far I reckon. Bit more laid back and not so crazy technical as Rareform, while leaving room for more melodies and generally opening up songs a bit more. Some epic grooves too. Not downloading though, waiting for a physical copy.


----------



## -One-

I'm not finished with it, but tracks 3, 4, and 5 (_Pendulum, Bread Crumbs and White Stones_, and _To Carry You Away_) have impressed me much more than I thought this album would (not that I had low expectations). So I'm really excited for December Decimation now.

EDIT: Okay, there's clean vocals on _Promises Kept_, I think I can safely say this is the best album of 2010.


----------



## NaYoN

I was disappointed by the songs I heard (I think all of them). I preferred ATB's more techy side in Rareform. I really like the clean vocals, but I felt like there was too much chug and not enough substance. Maybe I'll get used to it later on, but I definitely wouldn't call this album of the year, especially not with better releases from Wretched, Within the Ruins, Veil of Maya, The Contortionist (ATB only wish their release was that good, I am the contortionist! ), Nevermore, Levi/Werstler and Destrage.


----------



## -One-

I'm only a fan of _[id]_ and _Invade_ off of that list, but I really did prefer this to both of those.


----------



## NaYoN

-One- said:


> I'm only a fan of _[id]_ and _Invade_ off of that list, but I really did prefer this to both of those.



 it's all good, I've been known to eat my words. Invade is my favorite of the year, but this might surpass [id].


----------



## Revan132

I'm glad they expanded their boundaries a bit to become more "progressive." You have to be careful using that word because all of a sudden a clean guitar or clean vocal comes into play the artist in question automatically becomes progressive, but you can really hear the mix and match of (Sub)genres here.


----------



## TreWatson

the newer style of song oriented writing is exactly what my album is doing so in that respect i (rather selfish and conceitedly) love it.

however they dropped almost too much tech out of this album in favor of riffs. would have preferred a nice 50-50 split.

love the cleans, though i gotta admit at first listen, i was like "the fuck is this"

they have matured as songwriters but I feel like the album did not fulfill metalsuck's promise to "fuck my face off"


----------



## NaYoN

TreWatson said:


> the newer style of song oriented writing is exactly what my album is doing so in that respect i (rather selfish and conceitedly) love it.
> 
> however they dropped almost too much tech out of this album in favor of riffs. would have preferred a nice 50-50 split.
> 
> love the cleans, though i gotta admit at first listen, i was like "the fuck is this"
> 
> they have matured as songwriters but I feel like the album did not fulfill metalsuck's promise to "fuck my face off"



Pretty much how I feel minus the first bit


----------



## TreWatson

NaYoN said:


> Pretty much how I feel minus the first bit


lol.

i love it though.

it's worth my ten to 14, depending where i buy it, dollars.

just not album of the year status, so there is that.


----------



## beefshoes

The only problem I see with this album and [id] is they are far to short. 
I think they would work so much better as EPs. This is the best they have put out though. They stepped everything up a notch including their songwriting.


----------



## -One-

beefshoes said:


> The only problem I see with this album and [id] is they are far to short.
> I think they would work so much better as EPs.


I agree completely. I hate the whole 30 minute album format now.


----------



## Samer

Really digging it, have it pre ordered already (you should too) \m/

I like this album in a different way than rareform (rareform was the most aggressive album ever IMO). 

This disc plays so perfectly as a complete album, reminds me a lot of Hypocrisy's S/T or Into the Abyss album (the guitar tone / some vocal lines)


----------



## KoenDercksen

Ordered it as well  Pretty expensive though for a 30 min album, 20&#8364;.....
But hey, they're worth it


----------



## slumcitysounds

SHIT IS SOOOO SICK!!!!CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM AGAIN!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I haven't heard it yet. Probably will later tonight. Kinda disappointing that all of you are saying the new songs are a lot less techy... Are there any cool solos on the cd? Like on Ometh (from Rareform) or Engulfed (from Forging a Future Self). I hope there's at least one epic solo on the album...


----------



## Tree

^There are some pretty cool solos. Nothing of Ometh caliber though


----------



## Guamskyy

I thought the album was really good, definitely filled the ATB craving


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I just listened to the song Pendulum. It's cool, and I like it, but... it sounds a lot like All That Remains. Much more simple and mainstream metalcore-ish... I still like it, but I can see a lot of Rareform fans being disappointed if all the songs are like this...


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Ok so the album is pretty decent...

At first it was SO underwhelming (minus Your Troubles will cease and fortune will smile upon you because that track kicks ass) but after a few listens it's definitely grown on me. 

Honestly, i was also split on the clean vocals, not knowing whether to think they were cool or cringe-worthy but they seem to fit. 

There's no really awesome Berzerker style track, No flashy Ometh-esque solo and i still think A Steady Decline has one of the best grooves. Having said that the album is still a solid release despite it's short length. 

I'll probably have it on in my car for a while!


----------



## ROAR

This album is awesome. I love Rareform (both, preferably re-release)
but this one is still great. I caught some tracks off youtube before
Sumerian tracked em down haha. I pre-ordered the album so I thought
my listening was ok for now. Though I can't wait to listen to it all this week.


----------



## beefshoes

KoenDercksen said:


> Ordered it as well  Pretty expensive though for a 30 min album, 20.....
> But hey, they're worth it




Wow, I wouldn't pay more than 10 for 30 minutes of music.....now if the band received full profit, that is another story.


----------



## Gitte

i cant wait to hear it! i saw them in berlin a few days ago and they killed it!! ATB FTW!!


----------



## xJeremiahx

^^^I felt the same about VOM when I first bought ID...but after forcing myself to listen to it a shitload...I'm diggin it a bit more.

The new ATB stuff to me is just like Rareform...a few great parts in each song mixed with a bunch of parts that I hate lol.


----------



## NaYoN

Anthony said:


> Following the footsteps of Veil of Maya, this album is completely underwhelming and feels hollow. Very disappointed, I'm not sure if I'm going to pick it up.
> 
> 
> Why would they make their most solid track the one they release as a teaser single?



To make people think the album is actually good so they preorder it?


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Listened to the whole thing now. I think my favorite song is To Carry You Away. It has some really catchy, fucking cool riffs. My Frailty and Your Troubles Will Cease and Fortune Will Smile Upon You are also pretty cool... nice, aggressive, heavy songs. A few of the other songs remind me of All That Remains...

Encased in Ice is just weird... not sure I dig that song too much. Other than the low 8 string notes, it sounds like it could be a single by Slipknot/Disturbed/Mudvayne.... not really what I want to hear from ATB.... lol. The quick little Holdsworth-ish solo is pretty cool though. I think that's probably the guest solo by Rusty Cooley.

The mix is pretty damn good this time though... definitely the best mix they've ever had. I don't think the guitar tone is as awesome as it could be... a little too high middy, but it's still pretty cool, and other than that the mix is awesome.


----------



## Gitte

are there any videos from the release concert? did anyone go?


----------



## RaceCar

Anthony said:


> Following the footsteps of Veil of Maya, this album is completely underwhelming and feels hollow. Very disappointed, I'm not sure if I'm going to pick it up.
> 
> 
> Why would they make their most solid track the one they release as a teaser single?



 Are you saying Bread Crumbs is the best song on the cd? If so, that sucks.


----------



## NaYoN

RaceCar said:


> Are you saying Bread Crumbs is the best song on the cd? If so, that sucks.



Yep, pretty much. And most other tracks aren't even close. My Frailty gets a bit close, and that's pretty much it.

Guys, Your Troubles is fine but it's more suited to be a Meshuggah song, not an ATB song. There's like 3 notes in that song, and it's not really fast or heavy either.

Promises Kept is cool imo, but it's cool as an All That Remains song, not as an ATB song.

Also, the sound is terrible. The drums are very obviously some kind of ezdrummer/superior thing, which in my opinion isn't acceptable in a big release like this. The sonic spectrum is also pretty bad, it sounds empty.

If you would try to put ATB's albums in order of progression, this seems like an album that one would make before Forging a Future Self. Multiple songs are like a bad Fingers Like Daggers. There is some forced "emotional" parts in some songs, but they never really feel emotional like in FAFS, they just feel engineered. I really, really love ATB but this album is just not up to par with their previous works. There's a LOT of chugging and not much riffs.

No Ometh/Engulfed like generally heavy and upbeat song with crazy solos, no Berzerker/Steady Decline like well rounded proggy songs, no Aspiration/Cursing Akhenaten like good upbeat chugfest. All songs have overly long chug parts for chug's sake. Yes, Pendulum tries to be Aspiration at parts, but there's no tempo to keep the song rolling.

This was overall very uninspired and not worthy of the ATB name.

/opinion



Anthony said:


> Yup, My Frailty is a cool song, Troubles is cool, Pendulum bored the hell out of me, To Carry You Away bored be in the same way Pendulum did, The Sleeper is the heavy song that couldn't, Promises kept feels like Pendulum part 3, and Encased in Ice is a decent song, but doesn't save the album for me.
> 
> 
> When I listen to In Dreams, I wonder, "what happened to all the technical riffs, the innovative ideas like Pi or the swing time Berzerker breakdown, or the pop (not sappy, like this album) sound they once had went." Bread Crumbs is the only song that amazes me, and it has the only breakdown on this album that makes me want to fight someone, where as just about ever song on Rareform did.



Completely agree with you. It's like they took out all the elements that made them good and just expanded on everything else, making a very mediocre, un-impressing, non-technical, non-aggressive, non-progressive, uninspired album.

To put it in context, it's a much worse "progression" than Common Man's Collapse -> [id]

My Frailty is a goodish song that's uninspired but has some things going for it.
Your Troubles is like a song a bad djent band would write.
Pendulum tries to be Aspiration and fails hard. It's more like a bad All That Remains song. Not even a good ATR song.
Bread Crumbs is pretty much as good as this gets.
To Carry You Away is another ATR song. Both Pendulum and this are very slow and repetitive. The clean vocals are cool tho.
Sleeper is an uninspired thrash imitation song.
Promises Kept is quite cool, but it's just so sloow and sleepy, No dynamics or anything to get you going. Another ATR song.
Encased in Ice is a joke. It's a bad Limp Bizkit/Slipknot/Fear Factory song.


----------



## Guitarman700

Wow. So should I even pick this up? I loved Rareform, but this just sounds....bad.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I have this on pre-order, considering cancelling it haha! Oh well, I'll probably just wait for it anyway.


----------



## spattergrind

I agree. Its good, but its not *awesome* like I was thinking.
I mean it actually does sound more mainstream. Like the fact that the singles are the best songs on the album...I mean there are some songs with cool riffs and breakdowns, but they don't stand out as much.

Can't really touch Rareform. I mean a song has to suck you in and make you grin(at least for me) because it sounds _that_ sick.

I mean Berzerker, as soon as that starts, (and is probably one of my favorite song because the whole song is good, good riffage and brutal breakdowns) and it doesn't let up.

But then again, maybe it has to grow on me before I make a final decision, because usually I am quick to judge. Just like I did with BTBAM.


----------



## ROAR

KoenDercksen said:


> I have this on pre-order, considering cancelling it haha! Oh well, I'll probably just wait for it anyway.



Same here, but I'm pretty sure it'll grow on me.
Though now I doubt it'll ever compare to Rareform.


----------



## KoenDercksen

i seriously doubt that as well haha, oh well. Maybe it's really good in a different way, I might end up really liking it


----------



## JoshuaLogan

NaYoN said:


> Yep, pretty much. And most other tracks aren't even close. My Frailty gets a bit close, and that's pretty much it.
> 
> Guys, Your Troubles is fine but it's more suited to be a Meshuggah song, not an ATB song. There's like 3 notes in that song, and it's not really fast or heavy either.
> 
> Promises Kept is cool imo, but it's cool as an All That Remains song, not as an ATB song.
> 
> Also, the sound is terrible. The drums are very obviously some kind of ezdrummer/superior thing, which in my opinion isn't acceptable in a big release like this. The sonic spectrum is also pretty bad, it sounds empty.
> 
> If you would try to put ATB's albums in order of progression, this seems like an album that one would make before Forging a Future Self. Multiple songs are like a bad Fingers Like Daggers. There is some forced "emotional" parts in some songs, but they never really feel emotional like in FAFS, they just feel engineered. I really, really love ATB but this album is just not up to par with their previous works. There's a LOT of chugging and not much riffs.
> 
> No Ometh/Engulfed like generally heavy and upbeat song with crazy solos, no Berzerker/Steady Decline like well rounded proggy songs, no Aspiration/Cursing Akhenaten like good upbeat chugfest. All songs have overly long chug parts for chug's sake. Yes, Pendulum tries to be Aspiration at parts, but there's no tempo to keep the song rolling.
> 
> This was overall very uninspired and not worthy of the ATB name.
> 
> /opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree with you. It's like they took out all the elements that made them good and just expanded on everything else, making a very mediocre, un-impressing, non-technical, non-aggressive, non-progressive, uninspired album.
> 
> To put it in context, it's a much worse "progression" than Common Man's Collapse -> [id]
> 
> My Frailty is a goodish song that's uninspired but has some things going for it.
> Your Troubles is like a song a bad djent band would write.
> Pendulum tries to be Aspiration and fails hard. It's more like a bad All That Remains song. Not even a good ATR song.
> Bread Crumbs is pretty much as good as this gets.
> To Carry You Away is another ATR song. Both Pendulum and this are very slow and repetitive. The clean vocals are cool tho.
> Sleeper is an uninspired thrash imitation song.
> Promises Kept is quite cool, but it's just so sloow and sleepy, No dynamics or anything to get you going. Another ATR song.
> Encased in Ice is a joke. It's a bad Limp Bizkit/Slipknot/Fear Factory song.



Wow, dude. A little bit harsh, don't you think? I agree it's not exactly what I was expecting, but it's nowhere near as bad as you're making it out to be... and the mix is better than anything they've put out before.

I don't agree about Bread Crumbs being the best song. It's pretty good, but not the best. I also think To Carry You Away is a lot better than you guys are giving it credit for. The opening (distorted rhythm) / closing riff is one of the coolest on the album... no, not one of the heaviest, but one of the coolest, IMO. I like that song better than Promises Kept.

I think Your Troubles is one of the better songs on the album... not "something a bad djent band would write."

Pendulum definitely sounds like an ATR song... and not a particularly great one, but there are a few cool hooks in there.

Sleeper is definitely the most thrashy song... it has a few sections that sound like DEI-era Meshuggah, but overall the song doesn't really stand out that much.

Promises Kept is kinda boring to me... like Pendulum, but with less cool leads...

Encased in Ice definitely sounds like a nu-metal song... but I think that joke might be on purpose. Notice the vocal line "motherfucka, come on!" lol... Regardless if they are laughing about it or not, I would never put something like that on an album.

For anybody who hasn't heard the album yet: if you want the typical, heavy After The Burial you're used to, then My Frailty, Your Troubles..., and Bread Crumbs... are the 3 songs you'll be most happy with.

Their techyness / prog side is definitely toned down, and it seems like they purposely tried to write a few commercial metalcore style songs, but overall it's still a pretty cool release. It's just too short. I think people would be less nitpicky about it if it was longer.


----------



## spattergrind

Once again, people have to get used to it. I mean its good, but IMO its not that good, cuz I like the heavy.


----------



## NaYoN

JoshuaLogan said:


> Wow, dude. A little bit harsh, don't you think? I agree it's not exactly what I was expecting, but it's nowhere near as bad as you're making it out to be... and the mix is better than anything they've put out before.
> 
> I don't agree about Bread Crumbs being the best song. It's pretty good, but not the best. I also think To Carry You Away is a lot better than you guys are giving it credit for. The opening (distorted rhythm) / closing riff is one of the coolest on the album... no, not one of the heaviest, but one of the coolest, IMO. I like that song better than Promises Kept.
> 
> I think Your Troubles is one of the better songs on the album... not "something a bad djent band would write."
> 
> Pendulum definitely sounds like an ATR song... and not a particularly great one, but there are a few cool hooks in there.
> 
> Sleeper is definitely the most thrashy song... it has a few sections that sound like DEI-era Meshuggah, but overall the song doesn't really stand out that much.
> 
> Promises Kept is kinda boring to me... like Pendulum, but with less cool leads...
> 
> Encased in Ice definitely sounds like a nu-metal song... but I think that joke might be on purpose. Notice the vocal line "motherfucka, come on!" lol... Regardless if they are laughing about it or not, I would never put something like that on an album.
> 
> For anybody who hasn't heard the album yet: if you want the typical, heavy After The Burial you're used to, then My Frailty, Your Troubles..., and Bread Crumbs... are the 3 songs you'll be most happy with.
> 
> Their techyness / prog side is definitely toned down, and it seems like they purposely tried to write a few commercial metalcore style songs, but overall it's still a pretty cool release. It's just too short. I think people would be less nitpicky about it if it was longer.



Well, I prefer the mix of the original Rareform to the new Rareform. Maybe that says something about the kind of mixing I enjoy. This mix sounds truly awful for me. The lows on the guitars don't sound low, the vocals sound overcompressed, the drums sound like generic ez-drums. None of these issues existed in the original Rareform. Just listen to the low parts of Aspiration, then immediately switch to Your Troubles. You'll see how less heavy it sounds, especially if you have good speakers.

What's the best song in your opinion then? My Frailty? Because that's the only song other than Your Troubles that you seem absolutely positive about.

About the 'bad djent band' thing, well, the song really doesn't have anything going for it... It's just the first slide/bend riff, generic chugs, two power chords with a very basic lead on top, more generic chugging, the first riff, more chugging. And the chuggings don't even sound heavy because of the production. It just sounds 

Pendulum does have hooks, that's totally true, but it's still lackluster in all categories compared to every previous ATB song.

About Encased in Ice, I don't know if they were serious with that but it's just bad. Compare it to the bonus track on Slice the Cake's EP, where they make fun of many stuff in a silly way, and it's still enjoyable. Or Keep of Kalessin's DragonTower. Going out of your genre is fine, cool even, but you need to do it well.

I agree with those 3 songs being the songs you'll be happy with if you're a typical ATB fan. But even those songs aren't really that great. Some of this can be attributed to the production, but also to uninspired songwriting.

I think the problem isn't that it's too short but it feels like a regular album minus the good songs, leaving only the filler songs. There aren't too many impressive guitar parts or 'fuck yeah' riffs, or ultra heavy breakdowns. As I keep saying, it feels like an ATB tribute band that's doing it wrong, ATB minus everything that makes them exceptional. It's not that it's a particularly bad release, it's just that I would never pick this album up if it didn't have the ATB name on it, compared to their older albums which I would pay double the price because the music is incredible and unlike anything else.

I'm not telling people not to buy this or anything, this is just an expression of my disappointment. I was looking forward to this album immensely because I loved everything about ATB, the sick leads, the upbeat awesomeness, the ultra low and original chugs, the killer production that was both heavy and clear (Rareform is probably my favorite album tone-wise) and the overall impressive songwriting in general. This album had none of those, that's why I'm sad.


----------



## gunshow86de

You guys must be wizards or have some sort of time machine, the album doesn't come out until tomorrow!!!


----------



## NaYoN

gunshow86de said:


> You guys must be wizards or have some sort of time machine, the album doesn't come out until tomorrow!!!



I am indeed a wizard, and I will have yet to be inventing the time machine last year.

On topic, the clean vocals are quite interesting. I wish they combined some Rareform-like techyness with clean vocals, that would have been awesome.


----------



## Revan132

Bread Crumbs is probably the weakest on the album in my opinion; but that isn't saying much because Bread Crumbs is an awesome song and isn't weak by itself. I think the guys that are comparing this stuff to All That Remains need to re-think what they said, because ATR is so much more simple than ATB, and nothing sounds "forced" on the album, but I guess it is all subjective in the end. This is definitely a step FORWARD for ATB and not BACKWARD as most are implying. What, because they sing occasionally and inject more emotion into the formula automatically makes them "Standard Metalcore?" I think not... this is a masterpiece album and I would put it on the SAME pedastel as Rareform is for myself.


----------



## vhmetalx

I like this album. I dont care what any of you haters say!

Your troubles is actually really badass. So is my frailty.
Pendulum does kinda seem like an aspiration wanna be but ohwell. its still alright.
To carry you away is legit. I like that song too.
Sleeper is the preproduction theme song i feel like... still like it
I like the main riff in promises kept. And i like the clean vocals. but the breakdown at the end is kinda like "woah wtf whered you come from"
Encased in ice is probably the most badass intro riff on the album. 

Idk where you guys are getting the ATR nonsense. I like ATR dont get me wrong but this doesnt sound like ATR at all.

And yes this album is short but i still like it. I'll be listening to it nonstop for a while.


----------



## Slayer89

I really like the album. Don't care to go into a detailed response like everyone else, but I will say I think it's definitely worth a listen for anyone out there.


----------



## Menigguh

gunshow86de said:


> You guys must be wizards or have some sort of time machine, the album doesn't come out until tomorrow!!!



Album was leaked

I think The rocrding quality is far better than any of there albums.
Is the content as "heavy" uh i will have to agree and say no.

BUT at least they didn't try and mix it themselves again.


----------



## musikizlife

I do not feel that the album is "weak" or bad in any sense. It's just different.

Anthony the vocalist, whom never wrote with the band before, now had a hand in the development of the album. And structurally, yes the songs aren't as crazy techy or whatever but they still sound awesome. 

I do however agree that My Frailty, having seen it twice live and then heard it recorded, is my favorite song. Its just classic ATB. 

The rest of the album leaves some to be desired, mainly that is way too short, but all in all, i think we need to adjust to it having listened to Rareform and Forgiving a Future Self for such a long time.


----------



## TomasO

I enjoyed this album and have not a bad thing to say of it


----------



## NaYoN

Anthony said:


> Well I *loved* Rareform, and I wanted so badly to *love* this album too. I'm not comfortable with just liking something, when I know the band is capable of so much more to my ears. I'm not trying argue your opinion, but me being a dissatisfied fan of three years does not make me a hater.



Are you me?  I agree completely.


----------



## vhmetalx

Anthony said:


> Well I *loved* Rareform, and I wanted so badly to *love* this album too. I'm not comfortable with just liking something, when I know the band is capable of so much more to my ears. I'm not trying argue your opinion, but me being a dissatisfied fan of three years does not make me a hater.



I loved rareform too. I still do. But part of loving an album for me is knowing it forward and backward. Im not like that with this album yet, hell we arent even "supposed" to have it yet. 
Im not trying to argue either, just stating my


----------



## Samer

NaYoN said:


> Also, the sound is terrible. The drums are very obviously some kind of ezdrummer/superior thing, which in my opinion isn't acceptable in a big release like this. The sonic spectrum is also pretty bad, it sounds empty.



Just a FYI, they are real drums; you are entitled to your opinion on the music of course  

After two days with the album i really love it, took it to the gym yesterday and really felt pumped. 

Im a huge fan of swedish death metal (especially the early stuff); this album really reminds of a lot of the types of bands i listened to growing up (Hypocrisy specifically).

Its not for every one (neither was rareform); in fact rareform is probably my most played and favorite record (most of my metal friends cannot get into it for the life of them though). However i really appreciate this cd in a different way than rafeform (i think my prog / power metal friends could get into this one). 

I would listen to rareform when i was trying to get pissed off in the gym, so i could max the amount of weight i was lifting or run faster and longer...

This disc has some heavier parts like rareform, but also has a lot more variety and new musical elements. As some one who loves all types of metal i can really appreciate the direction ATB has taken with this record. 

I have always heard Power Metal influences in ATB, the lead playing and melodies especially (listen to Gamma Ray / and then throw in Rareform); i think this album takes them more in that direction.


----------



## NaYoN

Samer said:


> Just a FYI, they are real drums; you are entitled to your opinion on the music of course



I know they are playing real drums, it's just that they are triggered with ez-samples, which sound lame (totally IMO on this). Check out sample WFL U.S 276 in Metal Foundry if you don't believe me.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Samer said:


> Just a FYI, they are real drums; you are entitled to your opinion on the music of course
> 
> After two days with the album i really love it, took it to the gym yesterday and really felt pumped.
> 
> Im a huge fan of swedish death metal (especially the early stuff); this album really reminds of a lot of the types of bands i listened to growing up (Hypocrisy specifically).
> 
> Its not for every one (neither was rareform); in fact rareform is probably my most played and favorite record (most of my metal friends cannot get into it for the life of them though). However i really appreciate this cd in a different way than rafeform (i think my prog / power metal friends could get into this one).
> 
> I would listen to rareform when i was trying to get pissed off in the gym, so i could max the amount of weight i was lifting or run faster and longer...
> 
> This disc has some heavier parts like rareform, but also has a lot more variety and new musical elements. As some one who loves all types of metal i can really appreciate the direction ATB has taken with this record.
> 
> I have always heard Power Metal influences in ATB, the lead playing and melodies especially (listen to Gamma Ray / and then throw in Rareform); i think this album takes them more in that direction.



Couldn't possibly agree more. Very well said.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've listened once, and thus far, I'm just not very into it. And those of you who are comparing it to ATR are way out there. This album may not be Rareform, but it's a lot closer to Rareform than anything ATR ever released. Anyway, I'm going to give it a few more shots over time, hopefully I hear/find something I missed the first time around, because what I heard the first time I listened didn't even come close to my expectations.


----------



## leandroab

My Frailty and Encased in Ice are pretty fucking cool!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

This album is slowly beginning to grow on me but i've found myself having the urge to just switch to Rareform all the time. 

I just play the beginning of Berzerker or Ometh and it's like i'm listening to a completely different (and better) band. Maybe that's just my personal preference for the more techy-side of ATB but still...some of In Dreams seems very uninspired and well...just plain boring. 

I'm a huge ATB fan but i can't even kid myself into being pleased with this album.


----------



## xCaptainx

can anyone please confirm/suggest what effect is being used over the main riff in track 8? (Encased In Ice) it sounds AWESOME. I'm not a huge effects guy but it sounds like a really sutble wah or flange? Works perfectly with the groove to it too.

wait hang on, are they just harmonics played on the low strings with no effects? now I'm confused, haha.


----------



## xCaptainx

just read a few pages back and seeing a lot of mixed emotions. 

Coming from a 'metalcore' background and venturing into tech death and djent, I must admit, I tend to appreciate the 'groove' before the technicality. Encased In Ice is the first song I went when listening through for the second time as the main riff/hook is awesome, and the song itself has plenty of groove/head nodding material. 

Good cd. Looking forward to the drive home so I can crank it some more.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Encased In Ice is a groove that I can't get out of my head.


----------



## TreWatson

captain, its just the low harmonics, i just tried to see if i could do it. matching the pitches is hard. but yeah, its just harmonics


----------



## xCaptainx

cool thanks  It's an awesome riff! I havent heard low harmonics used in a style like that, so it threw me off a bit, haha.


----------



## cypher858

this album made me cum. hard.
nuff said


----------



## Philligan

If this is in the wrong thread, could a mod please move it? 

Anyway... new fucking After the Burial, gangstas. Bought it off iTunes at midnight. It's incredible. Rareform was awesome because every song had a completely different and unique vibe going on. There's a little more of the same vibe from song to song going on in this album, but it's because they seem to be really gelling into their sound.

Also, the Axe-Fx sounds downright nasty. (EDIT: In a good way.) I like most of the tones on the album. Not helping my GAS at all. 

Long story short, if you have 7 bucks to your name, buy this shit off iTunes. It's worth it. I promise.


----------



## Metalus

I agree with you completely. If youre a hardcore Rareform you may not like this album right off the bat. Especially since its very melodic. They really expanded their sound on this album which is awesome 

Im so disappointed in the tone. It sounds way more digital than it should be. The Axe-Fx can sound MUCH better then that trust me. Go check out I, The Breather. Their tone on their new songs are all Axe-Fx.

I the Breather on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## geofreesun

the solo in my frailty is just lame. sorry to say i m not a fan of the new album


----------



## Philligan

Metalus said:


> I agree with you completely. If youre a hardcore Rareform you may not like this album right off the bat. Especially since its very melodic. They really expanded their sound on this album which is awesome
> 
> Im so disappointed in the tone. It sounds way more digital than it should be. The Axe-Fx can sound MUCH better then that trust me. Go check out I, The Breather. Their tone on their new songs are all Axe-Fx.
> 
> I the Breather on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



I think I can say that's my favourite high gain Axe-Fx tone to date. It sounds so thick. Thanks for showing me these guys


----------



## vhmetalx

I love this new album. Tones best to date for them i think, even if it has some improvement.


----------



## Metalus

Philligan said:


> I think I can say that's my favourite high gain Axe-Fx tone to date. It sounds so thick. Thanks for showing me these guys



No prob dude


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm :40 in. So far, so good!


----------



## troyguitar

Does more melodic mean it's got less lame breakdowns?


----------



## nosgulstic

guitars aren't axe fx


----------



## KoenDercksen

Still haven't got mine goddamnit. Isn't the whole purpose of pre-ordering that you get the album on the f*cking day of release...................?

Stupid f*cking dutch webshops. F*ck.


----------



## Vinnydude

nosgulstic said:


> guitars aren't axe fx



No they aren't.

There are some videos up on youtube of them doing work on that album. They used the axefx to hear what they were doing when tracking then they took what they'd recorded and reamped it.


----------



## vhmetalx

The main riff thats stuck in my head right now from this album is the first riff off of your troubles.


----------



## Fzau

I actually like In Dreams. It shows they can take different directions as well than just the awesome techy-side.
Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love the previous ATB albums.

But it's a bit like Justin told me when they played here, they tried something different on the new album. If you don't like it and want the heavy techyness, that's what Rareform and Forgiving A Future Self are for. There's something for everyone.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Upon listening to this album three times, i've determined I can never take the word of this forum for anything, ever again. The majority of you people are so far off base it's unbelievable. This album fucking rules, and i'm digging the added elements to their sound. The vocals are the best they've had on any release by faaaaaar.


----------



## splinter8451

mattofvengeance said:


> Upon listening to this album three times, i've determined I can never take the word of this forum for anything, ever again. The majority of you people are so far off base it's unbelievable. This album fucking rules, and i'm digging the added elements to their sound. The vocals are the best they've had on any release by faaaaaar.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion dude  

In my opinion the guitars, for the majority of the songs, are pretty boring compared to their other 2 CD's. The highlight for the guitar parts is My Frailty and Promises Kept for me. Seeing the pre-production videos and seeing them play My Frailty live twice this year I was really excited for more songs like that. And I didn't really get more songs like that so I'm kinda disappointed  

The vocals are the best they've had though, I agree.


----------



## Revan132

I'm still blown away some people compared this amazing stuff to All That Remains... Seriously?


----------



## Lon

edit: solid album, but disappoint compared to the absolute greatness rareform was


----------



## QuambaFu

xCaptainx said:


> cool thanks  It's an awesome riff! I havent heard low harmonics used in a style like that, so it threw me off a bit, haha.


 
This got me too last night when I listened to the samples on amazon. I don't think i've ever heard harmonics done like that on an 8 string in the context of a song. It sounds really cool. That is why they are ATB and I'm just QuambaFu.

It's a short but solid album. I like!


----------



## RaceCar

I think this CD is anything but a disappointment. Obviously they're not going to release another Rareform; they already covered that. Yes, Rareform is awesome. But they are now finally starting to solidify their sound and experimenting with Anthony's new vocals.

1. The production is the best they've ever had. It sounds very full and rich and awesome.

2. I don't understand what some of these people are saying when they say "They lost their heaviness" or "There are less breakdowns"...There are PLENTY of heavy as shit riffs and breakdowns that make me say "Oh fuck yeah."

3. The guitar leads sound extremely clean and are very melodic and blow my mind just as they always have (especially the Rusty Cooley on in Encased in Ice - HOLY BALLS)

4. Although I personally dislike the vocals in general (they remind me of Hatebreed and a lot of his screams sound generic), at times he meshes with the band very well. I think he adds a unique flavor to their music. The only problem for me is that I really dislike chantings, at the times the vocals are entirely too loud, at times Anthony needs to learn when to just shut up and NOT sing and let ATB do their thing. But, sometimes he sounds just like the old guy on Rareform, and that makes me happy. 

5. The drum production is fantastic. I think it's the best they've ever sounded.

6. Encased in Ice is my favorite song. Yep, it's nu-metal, and I LOVE nu-metal with harmonics and all, especially when its in drop F.

7. The singing experimenting is fine with me. It's fresh and new and adds another dimension to their sound.

8. The melodies are fantastic on this album.

9. Sure, the breakdowns and chugging riffs are SLIGHTLY more mainstream and may not be as complicated and insanely mathmatical as they were on Rareform, but that's okay, again thats what Rareform was for, and, they still groove like crazy. And they're still mathmatical INDEED.

10. I feel now they have a better chance at getting their name out there and getting some of the recognition they deserve. They JUST got a wikipedia page finally for the first time. Overall, I personally am very satisfied with the album and am excited to let it grow on me.


----------



## NaYoN

RaceCar said:


> I think this CD is anything but a disappointment. Obviously they're not going to release another Rareform; they already covered that. Yes, Rareform is awesome. But they are now finally starting to solidify their sound and experimenting with Anthony's new vocals.
> 
> 1. The production is the best they've ever had. It sounds very full and rich and awesome.
> 
> 2. I don't understand what some of these people are saying when they say "They lost their heaviness" or "There are less breakdowns"...There are PLENTY of heavy as shit riffs and breakdowns that make me say "Oh fuck yeah."
> 
> 3. The guitar leads sound extremely clean and are very melodic and blow my mind just as they always have (especially the Rusty Cooley on in Encased in Ice - HOLY BALLS)
> 
> 4. Although I personally dislike the vocals in general (they remind me of Hatebreed and a lot of his screams sound generic), at times he meshes with the band very well. I think he adds a unique flavor to their music. The only problem for me is that I really dislike chantings, at the times the vocals are entirely too loud, at times Anthony needs to learn when to just shut up and NOT sing and let ATB do their thing. But, sometimes he sounds just like the old guy on Rareform, and that makes me happy.
> 
> 5. The drum production is fantastic. I think it's the best they've ever sounded.
> 
> 6. Encased in Ice is my favorite song. Yep, it's nu-metal, and I LOVE nu-metal with harmonics and all, especially when its in drop F.
> 
> 7. The singing experimenting is fine with me. It's fresh and new and adds another dimension to their sound.
> 
> 8. The melodies are fantastic on this album.
> 
> 9. Sure, the breakdowns and chugging riffs are SLIGHTLY more mainstream and may not be as complicated and insanely mathmatical as they were on Rareform, but that's okay, again thats what Rareform was for, and, they still groove like crazy. And they're still mathmatical INDEED.
> 
> 10. I feel now they have a better chance at getting their name out there and getting some of the recognition they deserve. They JUST got a wikipedia page finally for the first time. Overall, I personally am very satisfied with the album and am excited to let it grow on me.



1. Are you listening on good earphones and to the actual CD? Just curious, maybe it's just me?

2. I for one don't claim they have less breakdowns, but the ones they have aren't as interesting as the old ones in general, and my heaviness critique comes from the songs being slow and the guitar tone sounding empty (imo).

3. I find the leads to be very sparse, but the ones that exist, while minimal and not really technical, are indeed nice.

4. The vocals aren't too bad imo. They sound more forced and compressed than ever, but I cand eal with that.

5. I just dislike the toontrack sound in general.

6. Matter of taste.

7. I like it too.

8. When they actually exist, and aren't repeated slooowly 100 times.

9. They're kind of numbing when they're slow and all over.

10. They DID have a wiki page, it got deleted by deathcore haters.

All in all, it's mostly just opinions. I'm glad that at least some people like it, more recognition for ATB can't be a bad thing. It's not a good album by my tastes, but then again I don't run the world so who am I to say


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I think I need to listen to it through good speakers, because the tone sounds like it was recorded on a webcam through my current ones.


----------



## RaceCar

NaYoN said:


> 1. Are you listening on good earphones and to the actual CD? Just curious, maybe it's just me?



I was listening to it on nice headphones yesterday. I switched and listened to another band with good production afterward and it sounded empty compared to In Dreams. Try it on headphones.
.



NaYoN said:


> 3. I find the leads to be very sparse, but the ones that exist, while minimal and not really technical, are indeed nice.



Their leads have always been sparse. That's just their style. And I thought they were technical (even though that's not all that matters in a solo).



NaYoN said:


> 5. I just dislike the toontrack sound in general.



 I don't know what that means. The drums are the best they've ever sounded. Could use a little more crisper louder high hat like on Rareform but overall they are better than ever (IMO)






NaYoN said:


> All in all, it's mostly just opinions. I'm glad that at least some people like it, more recognition for ATB can't be a bad thing. It's not a good album by my tastes, but then again I don't run the world so who am I to say



Amen to that. I respect people who respect people's opinions.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Jocke Skogg (the guy who mixed the album) posted on the Sneap forum saying: "Guitars are "reamped through the Fortin Natas -> 'Chaosphere' Marshall 4x12 T75 with the 'Ola/Ermz' miking. Then I cheated and added another mic. I'm quite happy with the result."


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Revan132 said:


> I'm still blown away some people compared this amazing stuff to All That Remains... Seriously?



How are you guys not hearing it? Pendulum, especially, sounds a LOT like All That Remains. The vocals and simplified song structures are very similar. What's with all the ATR hate by the way? They have plenty of boring songs, but they have some good songs too... some of them being better than stuff like Pendulum. Their song "Chiron" is particularly cool, IMO.


----------



## NaYoN

JoshuaLogan said:


> How are you guys not hearing it? Pendulum, especially, sounds a LOT like All That Remains. The vocals and simplified song structures are very similar. What's with all the ATR hate by the way? They have plenty of boring songs, but they have some good songs too... some of them being better than stuff like Pendulum. Their song "Chiron" is particularly cool, IMO.



Not hating on ATR, it's just that we already have a million bands like ATR and no bands like ATB, don't want the unique band to become one of 'the herd'


----------



## NaYoN

RaceCar said:


> I was listening to it on nice headphones yesterday. I switched and listened to another band with good production afterward and it sounded empty compared to In Dreams. Try it on headphones.
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means. The drums are the best they've ever sounded. Could use a little more crisper louder high hat like on Rareform but overall they are better than ever (IMO)
> 
> 
> Amen to that. I respect people who respect people's opinions.



I tried on headphones and a pair of speakers + subwoofer. Still feel the spectrum is empty especially on the low end. Maybe that's just me.

I'm assuming you're not familiar with Toontrack ezdrummer/Superior drummer, the VST instrument that many new bands use for triggering their drums? I hate the sound of their drums. Example: 

Thanks. I believe respecting other's opinions is a very rare virtue on the internet, and I tried to express mine without being a dick to anyone else.


----------



## Guitarman700

After listening to this, and then Rareform, I can safely say I like Rareform ALOT better.
Pretty disappointing, IMO.


----------



## RaceCar

NaYoN said:


> I tried on headphones and a pair of speakers + subwoofer. Still feel the spectrum is empty especially on the low end. Maybe that's just me.
> 
> I'm assuming you're not familiar with Toontrack ezdrummer/Superior drummer, the VST instrument that many new bands use for triggering their drums? I hate the sound of their drums. Example:
> 
> Thanks. I believe respecting other's opinions is a very rare virtue on the internet, and I tried to express mine without being a dick to anyone else.




I've seen that Toontrack thing in the Pre-Production videos on their myspace, I remember Justin Lowe was using that. So you think they used that instead of an actual drummer with real drums on the album?

Makes you wonder how many metal bands have real drummers throw down on the album anymore 

And I agree. I've seen my fair share of pompous/arrogant/ignorant people on the internet thinking their opinion reigns supreme. It's must more constructive and enjoyable when people express their opinion without being a complete ignorant ass!


----------



## NaYoN

RaceCar said:


> I've seen that Toontrack thing in the Pre-Production videos on their myspace, I remember Justin Lowe was using that. So you think they used that instead of an actual drummer with real drums on the album?
> 
> Makes you wonder how many metal bands have real drummers throw down on the album anymore
> 
> And I agree. I've seen my fair share of pompous/arrogant/ignorant people on the internet thinking their opinion reigns supreme. It's must more constructive and enjoyable when people express their opinion without being a complete ignorant ass!



No, no I believe they actually played the songs, but they triggered their drums (which is also fine) with Toontrack samples (NOT fine, they sound like shit).


----------



## KoenDercksen

I think the real drummer recorded the parts, on a midi kit. They used sounds from EZ ^^

It's easier to work with in terms of EQ'ing and altering sounds/samples etc.


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> Upon listening to this album three times, i've determined I can never take the word of this forum for anything, ever again. The majority of you people are so far off base it's unbelievable. This album fucking rules, and i'm digging the added elements to their sound. The vocals are the best they've had on any release by faaaaaar.



Spot on. Fuck the haters.


----------



## troyguitar

I had high hopes for ATB. Rareform sounds like they could have become the next Cacophony if they ditched the breakdowns and reigned in the vocals a little bit. The new CD instead sounds like generic metalcore with an extra low string IMO.


----------



## NaYoN

Randy said:


> Spot on. Fuck the haters.



Nice example of how people should behave on the forums, by a moderator.

At least try to keep a civil discussion please? I've tried my best to keep my comments reasonable without offending anyone.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Randy didn't add the laughing smilie for nothing. 

Still don't have my copy, I guess I'm just going to listen on YouTube now. Can't wait haha, shit takes too long... Stupid webshops, never going to order anything from this one again.


----------



## Randy

And before I start getting PMs about troyguitar being banned, no it's not over this last comment, it's about this:



troyguitar said:


> Does more melodic mean it's got less lame breakdowns?


----------



## Randy

NaYoN said:


> Nice example of how people should behave on the forums, by a moderator.
> 
> At least try to keep a civil discussion please? I've tried my best to keep my comments reasonable without offending anyone.



That was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, buddy. You can feel however you want about the album. FWIW, you're really straddling bannable trolling with some of your comments on here, so you'd best rein them in a bit or take a break.


----------



## xCaptainx

had a few more listens. Encased in Ice is still my favourite track. Awesome groove. I'm a bit fan of cheesy nu-metal hardcore like Bury Your Dead, new BMTH, 'mosh metal' kind of stuff that's done really well, so having a more tech approach to this style of groove is refreshing and really interesting to listen to. 

Also I get the feeling that the writing has defnitely favoured a more 'live' vibe/feel. There are big hooks, clear gangshouts, melodies. Kids at a metalcore show are going to love that stuff and lap it up. Crowd participation/energy is a HUGE factor with metalcore/more 'scene' style music and it's obvious that some of these songs are going to be AWESOME live when played to a young, energetic audience. 

My two cents anyway. Really, really well written album, plenty of hooks and I feel it's their best release. The production is miles ahead of the older albums also!


----------



## LadyKiller

Rareform IMO had a HUGE Potiential. But the new record has only 2 good songs. 
They had to rerecord the 1st album instead of making something like their 3rd one.


----------



## RaceCar

xCaptainx said:


> had a few more listens. Encased in Ice is still my favourite track. Awesome groove. I'm a bit fan of cheesy nu-metal hardcore like Bury Your Dead, new BMTH, 'mosh metal' kind of stuff that's done really well, so having a more tech approach to this style of groove is refreshing and really interesting to listen to.
> 
> Also I get the feeling that the writing has defnitely favoured a more 'live' vibe/feel. There are big hooks, clear gangshouts, melodies. Kids at a metalcore show are going to love that stuff and lap it up. Crowd participation/energy is a HUGE factor with metalcore/more 'scene' style music and it's obvious that some of these songs are going to be AWESOME live when played to a young, energetic audience.
> 
> My two cents anyway. Really, really well written album, plenty of hooks and I feel it's their best release. The production is miles ahead of the older albums also!




I agree FULLY with you on the live vibe. Its gonna help them get more recognition.


----------



## xCaptainx

totally man. I had the pleasure of touring with Parkway Drive a few years ago. We played to crowds of 3,500/4,000 at teach show. Seeing a whole crowd sing along to Carrion was surreal. I'm a HUGE fan of writing simple, catchy parts with massive hooks. Most of my experience has been from punk/hardcore shows and touring. Tech is fun and a personal challenge, but some of my proudest songwriting moments have been the result of seeing a couple of hundred kids go mental for a single riff haha.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

I reallllly wish they would have done more with that 1st verse riff (0:25 - 1:05) in "promises kept" but they go into the chorus riff and never go back to it. 


shame cause its a very nice mood setting melodic riff


----------



## mattofvengeance

Maybe I was a bit blunt with my last comment, and for that I apologize. It certainly wasn't anything personal cause I looooooove you guise  I just felt the negativity about it was a little unjustified. Rareform is one of my favorite albums ever, so that will be incredibly hard to top. I like the proggy, opened up feel this record has.

On a slightly related note, wasn't the pre order system developed to guarantee a copy of the product in your hands the day of its release? You will die for this insult, merch connection.


----------



## Cynic

mattofvengeance said:


> Maybe I was a bit blunt with my last comment, and for that I apologize. It certainly wasn't anything personal cause I looooooove you guise  I just felt the negativity about it was a little unjustified. Rareform is one of my favorite albums ever, so that will be incredibly hard to top. I like the proggy, opened up feel this record has.
> 
> On a slightly related note, wasn't the pre order system developed to guarantee a copy of the product in your hands the day of its release? You will die for this insult, merch connection.



I know. My Volumes EP was supposed to come in a couple of days ago.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

mattofvengeance said:


> On a slightly related note, wasn't the pre order system developed to guarantee a copy of the product in your hands the day of its release? You will die for this insult, merch connection.



they did the same thing to me with veil of maya's common man's collapse some years ago. boy was i pissed.


----------



## wannabguitarist

So how long is this album? I'm really tired of stupidly short "Sumerian-core" album. From the general tone of the reviews here I have a feeling I'm not gonna like it that much


----------



## Randy

I liked it. Reminded me a lot of an ATB and Unearth offspring. The mix didn't sound all "OMG! COMPRESSED!" like the first version of Rareform did, the playing was solid, the grooves were the same as the last album and the vocals were more dynamic. 

That said, I wouldn't just go off of what people say in here. If you thought the last album was "god's gift to metal" and immaculate, then you might not necessarily like this because it's in the same vein but it's a different venture. If you liked the core (no pun intended) of the last album, the bulk of it returns in this one and you'll probably at least appreciate it.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

wannabguitarist said:


> So how long is this album? I'm really tired of stupidly short "Sumerian-core" album. From the general tone of the reviews here I have a feeling I'm not gonna like it that much


9 tracks? 4 minutes plus in length


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Randy said:


> I liked it. Reminded me a lot of an ATB and Unearth offspring. The mix didn't sound all "OMG! COMPRESSED!" like the first version of Rareform did, the playing was solid, the grooves were the same as the last album and the vocals were more dynamic.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't just go off of what people say in here. If you thought the last album was "god's gift to metal" and immaculate, then you might not necessarily like this because it's in the same vein but it's a different venture. If you liked the core (no pun intended) of the last album, the bulk of it returns in this one and you'll probably at least appreciate it.



agreed. i dont think anyone is gonna listen to this and think it's a horrible album or just regret listening to it. cause it's pretty legit. i have some fav tracks to listen to for sure. but it's not the OMG best album of the year by any means


----------



## btfsam

rareform kills the new cd


----------



## Philligan

After listening through it fully a few times, I think I can definitely say I like Rareform a bit more. That's not a bad thing, though; I still think this album's great. I love the grooves on this one, and the vocals just kill any other ATB album, IMHO.


----------



## KrewZ

Im on Pendulum now and Im enjoying the song as well as the album so far. No it doesent have the same feeling as Rareform but that doesent mean its bad. When it comes to bands for me I try to appreciate the albums for what they are instead of comparing them to the other albums, it only hinders my ability to enjoy other albums when all i do is compare.


----------



## Kairos

I gave the album a listen today, and having never listened to Rareform or any other ATB release, I still wasn't that impressed. If I want crazy 8 string rhythms, I listen to Meshuggah, and for melodic leads, AAL or some other non-metal artists. If I want cool breakdowns I listen to VOM. I know some of you might think thats a bad way of rating an artist, but I like to keep the bands I listen to (especially metal) to a minimum, so I judge pretty harshly.

Also, I didn't like to tones, even though I haven't listened on any great headphones or monitors yet. I don't like to way the drums were eq'd, the ezdrummer comparison is spot on, and the guitars just sound digital to be honest (although super nice digital ). Hopefully I can listen to it on some good speakers soon. 

Also, by the looks of things, I need to pick up Rareform!


----------



## Soulwomb

I think my problem with this cd is that it just doesn't feel like an ATB cd. I'll say some of the songs have grown on me after repeated listens but a lot of the songs on here just don't feel like After the Burial to me. I understand they want to experiment and I'm not against bands experimenting around with there sound, but it just feels like they forgot to put in there trademarks in these songs. My Frailty, YTWCaFWSUY, and Bread Crumbs and White Stones are the only songs I feel like they actually did a pretty good job at with taking there sound and expanding on. But everything else is just really hit or miss. So that's just my honest opinion on the cd they all can't be winners.


----------



## RaceCar

The ballady/melodic songs are sweet


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Randy said:


> And before I start getting PMs about troyguitar being banned, no it's not over this last comment, it's about this:



How was that comment at all worthy of a ban? I seriously wonder what's up with the mods here sometimes...


----------



## Randy

Yeah, me too dude.


----------



## Prydogga

I knew that was gunna happen!


----------



## Randy

That would be because you have a fine grasp of how the rules work. Perhaps others will soon learn the tempo. 

Sooo, how about that new After the Burial album?


----------



## goherpsNderp

EDIT: grabbed the whole album. "album only" just means you can't buy those tracks on their own.

i partially take back my criticisms of the vocals, but i still don't like the whole "screaming through a telephone receiver" effect that's overused these days.

guitars sound better than i expected. STIIILLLLLL notasgoodasrareformblahblah but still nice. some of the solos seem kind of lonely, like there wasn't anything they could come up with to layer. either way i'm impressed and i consider this album a good "expansion pack" to rareform. just wish there was more riffing like on the last song on rareform. (vicious reforming?)


----------



## vhmetalx

I  hard.


I've listened to this 14 times so far (go ahead and make fun of me, I may be obsessed but I love this band. a lot.) I love it. It's still growing on me, and its amazing. my only one gripe with this album is the sweeps at the end of your troubles NEED to be louder. I can hear em fine in my headphones but my surround sound barely puts em out. you have to dig through the layers to hear em. and i love that part of the song.
thats the only thing i find meh about this album so far.


----------



## Hypothermia

Crappiest production i have heared in a while.
I mean, the mixing is alright but the drum sound, bass tone and the overall mix. It feels hollow and empty.
I'm not a big ATB fan but i like some tracks from Rareform but this release felt more like an Unearth/All that remains album with 8 strings.

Also, felt kind of cheap with so few songs.


----------



## Randy

Hypothermia said:


> this release felt more like an Unearth/All that remains album with 8 strings.



That's actually exactly what I liked about it.


----------



## RaceCar

My new favorite breakdown is in Carry You Away in the middle. Especially when they start rocking the SUPER low drop Eb. And Trent's lead part after, although its simple, is so smooth.


----------



## Rick

Hypothermia said:


> I'm not a big ATB fan but i like some tracks from Rareform but this release felt more like an Unearth/All that remains album with 8 strings.



Sounds good to me. I still haven't picked it up, waiting for the show on Sunday to grab it, but I'll give it a good listen through and throw in my


----------



## RWelsh727

So, i got my copy of After The Burial's new album, "In Dreams" last night. Overall, i'm not really sure what to think of it. I loved Rareform, and how it was basically all breakdown based, and in this album it seems like they strayed away from that quite a bit. It reminds me of Parkway Drive alot, which is sad, because they only use 6 string guitars, when ATB uses 8. And the singing....  It's just not ATB's style. The album seems lack-luster to me. Or maybe i'm crazy. If you think i'm crazy, i'd love to hear what you like about the album, because After The Burial is one of my favorite bands of all time, and it's dissapointing that they would make me wait 2 years for a 30 minutes mediocre album.


----------



## Rick

Search next time. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/133719-new-atb-on-november-23rd.html


----------



## Guamskyy

RaceCar said:


> My new favorite breakdown is in Carry You Away in the middle. Especially when they start rocking the SUPER low drop Eb. And Trent's lead part after, although its simple, is so smooth.



I thought they played in F Standard?


----------



## RaceCar

guambomb832 said:


> I thought they played in F Standard?



They do, but in that particular song they drop that F a whole step to Eb. 

Yum.


----------



## Cadavuh

The last track sounds like a 2010 Pantera


----------



## Opeth666

Cadavuh said:


> The last track sounds like a 2010 Pantera



great if thats the case ill cancel my preorder now...ugh!. but regardless I cant wait for my Order to get here, havn't listened to any of the tracks yet and dont plan on it till I get my copy. hopefully it will be badass!


----------



## Guamskyy

Cadavuh said:


> The last track sounds like a 2010 Pantera



I kinda thought it was more of a nu-metal influence.... Then again, I don't listen to Pantera


----------



## Guamskyy

RaceCar said:


> They do, but in that particular song they drop that F a whole step to Eb.
> 
> Yum.



OH ok... That part also makes me go  So deep, I was wondering if anyone played in drop D#(Eb, what you will), and I can see it sounds just fine


----------



## mattofvengeance

I can say with 100% confidence, Encased in Ice sounds absolutely nothing like Pantera.


----------



## st2012

God damnit, I had no idea this was out yesterday. I'll have to pick it up tonight then.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Merch connection is now officially on my list. I didn't purchase the post order package, and I damn sure didn't drop fifty bucks for it to arrive several days after the release date. I demand their heads and that the streets run red with their blood. However, I am a reasonable man and will settle for some sort of store credit 



st2012 said:


> God damnit, I had no idea this was out yesterday. I'll have to
> pick it up tonight then.



Yes, go get it now. Btdubb, your sig rules. It forced me to sing it aloud at work just now.


----------



## Opeth666

mattofvengeance said:


> Merch connection is now officially on my list. I didn't purchase the post order package, and I damn sure didn't drop fifty bucks for it to arrive several days after the release date. I demand their heads and that the streets run red with their blood. However, I am a reasonable man and will settle for some sort of store credit
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, go get it now. Btdubb, your sig rules. It forced me to sing it aloud at work just now.



you havnt received yours either? hmm figured they just singled me out, nice to know im not the only one


----------



## mattofvengeance

Opeth666 said:


> you havnt received yours either? hmm figured they just singled me out, nice to know im not the only one



No, but I was lucky enough that my sister bought it off itunes and burned me a copy. Which package did you get?


----------



## gunshow86de

Opeth666 said:


> you havnt received yours either? hmm figured they just singled me out, nice to know im not the only one



I haven't even received a notice that it's shipped.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> I haven't even received a notice that it's shipped.



Me neither. I find the lack of notification disturbing.


----------



## jr1092

I have not received my pre-order or a notification that it shipped either.


----------



## matty2fatty

mattofvengeance said:


> No, but I was lucky enough that my sister bought it off itunes and burned me a copy. Which package did you get?



I think you mean 'lucky enough that my sister likes metal enough to download ATB on release day'


----------



## gunshow86de

I believe this is the same company that handled the Periphery pre-orders, which arrived a week after the release for me as well. As a logistics professional, I find this really annoying. Unless they aren't legally allowed to ship until the album release date, you would think that they could arrange the shipping to arrive on or at least the day after the release date.

It seems like they don't even start putting the packages together until the release day.


----------



## Mattayus

Only heard the preview on YouTube, and it sounds sick! Only just getting into this band really, I don't understand how they were off my radar for so long.



JoshuaLogan said:


> How was that comment at all worthy of a ban? I seriously wonder what's up with the mods here sometimes...





Randy said:


> Yeah, me too dude.





> *ban*



 Oh the irony!


----------



## madrigal77

Anything with "core" in the genre title automatically sucks.


----------



## Mattayus

madrigal77 said:


> Anything with "core" in the genre title automatically sucks.



 wtf...


----------



## mattofvengeance

madrigal77 said:


> Anything with "core" in the genre title automatically sucks.



Cool story, bro


----------



## cerfew

All Shall Perish is considered deathcore, you've got balls if you say they suck...


----------



## MetalJordan

Yea i mean the quality of the music doesn't mean anything...if its labeled "core" it has to be terrible.....
But i must say that from what i've heard from the new ATB im very disappointed. I mean it's they just took all the melodic stuff out and just added more breakdowns.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MetalJordan said:


> Yea i mean the quality of the music doesn't mean anything...if its labeled "core" it has to be terrible.....
> But i must say that from what i've heard from the new ATB im very disappointed. I mean it's they just took all the melodic stuff out and just added more breakdowns.



Lolwut? If anything, this new record is more melodic.


----------



## MetalJordan

mattofvengeance said:


> Lolwut? If anything, this new record is more melodic.


Well like I said i haven't really listened to the album completely. In fact i've only heard a couple songs but from what i've heard that's how i feel. I'm going to download it shortly tho and give it a thorough listening.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MetalJordan said:


> Well like I said i haven't really listened to the album completely. In fact i've only heard a couple songs but from what i've heard that's how i feel. I'm going to download it shortly tho and give it a thorough listening.



Yeah, I'd say they used less of the technical riffs and more breakdowns, but overall it is definitely more melodic.


----------



## MetalJordan

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I'd say they used less of the technical riffs and more breakdowns, but overall it is definitely more melodic.


Well thanks for the correction haha i'm going to listen to it right now.


----------



## Triple7

I finally got around to buying the new album, gave it a couple of listens all the way through, and I'm really diggin it. I was pretty bummed after I read some of the reviews and opinions on here, but I'm glad I picked it up and formed my own.


----------



## Randy

Always a good choice, Knuckles.


----------



## Triple7

Randy said:


> Always a good choice, Knuckles.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MetalJordan said:


> Well thanks for the correction haha i'm going to listen to it right now.



No prob, bro. I didn't want you all confused and stuff


----------



## generation_trip

New album is amazing! probably my favourite album atm.


----------



## Mr Violence

I fucking love it. No, it's not as complicated, but it's catchy as hell. It stays in my head. And to anyone hating on Encased in Ice? No. It's groovy as fuck, and I don't care if it sounds numetal. When that riff kicked in, I was bouncing in my seat.

I'm putting it on loop. Suck on that.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I'm still on the fence about it, but am liking it more than after the first listen.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

Merchconnection sent me 2 pre-order packages! Finally got them today and will be listening to it tonight at work. Cant wait to hear what everyone is complaining about. Its probly amazing.


----------



## st2012

After a couple of listens I like it a lot. It does sound different compared to rareform but I've got no complaints on what I'm hearing.


----------



## sakeido

Big "meh" from me. It is a fun album sure and will definitely catch these guys next time they come through town.. a lot of the tunes on here will be a blast to hear live. But when I sit down and listen to something, this kind of thing is not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Revan132

madrigal77 said:


> Anything with "core" in the genre title automatically sucks.



This pretty much takes the cake for most ridiculous thing I have heard this year. I think it deserves an award for an astounding display of ignorance.


----------



## mattofvengeance

DANiMALxMD said:


> Merchconnection sent me 2 pre-order packages! Finally got them today and will be listening to it tonight at work. Cant wait to hear what everyone is complaining about. Its probly amazing.



I better get 2 since I still didn't get mine today


----------



## numberonejrio

I'm guessing all you people that are waiting for your preorder packages ordered from merchconnectioninc. I've only ordered one package from them (Sumerian Halloween Bundle), and it took a little over 3 weeks for me to get the shirts. So I'd say you have some time to wait.


----------



## Cadavuh

mattofvengeance said:


> I can say with 100% confidence, Encased in Ice sounds absolutely nothing like Pantera.



It doesn't, but I extrapolated.


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> I better get 2 since I still didn't get mine today



Me either.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> Me either.



Hopefully us Texas peeps well receive ours tomorrow. It's just starting to get chilly, and my Iron Maiden hoodie is tattered and torn.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

In Dreams KICKS ASS!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> Hopefully us Texas peeps well receive ours tomorrow. It's just starting to get chilly, and my Iron Maiden hoodie is tattered and torn.



Well I'm in Missouri for a client's project, I think they still carry their mail via the Pony Express around these parts.


----------



## TCOH5246

I like "In Dreams" a lot, but I don't think it's as good as "Rareform". Not the Reissue, the first "Rareform". 

I marked this one up as a sophomore slump.


----------



## KrewZ

TCOH5246 said:


> I like "In Dreams" a lot, but I don't think it's as good as "Rareform". Not the Reissue, the first "Rareform".
> 
> I marked this one up as a sophomore slump.




This is their third album...


----------



## TCOH5246

KrewZ said:


> This is their third album...


 
Haha, wow...

The things you overlook 

Anyhow, I wasn't overly impressed with it, as an album as a whole. I really liked "Pendulum", "To Carry You Away", and "Bread Crumbs" but "My Frality" was a weak opener, imo.


----------



## KrewZ

My Frailty was really weak compared to Berzerker by far.


----------



## Guamskyy

I thought My Frailty was a great way to start off the album.... My favorite song on that album!


----------



## st2012

KrewZ said:


> My Frailty was really weak compared to Berzerker by far.



99% of the music I've heard in the last 5 years is weak compared to Berzerker.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, Berzerker is friggin' relentless.


----------



## Rick

st2012 said:


> 99% of the music I've heard in the last 5 years is weak compared to Berzerker.





Randy said:


> Yeah, Berzerker is friggin' relentless.



Smart guys are smart.


----------



## budda

Never expect a band to re-hash what they just did, unless it's what they got famous for doing.

I'm hoping to pick it up today. The track on the myspace wasn't what I was expecting, but I like ATB so I'll be giving this a listen.

Now for new Born Of Osiris to come out to complete the Sumerian deal


----------



## thefool

got my singed poster and cd. came with a sweet sticker. pretty annoyed though that i purchased the poster tube with it and the poster is bent on the edges and across the top *and* has a tear in it. i'm gonna contact merchconnection and be like wtf. the cd did come with a sweet shiny in dreams sticker though


----------



## -One-

budda said:


> Never expect a band to re-hash what they just did, unless it's what they got famous for doing.


Maybe not famous, but isn't _Rareform_ what everyone knows them for?


----------



## spawnofthesith

I picked up my copy Wednesday. I really like it, but it doesn't come close to comparing to Rareform, in my opinion. But its still a great album. It kinda reminded me of all that remains in places. I'm not a fan of the sung vocals really though.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Yeah, Berzerker is friggin' relentless.



Totally. My favorite song to play by far. I'd give up my first born to cover it live.


----------



## Joose

I fucking love it. Wayyyyyyy better than Rareform in my opinion. Musically AND vocally.

It's just more my taste. Rareform took a few listens for me to get into. This was instant.


----------



## goherpsNderp

My Frailty is definitely in need of moar of that opening riff. they had a few chances to go back into it later in the song, but seemed to opt out for time constraints or something. i thought it was the best part of the song- yes, even better than the solo.

just seemed to evil and sick. especially with the high raspy vocals. (doesn't the lead guitarist do those on the tour?)


----------



## Guamskyy

goherpsNderp said:


> My Frailty is definitely in need of moar of that opening riff. they had a few chances to go back into it later in the song, but seemed to opt out for time constraints or something. i thought it was the best part of the song- yes, even better than the solo.
> 
> just seemed to evil and sick. especially with the high raspy vocals. (doesn't the lead guitarist do those on the tour?)


 
I agree dude. IMO, the opener and second riff are the strong points of the song, the solo is great but not my favorite part of the song.


----------



## Joose

I'm preparing for the flaming but... I'd much rather listen to My Frailty than Berzerker. I never really understood what was so great about that song other than a couple cool parts.

I'm really glad they ventured into some clean vocals too. With the way bands who used to be all screaming are... the next album will have more clean vocals, and they will be a million times better. Even though I really like what they did with this one.

8.5/10


----------



## Double A

This album is pretty underwhelming to me. After hearing so much about this band here and enjoying the first album for the most part...it is also pretty schizophrenic. It is like they sometimes remembered they had 8 strings and wanted to add a breakdownish part for teh brutal. In the new album there were so many parts that could have been expanded. I like when bands know when to expand on a riff and when to keep it simple to emphasize a part. This album really seems that they did the opposite that each case required.

It is a good album (although at some points too "Nu" for me) and this band has all the potential in the world. But a couple songs just feel like they had cool parts laying around and they threw them together haphazardly. 6/10 for me.


----------



## RaceCar

thefool said:


> got my singed poster and cd. came with a sweet sticker. pretty annoyed though that i purchased the poster tube with it and the poster is bent on the edges and across the top *and* has a tear in it. i'm gonna contact merchconnection and be like wtf. the cd did come with a sweet shiny in dreams sticker though



Yeah man got mine in the mail and the poster was all wrinkled up and had cuts along the edges, and the CD case was also cracked and there were loose shards of plastic all over the place. Definitley pissed me off, and it came 5 days after the album came out. From the looks of it, I seem to be one of the lucky ones and that this company is pretty bad with timing.

After a week of listening to this album religiously (probably listened to it in it's entirety 50 times), I have a few new things to say about it:

1. To Carry You Away is awesome. Like really really awesome. The heavy riff in the middle of the song (with the Smells Like Teen Spirit drum fill leading into it) is probably the heaviest riff on the album in my opinion.
2. Anthony sounds like Jared Leto when he sings sometimes.
3. Sometimes, the double bass sounds a little uneven, as if one of the bass drums on whatever program they used is set to a different volume or tone, slightly. For example, on my My Frailty during the quick double bass part in the middle, not every bass drum note is equal, it sounds like he has 2 different heads on 2 different bass drums. I am not crazy about this sound, however minor it may be.
4. I HATE the chantings especially in pendulum at the end "WE LOSE CONTROL!!!!" althought I guess live it will be cool (?)
5. If there's one song I will avoid like the plague, it's Sleeper. I do not care for this song at all. There is a cool breakdown in the middle but in general it sounds very generic and something I've heard a million times before.

Everything else is all good and slowly growing on me.


----------



## NaYoN

RaceCar said:


> 4. I HATE the chantings especially in pendulum at the end "WE LOSE CONTROL!!!!" althought I guess live it will be cool (?)



Seems to me and my friends that most of the songs on this album were made not to be impressive on their own but to make the concert-goers mosh out/scream out loud catchy choruses during shows. Some might like this. To be honest, I would prefer the songs to stand on their own, but that's just me. And of course, YMMV on the definition of 'stand on its own'


----------



## Randy

There's definitely a lot of anthemic "arena rock" style stuff thrown in there, probably for live effect.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sleeper is one of my favorite songs on the album because as I listened to Rareform when I first bought it, I felt this band could really benefit from some clean vocals and to see it come to fruition is awesome. Plus, I love that chorus. It's infectious, and I find myself singing it all the time. To me, this CD gets better with each listen, which is good because it has yet to leave my CD player in my truck haha.

Now I will say i'm nearly at set merch connection on fire mode


----------



## vhmetalx

mattofvengeance said:


> Now I will say i'm nearly at set merch connection on fire mode



I was at that setting when I got my periphery pre order package late. Now this one is late too. And the guy running it seems like a dick and very informal about answering his business phone. Im not gunna buy from there again. 

On the flip side im still lovin the album luckily.


----------



## Opeth666

finally got it...and all I can say is SICK


----------



## mattofvengeance

vhmetalx said:


> I was at that setting when I got my periphery pre order package late. Now this one is late too. And the guy running it seems like a dick and very informal about answering his business phone. Im not gunna buy from there again.
> 
> On the flip side im still lovin the album luckily.



Yeah, I had never had an issue ordering from them before, but then again it was just shirts with no real time constraints. I feel like with a pre order package, you should get it the day of. I just got a shipping notification from them, though, so it'll be here soon. It's just so damn frustrating.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

replay value on this cd sucks. i can only really getin into tracks 1,2, and 7, then i'll play 4 and 5 because they're "okay" been a long time sense i could put in a cd and just let it ride.


----------



## Randy

MintBerryCrunch said:


> been a long time sense i could put in a cd and just let it ride.



That might be a personal issue.  I've heard a lotta CD's in the last couple years that are awesome, start to finish.


----------



## Joose

"My Frailty" is easily my favorite track thus far. Followed by "Promises Kept".

I really do love all the songs though. Those 2 just do more for me than the rest. "Bread Crumbs And White Stones" definitely takes 3rd place.

Oh and... this album sounds INSANE through my car's Boston Acoustics system.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Randy said:


> That might be a personal issue.  I've heard a lotta CD's in the last couple years that are awesome, start to finish.




please list a few?

the albums i can think of like that are

meshuggah - obzen
veil of maya - all things set aside
winds of plague - decimate the weak
opeth - still life
otep - house of secrets (nu metal i know, but lyrically phenomenal)
Misery Signals - Controller
After the Burial - Forging a Future Self


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Joose said:


> "My Frailty" is easily my favorite track thus far. Followed by "Promises Kept".
> 
> I really do love all the songs though. Those 2 just do more for me than the rest. "Bread Crumbs And White Stones" definitely takes 3rd place.
> 
> Oh and... this album sounds INSANE through my car's Boston Acoustics system.



if i can say one thing for this album it does hit pretty hard. i put the cd in the dvd player and play it through my home theater. got like two huge sub woofers and two stand alone towers and it friggin kicks you in the balls. but like i said. tracks 1, 2 and 4 are the best for that low end stomach pummeling. i think pendulum flat out sucks. dont know what it is about that song but it never gets goin for me


----------



## Rick

Just listened to it during lunch. I really enjoyed it, I like how they stepped away from the lower tuning stuff for a good chunk of the album. That being said, this is the text I sent Anthony: "If you guys don't play Your Troubles live, I will swear my allegiance to Asking Alexandria." 

Not a big fan of Sleeper, but I'll give the whole CD more plays and maybe it'll grow on me.

9/10


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Rick said:


> 9/10


----------



## Joose

The ending riff on "Promises Kept" is so nasty.


----------



## vhmetalx

Rick said:


> That being said, this is the text I sent Anthony: "If you guys don't play Your Troubles live, I will swear my allegiance to Asking Alexandria."



Thank god you did that. I would kill myself if that song was never played live.


----------



## gunshow86de

It sure would be nice to have my pre-order.

Merchconnect told me that everything was transferred to the different carriers last week, but the delays are from the Thanksgiving holiday. UPS was closed on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## RaceCar

I'd like to see "Encased in Ice" live with Trent attempting his own rendition of the Rusty Cooley solo. That'd be a SICK song live.


----------



## Randy

When the hell did "pre-order" turn into "show-up-after-everyone-else-who-went-to-the-store-to-buy-it-for-the-entire-week-after-it-came-out order"?


----------



## NaYoN

Randy said:


> When the hell did "pre-order" turn into "show-up-after-everyone-else-who-went-to-the-store-to-buy-it-for-the-entire-week-after-it-came-out order"?



Unfortunately that's the standard MO for merchconnection. Nothing I ever ordered from them arrived in time. And by 'in time' I mean within two weeks of release date


----------



## Randy




----------



## Guitarman700

This album is really growing on me the more I listen.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Randy said:


> When the hell did "pre-order" turn into "show-up-after-everyone-else-who-went-to-the-store-to-buy-it-for-the-entire-week-after-it-came-out order"?




when harry potter and the deathly hallows was released at barnes and noble. don't ask me how i know that.


----------



## Opeth666

album...a solid 10/10 for me each song is tastefully done in their own right definately have shot up on my favorite bands list.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Opeth666 said:


> album...a solid 10/10 for me each song is tastefully done in their own right definately have shot up on my favorite bands list.





you all are killing me with thes 9/10 and 10/10 ratings. lettuce be reality. an 8 track album with 4 or 5 tracks. worth listening to is a 10? shit i feel sorry for whatever you've been listenin to


----------



## Rick

MintBerryCrunch said:


> you all are killing me with thes 9/10 and 10/10 ratings. lettuce be reality. an 8 track album with 4 or 5 tracks. worth listening to is a 10? shit i feel sorry for whatever you've been listenin to



That's your opinion. Mine is different than yours, obviously. 



MintBerryCrunch said:


> shit i feel sorry for whatever you've been listenin to



And what the hell does this mean?


----------



## mattofvengeance

Rick said:


> That's your opinion. Mine is different than yours, obviously. And what the hell does this mean?



Seriously.. and fuck off, Mintberry Crunch. You aren't even anything


----------



## Randy

MintBerryCrunch said:


> you all are killing me with thes 9/10 and 10/10 ratings. lettuce be reality. an 8 track album with 4 or 5 tracks. worth listening to is a 10? shit i feel sorry for whatever you've been listenin to



*Yeah dude, cut the condescending shit about people's opinions in here. If you don't like the album, good for you but if you pick on anybody else in this thread I'm gonna ban the living fuck out of you.*


----------



## MikeH

I dig it more and more each time I listen to it. Some may see it as a mediocre attempt at flowing into the mainstream, but there's certainly some uniqueness in their music. Regardless of what your opinion of the album as a whole is, there are parts that will make most pull this reaction:


----------



## Randy

I will say this... it seemed a lot heavier in the pre-production and teaser videos. I'm not complaining because I like the way it turned out, but yeah... there's parts of the album that are a shock.


----------



## MikeH

I agree on the pre-pro sounding heavier as well. It's almost a disappointment. But I also like the vibe the final product gives off. Kind of a step out of the typical metal "br00talz".


----------



## Randy

Prediction: By the spring there'll be an In Dreams remaster and by next fall, mattofvengeance will finally get his copy in the mail.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Prediction: By the spring there'll be an In Dreams remaster and by next fall, mattofvengeance will finally get his copy in the mail.



Fall is pushing it. Maybe by next Christmas. 


Although, this hasn't come anywhere near what All Shall Perish did to me last winter. My sister bought a hat of theirs for me for Christmas. Tomorrow will mark the first day of December, and it still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Joose

Why would there be a remaster? Shit sounds enormous and bad ass.


----------



## NaYoN

Anthony said:


> Where?



I agree. This might sound enormous if you haven't listened to Rareform, but Rareform sounded much, much fuller.


----------



## TreWatson

tobqh the only reason it didnt sound full to me was because the bass was paper-thin and nasally. if they had spiked it up some, it would have been MASSIVE.

after a few spins i can now say i REALLY liked the album in a st. anger way:

great album. but from a band i'm used to something entirely different so it's really weird.


----------



## gunshow86de

Anybody still yet to receive notice that their pre-order shipped?

This is ridiculous.


----------



## NaYoN

gunshow86de said:


> Anybody still yet to receive notice that their pre-order shipped?
> 
> This is ridiculous.



I received mine today, with no shipping notice.


----------



## Opeth666

I shall agree after listening to it on my laptops speakers and headphones...it wasn't that well rounded and sounded very thin, but once I put it in my car equipped with a bose system...Holy Cosmos, night and day difference.


----------



## mattofvengeance

NaYoN said:


> I received mine today, with no shipping notice.



 and I got a shipping notice, but it still hasn't arrived. Merch connection really has their shit together.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

I got mine this morning too.


----------



## vhmetalx

gunshow86de said:


> Anybody still yet to receive notice that their pre-order shipped?
> 
> This is ridiculous.



I still dont have mine either. Im about to go ape shit on merchconnection.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

so i gave it a listen. I am really digging the music it's self but the production is a little weak as most have said. i think the production is better than rareform(original) but i feel like it could've been much better, to my ears it lacks thickness and the mix sound very in the front of things, like in my car, i feel like everything in coming from right in front of me and there is nothing coming from behind my ears. i would've loved a little more chaos(less of a definite song structure as in verse, chorus,verse,chorus) like there was in rareform, i loved how it just went everywhere). That being said i still really enjoy this new album. The hoodie is pretty sexy too lol


----------



## xshreditupx

my guitar player will did the vocals on this record hahah will has his dirty little hands in everything haha


----------



## mattofvengeance

vhmetalx said:


> I still dont have mine either. Im about to go ape shit on merchconnection.



Me too. I want to lead a crusade upon their headquarters, ransack and pillage their stronghold, rape their women, assassinate their employees and let their blood flow through their ruined streets. I'm still a reasonable man, though, and will not turn down store credit. This will most certainly be the last time I postorder an album through them. For what this cost me, I couldve bought it the day it came out and purchased a hoodie when they come through later this month. Granted, it's in fucking Wichita Falls (can't believe it's not in D/FW), and with Texas weather the way it is, it could be snowing it's ass off or 85 and sunny. No one knows.


----------



## Guamskyy

mattofvengeance said:


> ...and with Texas weather the way it is, it could be snowing it's ass off or 85 and sunny. No one knows.


 
You can not be anymore right.

TEXAS!!! The state with the bi-polar weather! Don't want to wear your jacket in the afternoon? GOOD!!! Because in the afternoon, it's going to go from low 40s to upper 80s! BUT WAIT! Than at night, we have a 70% chance of rain and thunderstorms, with tornado warnings!

But back to the topic, I think the production on this album is really good, and I know I will be listening to this in the car and when I'm pwning asses at ping-pong


----------



## mattofvengeance

guambomb832 said:


> You can not be anymore right.
> 
> TEXAS!!! The state with the bi-polar weather! Don't want to wear your jacket in the afternoon? GOOD!!! Because in the afternoon, it's going to go from low 40s to upper 80s! BUT WAIT! Than at night, we have a 70% chance of rain and thunderstorms, with tornado warnings!
> 
> But back to the topic, I think the production on this album is really good, and I know I will be listening to this in the car and when I'm pwning asses at ping-pong



Totally. Not only does it change day to day, but it can be dramatically different in a matter of hours. I love Texas because for the most part, it doesn't get too cold. I may find myself in Cali before long, though


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> Me too. I want to lead a crusade upon their headquarters, ransack and pillage their stronghold, rape their women, assassinate their employees and let their blood flow through their ruined streets. I'm still a reasonable man, though, and will not turn down store credit. This will most certainly be the last time I postorder an album through them. For what this cost me, I couldve bought it the day it came out and purchased a hoodie when they come through later this month. Granted, it's in fucking Wichita Falls (can't believe it's not in D/FW), and with Texas weather the way it is, it could be snowing it's ass off or 85 and sunny. No one knows.



Let's pull a "Number Six" on 'em!


----------



## RaceCar

Anthony said:


> Where?



I'd say especially in To Carry You Away for the breakdown in the middle (the one with the Smells Like Teen Spirit drum fill leading into it), plus the heavy low Eb riff right after, sounds VERY thick, to my ears.


----------



## Prydogga

I've still only listened to White thingy (name escapes me, even though I bought the song and have listened to it alot.) and the production on it seems relatively similar to the Rareform re-release, seeing these mixed reviews, I think I'll just stick with what I got.


----------



## Joose

Anthony said:


> Where?



Everywhere. Rareform sounded like absolute dog shit. The re-release sounded a lot better, but still nowhere near as good as In Dreams.

I know I'm listening to it on a very nice set of speakers in my car, but it sounds bigger, and better no matter what it's played through. Especially the bass and kick drum, both are so nasty.


----------



## MikeH

I disagree with everything you just said _besides_ the statement about 'In Dreams' sounding better than the re-release. The original Rareform was leaps and bounds over the re-release. Everything about the re-release sounded sloppy and unmastered. Rareform was tight and very hard-hitting.


----------



## Randy

After spending the last two weeks mixing, I'm convinced 50% of the opinions on the mix have to do with the individual and 50% has to do with what you've been listening to the album on.


----------



## vhmetalx

FINALLY GOT MY PREORDER! Am excite. I love this album.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I feel like Sid in Toy Story. IT CAME. IT FINALLY CAME. It now occurs to me with the disc in my hand that my burn had a couple songs flipped. I've been thinking Promises Kept was Sleeper and vice versa. This hoodie completely rules, and there are no tears or issues with my poster/disc.


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> I feel like Sid in Toy Story. IT CAME. IT FINALLY CAME. It now occurs to me with the disc in my hand that my burn had a couple songs flipped. I've been thinking Promises Kept was Sleeper and vice versa. This hoodie completely rules, and there are no tears or issues with my poster/disc.





vhmetalx said:


> FINALLY GOT MY PREORDER! Am excite. I love this album.



I hate you guys...... seriously.


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> I feel like Sid in Toy Story. IT CAME. IT FINALLY CAME. It now occurs to me with the disc in my hand that my burn had a couple songs flipped. I've been thinking Promises Kept was Sleeper and vice versa. This hoodie completely rules, and there are no tears or issues with my poster/disc.



Pics or you're delusional.


----------



## matty2fatty

Once I realized it's not another Rareform I noticed it's actually a really good album. Several of the songs get stuck in my head when I'm done listening to it, which is something I can rarely say about metal albums these days.


----------



## gunshow86de

Merchconnect just keeps getting more awesome. Not only do I STILL not have my pre-order or any shipping notification, but I get an email this morning saying that the Faceless t-shirt I ordered is out of stock and is on backorder. What company these days doesn't have real time inventory updates on their website? It's 2010 people, get out of the 2008's. 

EDIT: Wow, just found out they are holding my entire order because 1 shirt was out of stock. I'm assuming they don't want to pay out-of-pocket for shipping. What a terrible business. Their website said the shirt was in stock and in my size, so the burden is on them (ie, they are responsible for shipping when it's in stock). Best of all, none of this was communicated to me until I pried the information out of them. In fact, they told me last Friday that my order had already shipped. They are about to get an ass ripping email! 

EDIT 2: Decided to be professional but stern in my email. 

EDIT 3: My choices; (1) Cancel order for refund (2) Choose replacement shirt (3) Hold entire order until in stock

Really, how hard is it to just send something once it's in stock? It's the only other shirt they have that I want and my address is on file, is it really that terrible for a company to spend $5-$10 on shipping to cover their own mistake?

In conclusion, canceled the Faceless shirt order. And my ATB pre-order finally shipped this afternoon. Glad my preorder ensures that I receive the album 2 weeks after its release. 

/rant


----------



## Joose

I just bought mine at FYE when it came out. The booklet turns into a mini poster and it came with a pretty cool, holographic-like sticker.

I love this album!!


----------



## RaceCar

After listening to this album 90+ times, I will say it still rocks. However, I wish they turned up the bass a little bit more. I understand that the guitars pretty much ARE the bass in songs like YTWCAFWSUY and Encased in Ice, but the bass just seems a little bit dry and quiet. Depends on how you listen to it and what your settings are, but in general I wish they would have made the bass sounds a little more powerful. And To Carry You Away is still my favorite


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Pics or you're delusional.



Shitty cellphone pic tiemz..


----------



## Randy

The graphic probably could've been bigger but I don't give a shit... WANT.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> The graphic probably could've been bigger but I don't give a shit... WANT.



Yeah, it could've. The best part of it is the back. It says "Torn between the Roots of Earth and the sky", which is part of probably my favorite song on the album.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

"Look at me, I actually received my pre-order."

Bunch of jerks.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> "Look at me, I actually received my pre-order."
> 
> Bunch of jerks.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hey guys, got my pre-order today. 




So pumped to have it in my hands 2 weeks after the release!!!!! 




Money well spent I say!!!




What a caring, quality organization Merchconnect is. 




Seriously though, what a bunch of fucking schmucks. Are you really going to ship 2 t-shirts, a poster and a CD in a letter sized envelope????? 


Worst part, I downloaded the iTunes the weekend before last, so I don't even have some awesome new music to make me feel better (I do really like the album btw). 

[rant]

They pulled this bullshit with the Periphery preorder too. The worst part is, when you email their customer service, you realize just how little of a shit they could actually give. I'm never using Merchconnect again; terrible, classless organization.

[/rant]


----------



## Randy

Somebody needs to put that package on a diet.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Somebody needs to put that package on a diet.



I know it's a little early, but I had to air some grievances. I'd also like to perform a few feats of strength on the Merchconnect staff.


----------



## ThePinealGland

district lines sucks. apparently so does merchconnect from what I've heard. I'd avoid both at all costs.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, I was pretty shocked they shipped a hoodie, poster and a CD in a letter sized envelope. I'm with you, bro. I'll be seeking other merch companies or buying the bands' stuff when they come through.


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


> buying the bands' stuff when they come through.



That's the best way to support a band.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Rick said:


> That's the best way to support a band.



Oh, I always buy bands' stuff when they come through if I have the money on me. I'm fairly certain when After the Burial came through with All Shall Perish, my sister and I kept both bands fed for a couple days.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

I didn't care for In Dreams. When I first heard Rareform I instantly ordered a copy. With this one I gave it two listens through and then deleted it.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm not sure what to make of _In Dreams. _It's definitely not a retread of their previous album, but it's not entirely After The Burial. I'm taking a break from the album until I decide what I want.


----------



## Meatbucket

Nothing will ever live up to Rareform, but looking at it from that perspective in mind, I REALLY enjoy it. Sure, it's a completely different turn from what they have on their previous releases but it's still a very pleasant listen.


----------



## mattofvengeance

According to their FB, they have a BIG announcement to make tomorrow. I'm curious as to what this might be, though I suspect it could involve a headlining tour of some sort.


----------



## Randy

Ahemremassterahem


----------



## Randy

Ahemremasterahem


----------



## Rick

Apparently, Randy really wants a remaster. 

It is, in fact, a tour announcement but Justin won't spill details to me.


----------



## Meatbucket

Rick said:


> Apparently, Randy really wants a remaster.
> 
> It is, in fact, a tour announcement but Justin won't spill details to me.


Maybe it's going to be a monumental announcement. Wait, ATB will be the first band to tour the surface of the moon. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## Randy

Rick said:


> Apparently, Randy really wants a remaster.
> 
> It is, in fact, a tour announcement but Justin won't spill details to me.



I kid, I kid. I actually really like the mix, though, it's VERY sensitive to where you play it. In the car and over a decent stereo work pretty well, so far. A few of the frequencies kinda clash on my headphones or laptop speakers, though.

If they're headlining a tour, if it's anywhere in NY, I will totally be there. Maybe we'll do a mini-SSO get together depending on where it is.


----------



## thefool

Randy said:


> I kid, I kid. I actually really like the mix, though, it's VERY sensitive to where you play it. In the car and over a decent stereo work pretty well, so far. A few of the frequencies kinda clash on my headphones or laptop speakers, though.
> 
> If they're headlining a tour, if it's anywhere in NY, I will totally be there. Maybe we'll do a mini-SSO get together depending on where it is.



totally. when i listened to this on my 4 year old macbook pro (which has some horrible speakers) i was like what the heck. Then i put it into my car(which has some bose speakers) and it has been in my cd player since i put it in. its really a great album. A lot of people aren't taking into account that they played the same songs on the road for countless tours all around the world. They have changed as people and as a band over the years. I wasn't a big fan of rareform the first time i listened but once i got hooked i couldnt stop listening. Exact same thing with In Dreams, at first I was iffy but when I gave it another chance, its probably my favorite cd out right now


----------



## splinter8451

Randy said:


> I kid, I kid. I actually really like the mix, though, it's VERY sensitive to where you play it. In the car and over a decent stereo work pretty well, so far. A few of the frequencies kinda clash on my headphones or laptop speakers, though.



Totally agree. On my laptop/in headphones it sounds pretty poor. But in a car it sounds awesome and heavy as shit.


----------



## MikeH

Saw these guys last night. Fucking amazing. They played flawlessly and were having a ton of fun. I also got to do a section of vocals for "Bread Crumbs and White Stones".  I was talking with Lee, their bassist, and he said they've already been toying around with new material. He also mentioned that the next record will be super crushing and that this was just a bit of an experiment to see how they liked taking a different approach. So expect another crushing album from them eventually.


----------



## Treeunit212

Randy said:


> I kid, I kid. I actually really like the mix, though, it's VERY sensitive to where you play it. In the car and over a decent stereo work pretty well, so far. A few of the frequencies kinda clash on my headphones or laptop speakers, though.



I have subs in my truck, and the kick sounds extremely sloppy. Every other hit goes from a soft bump to a roundhouse kick to the chest. I tried everything I could to fix it, but to no prevail. 

That being said, the guitar tone is incredible. Serious props to ATB for combing (in my opinion) a very 80's Van Halen style tone with tech metal.


----------



## NaYoN

Treeunit212 said:


> I have subs in my truck, and the kick sounds extremely sloppy. Every other hit goes from a soft bump to a roundhouse kick to the chest. I tried everything I could to fix it, but to no prevail.
> 
> That being said, the guitar tone is incredible. Serious props to ATB for combing (in my opinion) a very 80's Van Halen style tone with tech metal.



There's nothing tech about the album though? A few djeneric breakdowns and (admittedly sweet) leads don't make tech.

No weird time signatures, all songs have a verse/chorus/verse/chorus/interlude/chorus structure instead of something else, and there aren't really any complex mindblowing riffs. I think at least two of those above things is required to be called tech, imo.

If you're looking for some metal with both tech and 80s/hair metal influences then maybe you should check out the latest Arsis album, Starve for the Devil.


----------



## mattofvengeance

So it's a tour with As I Lay Crying and Winds of Plague. It's also not coming anywhere near Texas 

As I Lay Dying tour with Winds Of Plague |


----------



## Treeunit212

NaYoN said:


> There's nothing tech about the album though? A few djeneric breakdowns and (admittedly sweet) leads don't make tech.
> 
> No weird time signatures, all songs have a verse/chorus/verse/chorus/interlude/chorus structure instead of something else, and there aren't really any complex mindblowing riffs. I think at least two of those above things is required to be called tech, imo.
> 
> If you're looking for some metal with both tech and 80s/hair metal influences then maybe you should check out the latest Arsis album, Starve for the Devil.



Agreed, it's nothing like the old album (which sort of opened my eyes to the genre, even if they weren't exactly "tech"). I guess I'm too used to my old notions of whatever metal stereotype they were geared to. A lot has changed.

That kick still sounds like dick dog though...


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


> So it's a tour with As I Lay Crying and Winds of Plague. It's also not coming anywhere near Texas
> 
> As I Lay Dying tour with Winds Of Plague |



Yep. If Justin wasn't lying to me, their next tour will be nice.


----------



## DLG

NaYoN said:


> There's nothing tech about the album though? A few djeneric breakdowns and (admittedly sweet) leads don't make tech.
> 
> No weird time signatures, all songs have a verse/chorus/verse/chorus/interlude/chorus structure instead of something else, and there aren't really any complex mindblowing riffs. I think at least two of those above things is required to be called tech, imo.
> 
> If you're looking for some metal with both tech and 80s/hair metal influences then maybe you should check out the latest Arsis album, Starve for the Devil.




I've been saying this to the youngins for a while now. Writing 50 djent riffs and pasting to them together is not technical, it's just chaotic. 

technical metal, in its original and most pure form, means that there are not only a bunch of odd time signatures, changes in the meter, fast, complex playing, but also complex harmonies and melodic structures as well. 

Spiral Architect, Spastic Ink = technical
After the Burial = no

even, stuff like Necrophagist, to me its more just really fast. You slow down these riffs and they are not too impressive, imo. Sure it sounds great, and I props to them for playing all that at such high speeds, but compare it to something that is truly other worldly like Theory in Practice - The Armageddon Theories or Martyr - Feeding the Abscess and it's not even close.


----------



## Islandjam2990

If any mods see this post...

Can we change the name of the thread to "The Official ATB Thread" or something? I didn't think it was gonna get this far 

Theanks.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, might as well merge them since there's so much Rareform and tour talk in here anyway.


----------



## Rick

Sweet.


----------



## ThePinealGland

Treeunit212 said:


> I have subs in my truck, and the kick sounds extremely sloppy. Every other hit goes from a soft bump to a roundhouse kick to the chest. I tried everything I could to fix it, but to no prevail.
> 
> That being said, the guitar tone is incredible. Serious props to ATB for combing (in my opinion) a very 80's Van Halen style tone with tech metal.



Sounds more like your subs aren't keeping up with the double kicks. What size are they? 8" and 10" subs work much better with metal than 12", 15", 18", etc. And are they in sealed boxes or ported? Again, you want sealed for tight, quick bass response...

Seriously though, guys.... what's with all the discussion about the mix being sensitive to different sound systems? Of course it sounds different on different types of systems. EVERYTHING sounds different on different types of systems. That's nothing new. Laptop speakers suck. That's nothing new either. The point of mixing on monitors with relatively flat frequencies is to have the mix translate well to as many different kinds of systems as possible... but listening to a good mix on terrible speakers like a laptop, cheap tiny pc speakers, factory speakers in an old car, etc. isn't going to magically make the system sound any better...


----------



## Randy

ThePinealGland said:


> Sounds more like your subs aren't keeping up with the double kicks. What size are they? 8" and 10" subs work much better with metal than 12", 15", 18", etc. And are they in sealed boxes or ported? Again, you want sealed for tight, quick bass response...
> 
> Seriously though, guys.... what's with all the discussion about the mix being sensitive to different sound systems? Of course it sounds different on different types of systems. EVERYTHING sounds different on different types of systems. That's nothing new. Laptop speakers suck. That's nothing new either. The point of mixing on monitors with relatively flat frequencies is to have the mix translate well to as many different kinds of systems as possible... but listening to a good mix on terrible speakers like a laptop, cheap tiny pc speakers, factory speakers in an old car, etc. isn't going to magically make the system sound any better...



Yeah but some mixes sound VERY different from system-to-system. There's some things that are so reliant on frequencies that certain speakers totally ignore and you miss some stuff entirely. Likewise, some mixes sound a lot "narrower" depending on what you're listening to it on. For example, I listen to "Deliver Us" by Darkest Hour daily; usually on more than one sound system. The range sounds almost exactly the same between my cheap headphones at work and my stereo at home; the only difference being the 'kicks' triggering the subwoofer. "In Dreams", on the other hand, sounds like a jumbled 'ear fatigue' mess on my headphones at work (kinda glassy) but on the stereo at home, the speakers respond to what's going on much better and the subwoofer plays a bigger role. The best way I can describe it is when you're pushing too much db through something and it sounds like a giant mid-high spike and brittle. The album sounds nothing like that on a good system and likewise, few of my other CDs sound like that in my headphones.


----------



## Meatbucket

The only thing that I've never really liked about ATB is that on -every- CD the bass volume is so damn low. They did -a little- better with it on In Dreams but it's still doesn't have a good "UMPH" to it.


----------



## -One-

Meatbucket said:


> The only thing that I've never really liked about ATB is that on -every- CD the bass volume is so damn low. They did -a little- better with it on In Dreams but it's still doesn't have a good "UMPH" to it.


The bass was at its loudest point on the original version of _Rareform_, actually, and it pretty much DOMINATED the low end, and crushed the fuck out of your skull if you had a good sound system.


----------



## Meatbucket

-One- said:


> The bass was at its loudest point on the original version of _Rareform_, actually, and it pretty much DOMINATED the low end, and crushed the fuck out of your skull if you had a good sound system.


Really? And I thought I had a pretty decent sound setup too maybe once I buy a new and improved sub...or maybe some Bose speakers it might be better.


----------



## Treeunit212

ThePinealGland said:


> Sounds more like your subs aren't keeping up with the double kicks. What size are they? 8" and 10" subs work much better with metal than 12", 15", 18", etc. And are they in sealed boxes or ported? Again, you want sealed for tight, quick bass response...



Two 12" Alpine Type R's in a ported box. I do believe your diagnosis is spot on.

It still seems very strange.. Everything else "metal" that I've played through them was always consistent and sounded great.


----------



## RaceCar

YESS!!! theyre touring and coming to Michigan FINALLY!!!!!!!! I cannot WAIT.

After about 300+ spins of this album, I've decided a few things (again):

'In Dreams' is GOOD! It rocks, it is very melodic, and very simplified, yet still VERY heavy. It is very verse-chorus-verse style, but I for one do not care. Anthony's vocals are sick for the most part. The guitar tone is INCREDIBLE, yes. Like someone said, it's like importing a sort of Van Halen tone into deathcore. (I won't stay tech metal, dont worry! ) Also, The lowww bridge riff in Promises Kept right after the first chorus = best riff on the album. Technical and groovin'.

I don't want to compare albums. We all know Rareform was beast. I just enjoy it for what its worth. And it is very pleasing to my ears. 

My only gripe:
-Bass too damn quiet.
-Bass drum production bothers me at times.


That is all.


----------



## Treeunit212

> Everything I breathe is broken letters and bad timing
> And they are becoming of me
> I am the sleeping dream inside the dream
> I hope I never wake up



Inception, anyone?


----------



## Lon

DLG said:


> I've been saying this to the youngins for a while now. Writing 50 djent riffs and pasting to them together is not technical, it's just chaotic.
> 
> technical metal, in its original and most pure form, means that there are not only a bunch of odd time signatures, changes in the meter, fast, complex playing, but also complex harmonies and melodic structures as well.
> 
> Spiral Architect, Spastic Ink = technical
> After the Burial = no
> 
> even, stuff like Necrophagist, to me its more just really fast. You slow down these riffs and they are not too impressive, imo. Sure it sounds great, and I props to them for playing all that at such high speeds, but compare it to something that is truly other worldly like Theory in Practice - The Armageddon Theories or Martyr - Feeding the Abscess and it's not even close.


dude spiral architect slays! like protest the hero gone fusion


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ATB in my hometown.

After seeing this my Axe Fx Ultra GAS got real serious...


----------



## Rick

Not bad, huh?


----------



## MikeH

Anyone seen these yet? Rick, I know you have.


----------



## The Reverend

Ibz_rg said:


> Anyone seen these yet? Rick, I know you have.


 
I NEED THAT!


----------



## Rick

I haz one.


----------



## MikeH

Az duz I.


----------



## Rick

^


----------



## Meatbucket

Those are fucking br00tal. Do want.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rick said:


> I haz one.



You betta hide yo' picks............. otherwise, I rape you.


----------



## MikeH

Mine stays next to my bed along with my 'Crush' hat.


----------



## Meatbucket

gunshow86de said:


> You betta hide yo' picks............. otherwise, I rape you.


Hide yo picks, hide yo wife.


----------



## Rick

gunshow86de said:


> You betta hide yo' picks............. otherwise, I rape you.



You are only three hours away...shit.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Rick said:


> You are only three hours away...shit.



As am I. Be careful, or you could have a dual Matt rape scenario on your hands.


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


> As am I. Be careful, or you could have a dual Matt rape scenario on your hands.



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.........


----------



## The Reverend

I'd just like to put it out there that I live in Texas too, if you didn't notice 

I've also seen AtB the last 8 times they stopped here, as well. You could say I'm a little obsessed...

EDIT: Didn't realize how creepy that sounds. I'm not a rapist! Robbery, however


----------



## Rick

Nice, another psycho fan like me and in the same state.


----------



## thrashcomics

so i just picked up in dreams. holy fuck. its so amazing to hear a band that actually plays all 8 strings.


----------



## The Reverend

thrashcomics said:


> so i just picked up in dreams. holy fuck. its so amazing to hear a band that actually plays all 8 strings.


 
IMO they played them better in Rareform. That's just me, though. _In Dreams_ was still excellent.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Reverend said:


> IMO they played them better in Rareform. That's just me, though. _In Dreams_ was still excellent.



I like In Dreams alot, but I think they'll find it difficult to ever top "Aspirations." I don't think I'll ever get tired of that song.


----------



## Meatbucket

gunshow86de said:


> I like In Dreams alot, but I think they'll find it difficult to ever top "Aspirations." I don't think I'll ever get tired of that song.


Aspirations is my favourite as well. +1
I would say +100 but it don't work like that.


----------



## The Reverend

Is it just me, or did Rareform seem longer? In Dreams feels like a lot shorter of an album. It's only one minute shorter, though


----------



## RaceCar

gunshow86de said:


> I like In Dreams alot, but I think they'll find it difficult to ever top "Aspirations." I don't think I'll ever get tired of that song.




+90 quadrillion

Aspirations makes me feel like everything in life is gonna be okay


----------



## MickD7

Im digging this album, its a good album to throw on in the car and go for a long drive and just listen to. I enjoy all of it. 

Sure its not Rareform but its not meant to be, isnt that what everyone says about a band before they release a new album.. "Oh I hope *insert band name* new album is a step forward from their last album" and when the album is released its a 50/50 thing 
"Oh I thought it was great" or "Man wtf is this" 

Its new music, from a genre of music that we enjoy as a community. Give these guys some credit for touring the same album for so long and then being able to go on and be creative in the studio and not write an album that exactly the same. Alot of bands struggle to do this. 

Cheers for a killer album


----------



## gunshow86de

The Reverend said:


> Is it just me, or did Rareform seem longer? In Dreams feels like a lot shorter of an album. It's only one minute shorter, though



It is a very short album. I can listen to the entire CD on my drive to work.


----------



## MikeH

gunshow86de said:


> I like In Dreams alot, but I think they'll find it difficult to ever top "Aspirations." I don't think I'll ever get tired of that song.



Saw them play it live including the intro. I came.


----------



## Rick

Ibz_rg said:


> Saw them play it live including the intro. I came.



Right in the middle of the pit? Ouch.


----------



## The Reverend

Ibz_rg said:


> Saw them play it live including the intro. I came.


 
Saw them play the day before Valentine's this year, and got Anthony to dedicate the song to my girlfriend. 

Of course the dumb woman didn't appreciate it, but it was still cool.


----------



## RaceCar

Rick said:


> Nice, another psycho fan like me and in the same state.



You can add me to the psycho fan list. I am fuckin diehard for ATB 

Seriously I'm obsessed. It's a bit of a problem.


----------



## Rick

RaceCar said:


> You can add me to the psycho fan list. I am fuckin diehard for ATB
> 
> Seriously I'm obsessed. It's a bit of a problem.



I'm sure when they see me they say, "shit, him again?" 

I'm surprised they allow me to be on their FB friends lists.


----------



## RaceCar

Rick said:


> I'm sure when they see me they say, "shit, him again?"
> 
> I'm surprised they allow me to be on their FB friends lists.





Yeah I'm definitely "that guy" whenever I go to one of their concerts.

You oughtta see the private message I sent to their myspace the other night. They're probably like "Ummmm " I dont even care. I'm a total fanboy and I'll bet they get a kick out of it.


----------



## jats

Just clicking play..


----------



## jats

Well that was pretty damn good!

Although, they loose points for "............ c'mon" in that last song though, I cringe when lines like that are in recordings, if it were live, then fair enough. I just couldn't see myself standing in a studio thinking that screaming "mother fucker c'mon" to a window would have any feasible meaning whatsoever to make the final cut. Far too cheesey for my taste.


----------



## vampiregenocide

jats said:


> Well that was pretty damn good!
> 
> Although, they loose points for "............ c'mon" in that last song though, I cringe when lines like that are in recordings, if it were live, then fair enough. I just couldn't see myself standing in a studio thinking that screaming "mother fucker c'mon" to a window would have any feasible meaning whatsoever to make the final cut. Far too cheesey for my taste.


 
I think it sounds awesome, a proper ballsy groovy metal tune. Its like if Pantera and Meshuggah had a secret lovechild tha eventually escaped and wrote that song. Love it.


----------



## RaceCar

^ encased in Ice is definitley Disturbed mixed with Mudvayne, Staind, Meshuggah and Pantera.


----------



## Joose

I can't get enough of this album. It's been a very long time since I listened to an album this much.

10/10 ATB, thanks for a great album!


----------



## MTech

Ibz_rg said:


> Anyone seen these yet? Rick, I know you have.



Here's a better shot.






Which speaking of if you guys want custom picks made he's got a 10% off sale going on for New Years that's only till Jan 3rd.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> I think it sounds awesome, a proper ballsy groovy metal tune. Its like if Pantera and Meshuggah had a secret lovechild tha eventually escaped and wrote that song. Love it.



Exactly. I just got it a couple of days ago and gave it a listen today, and I must say that song was a highlight on the album. I can't help but feel that the album was too short though. Overall, I still enjoyed it and will listen to it again.

Also, the mix on the album sounded great through my regular comp speakers.


----------



## Philligan

GW posted a My Frailty lesson.

Thar she be.
After the Burial: 'My Frailty' Video Lesson - Guitar World


----------



## vhmetalx

Philligan said:


> GW posted a My Frailty lesson.
> 
> Thar she be.
> After the Burial: 'My Frailty' Video Lesson - Guitar World



Is it sad I knew how to play this before the lesson?
besides the solo


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Love the pineapple metronome. Oh and slide whistles ftw!!!!


----------



## Jango

Favorite songs had to be To Carry You Away and Encased in Ice. The distorted intro riff in To Carry You Away always gets me pumped up.


----------



## NaYoN

vhmetalx said:


> Is it sad I knew how to play this before the lesson?
> besides the solo



The solo isn't that complicated either really (except for the parts he plays really fast, they're not complicated but slightly hard to hear)


But yeah, I get your point. Dun-dun dun-dudun-dun.


----------



## Philligan

vhmetalx said:


> Is it sad I knew how to play this before the lesson?
> besides the solo



No, it's good haha. I learned what I could beforehand, but I don't have a 7 or 8 at the moment, so it's not the same


----------



## Rick

Oh my god, that was so awesome. I love that Justin was wanking away, stops, and he's sweaty.


----------



## VinnyLemieux

great record all around for sure, favorites have to be bread crumbs and white stones and to carry you away


----------



## ZackP3750

I have seen After the Burial probably 5 times now, but I hadn't seen them since In Dreams came out until this past Saturday. I know they got a new vocalist for the reissue of Rareform, but at the show on Saturday they had the singer from the first Rareform release. Did they cycle through a new singer and go back to the old one? They sounded absolutely phenomenal Saturday (which surprised me because the venue they played has a TERRIBLE sound guy for 90% of the shows), but the vocalist sounded better than I had ever heard. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Joose

Uh, I don't think so and I sure as fuck hope not. 

New>Old

By a lot.


----------



## ZackP3750

Well I never saw them with their new vocalist (In Dreams and Rareform re-issue) but the guy I saw was definitely from the first Rareform album. He's worn the same long sleeve red plaid shirt every time I've seen him, thats how I knew it was the first rareform vocalist


----------



## vampiregenocide

Perhaps Anthony was ill so they got the old guy to fill in for a few shows?


----------



## Joose

I would be soooo disappointed if I got to a show and that was the case lol.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i hate anthony's vocals, completely typical hardcore style vocals, bland range.
in dreams was awful, and there was no reason to re-record rareform.

if grant is back, im gonna freak, that would be awesome


----------



## thrsher

^ what he said, i love OG vocalist, hate the re-record and in dreams


----------



## Joose

Well, In Dreams is one of my all-time favorite albums, and I wasn't a huge fan of Rareform until it was re-released.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I liked and listen to both rareforms so I win no matter what happens lol


----------



## Guitarman700

Joose said:


> Well, In Dreams is one of my all-time favorite albums, and I wasn't a huge fan of Rareform until it was re-released.



It was an album of good songs, while still being technical and catchy. Not an easy task.


----------



## TheSilentWater

I'll be honest, I'm not much of a fan of In Dreams. Rareform reissue is absolutely phenomenal, though.


----------



## Treeunit212

I liked the new vocalists sound, but not the new sound of the band as a whole. It seems like once the vocalist was writing with the band their sound changed. Still good, just not as appealing to me as Rareform.

MOTHAFUCKA COMEONN!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Treeunit212 said:


> MOTHAFUCKA COMEONN!



that right there, made me discredit that whole album, as if the music didnt ruin it itself.  shame, they used to be so good


----------



## vampiregenocide

I fucking love the new ATB album and imo Anthony's vocals are infinitely better than they were on the Rareform reissue.


----------



## nostealbucket

I just can't stand the old vocalist on rareform. He sounds like he recorded the entire thing was recorded with a scratchy throat and his hand over his mouth...

Anthony was awesome on rareform. 

As for In Dreams, I hate the high (really high) scream he does at the end of bread crumbs... and he continues to do that after that song... But the rest is ok.


----------



## Joose

Damn, look at the hate for "Encased In Ice". Sucks, that's my 2nd favorite ATB song. So much groove and awesomeness.


----------



## eventhetrees

I saw them the other day and Anthony was singing for them. Doubt they went back to the old vocalist.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Joose said:


> Damn, look at the hate for "Encased In Ice". Sucks, that's my 2nd favorite ATB song. So much groove and awesomeness.



Likewise.


----------



## Joose

^Word.

In Dreams is just amazing to me. They dropped the super fast, super cheesy riffs and just kept the heavy, melodic and not so cheesy fast shit. 

All but a few songs on Rareform require me to listen a good ways in before I can get into them. But after that point I'm hooked lol.


----------



## NaYoN

I feel like In Dreams is ok if you want to ignore the basis that ATB presented on their first two albums. It's not that it's a terrible album, it's just that it's pretty much not the same band at all. The tone is different, the songwriting is very different, the vocal style is very different.

And for me, it's a bad kind of different.


----------



## The Beard

For me, In Dreams was the album that I wanted them to release for an insanely long time. It's placed in my top 5 favorite albums for sure. I absolutely dislike the way the old singer sounded. I'd love if they did the same thing they did with Rareform and re-record Forging A Future Self, although I know that'll never happen 

But getting back to the topic of the thread...
I agree with some of the past posts, maybe the current singer is ill and they brought back the old singer for a few gigs


----------



## Treeunit212

It seems like those two albums (Rareform and In Dreams) were both great, but because they were so drastically different in production and all around sound that they split the ATB fan base in half.


----------



## MTech

They never had a different singer on the tour or that date, I just hit up Justin to ask about this and he said "Wow that guy must have been watching the wrong band!"

On a Side Note, Did Justin have his new pickups in yet??


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

I feel that the new album should have followed their first (un-signed) release and rareform would have been the logical step from there  . I prefer grants vocals seeing that they were more unique (IMO) BUT I prefer anthonys attitude...Really dig the egyption-esque style over the catchy 80's riffing too.

as far as the vocalist, I'm sure they still have ant and you may have been mistaken.


----------



## MikeH

MTech said:


>



Please god tell me those are fucking legit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

All I know is that when I saw their vocalist was very humble and was great at interacting with the crowd.


----------



## Joose

Treeunit212 said:


> It seems like those two albums (Rareform and In Dreams) were both great, but because they were so drastically different in production and all around sound that they split the ATB fan base in half.



I'd say that's pretty accurate. Maybe not half, but the point remains the same.


----------



## ZackP3750

MTech said:


> On a Side Note, Did Justin have his new pickups in yet??



Nope, but that would have looked awesome if he did. One of the guys (longer hair, idk his name) had an Ibby that had a half circle cut out of it on the bottom of the body. I stared at the headstock trying to figure out who made it, and it was def. an Ibanez, so I'm guessing it was just a custom cutout?


----------



## MikeH

Trent. 3:29.


Did it himself, IIRC.


----------



## MTech

Ibz_rg said:


> Please god tell me those are fucking legit.



Justin just got them like last week...



ZackP3750 said:


> Nope, but that would have looked awesome if he did. One of the guys (longer hair, idk his name) had an Ibby that had a half circle cut out of it on the bottom of the body. I stared at the headstock trying to figure out who made it, and it was def. an Ibanez, so I'm guessing it was just a custom cutout?



That's Trent, and he did that himself as it makes it easier to play sitting/angle he likes (Which you can see towards end of the video somebody posted above)... First time I saw it I gave him shit asking if he was a huge Winger fan because it looks much like the old Ibanez Voyager but he'd never seen one before apparently so had to google him a photo.


----------



## Gitte

these seymour duncan 8 string pickups hurt my freaking eyes


----------



## Rick

It'd be funny if Trent got red ones.


----------



## Origin

I don't like the new singer on the Rareform re-release at all, and I LOVED the first two vocalists, but In Dreams he sounded a lot like the old ones/had more variety imo, which was great. So now I like him. Just don't touch me with the re-Rareform. Reissuing an album a year after it's released my aching fuckin ass.


----------



## Joose

^Well, the reissue made a fan out of me and quite a few others who thought the old vocalist was.... not so good, at all lol.


----------



## Rick

I like Anthony's vocal style, wasn't crazy about Nick, and Grant was real good too.


----------



## mellis

Original Rareform release was definitley my favorite style, the harsh style went so well and sounded brutal!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

In Dreams sounds great


----------



## synapzee

Re-issue >>>>>>>>> Original release

It just sounds infinitely more polished with Anthony.


----------



## stevemcqueen

I personally liked the old vocalist more. He had more unique vocals by far. The new fellow is good but he doesn't stand out at all, he is just normal old hardcore vocals. The reissue of rareform had waaay better recording though.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Just picked up In Dreams (new to the band) and I was blown away...pure awesomeness! def wanna see them live ASAP!


----------



## nikolazjalic

Went to Crush 'Em All yesterday and the show was amazing! And it turns out that ATB had new customs made for them. I looked around and haven't seen this posted yetand I thought you guys would be interested. Justin's has another neon green RG2228 with a maple fretboard and a Lacoste alligator inlay while Trent has a new neon orange RG2228. Everything else was stock I believe except for the Blackouts in Justin's guitar. I got some pictures with my phone but I'm not sure how to upload them. If anybody could tell me that would be great!

EDIT: Pictures here! http://imgur.com/a/0xHlr


----------



## orakle

nice I wanna see those !


----------



## Vletrmx

Use a site like imgur: the simple image sharer or just attach them by clicking the image icon in the reply window.


----------



## MikeH

Interested in Justin's big time. Green and maple....NOM.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No pics no care


----------



## nikolazjalic

Alright I got the pictures up! Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## MikeH

....Did you take those pictures with a potato, by chance?

Regardless, those look fucking ace.


----------



## nikolazjalic

haha sorry man, only had my phone on me and these were the best pictures I could get.


----------



## budda

I missed their London date because I had to work. They're playing Toronto tonight, it's my birthday party so I won't be there.

*sigh* til next time ATB/VoM/MisSigs!


----------



## Uncreative123

A Lacoste inlay? Uhhhhhhh.......


----------



## DLG

Uncreative123 said:


> A Lacoste inlay? Uhhhhhhh.......



brotastic


----------



## Murdstone

MikeH said:


> ....Did you take those pictures with a potato, by chance?
> 
> Regardless, those look fucking ace.



Russet, to be precise.


----------



## MobiusR

i saw those at the all stars tour 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MikeH

Uncreative123 said:


> A Lacoste inlay? Uhhhhhhh.......



That's literally the only thing I've ever seen Justin wear, besides a Jagermeister shirt or his Twins windbreaker.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Uncreative123 said:


> A Lacoste inlay? Uhhhhhhh.......



That's metal, brah (right?, wrong.).

Guitar's sweet, inlay questionable haha. Oh well, as long as they keep doing what they're doing, I won't question their clothing taste. I'm wearing sweatpants right now.


----------



## Uncreative123

MikeH said:


> That's literally the only thing I've ever seen Justin wear, besides a Jagermeister shirt or his Twins windbreaker.




I wear Lacoste shirts too. And I think the only shoes I wear are Puma's...but that's the last thing I would ever get as an inlay. It'd be no different if it were a giant "A&F" but I think people would've been a little more vocal about that...


----------



## JPMike

I love their 8 strings in general!!!

But basically, F M L...


----------



## stevemcqueen

Murdstone said:


> Russet, to be precise.



He should have used a Destiny Potato


----------



## arcadia fades

that inlay is a joke, same with that emmure guy with the NY inlay on his RGD lacs.
still have love for ATB though.


----------



## Murdstone

arcadia fades said:


> that inlay is a joke, same with that emmure guy with the NY inlay on his RGD lacs.
> still have love for ATB though.



What possesses people to spend a fair amount of money for something that's supposed to be a joke is beyond me.


----------



## MikeH

He wanted the fucking Lacoste inlay. He got it. It's not your guitar. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Murdstone said:


> What possesses people to spend a fair amount of money for something that's supposed to be a joke is beyond me.



People with a sense of humour.


----------



## MTech

Murdstone said:


> What possesses people to spend a fair amount of money for something that's supposed to be a joke is beyond me.



Who is spending money it's obviously an endorsement guitar. 

Anyway I'll be out with the guys in a couple days so I'll grab detailed pics of the guitars. If you want shots of anything else or details on something they're using/doing then let me know.


----------



## Metalus

MTech said:


> Who is spending money it's obviously an endorsement guitar.
> 
> Anyway I'll be out with the guys in a couple days so I'll grab detailed pics of the guitars. If you want shots of anything else or details on something they're using/doing then let me know.



YES PLEASE 

RG2228 + Maple board = PURE SEX


----------



## MTech

Justin & Lee both got customs, Trents didn't come yet and he's being really secretive about his.

Anyway I'll have photos of both later, Lee's is a BTB but it's a combo of the new and old body styles with bevels on the sides/horns. The finish is see thru black satin on a flamed top so you can see wood grain up close.

Justin is hyping the maple board up to Ibanez as apparently it's the 1st solid body 8 string they've done with maple (next closest was the semi hollow for Tosin) and he said the tone and feel is so much better. I played on it quite extensively and it really flys.. Also along with the LaBella 9-76's he's now using a string cleaner that apparently works so well he's already 8 shows in on the same set of strings and says they still sound like new.


----------



## jr1092

Saw ATB last night on the Crush em All tour. This is the 3rd of 4th time I saw them live and I can honestly say they never sounded as tight and uniform as they did last night. They were spot on with every track. They ended with my favorite - Aspirations.
Defn liked the Lacoste fret marker


----------



## nikolazjalic

@MTech - I thought Trent's custom was the Orange RG2228? Or is he getting another one made?


----------



## drmosh

MTech said:


> Who is spending money it's obviously an endorsement guitar.



Endorsement doesn't automatically mean everything is free


----------



## MTech

jr1092 said:


> Saw ATB last night on the Crush em All tour. This is the 3rd of 4th time I saw them live and I can honestly say they never sounded as tight and uniform as they did last night. They were spot on with every track. They ended with my favorite - Aspirations.
> Defn liked the Lacoste fret marker



Not sure what you were watching cause they had tons of issues at that show including Justins Voodoo labs pedal board taking a shit the entire night so he couldn't change a channel at all.... Sound for the club was pretty good though surprisingly. 




nikolazjalic said:


> @MTech - I thought Trent's custom was the Orange RG2228? Or is he getting another one made?



The original Green and Orange ones aren't custom it's just a normal one with a different paint job.




drmosh said:


> Endorsement doesn't automatically mean everything is free


No, but it's a custom and everybody pretty much knows when you're offered one seeing as they're for artists only, you're not paying for it. I'm sure if you reached your agreed on amount you get per your deal you could buy one at a discount rate but it's not like these guys are walking around with a pile of guitars like Stef or Dino for instance.


----------



## wannabguitarist

MTech said:


> Custom = Only For Artists = Free



I'm pretty sure that's not always the case...


----------



## teamSKDM

I saw them in aughust, and they still had the new vocalist. So it had to be temporary.


----------



## MTech

I can't think of anyone I've heard pay for a LACS unless they bought it used from the artist lol


----------



## MikeH

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not always the case...



Not necessarily always, but I know some folks who have LACS guitars that were free to them.


----------



## JonL

So what exactly is their re-amping procedure? They send the Axe-FX through the Apogee One? How would you recreate their recording setup?


----------



## Keith120286

So pretty much, if you're not an endorsed Ibanez artist, there is no way of getting a LACS guitar?

I love Trent's 8 string and I'm thinking of biting the bullet and grabbing up an RG2228 early 2012. How would I go about getting that same finish? Is that Road Flare Red?

Also, is that set of La Bella 9-76's available to the general public or is that a custom set that caters to ATB's specific needs?


----------



## MTech

Keith120286 said:


> So pretty much, if you're not an endorsed Ibanez artist, there is no way of getting a LACS guitar?
> 
> I love Trent's 8 string and I'm thinking of biting the bullet and grabbing up an RG2228 early 2012. How would I go about getting that same finish? Is that Road Flare Red?
> 
> Also, is that set of La Bella 9-76's available to the general public or is that a custom set that caters to ATB's specific needs?



Yes.
you'd have to buy one and have somebody re-paint it.
I'm trying to get them to put it out as a pre-packaged set but you can still just call BigCityStrings and order that set custom.


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> Yes.
> you'd have to buy one and have somebody re-paint it.
> I'm trying to get them to put it out as a pre-packaged set but you can still just call BigCityStrings and order that set custom.


 
So the color is Road Flare Red?

Also, on the link you provided, I didn't see any set that contained the 76 string...


----------



## MTech

Keith120286 said:


> So the color is Road Flare Red?
> 
> Also, on the link you provided, I didn't see any set that contained the 76 string...



I don't know the name of the color, but I'd assume it's one've the neons from House of Kolors or the other major paint companies... I know at one point I saw the black light reactive neons on a big paint companies page that Rico Jr. uses but the only name coming to mind right now is HoK.

Edit: Found it - http://www.tcpglobal.com/createx/fluorescent-colors.aspx



MTech said:


> you can still just call BigCityStrings and order that set custom.


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> I don't know the name of the color, but I'd assume it's one've the neons from House of Kolors or the other major paint companies... I know at one point I saw the black light reactive neons on a big paint companies page that Rico Jr. uses but the only name coming to mind right now is HoK.
> 
> Edit: Found it - Createx Airbrush Colors - Fluorescent Colors


 
Do Trent or Justin reply to anyone on Facebook? I might try and ask them what paint and specific color was used. That finish is absolutely phenomenal. I also noticed that their fingerboards were ebony where as the production RG2228's are rosewood. However, I thought both of their guitars were production models but then I noticed the fretboard.


----------



## MTech

They are production just different colors, you can have dark and/or dyed rosewood it just looks dark/black in some pics but they're both stock..(the natural one he just took the finish off and cut out the section on the bottom) the only custom is the 2 shown above, and it's the color everybody has stated. 
Justin said the maple sounds worlds better and is trying to push them to release maple fretboard 8's.


----------



## The Reverend

MTech said:


> They are production just different colors, you can have dark and/or dyed rosewood it just looks dark/black in some pics but they're both stock..(the natural one he just took the finish off and cut out the section on the bottom) the only custom is the 2 shown above, and it's the color everybody has stated.
> Justin said the maple sounds worlds better and is trying to push them to release maple fretboard 8's.



That's an RG2228?! I've never really been a fan of them as they seem to utilitarian for me, but that's very appealing to me. I like the cutout, for some reason. It's nothing fancy, but it definitely adds something to the overall design.


----------



## Cadavuh

In Dreams has grown on me a lot lately. Especially after seeing them live.


----------



## GATA4

Cadavuh said:


> In Dreams has grown on me a lot lately. Especially after seeing them live.



+1. I saw them live just last week and they absolutely BLEW MY MIND. I have never, ever, been to a concert that lively before...every song they played was just constant jumping, headbanging, and groove. It was amazing....they're so good at their craft.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

Did anyone else think they were way too loud on the Crush em all tour? or was it just my venue? or am i getting old? or are my ears already destroyed to begin with?


----------



## codync

DANiMALxMD said:


> Did anyone else think they were way too loud on the Crush em all tour? or was it just my venue? or am i getting old? or are my ears already destroyed to begin with?



I was pretty close to them when I saw them on the Norma Jean tour, but I didn't think they sounded that good overall / were pretty loud.


----------



## Jango

Anyone go to the Key Club show tonight? I was the dude who got up on stage during the Aspirations intro, with the Periphery shirt.

Also, didn't see the Lacoste guitar tonight, Trent was playing a Galaxy Black RG2228 with fluorescent green pups, and the other guitar player was using his fluorescent orange guitar.


----------



## DWJK

Jango said:


> Anyone go to the Key Club show tonight? I was the dude who got up on stage during the Aspirations intro, with the Periphery shirt.
> 
> Also, didn't see the Lacoste guitar tonight, Trent was playing a Galaxy Black RG2228 with fluorescent green pups, and the other guitar player was using his fluorescent orange guitar.



that fall looked painful. hope you're O.K man.

sick show though. Their live mix was arguably better than VoMs


----------



## Jango

DWJK said:


> that fall looked painful. hope you're O.K man.
> 
> sick show though. Their live mix was arguably better than VoMs



I'm totally fine, though the bouncer could've at least shoved me towards some PEOPLE, instead of bare floor...

It was an amazing show, first time seeing AtB and was NOT disappointed. I was pretty much in and out during VoM's set (not a huge fan, plus i was really tired after AtB) but what I heard they were pretty decent. Bass definite could've been louder.


----------



## MGasparotto

I can't seem to find any ATB tabs where there actually using 8 strings I can only seem to find 7 string tabs. If you know any where they use 8 strings point me in the direction of them  Any tab format will do and preferably songs from the new album . Thanks~


----------



## MikeH

Trent got a fucking 6.


----------



## orakle

ATB is def one of the tightest band live !!!!!

All stars tour was so great


----------



## ThePinealGland

Why the 6 string? I know Trent is into shred and has an rg7620... but not sure why he would want that 6 string...


----------



## paleonluna

MGasparotto said:


> I can't seem to find any ATB tabs where there actually using 8 strings I can only seem to find 7 string tabs. If you know any where they use 8 strings point me in the direction of them  Any tab format will do and preferably songs from the new album . Thanks~




Dude if you go on ultimate guitar, they have 8 string tabs, its just because guitar pro can only do up to seven strings that they tab them out on seven string guitars, they usually have two tracks per guitar and just put parts on the higher strings on the second track broooo


----------



## MTech

Gotta love the Coors Mountain Inlays


----------



## MGasparotto

paleonluna said:


> Dude if you go on ultimate guitar, they have 8 string tabs, its just because guitar pro can only do up to seven strings that they tab them out on seven string guitars, they usually have two tracks per guitar and just put parts on the higher strings on the second track broooo



Yeah I've seen like 2 that have the F in them all the others are just straight up 7 
string only not including the 8 at all


----------



## eventhetrees

I didn't know Trent knew what a 6 string is.


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> Yes.
> you'd have to buy one and have somebody re-paint it.
> I'm trying to get them to put it out as a pre-packaged set but you can still just call BigCityStrings and order that set custom.


 
Do you know the gauge of each string in that 9-76 set? I'm mostly curious in the Bb and Eb strings.

Also, that Createx paint you directed me to. I think that the 5408 is the closest to Trent's 8. Would you confirm?
Createx Colors | Fluorescent Colors


----------



## MTech

Keith120286 said:


> Do you know the gauge of each string in that 9-76 set? I'm mostly curious in the Bb and Eb strings.


56-46
it was a 9-54 w/ a 74 then it got jumped to a 76 and now he's bumping up the 44-54 to the 46-56.


----------



## jordanky

That's odd. Looks like a production model. Nothing custom about it. Maybe someone else will be able to chime in?


----------



## eventhetrees

Was he filling in for Misery Signals for whatever reason??? That's Misery Signals set up in the background :S


----------



## MikeH

On tour with them at the moment. Crush 'Em All II Tour.


----------



## Levi79

These guys are pretty much my favorite band right now. Will be seeing them live at about this time tomorrow night. Stoked beyond belief.


----------



## -One-

Definitely got my first tattoo last night, and thought this was an appropriate place to put it:






Also, got VIP tickets for Crush Em All in Iowa City on Thursday, if anyone wants to chat with me!


----------



## sakeido

just saw these guys in Calgary last night. I thought they'd just be a nice bonus after seeing Veil of Maya.. but for some reason Misery Signals headlined and Veil got bumped to being an opener, so they only got to play 5 or 6 songs. They still slayed but then ATB went up to play and holy fucking shit they were so awesome

sounded awesome with the Axe FXs, they played super tight, both guitarists melted my face off with their shredding. very sweet


----------



## xCaptainx

sakeido said:


> but for some reason Misery Signals headlined



 Misery Signals are AMAZING and have been around for ages. There's a pretty good reason they would have headlined! Check out their latest cd controllers, it's perfect.


----------



## sakeido

I know who Misery Signals is, bought Malice and Magnum Heart when it was new. Not the biggest fan of that album. Controller was really, really good but its three years old and they don't have any new songs. I was psyched cuz I thought VoM was co-headlining with ATB... I've listened to [id] start to finish at least 160 times. Controller I've only listened to maybe 50 times


----------



## -One-

Went to Crush 'Em All last night. So. Fucking. Sick. ATB _slayed_. Justin's LACS was out of commission for the night though, so he was using the black and green 2228. He also put a picture of my _Rareform_ tattoo up on their Facebook, and they gave me a free _Encased in Ice_ shirt for getting the tat. Anthony, Trent, and Justin (and Danny Hauser, but that's a story for another thread) are the coolest, most chill, most down-to-earth guys I've ever met.


----------



## squid-boy

Jango said:


> Favorite songs had to be To Carry You Away and Encased in Ice. The distorted intro riff in To Carry You Away always gets me pumped up.



It was fucking _awesome_ live.


----------



## Sikthness

New After the Burial album in the spring I think. On their facebook it says 'next spring' but that itd be ready for a tour with Whitechapel, which starts this spring I think.


----------



## allshallperishfan

BEST SHOW IV Ever been too!! even though they last song was cut off cause someone almost died in the pit


----------



## Blind Theory

allshallperishfan said:


> last song was cut off cause someone almost died in the pit



FUCK! That must have been a pretty legit show


----------



## Marcus

Tasty


----------



## Keith120286

Is Trent or Justin a member of this forum? I was hoping to find out what color Trent's guitar was. Alot of people say its Road Flare Orange but I'm doubtful. I'm looking to get an RG2228 this year and I really want that color on it. The only black guitars I like are matte black.


----------



## Keith120286

Also, can anyone close to ATB chime in on whether they will ever rerelease Forging A Future Self with Anthony on vocals? Hell, re-recorded drums with Dan and re-recorded guitars through the Axe-FXs would make for album re-release of the decade. They could sell the shit out of that album if they rerecorded and made it widely available where as its not now.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Marcus said:


> Tasty





is that a Lacoste alligator inlay??


----------



## Rick

Keith120286 said:


> Is Trent or Justin a member of this forum? I was hoping to find out what color Trent's guitar was. Alot of people say its Road Flare Orange but I'm doubtful. I'm looking to get an RG2228 this year and I really want that color on it. The only black guitars I like are matte black.



Neither one are members, I thought Trent told me it was Lamborghini Red but I could be wrong. 



Keith120286 said:


> Also, can anyone close to ATB chime in on whether they will ever rerelease Forging A Future Self with Anthony on vocals? Hell, re-recorded drums with Dan and re-recorded guitars through the Axe-FXs would make for album re-release of the decade. They could sell the shit out of that album if they rerecorded and made it widely available where as its not now.



I'd be shocked if they did. Probably would sound better but not gonna happen. 



NSXTypeZero said:


> is that a Lacoste alligator inlay??



Yes, it is.


----------



## MTech

Rick said:


> I thought Trent told me it was Lamborghini Red but I could be wrong.





Keith120286 said:


> Is Trent or Justin a member of this forum? I was hoping to find out what color Trent's guitar was. Alot of people say its Road Flare Orange but I'm doubtful. I'm looking to get an RG2228 this year and I really want that color on it. The only black guitars I like are matte black.



Trent just texted me to confirm it is indeed Road Flare Red.
Also don't forget it's got the blacklight reactive paint in it.


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> Trent just texted me to confirm it is indeed Road Flare Red.
> Also don't forget it's got the blacklight reactive paint in it.


 
So how would this paint mixture work. Short of having Ibanez doing a custom finish for me, how could I achieve this finish?


----------



## MTech

Keith120286 said:


> So how would this paint mixture work. Short of having Ibanez doing a custom finish for me, how could I achieve this finish?


Matching the color has been the million dollar question because the existing paint companies "Road Flare Red" are pinkish not Orange.. Fiesta Orange is close but too Orange. You need to nail the color and have the blacklight additive. For instance House of Kolor Speedshapes - Preperation & Undercoat


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> Matching the color has been the million dollar question because the existing paint companies "Road Flare Red" are pinkish not Orange.. Fiesta Orange is close but too Orange. You need to nail the color and have the blacklight additive. For instance House of Kolor Speedshapes - Preperation & Undercoat


 
So pretty much me accomplishing this finish will be close to impossible. Fuck ibanez for not offering the RG2228 in any color but that bland galaxy black.


----------



## Keith120286

Can Ibanez paint me one in that color?

Or maybe LACS?

I don't care about the price.


----------



## ROAR

No


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Keith120286 said:


> Can Ibanez paint me one in that color?
> 
> Or maybe LACS?
> 
> I don't care about the price.



No they won't, LACS doesnt build for non-endorsees. You can probably go to an autoshop and they should be able to match it pretty close btw.


----------



## Keith120286

That's pure fucking retarded on Ibanez's part.

To turn down business, from people like me, who are willing to spend good money to get exactly what they want.

Well, is there a way I can get Ibanez to sell me an unfinished RG2228? That would save them and me some money. And I don't have to jack with stripping the finish off.


----------



## Keith120286

Invictus Guitars is starting to sound more and more like a plan...

Ibanez won't even give you the time unless you're "popular".

I might even consider Agile. Ibanez needs to start paying attention to their customer base and just not the small endorsed artist section.


----------



## ROAR

That's not really retarded on Ibanez's part at all.
If you want to spend good money, go elsewhere.
Their custom shop is run exactly how they want it,
and don't feel the need to change and open it up to the public.


----------



## Dan

Keith120286 said:


> Invictus Guitars is starting to sound more and more like a plan...
> 
> Ibanez won't even give you the time unless you're "popular".
> 
> I might even consider Agile. Ibanez needs to start paying attention to their customer base and just not the small endorsed artist section.



Ibanez is a multi national company that rake in lots of money each year because their J Custom and overseas factories make instruments that the 99% are happy with. Their LACS is a small unit that works simply for boutique and endorsee needs. I think their buisness plan is just fine.

This is also an After The Burial thread, not ANOTHER LACS thread. So pipe down bitch


----------



## Keith120286

Dan said:


> Ibanez is a multi national company that rake in lots of money each year because their J Custom and overseas factories make instruments that the 99% are happy with. Their LACS is a small unit that works simply for boutique and endorsee needs. I think their buisness plan is just fine.
> 
> This is also an After The Burial thread, not ANOTHER LACS thread. So pipe down bitch


 
Yeah they rake in alot of money selling a bunch of cookie-cutter piece of shit guitars at Guitar Center and other bigbox guitar stores. Stuff so cheap that you see them in pawn shops for 50 bucks.

Its whatever though, I just initiated contact with the fine gentleman that did Misha's optimus prime swirl RG2228.

So pipe down bitch.


----------



## matt397

Keith120286 said:


> Yeah they rake in alot of money selling a bunch of cookie-cutter piece of shit guitars at Guitar Center and other bigbox guitar stores. Stuff so cheap that you see them in pawn shops for 50 bucks.
> 
> Its whatever though, I just initiated contact with the fine gentleman that did Misha's optimus prime swirl RG2228.
> 
> So pipe down bitch.



If there just a bunch of cookie-cutter piece of shit guitars then why the fuck would you even consider spending thousands on a custom ?


----------



## Keith120286

matt397 said:


> If there just a bunch of cookie-cutter piece of shit guitars then why the fuck would you even consider spending thousands on a custom ?


 
I'm talking about their lower end shit. The stuff they sell at GUITAR CENTER and other BIGBOX STORES.

They don't sell good Ibanezs at these places.

Obviously a Prestige RG2228 does not fall into that category.

God, you're a dumbass.


----------



## Keith120286

When's ATB going to post some pre-production videos? I'm so fiending to get a glimpse of anything new.


----------



## Dan

Keith120286 said:


> Yeah they rake in alot of money selling a bunch of cookie-cutter piece of shit guitars at Guitar Center and other bigbox guitar stores. Stuff so cheap that you see them in pawn shops for 50 bucks.
> 
> Its whatever though, I just initiated contact with the fine gentleman that did Misha's optimus prime swirl RG2228.



Firstly, watch your language. In this forum we talk to each other civilly and coming in all guns blazing will either get you banned or you will be slated for being an asshat. Dont be an asshat dude, thats not cool.

Ibanez guitars for what they are worth are excellent. I still own a basic level RGR that i bought over 6 years ago. Its a simple instrument but it does the job WELL, and its robust. Just because you want some niche instrument that is all sorts of colours and has however many strings and does everything besides a backflip doesnt mean everyone else wants one of those either. Ibanez do a good job for providing for a large group of people. You must obviously also like them otherwise you wouldn't have enquired about a LACS. So dont go calling them shit when people buy them every day. I cant stand Schecter guitars, but i dont call them shit because i know people like them. It's all down to personal preference.



Keith120286 said:


> I'm talking about their lower end shit. The stuff they sell at GUITAR CENTER and other BIGBOX STORES.
> 
> They don't sell good Ibanezs at these places.
> 
> Obviously a Prestige RG2228 does not fall into that category.
> 
> God, you're a dumbass.



Once again, curb your objections, or at least word them differently. If you are going to stay around here i suggest you think before you speak.



*MOD EDIT: Leave the  to the pros. *


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Take a chill pill fellas. Both of you.


----------



## Dan

But MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX 

Anyway back on topic:

Whats the deal with Trent's LACS anyway? Did he just get the luminous orange one/red one or does he have another one in the works?


----------



## Keith120286

Justin got his new green baby with maple neck and lacoste gator inlay.

I'm hoping for something stellar with Trent's. As far as I know, he was supposed to get new LACS.


----------



## MTech

Keith120286 said:


> I'm talking about their lower end shit. The stuff they sell at GUITAR CENTER and other BIGBOX STORES.
> They don't sell good Ibanezs at these places.
> Obviously a Prestige RG2228 does not fall into that category.


They sell the RG2228 @ GC for 1 and for 2 when they first put that out at NAMM Dino called that model a POS and said he'll only play Customs. Which is pretty much how I feel as Artists Guitars & Customs seem to be the only ones I've ever really liked. So with that in mind I feel you on wishing they'd open the custom shop to the public but with people spending $10k for Relic JEMs and $8k for Meshuggah production guitars I don't think they feel the need and a custom would probably be $15k by that price scale.

Now Back to Topic.


Dan said:


> Whats the deal with Trent's LACS anyway? Did he just get the luminous orange one/red one or does he have another one in the works?



The red one and the Green one w/ the non maple fretboard aren't customs they're normal RG2228's painted a different color, Trent's custom is the 6 string. They're both getting new custom 8's but with 28" scale because the new material is lower and they like the tone of thinner strings.



Keith120286 said:


> Justin got his new green baby with maple neck and lacoste gator inlay.
> 
> I'm hoping for something stellar with Trent's. As far as I know, he was supposed to get new LACS.


He already got it awhile ago and it was already posted in this thread. It's a 6 with the Coors Mountain Logo Inlays.


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> They sell the RG2228 @ GC for 1 and for 2 when they first put that out at NAMM Dino called that model a POS and said he'll only play Customs. Which is pretty much how I feel as Artists Guitars & Customs seem to be the only ones I've ever really liked. So with that in mind I feel you on wishing they'd open the custom shop to the public but with people spending $10k for Relic JEMs and $8k for Meshuggah production guitars I don't think they feel the need and a custom would probably be $15k by that price scale.
> 
> Now Back to Topic.
> 
> 
> The red one and the Green one w/ the non maple fretboard aren't customs they're normal RG2228's painted a different color, Trent's custom is the 6 string. They're both getting new custom 8's but with 28" scale because the new material is lower and they like the tone of thinner strings.
> 
> 
> He already got it awhile ago and it was already posted in this thread. It's a 6 with the Coors Mountain Logo Inlays.


 
Oh wow, I didn't know that 6 was his LACS. I guess we were all expecting an 8.

AND DID YOU SAY LOWER?

They already play in F Natural. Honestly I think that tuning is perfect. Drop Eb perhaps?


----------



## Keith120286

Tell them guys to post an update or two on Facebook! They talked about a new pre-prod video being posted in a week on Feb 12. Almost a month later lol.


----------



## MTech

Keith120286 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know that 6 was his LACS. I guess we were all expecting an 8.
> AND DID YOU SAY LOWER?
> They already play in F Natural. Honestly I think that tuning is perfect. Drop Eb perhaps?
> Tell them guys to post an update or two on Facebook! They talked about a new pre-prod video being posted in a week on Feb 12. Almost a month later lol.




Nope lower than that... Justin had some on his phone at NAMM and we were jamming it out at the hotel. All I am going to say is EVERYBODY who has heard it says NOTHING out there sounds like this...and that's in a good way. *Edit: put it this way they were using a 76....now they're using a 90 for some songs*
They're out playing, they were at the venue when I reconfirmed that color for you.


----------



## Keith120286

MTech said:


> Nope lower than that... Justin had some on his phone at NAMM and we were jamming it out at the hotel. All I am going to say is EVERYBODY who has heard it says NOTHING out there sounds like this...and that's in a good way.
> They're out playing, they were at the venue when I reconfirmed that color for you.


 
Holy shit. I almost wish I never read any of this. Now I'm going to be climbing the walls in anxiety waiting for new ATB stuff. I don't get excited about many bands anymore. ATB is the exception for that.


----------



## gunshow86de

Here's the 1st pre-production video. As you can see from the still, they switched to 6-strings in A-440.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^SO MUCH AWESOME
and that baby is adorable


----------



## MikeH

Hoping this is better than In Dreams. From the trailer, it seems like it will be.


----------



## drunkenmaster357

In Dreams was disappointing but this trailer has me optimistic that they can put out killer material again.They might not ever be able to top Rareform, but hopefully they can put out some good shit again, because they certainly have the talent to do so.


----------



## Philligan

drunkenmaster357 said:


> In Dreams was disappointing but this trailer has me optimistic that they can put out killer material again.They might not ever be able to top Rareform, but hopefully they can put out some good shit again, because they certainly have the talent to do so.



This. I really liked everything I heard in this teaser. Lee said the new album was gonna just be super heavy, that they got their experimenting over with on In Dreams.

They've only been getting tighter live from what I've seen, and they're really creative dudes. I'm pumped for this record.


----------



## Flashes

The new album seems like it will be AWESOME!!!
So excited!

With lots of Rareform-ity!


----------



## The Beard

Sweet fuck. That 8 is in one hell of a low tuning.


----------



## Seventary

Sounds good, but not hearing any reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaal difference in the songs. Sounds like ATB.  But thats good right? Waiting for the album..


----------



## Keith120286

I can't express how excited I am for this album. As I said earlier, I rarely get excited for new music anymore. I've been into Meshuggah way longer than ATB and I'm not even excited about their new album as much as I am ATB's.

MTech, can you tell me the role of their 6 string gutars on the new album? I'm sure whatever they're playing can be adapted to 8 string. Are their 6 strings tuned a half step down as well, so to be in tune with the bottom 6 strings of their 8 strings? I assume they use them in the studio for ease of recording.

Also, I'm trying to decipher their new 8 string tuning. They use drop tuning on their 7 string material (Drop Ab) and standard tuning on their 8 string material (F Natural). Staying proportional to thier current tunings, the only thing I can gather would be Drop Eb (Eb Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb) OR C (C F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb) but that would eliminate their high Eb string which I'm sure they use in songs like Bezerker. If this be the case, then live guitar swaps would be nessecary. Trent already does that live so i wouldn't much change live-wise. Hell, they have enough 8 strings to do this fluidly now. Would you care to chime in? Inquiring minds in here.

Also, MTech, are you a member of Offtopic.com? There was a guy there that was a big M&P fan in the WMD section whose username was MTech as well.


----------



## MikeH

I think the 6s are just for leads, it seems. They both have passives in them, so maybe they just prefer that for their leads more?  As far as tuning goes, I'm sure they won't have a problem switching guitars live. They both have two 8s, so I'm sure they can be adapted to their needs quite easily.


----------



## Rick

Keith120286 said:


> Also, I'm trying to decipher their new 8 string tuning. They use drop tuning on their 7 string material (Drop Ab) and standard tuning on their 8 string material (F Natural). Staying proportional to thier current tunings, the only thing I can gather would be Drop Eb (Eb Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb) OR C (C F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb) but that would eliminate their high Eb string which I'm sure they use in songs like Bezerker.



Actually, their "7 string material" (songs from Forging A Future Self) is in A# standard. The 8 string stuff (everything after) is in either drop Ab with the low F or F standard depending on the song. 

Sounds to me like they're going down to low D territory.


----------



## Tree

Well, color me interested in ATB again.
I still can't get along with Anthony's vocals though


----------



## Randy

They have the sickest guitars.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

stc423 said:


> Sweet fuck. That 8 is in one hell of a low tuning.



Sounds like they're going down to a goddamn C#


----------



## The Beard

I just noticed that at 2:17 the rings the baby has are the same colors as their guitars


----------



## MTech

stc423 said:


> Sweet fuck. That 8 is in one hell of a low tuning.


Told you 


@ Keith.. I am pretty sure they're just using 6's to help writing & to play the solos for recording as it makes it easier. The tuning is lower than that and they only dropped down the top string from what they regularly use hence it went from 76 - 90. The song Justin is wailing out on Trents guitar is the one he had played me at NAMM amongst others. No I'm only on here and that's just because I was helping my friend at LaBella get the word out on his product after I met him at NAMM some years ago and told him how I saw a huge need for larger and longer strings on this forum. Then all you guys got me wanting 7's and 8's and now after talking with Justin/Trent over specs I have my customs on the way. 


MikeH said:


> I think the 6s are just for leads, it seems. They both have passives in them, so maybe they just prefer that for their leads more?


I think aside from easier to play because they don't have to worry about muting the other strings in the studio etc it's also because of the better tone on the regular scale when it comes to high strings. As for pickups I know they were anxious to try passives out to find something but at the time they hadn't tried the D-Activators yet but were stoked to check out the new passive Ibanez's. It's interesting to see they're recording with their standard production RG2228's and Justin isn't using his custom on these (though I'm pretty sure because it's in their main tuning) but I know he said the Maple makes a HUGE difference and he's trying to get Ibanez to make production models with a maple fretboards. 



Rick said:


> Sounds to me like they're going down to low D territory.





Captain Shoggoth said:


> Sounds like they're going down to a goddamn C#


I believe he said Db so yea


----------



## Marcus

Rick said:


> Actually, their "7 string material" (songs from Forging A Future Self) is in A# standard. The 8 string stuff (everything after) is in either drop Ab with the low F or F standard depending on the song.
> 
> Sounds to me like they're going down to low D territory.



Wasn't To Carry You Away in Drop Eb?

Starting at 2:35


----------



## Sikthness

Man, this has me really excited. I really really liked almost everything in the video that was played. Sounds a like a mix of Rareform/In Dreams, with some newer, heavier shit. Just what I wanna hear from them.


----------



## Rick

Marcus said:


> Wasn't To Carry You Away in Drop Eb?
> 
> Starting at 2:35




Forgot about that one.


----------



## Somnium

I've never really listened to these guys before, mainly because what little my friend showed me (rareform, I believe), seemed "overly melodic" and I've always just steered clear of them. That pre-prod video has some really sick sounding material though, so I think I shall check their new one out. Is any of their previous material as groovy as what was played in the video? I'd check for myself, but I'm at work.


----------



## jordanky

Pretty gnarly tone from that tiny Orange amp, hahaha


----------



## Keith120286

Rick said:


> Actually, their "7 string material" (songs from Forging A Future Self) is in A# standard. The 8 string stuff (everything after) is in either drop Ab with the low F or F standard depending on the song.
> 
> Sounds to me like they're going down to low D territory.


 
I could very well be wrong but I'm very sure the stuff from from Forging is played in Ab. Prior to them playing a song off that album live, Justin retunes (he leaves the locking nut off) his Bb string down to Ab as far as I know. Trent swaps guitars when prior to playing a Forging song. If those songs were played in Bb/A# there would be no need for Justin to retune and no need for Trent to swap guitars. Maybe MTech could confirm.


----------



## Keith120286

Ok, I did some research and it looks that they are indeed in A# Standard. That being the case, I guess they are just retuning live for the 7 string stuff on Rareform and In Dreams. My bad.


----------



## Keith120286

They really need to rerecord Forging. If they are going to play it live, they should at least make it available on a hard format. An amazon seller has a copy available...for like 580 bucks. Fuck that.

Fans would eat up a rerelease. I would fork out good money for their phenomenal debut. Only if it was recorded again with Dan on the drums, and with Anthony's far superior vocals. The guitar section would rape everything. Far better guitars with Axe-FXs would account for such an epic tone.

However I'm sure this will never happen. But they do an advantage seeing as how Justin has a home studio. I think a recorded album could be done in less than 4 weeks. I see Anthony in the band for the long haul. Might as have the current discography with him on it.


----------



## MTech

jordanky said:


> Pretty gnarly tone from that tiny Orange amp, hahaha



He actually hooks the AxeFX up to that thing to practice. 



Keith120286 said:


> Ok, I did some research and it looks that they are indeed in A# Standard. That being the case, I guess they are just retuning live for the 7 string stuff on Rareform and In Dreams. My bad.


They use the same guitar for their entire set usually, with these new songs they're going to need 2 sets of guitars because of the new tuning. Pretty sure they aren't retuning the entire guitar because it would end up buzzing. Justin sets his guitars up like mine where the action is so low w/o buzzing most people are like  how you do this?!


----------



## MikeH

Keith120286 said:


> They really need to rerecord Forging. If they are going to play it live, they should at least make it available on a hard format. An amazon seller has a copy available...for like 580 bucks. Fuck that.
> 
> Fans would eat up a rerelease. I would fork out good money for their phenomenal debut. Only if it was recorded again with Dan on the drums, and with Anthony's far superior vocals. The guitar section would rape everything. Far better guitars with Axe-FXs would account for such an epic tone.
> 
> However I'm sure this will never happen. But they do an advantage seeing as how Justin has a home studio. I think a recorded album could be done in less than 4 weeks. I see Anthony in the band for the long haul. Might as have the current discography with him on it.



$580 for a copy of Forging a Future Self?


----------



## Keith120286

My bad, its $699. But they will ship it first class mail for free. Lol what an idiot. 

Forging a Future Self:Amazon:Music


----------



## Sikthness

Keith120286 said:


> My bad, its $699. But they will ship it first class mail for free. Lol what an idiot.
> 
> Forging a Future Self:Amazon:Music


 

haha awesome. My high school death metal project MURG's only demo Carnival Crap is available for purchase, $1000 OBO.


----------



## MikeH

If you undersell this guy. Offer it for $300.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's an error in one of Amazon's auto pricing programs. There was a pretty neat article on Engadget about why it occurs. Essentially, the program tries to price an item a few cents above the same item, only sometimes it doesn't find the same item and an error such as this occurs.


----------



## slackerpo

i suck at math


----------



## MikeH

Just saw them last night. They played a new intro in an extremely heavy tuning (C# I believe) that was absolutely crushing, and I'm pretty sure they're bringing back Redeeming The Wretched from FAFS, as they brought out the 6 strings to play it. And it sounded fantastic.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

slackerpo said:


> i suck at math




one of the worst snare sounds in a mix of all time

i liked some of the stuff in the pre-prod. especially trent's leads
but i highly doubt ill enjoy anything than the real Rareform


----------



## Razzy

I saw these guys last night and was absolutely blown away. I talked to Justin after they were done and he gave me a rundown on everything, and is probably one of the nicest guys I've ever talked to. He used three different guitars last night, an RG2228 tuned down to C#, one tuned to F, and a 6-string that I didn't even really ask about. I'm sure it was tuned to something, though.

Both of these guys are running Axe-FX's, and I really appreciated how quiet their stage volume was. I was right up front and these guys were just loud enough on stage and through the P.A. It's nice to be able to enjoy a band right at the front without damaging my hearing. I just felt totally immersed in awesome their entire set.


----------



## Rick

C#, that's just stupid low.


----------



## MikeH

Razzy said:


> I'm sure it was tuned to something, though.


----------



## Razzy

MikeH said:


>



I was hoping someone would notice that.


----------



## MobiusR

Talked to Justin last night, they killed btw

C# 

.90 FUCKING GAUGE YO


----------



## Betterlaidplans

MobiusR said:


> Talked to Justin last night, they killed btw
> C#
> .90 FUCKING GAUGE YO



I just saw them last night in Charleston with Within the ruins/whitechapel/miss may i/the plot in you. ATB was the show for me although Miss May I actually killed it with their lights/performance. Whitechapel closed out the night but I have to say that maybe due to the 3 guitars there wasn't that much sound definition going on. It was definitely brutal nonetheless.
Back to topic, I got to talk to Justin after the show for a little bit. Awesome guy and super modest. He's said they're still running the Axe Fx straight to PA. Oddly(at least among most young metal bands) he doesn't like it. He said it takes way more effort than he wants to dial in a sound he's kind of happy with. Just "too many layers in the thing." So he still isn't 100% satisfied with it. He said he'd rather have a 3-band eq.
They didn't play anything new but they tore the place down when they played Encased in Ice and closed with Aspiration. But he was telling me that they finished pre-pro and after this current tour wraps they'll hit the studio before heading out on warped tour. Let's hope for a fall release haha. He also mentioned they're still using stock rg2228s except for 1 custom Trent has. I said I heard they were going a bit lower on the new album and he was pumped to tell me they're going to C# with "a fucking .90" on a couple songs that'll probably make it onto the record. I guess I'll be saying goodbye to my car's speakers when that comes out


----------



## richcastle66

MTech said:


> He actually hooks the AxeFX up to that thing to practice.
> 
> 
> They use the same guitar for their entire set usually, with these new songs they're going to need 2 sets of guitars because of the new tuning. Pretty sure they aren't retuning the entire guitar because it would end up buzzing. Justin sets his guitars up like mine where the action is so low w/o buzzing most people are like  how you do this?!



i need more info on that orange amp!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just got into this band really digging them


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i need this new album to come out like tomorrow!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Whats their best album?


----------



## anomynous

Look out for headlining tour very soon.......with The Contortionist opening.


----------



## brutalwizard

anomynous said:


> Look out for headlining tour very soon.......with The Contortionist opening.



How can they go on tour with The contortionist, if they themselves ARE THE CONTORTIONIST?? 
According to this song

lyrics
"When I return
I dream of another life
Failure transparent in the palm of my hand
I am the contortionist"




If that doesn't come to Idaho i will be so grumpy. They havent been to idaho since before rareform.


----------



## anomynous

Apparently this is the full itinerary:


10/07 - Duluth, MN - Clyde Iron Works
10/09 - Omaha, NE - Sokol Underground
10/10 - Kansas City, MO - The Beaumont Club
10/11 - Bloomington, IL - The Castle Theatre
10/12 - Chicago, IL - The Bottom Lounge
10/13 - Madison, WI - The Loft
10/14 - St. Paul, MN - Station 4


----------



## brutalwizard

anomynous said:


> Apparently this is the full itinerary:
> 
> 
> 10/07 - Duluth, MN - Clyde Iron Works
> 10/09 - Omaha, NE - Sokol Underground
> 10/10 - Kansas City, MO - The Beaumont Club
> 10/11 - Bloomington, IL - The Castle Theatre
> 10/12 - Chicago, IL - The Bottom Lounge
> 10/13 - Madison, WI - The Loft
> 10/14 - St. Paul, MN - Station 4



GRUMP Grump


----------



## Sikthness

So is the new cd gonna be done before aforementioned headlining tour?


----------



## Rick

anomynous said:


> Apparently this is the full itinerary:
> 
> 
> 10/07 - Duluth, MN - Clyde Iron Works
> 10/09 - Omaha, NE - Sokol Underground
> 10/10 - Kansas City, MO - The Beaumont Club
> 10/11 - Bloomington, IL - The Castle Theatre
> 10/12 - Chicago, IL - The Bottom Lounge
> 10/13 - Madison, WI - The Loft
> 10/14 - St. Paul, MN - Station 4



Yeah, all it was supposed to be is a short Midwest run.


----------



## jawbreaker

Can't wait to see these guys in omaha! Just played with the contortionist not to long ago and they're back already! Pretty stoked!


----------



## Dan Halen

arkansasmatt said:


> Whats their best album?



Since no one answered your question. They don't really have a best CD. Each one is so drastically different that you'd just have to buy them or look each song up through a cd list with youtube.

My personal Favorite is the "Rareform (Reissue)". But I also like "In Dreams" a good bit, It's what I started on. But "Forgiving a Future Self" has A LOT to offer also just that the mixing isn't so great on that CD so some of it's a bit hard for me to listen to.

But for the most part they are just a great band. a good place to start off is either "Berserker" because it changes so drastically a few times throughout the song or "Your Troubles Will Cease and Fortune Will Smile Upon You" just because that's what I started on.

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Indigenous

The band shared this on Facebook, and I thought it was pretty awesome. Really nice remake of Bezerker in an orchestral format.

Berzerker Orchestra - Rework by BitBrain by BitBrain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## tm20

After The Burial, one of the greatest bands ever  I just wish they would come down for a show


----------



## squid-boy

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Housty00

Fuck, man.


----------



## anomynous

Can we get the album now?





Those studio videos were from like a year ago


----------



## The Reverend

So fucking tasty. I love how they're implementing atmospheric elements into their music. They've never really needed to, but it apparently makes them even more badass. 

My favorite band for a reason, man.


----------



## gunch

Dan Halen said:


> Since no one answered your question. They don't really have a best CD. Each one is so drastically different that you'd just have to buy them or look each song up through a cd list with youtube.
> 
> My personal Favorite is the "Rareform (Reissue)". But I also like "In Dreams" a good bit, It's what I started on. But "Forgiving a Future Self" has A LOT to offer also just that the mixing isn't so great on that CD so some of it's a bit hard for me to listen to.
> 
> But for the most part they are just a great band. a good place to start off is either "Berserker" because it changes so drastically a few times throughout the song or "Your Troubles Will Cease and Fortune Will Smile Upon You" just because that's what I started on.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them.



Just saying FaFS would fucking crush if it was re-recorded


----------



## MikeH

They are re-recording Redeeming The Wretched for the new album.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

4:43 siiiiick

though, i really cant stand anthony's vocals
and after last album's huge flop, i cant be anything more than skeptical


----------



## Dan Halen

ShadowFactoryX said:


> 4:43 siiiiick
> 
> though, i really cant stand anthony's vocals
> and after last album's huge flop, i cant be anything more than skeptical



was i really a flop? I really liked "In Dreams". although i did like the re-recorded "Rareform" more. i mean both CDs are really different.


----------



## Dropsonic

That is absolutely fucking sick! So stoked for the next album!


----------



## NaYoN

Anthony said:


> I know a lot of people who disliked it actually. I personally thought it was lazy, and simplified in the worst ways possible. There are some sick moments though.
> 
> 
> Among the Ravens sounds absolutely killer. I don't trust them in the studio though, their mixes always sound off. They're a much better live band than on recording, their live energy doesn't always translate well onto mp3.



In Dreams was super lazy and disappointing after ATB's previous two albums. They dropped the progressive metalcore with shredding approach in favor of 'mothafucka come on' level of quality djent.


----------



## The Beard

God, 4:43.

DAT LOW C#


----------



## Dan Halen

Anthony said:


> I know a lot of people who disliked it actually. I personally thought it was lazy, and simplified in the worst ways possible. There are some sick moments though.
> 
> 
> Among the Ravens sounds absolutely killer. I don't trust them in the studio though, their mixes always sound off. They're a much better live band than on recording, their live energy doesn't always translate well onto mp3.



Yah I wont deny that at all. I only like about half of "In Dreams". Some really good Chugg Riffs though. I really like their sense of meter.

I'll disagree on the studio work though. I think the re-do of Rareform is awesome. and I think "In Dreams" was produced very well. They do sound great live but i think they also do just as well in the studio.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That version's a bit clearer, but this new song sounds awesome. I actually cut part from 4:43 in the video above the one I just posted, from the Studio video and it's been my r.ingtone for awhile now haha.

EDIT

So apparently r ingtone, is a censored word. But fuck isn't? lol


----------



## MobiusR

Quick cover of Your troubles! With mah rg8


----------



## JoeyBTL




----------



## Rick

Holy shit.


----------



## anomynous

Is the new album ever coming?


----------



## The Reverend

anomynous said:


> Is the new album ever coming?



It better be. They need to capitalize on the djent craze by ironically playing what they've been playing since Rareform and releasing an album right now.


----------



## aeronaut

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I just saw this post on the ATB facebook page. Looks like Justin has his LACS.


----------



## NaYoN

aeronaut said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I just saw this post on the ATB facebook page. Looks like Justin has his LACS.



That's incredible! That album is also one of my all-time favorites. Is that a model or a custom?


----------



## aeronaut

It's a custom (Los Angeles Custom Shop).


----------



## Rick

aeronaut said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I just saw this post on the ATB facebook page. Looks like Justin has his LACS.



Holy shit.


----------



## NaYoN

aeronaut said:


> It's a custom (Los Angeles Custom Shop).



Did not know what LACS meant, my bad. Awesome though. They should get an 8 string Rareform one too


----------



## aeronaut

NaYoN said:


> Did not know what LACS meant, my bad. Awesome though. They should get an 8 string Rareform one too



It's all good man. An 8 string Rareform custom would be pretty dope as well. But, I think the other guitarist, Trent, has an LACS in the works as well.


----------



## The Reverend

I think one with the original Rareform cover would be sick. Especially with a maple board? Sexy time.


----------



## tm20

RGD8 with the Rareform reissue graphic (black and green) would be awesome


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm going to see these guys support BOO in 2 weeks but have never really listened to them. Can someone recommend me a ton of songs to check out?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

drawnacrol said:


> I'm going to see these guys support BOO in 2 weeks but have never really listened to them. Can someone recommend me a ton of songs to check out?



listen to the original rareform album, not the re-release

plus first album has a few good tracks on it, if you can get over the nasty drum programming


----------



## Joose

ShadowFactoryX said:


> listen to the original rareform album, not the re-release
> 
> plus first album has a few good tracks on it, if you can get over the nasty drum programming



I prefer the re-release. And I prefer In Dreams over Rareform. Lol


----------



## anomynous

Will these guys stop touring and finish the album already? 




That studio update vid came out a year ago.


----------



## anomynous

*
*

*4/12 - Louisville, KY @ The Vernon Club 
4/13 - Indianapolis, IN @ Emerson Theater 
4/14 - Toledo, OH @ Jamboree 
4/15 - Knoxville, TN @ NV 
4/16 - Columbia, SC @ New Brookland Tavern 
4/17 - Greensboro, NC @ Greene Street 
4/18 - Virginia Beach, VA @ Shakas 
4/20 - Worcester, MA @ New England Metal Fest
4/21 - New York City, NY @ Santos 
4/22 - West Chester, PA @ The Note 
4/23 - Buffalo, NY @ Xtreme Wheels 
4/24 - Pittsburgh, PA @ The Ironworks 
4/25 - Cleveland, OH @ Peabodys 
4/26 - Joliet, IL @ Mojoes 
4/27 - Iowa City, IA @ Blue Moose*


----------



## The Reverend

Those motherfuckers need to put out a fucking album soon before everyone but guitarists forget about them. They used to have so much momentum.


----------



## Metalus

Wow what a lineup. Too bad its not coming to SFL


----------



## Jonathan20022

anomynous said:


> Will these guys stop touring and finish the album already?
> 
> That studio update vid came out a year ago.





anomynous said:


>



And there's you're answer


----------



## jjfiegel

ah yiss
4/27
ah yiss


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ShadowFactoryX said:


> listen to the original rareform album, not the re-release
> 
> plus first album has a few good tracks on it, if you can get over the nasty drum programming





Joose said:


> I prefer the re-release. And I prefer In Dreams over Rareform. Lol



Cheers dudes!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

God damnit! Y U NO COME TO TEXAS


----------



## Lorcan Ward

F**K this band is awesome!!! How have I never listened to them before today. Really looking forward to seeing them at the end of the month now.


----------



## Rick

NSXTypeZero said:


> God damnit! Y U NO COME TO TEXAS



Seriously.


----------



## matt397




----------



## -One-

jjfiegel said:


> ah yiss
> 4/27
> ah yiss


I'll see you there dude!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

matt397 said:


>



I'd love it if that tour came to Iceland...

but alas, most Euro tours don't come here.


----------



## ScottyB724

I wonder what songs they re-recorded from Forging.. probably A Steady Decline. Hoping for Redeeming The Wretched, my favorite off that album.


----------



## Jonathan20022

ScottyB724 said:


> I wonder what songs they re-recorded from Forging.. probably A Steady Decline. Hoping for Redeeming The Wretched, my favorite off that album.



I may be the only one, but I feel like revisiting your older material is a waste of time. I love Forging a Future Self, and I'll love hearing a better studio version of it. I don't know how this is coming off, but I just think they could have spent more time finalizing the new record before getting into that.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ im pretty sure the only older song thats going to be on there is A Steady Decline, it was recorded at the same time as the new material for the album was so i dont see how its a waste of time.


----------



## mattofvengeance

uhh 1:10 in the video is a re-recorded version of A Steady Decline.


----------



## ScottyB724

Kenji20022 said:


> I may be the only one, but I feel like revisiting your older material is a waste of time. I love Forging a Future Self, and I'll love hearing a better studio version of it. I don't know how this is coming off, but I just think they could have spent more time finalizing the new record before getting into that.



Agreed, I'd rather have more new songs but I can't complain.


----------



## Jonathan20022

My bad I didn't know it was a single song, I thought they were spending their tie rerecording most of it for some reason lol.


----------



## -One-

I don't think A Steady Decline is the _only_ one re-recorded, they said they did a few. I'm hoping for Fingers Like Daggers though, Anthony kills it at every show they play it at.


----------



## Draceius

It's not the only song, justin said in the video they're recording a few songs from forging a future self, a few =/= 1.


----------



## Sikthness

Re recording older songs is cool, if you are puttin them on an EP w/ some covers or a new song or two. I'd much prefer to hear all new material from these guys. Nothin wrong w/ their old material, but I feel when most bands do this, the old songs tend to really stand out in a bad way from their new material. They don't represent the band's current style as well. But I'll reserve judgement till I hear them, they may turn out awesome.


----------



## Tyler

Brand new song! This is so sick


----------



## Draceius

nellings6 said:


> Brand new song! This is so sick



You're a few months late to the party, it was posted a few pages back and they've been playing this since september/october last year. Though I agree, its amazing.


----------



## Tyler

Draceius said:


> You're a few months late to the party, it was posted a few pages back and they've been playing this since september/october last year. Though I agree, its amazing.



Ahh makes sense. I fell off of the band for a bit and just saw this today. Looked a page back and didn't see it, haha must have needed to go back one more.


----------



## matt397

nellings6 said:


> A Wolf Amongst Ravens
> 
> Brand new song! This is so sick



Finally a copy with decent audio quality ! Thanks for posting ! 

This album is going to own so hard.


----------



## Aftertheburial13

Pretty awesome song! Taking a long time for that damn album though.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

Sweet video the guitarist posted on his channel. Neat idea having 2 drummers playing the same song at the same time


----------



## habicore_5150

Don't know if any of you guys can see this: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151381131484639.1073741825.16477494638&type=1

For those who can't, its straight off of Randall's Facebook:



Randall Amplifiers said:


> Super proud to announce the start of a new signature collaboration with one of modern metal's real heavyweights... After The Burial. Trent, Justin, Lee.... we are beyond happy to be working with you and really look forward to what we can we do together. More details on the signature product plans (both guitar and bass) will be coming over the new while. Welcome to the team, guys...



So yeah, looks like the guys at ATB just scored a real nice endorsement deal with Randall. What do you guys think of it?​


----------



## berzerkergang

I HOPE this means a better Randall amp will hit the market, dunno what I think yet though.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

A BETTER Randall amp? I guess you haven't kept an eye on NAMM...or the internet!

This could also be a poweramp. Could be interesting!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I wonder if it will be a tube amp? That would be an interesting transition away from the Axe...


----------



## MikeH

ScottyB724 said:


> I wonder what songs they re-recorded from Forging.. probably A Steady Decline. Hoping for Redeeming The Wretched, my favorite off that album.



They re-recorded Redeeming. Both Trent and Justin got 6 strings from Ibanez, and when I saw them live last year, they used them specifically for that song and no others.


----------



## MobiusR

REMIXED AND RECORDED WITH ANTHONY \m/


----------



## Dan Halen

MobiusR said:


> REMIXED AND RECORDED WITH ANTHONY \m/




This is fantastic!!!

It always makes me happy when bands do stuff like this. I didn't like this song previously because of the vocalist and the production. If they did what they did for "Rareform" for "Forging a Future Self" that would be amazing! But work on new stuff more.....that definitely takes precedence!


----------



## berzerkergang

nellings6 said:


> Brand new song! This is so sick



I liked it but I couldnt hear a damn thing until 1:40 due to the synth track. After that was cool though.


----------



## JEngelking

Fuuu- A Wolf Amongst Ravens sounds amazing, new album can't come soon enough.


----------



## PineappleExpress

I need to extend my love for this band! Heard the new "A steady decline" about 20 minutes ago, needless to say this is the only song i'm listening to today! I think the randalls will be power amps, nobody parts with an axe fx.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

MobiusR said:


> REMIXED AND RECORDED WITH ANTHONY \m/




this song sounds soooo much better,
but the vocals  his high screams are awful


----------



## Rick

I'd love to see FAFS totally redone.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Joose

ShadowFactoryX said:


> but the vocals  his high screams are awful



Couldn't disagree more, sir. Lol


----------



## Gitte

I can't wait for Fingers Like Daggers!!


----------



## Rick

anomynous said:


>



Yes, please.


----------



## Dan Halen

and hopefully soon after this awesome EP we'll see the new album!?!?!


----------



## Joose

Dan Halen said:


> and hopefully soon after this awesome EP we'll see the new album!?!?!








Lol, couldn't resist.


----------



## JEngelking

Good good, moar new ATB recordings...


----------



## MikeH

STOKED. STOKED. STOKED. STOKED.


----------



## brutalwizard

I dont know why they wouldnt record the best song on that album "the forfeit"


----------



## -One-

I don't know what you're talking about with "best songs" dude, _Fingers Like Daggers_ is already on there 
I just hope the clean vocals are better this time around


----------



## tm20

brutalwizard said:


> I dont know why they wouldnt record the best song on that album "the forfeit"



they should just rerecord the whole album since all songs are great


----------



## Draceius

-One- said:


> I don't know what you're talking about with "best songs" dude, _Fingers Like Daggers_ is already on there
> I just hope the clean vocals are better this time around



If I remember right trent does the clean vocals (well he does them live anyway), and his vocals have improved quite a bit since that recording (again, live they sound awesome), so hopefully if he is doing they'll as good if not better than they were live, and definitely better than the original


----------



## brutalwizard

-One- said:


> I don't know what you're talking about with "best songs" dude, _Fingers Like Daggers_ is already on there
> I just hope the clean vocals are better this time around



Fingers like daggers was the whiny love song single that seemed out of place too me back when i first heard it. So I do not agree.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Ep is amazing! Its short but 3 songs is better than no songs. I can't wait for the new album.

Also I made a cover of the solo from My frailty if anyone is interested. I'll make a tab in the next few days.


----------



## matt397

^Holy shit dude


----------



## Draceius

New songs are up, and they sound amazing


----------



## The Reverend

I'm glad the re-recorded songs are only just an EP.


----------



## MikeH

They sound so awesome.


----------



## tm20

maybe this has been posted but i found this today, the best quality video of their new song. loving it so much 



*it was posted a month or so ago, fuq me -__-


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Wow "A wolf amongst ravens" is awesome!!

AFTER THE BURIAL @ Graspop 2013 [Pro-shot full concert] - YouTube


----------



## MetalBuddah

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Wow "A wolf amongst ravens" is awesome!!
> 
> AFTER THE BURIAL @ Graspop 2013 [Pro-shot full concert] - YouTube



Thank you!!! That was incredible


----------



## kylendm

New song = ballcrushing


----------



## anomynous

Isn't the "new" song almost a year old at this point? I swear we saw the first video of it around this time last year


----------



## kylendm

Yeah but this video was the best quality I've heard it. Awesomeness.


----------



## matt397

F_u_ck I can't wait any longer for this new album


----------



## Jlang

Ive actually been fortunate enough to hear a couple songs pre mastered off the new record and trust me boys, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The outro riff in the new song is amazing.


----------



## tm20

amazing video  i really hope they come to soundwave one year. i've also been playing serious sam 3 lately and raising akhenaten is the perfect music for it, but any of their songs will do


----------



## Joose

Heavy. Love it.



Also, I quite enjoyed this:


----------



## alec16

god damn took long enough!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

FU_C_KING FINALLY!!!


----------



## JEngelking

Soooo stoked.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Its quite meshuggah-ish.

Meshuggish.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Fn A!


----------



## Nick6505djent

So new ATB is tuned to drop C#. They're using .90 gauge strings too. The bass is playing in regular C# so it's at the same octave as the guitars. This has gotta be a bitch to mix. The bass has a really grimy cutting tone which idk whether I like or whether it's obnoxious to my ears.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

not all the songs and in C# its only one


----------



## mattofvengeance

whoops


----------



## mattofvengeance

2:12


----------



## RoRo56

I'll just leave this here..


----------



## matt397

RoRo56 said:


> I'll just leave this here..




.....I have the most awkward Boner right now. ...


----------



## Rick

matt397 said:


> .....I have the most awkward Boner right now. ...



Ain't nothing awkward about that boner.


----------



## The Reverend

Jesus f--k I hate live videos.


----------



## theric89

any idea on the release yet?


----------



## anomynous

12/31/13 11:59:59 p.m.


----------



## theric89

anomynous said:


> 12/31/13 11:59:59 p.m.



Nice! Not much longer.


----------



## anomynous

This doesn't necessarily mean anything, but..........After The Burial - Wolves Within CD Album


Also apparently A Wolf Amongst Ravens is just called Ravens now


----------



## CTID

The Reverend said:


> Jesus f--k I hate live videos.



Me too. I especially hate when bands play completely unreleased songs that no one's heard before live, unless they're a small, local band.

This song's called rsehsuyeghsiberiusgbruysbgribgdsurbgdsjrbgdbrgbewibaieb


----------



## oracles

Justin just sent this out via twitter, he's three hours away from finalising the new record. Can I just say, STOKED.


----------



## Draceius

It's been 1 year, 7 months, and a couple weeks since they posted that album pre-production video came out, glad to see it's finally finished, can't wait till it drops, I'm sick of surfing live videos looking for decent audio for anti-pattern and a wolf amongst ravens...


----------



## skisgaar

God damn, this album better have more than 8 tracks on it.


----------



## anomynous

it's coming


----------



## Joose

skisgaar said:


> God damn, this album better have more than 8 tracks on it.



No kidding. It's one thing for prog bands with songs that seem to go on for hours to do that; but I did not feel satisfied with 8 tracks on In Dreams, needed more of that damn good music.


----------



## MikeH

Via Facebook:


After The Burial said:


> Record's done. (Seriously)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Whens it come out?


----------



## The Reverend

I'm scared that I won't like this album. Why, you ask, would you be scared that you won't like your favorite band's new album?

To me, they were playing djent before it was a term. They were definitely the first Meshuggah-inspired band I got into, and they were doing the whole ERG thing when I first saw them in 2006 or early 2007. Now, though, I'm worried that since I'm burnt out on that entire sound, I won't like ATB's new stuff.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

well they're far more original than the copycat bands out there so i dont think you should have anything to worry about


----------



## Rick

The Reverend said:


> I'm scared that I won't like this album. Why, you ask, would you be scared that you won't like your favorite band's new album?
> 
> To me, they were playing djent before it was a term. They were definitely the first Meshuggah-inspired band I got into, and they were doing the whole ERG thing when I first saw them in 2006 or early 2007. Now, though, I'm worried that since I'm burnt out on that entire sound, I won't like ATB's new stuff.



Don't be scared.


----------



## mattofvengeance

RoRo56 said:


> I'll just leave this here..


----------



## kylendm

I'm pretty confident I'm going to shit my pants when this drops.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Love that song more every time i here it!


----------



## matt397

If I have to wait any longer for this _f_uckng album to come out Im going to have a god damn aneurysm.


----------



## KJGaruda

The Reverend said:


> I'm worried that since I'm burnt out on that entire sound, I won't like ATB's new stuff.



Only time will tell, man. I'm kind of in the same boat but I'll always have love for some ATB. Besides, we've been waiting too long for this!

Everyone has that one band/artist from 5+ years ago that still makes them go.. "f... yeah" even if they don't listen to that type of sound as often anymore.


----------



## dnlhudson9

reppin my home town! love atb, one of my favorite bands


----------



## Draceius

New song premier November 5th, about ....ing time, and I guarantee it'll be a wolf amongst ravens or anti-pattern, but at least we get to hear them with studio quality.


----------



## anomynous

Remember remember the fifth of November


----------



## The Reverend

anomynous said:


> Remember remember the fifth of November



ayo mayne wat u meen


----------



## kevdes93

So stoked cuh


----------



## brutalwizard

I wonder what kind of artisic statement The sumerian (boo, VOM, and ATB) bands are trying to make with every song being Full songs of Mostly Rythm based chugging. Are riffs not the in thing now? Not bagging on Them just at a loss on what happened to riffs like on Rareform, Boo's a higher place, and Vom's [id].


----------



## Rick

I love these guys but man, that bored the hell out of me.


----------



## alec16

all the old grooves bands be disappointing me lately. hopefully the rest of the album tastes better. sumerian is blowin it


----------



## MetalBuddah

Well...the song might not be the best but damn, the production is great and it grooves pretty hard. 10/10 would mosh. That low C# is really ....ing clear


----------



## jeleopard

MetalBuddah said:


> Well...the song might not be the best but damn, the production is great and it grooves pretty hard. 10/10 would mosh. That low C# is really ....ing clear



The production is like the opposite of great.

I hope it's just YouTube, but it's so compressed and the kick has literally 0, well, kick. Sounds like a wet towel.


----------



## MetalBuddah

jeleopard said:


> The production is like the opposite of great.
> 
> I hope it's just YouTube, but it's so compressed and the kick has literally 0, well, kick. Sounds like a wet towel.



Sound pretty good through my Beyerdynamic DT880s....


----------



## RickSchneider

The guitars sounds really in your face, but they seem to lack a bit of bite. A hell of a lot of flub but not much high end. Is that just me? When the solo plays it makes the rhythms sound that much more muddy and not that articulate. I'm with the person previously hoping this is YouTube's doing!

Be that as it may, I don't really beg that much of my music nowadays and I don't mind this song, but compared to some other bands releasing simplistic chug based songs, this is probably my least favourite as far as production goes


----------



## DLG

this whole genre is on it's last leg, creatively at least.


----------



## ByDesign

Considering how low the guitars are tuned, I think the production is a feat in itself. Pretty damn clear for such a ridiculously low tuning.


----------



## isispelican

this is getting old


----------



## Winspear

Dat hollow tone


----------



## Pezshreds

Vocals sound like they've been recorded via a radio


----------



## Dan

The mix spoils it IMHO, plus the song needs a little more melody. It's a solid live song though. I don't think it works well on record


----------



## Draceius

After waiting for this song to be released for a year and a half, I'm far from disappointed, and I don't know why people are surprised, this is the song that was most hyped by all the fans who saw the preproduction video and who saw the live videos, but I guess everyone is so accustomed to complaining upon every new release that comes from sumerian. Anyway, apart from the mix could be a tad better, and have more of a punch, I'm really excited to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## Andrewsonfire




----------



## Lorcan Ward

This song sounds 100 times better live. I saw them upstairs in a tiny room and the low bouncy chug literally shook the building. The outro groove was mesmerising and everyone's jaw was left on the floor. 

It may not have the magic of their live show or at least they failed to capture it on CD but this song is incredible live. I'm really looking forward to the album.


----------



## gordonbombay

The best part about this song is this youtube comment

"Trent - Bassist
Justin - Bassist
Lerichard - Rope Skipper&#65279;"

I think we have clearly reached the point of diminishing returns on ERG. The tone is crap. Just a fuzzy bass sound essentially. I feel like it could be so much better transposed to an 8 string but oh well.


----------



## crg123

ByDesign said:


> Considering how low the guitars are tuned, I think the production is a feat in itself. Pretty damn clear for such a ridiculously low tuning.




I have to agree. I would have thought it would have been muddier but it does sound quite hollow. Having said that... why are VoM and After the burial releasing material like this?? They are such technically accomplished bands. The writing level isn't on par with what I expect of them, but it is their creative choice. Hopefully this phase will end and/or this is just not the best example of what to come with these albums.

On the other hand I really liked BOO's newest release (Although The Discovery was WAY better) because I understood it as part of their evolution as a band. These other two bands I'm sitting around confused when I listen to them. 

I love groove but I'd rather not listen to what sounds a car spurting to life for an entire song.


----------



## Dropsonic

I don't want to get into this whole discussion about whether the song is good or not and all that.
That being said, I must admit I liked this song better when I saw them live. It was just brutal, loud and ....ing amazing. I think the machine-like guitar playing is what I dislike the most. Production wise, this song isn't as dynamic as I thought it'd be. Still, I like it and am hyped as .... for this album.

But I think it's pretty stupid to bring Sumerian Records into this, as I seriously doubt they had ANYTHING to do with the songwriting/production itself. Criticizing bands like VoM, BOO and ATB for releasing " chuggy " material is of course fair, but remember that this is their music. Whilst constructive criticism is cool, telling a band how they should write their music is not.


----------



## Joose

They made the notes clear, what an awful thing they've done.

Seriously though, sick song.


----------



## DLG

I think there's a difference between clarity and guitars that sound like keyboard vsts


----------



## anomynous

I'm waiting for the new AAL to be open chugging at this point


----------



## MikeH

Not bad. More interested in this than the new Veil Of Maya and BOO releases. I'm still not sold on Anthony, quite honestly. Two albums later.  The guy they had on the original version of Rareform will always be my favorite.


----------



## sakeido

MetalBuddah said:


> Well...the song might not be the best but damn, the production is great and it grooves pretty hard. 10/10 would mosh. That low C# is really ....ing clear



this is one of the worst mixes I've ever heard, one of the only legit contenders for being worse than Periphery I. at least these guys have an excuse for having to try and mix around C#. insanely, mindblowingly godawful. song might be cool but as is, there is no impact, crush, heaviness, anything to it at all.. this is one of the top 3 most lifeless mixes I have ever heard 

songwriting wise vocals had some sweet ideas and some of the grooves would definitely be gnarly live


----------



## kylendm

Ugh... What happened


----------



## spawnofthesith

I dig this, not as good as the first two albums, but blows away In Dreams (that album was boring/meh as ....). And dear god, that C#...


----------



## The Reverend

This is exactly what I was afraid of. Where's my Cursing Akhenaten Pt. 2? Where's my Ometh, or Rareform? The syncopated, fast staccato breakdowns used to be ATB's gimmick when it came to breakdowns, but they always had tasty as f--k riffs to make up the rest of the song. This is pandering to a crowd of idiot children who discovered ERGs early last year.

I'm gonna buy this album because ATB is my favorite band, but holy shit do I hope they give me more than this.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Pretty much boring, it's what I expected of this song to be completely honest after listening to more recent live videos.

My ONLY peeve with this, is that why would you release a "New" song that's been played and heard so often by the fans already. Most fans already know about this, it's just a studio release, would have been cool to hear a different song.


----------



## Winspear

I don't actually think that the 9 string is to blame. I know I 'only' tune to Eb but I've had experience with C and I honestly don't feel that there is any much difference mixing between that or anything up to around G, as long as the string is nice and tight. The tone there is just bad, regardless of the note. I know exactly how it would sound on a more conventionally tuned guitar - it's a sound I've heard plenty in the recording forum here. I suck at dialing tones myself haha, but I really don't think that much lower is harder.


----------



## oracles

I was afraid of this. Mix is lifeless, and overall the song itself is pretty boring. I don't doubt at all they could change that live and really make that song something different, but for such a technically accomplished band, I have to admit the chugging bores the shit out of me. Hopefully the rest of the album is better.


----------



## isispelican

I hope that Sumerian are choosing the singles and that they look for the chuggiest songs because thats what kids supposedly like. Otherwise idk what to say. Also the mix is really bad, especially the vocals and the snare.


----------



## Rick

The Reverend said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of. Where's my Cursing Akhenaten Pt. 2? Where's my Ometh, or Rareform? The syncopated, fast staccato breakdowns used to be ATB's gimmick when it came to breakdowns, but they always had tasty as f--k riffs to make up the rest of the song. This is pandering to a crowd of idiot children who discovered ERGs early last year.
> 
> I'm gonna buy this album because ATB is my favorite band, but holy shit do I hope they give me more than this.



I'm looking forward to hearing Anti-Pattern, I keep watching the same live video of them playing it and I love this song.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

This happens sometimes when bands write songs for playing live. Unless you really capture the live element in a studio recording it just doesn't work.

Despite that I've listened to it 20+ times. Absolutely love it it but when the first riff hits it should make you look down and realise ATB just hit the brown sound and you've messed your pants.


----------



## Sikthness

damn this is very disappointing. Too bad. ATB is capable of a lot more. After hearing the new BOO, the new VoM song, and now this I don't know what to say about this Sumeriancore stuff. I really enjoyed these bands but the chugging and production on most is not for me. I don't think bands realize they are starting to sound less heavy the lower they tune. Also the contrast between melody and chugging and dissonance is what makes songs sound heavy or brutal. IMO.


----------



## matt397

IMO this is right in step with In Dreams. Personally, I f_u_ckin love it. Can't wait to pound it in the car, Can't wait to lose my shit when I hear it live. They couldn't release this any faster.


----------



## no_dice

I don't hate it, but I don't love it. It's a head-nodder, but it feels like it just plods along with no dynamics. I'm really hoping for more from the album. These guys are so good at riffing, I can't imagine them putting out an album that's just one long droning chugfest.

EDIT: Also, I'm not one of the people that hated In Dreams. Not all of the tracks were winners, but there were some great songs on there.


----------



## Fat Mac

9 Tracks

Anti Pattern
Of Fearful Men
Pennyweight
Disconnect
Nine Summers
Virga
Neo Seoul
Parise
A Wolf Amongst Ravens







And from Justins Instagram


----------



## anomynous

Hopefully they're lengthy


----------



## Joose

I suppose maybe people are complaining about the guitar tone because they're expecting that low of a C# to work with the usual tones. I think it sounds rad.


----------



## RickSchneider

Joose said:


> I suppose maybe people are complaining about the guitar tone because they're expecting that low of a C# to work with the usual tones. I think it sounds rad.




I just think it was EQ'd less than ideally. It has a shit load of low mids and lows, but it lacks a real "bite" that highs add. True, it's not unappealing to listen to as it is, but the range it's placed in means that so much of the mix is in that low EQ range - guitar, bass, and half of the drum kit. Everything lacks a true punch because it's all competing to be audible in my ears. When i heard this riff on the studio update, I was excited because it was crazy low and groovy but it still had that bite I'm talking about: (2:51 in the video)


----------



## Joose

^I'll have to listen to that with headphones tomorrow; cause I didn't really hear much of a difference.


----------



## Dropsonic

Does anyone know if the solo played at 2:30 made it onto the album? Cause for some reason, I find it mother....ing amazing!


----------



## Draceius

Dropsonic said:


> Does anyone know if the solo played at 2:30 made it onto the album? Cause for some reason, I find it mother....ing amazing!



No idea, most likely yes, but all we can do is wait and see


----------



## Fat Mac

I made an amateur edit of the song to make the outro not fade out and have it be like it's played live. Also I added some guitars from the studio update video on top to give it some "bite" towards the beginning of the song.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Joose

anomynous said:


>




That was all kinds of awesome. That ought to provide some relief to those that didn't like A Wolf Amongst Ravens.

2/2 for me though. Very much looking forward to this album.


----------



## CTID

I'm by no means a producer, or even good at home recording, but both of these songs just feel empty, I guess? Like there's absolutely no low end whatsoever. Everything feels like it's all occupying the same highish frequencies.

That's not to say that either song is bad, but I just feel like the production could be better.


----------



## Joose

CTID said:


> I'm by no means a producer, or even good at home recording, but both of these songs just feel empty, I guess? Like there's absolutely no low end whatsoever. Everything feels like it's all occupying the same highish frequencies.
> 
> That's not to say that either song is bad, but I just feel like the production could be better.



I just tested this song 4 different ways. iPhone earbuds, Bose earbuds, my Turtle Beach Xbox headset and my car with its stock Boston Acoustics system. iPhone earbuds: Weak. Bose: Well, it's Bose... it sounded great. Headset: Also great. Car: Good, but a little weak. It's the same problem Korn's "Issues" has in my car. I get plenty of low end, but just not enough for that album.


----------



## RickSchneider

I'm actually digging this less than the previous track. While it has a bit more going on, it seems the down tuned guitar was offering so much of the low end I was hearing.

I'm really not liking the production at all


----------



## matt397

....There all youtube videos you guys have heard so far. Wait till the album comes out. 

Seems like there's going to be a big variety on this album of old school ATB and some of the new stuff. This makes me very excited.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^While youtube does mess up the quality its not to blame here. There are some very weird guitar tones and effects used on this album.

I'm digging the new track. The structure is similar to songs of Aspirations. Very unusual guitar solo and lots of tasty riffs. Guitar tone is weird and the BTBAM style clean part was very out of place. I won't be pre-ordering the album but if its good I'll get it when its out.


----------



## SeanTheMetalhead

I'm seeing Trivium on the 14th of next month and After The Burial and DevilDriver are playing alongside. I haven't really heard any of After The Burial's stuff. So I'm wondering, are those guys any good?


----------



## sakeido

matt397 said:


> ....There all youtube videos you guys have heard so far. Wait till the album comes out.
> 
> Seems like there's going to be a big variety on this album of old school ATB and some of the new stuff. This makes me very excited.



Youtube doesn't kill audio quality this bad, especially if you put it on 720p 

New tune is better than the last one but this mix is just so, so bad.... sounds completely unfinished.. maybe a polished demo or something. It's all over the place like some of it is finished and some isn't. Rhythm guitar tone sounds like Axe FX with built in cab models and a wah pedal on it, totally hollow in the low mids. Sounds like a scratch tone that needs to go out for re-amping, but the solo around 2:30 sounded really great. Bass tone has a nice tonal quality sometimes, cymbals sound pretty good but the snare drum triggering during sounds like amateur hour Superior shit especially during blasts.

Huuuuuuh this mix just doesn't make sense. Who the hell is at the controls here? 

Song is definitely good though I dig this way more than the last one


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I like "Of Fearful Men" a bit better than "A Wolf Amongst Ravens", but I'm also not digging the production all too much, and I dunno if it's just that I'm not used to hearing it or what it is, but I find that I'm not really into the whole low C# thing, just as a matter of personal taste.


----------



## GunpointMetal

sakeido said:


> Youtube doesn't kill audio quality this bad, especially if you put it on 720p
> 
> New tune is better than the last one but this mix is just so, so bad.... sounds completely unfinished.. maybe a polished demo or something. It's all over the place like some of it is finished and some isn't. Rhythm guitar tone sounds like Axe FX with built in cab models and a wah pedal on it, totally hollow in the low mids. Sounds like a scratch tone that needs to go out for re-amping, but the solo around 2:30 sounded really great. Bass tone has a nice tonal quality sometimes, cymbals sound pretty good but the snare drum triggering during sounds like amateur hour Superior shit especially during blasts.
> 
> Huuuuuuh this mix just doesn't make sense. Who the hell is at the controls here?
> 
> Song is definitely good though I dig this way more than the last one


 
I pretty much have felt like ALL of their drums sound like amateur hour superior shit! I've learned not to judge a mix till I have a CD-quality version to listen to, though...


----------



## Triple7

I dug the song. Looking forward to the album coming out. Anthony really sounds great on these tracks as well, dude definitely stepped his game up.


----------



## gunch

Sikthness said:


> damn this is very disappointing. Too bad. ATB is capable of a lot more. After hearing the new BOO, the new VoM song, and now this I don't know what to say about this Sumeriancore stuff. I really enjoyed these bands but the chugging and production on most is not for me. I don't think bands realize they are starting to sound less heavy the lower they tune. Also the contrast between melody and chugging and dissonance is what makes songs sound heavy or brutal. IMO.




This.



sakeido said:


> Youtube doesn't kill audio quality this bad, especially if you put it on 720p
> 
> New tune is better than the last one but this mix is just so, so bad.... sounds completely unfinished.. maybe a polished demo or something. It's all over the place like some of it is finished and some isn't. Rhythm guitar tone sounds like Axe FX with built in cab models and a wah pedal on it, totally hollow in the low mids. Sounds like a scratch tone that needs to go out for re-amping, but the solo around 2:30 sounded really great. Bass tone has a nice tonal quality sometimes, cymbals sound pretty good but the snare drum triggering during sounds like amateur hour Superior shit especially during blasts.
> 
> Huuuuuuh this mix just doesn't make sense. Who the hell is at the controls here?
> 
> Song is definitely good though I dig this way more than the last one



Also this. 

Whoever is telling these bands to make their rhythm tone as thin and gated and dry as possible needs beat up


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I like the song, but I'll agree with the other people saying that the guitars sound super thin like a half-cocked wah


----------



## sakeido

silverabyss said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this.
> 
> Whoever is telling these bands to make their rhythm tone as thin and gated and dry as possible needs beat up



that would be the djent trend setters Misha and Acle


----------



## MikeH

Sumerian is heading in the direction of Rise Records, it seems. Both songs just sound very uninspired to me. Not a whole lot going on. Just ambient leads over chugs. I wanted another Rareform, but so far it seems unlikely.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i like both songs


----------



## Rick

Well, I believe they did it all themselves so...


----------



## JEngelking

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i like both songs



Same here. Of Fearful Men has had more replay value for me so far, but I don't think A Wolf Amongst Ravens is too bad.


----------



## JEngelking

.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

What the .... is this song...I believe that this is the point where the down-tuning needs to end. What a bunch of contrived, boring, uninspiring riffs.


----------



## Eptaceros

sakeido said:


> that would be the djent trend setters Misha and Acle



If you think that mix sounds anything like what Misha has ever done with bulb/periphery, you need to get your head out of your ass.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm at least able to listen to Of Fearful Men more than once. It's still not hooking me in very well. TBH, if these two songs were the debut singles from an unknown band, I don't think I'd give them another shot.


----------



## Draceius

RagtimeDandy said:


> What the .... is this song...I believe that this is the point where the down-tuning needs to end. What a bunch of contrived, boring, uninspiring riffs.



Just want to point out that the bulk of Of Fearful Men is only using the first 6 strings (in Eb standard), until the outro, which uses the 7th string (which is Ab), so not sure what you're getting at by down tuning. The rest is your opinion, and I personally disagree (to this and quite a few statements, but it's not worth going into, each to their own and so on)


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Draceius said:


> Just want to point out that the bulk of Of Fearful Men is only using the first 6 strings (in Eb standard), until the outro, which uses the 7th string (which is Ab), so not sure what you're getting at by down tuning.



I have a feeling he was referencing "A Wolf Amongst Ravens" when it comes to the downtuning thing, and I agree with him there...after a certain point of downtuning (and I own an 8-string I keep in drop-E most of the time, so I'm not hating on downtuning), it just kinda goes from sounding like a guitar to sounding like a bunch of basses going at once, which Spinal Tap did first and better with "Big Bottom".


----------



## sakeido

Eptaceros said:


> If you think that mix sounds anything like what Misha has every done with bulb/periphery, you need to get your head out of your ass.



and if you don't think this tone follows logically from what bulb has been doing since 2009 or so, you need a new set of ears
the guy wrote the book on crap dry, overcompressed and ultra-gated tones throwing up "organic sound" as a smokescreen the whole time 

the only good mix periphery has had was done by somebody who wasn't bulb


----------



## isispelican

^ The debut mix is not great but its certainly not bad and at that time it was a pretty big deal coming from someone's bedroom.


----------



## Randy

MikeH said:


> I wanted another Rareform, but so far it seems unlikely.



I loved Rareform and I kinda thought all their subsequent releases sounded like various shades of Rareform. My disappointment mostly comes from the fact I was expecting their sound to grow more and for them to build on those concepts (some of the vibes in "Cursing Akhenatan" or the moving rhythm centric-ness of "Berzerker", for example) but instead, it feels like every release is the same composition of "chugga chugga, sweep, breakdown, chugga, breakdown, outro" and little growth. 

To me Rareform was pretty original when it came out and it's still in my playlist but the subsequent 5+ years of djent's oversaturation and (IMO) growth-stunted songwriting took off some of the polish, and has made the prospect of hearing that same album written another couple times pretty uninteresting.

I think we've gotten "another Rareform" in design but not in execution. I'd like to hear something that makes me want to pickup my guitar or write a new song the way Rareform did, but so far that doesn't seem like that'll be happening.


----------



## Eptaceros

sakeido said:


> and if you don't think this tone follows logically from what bulb has been doing since 2009 or so, you need a new set of ears
> the guy wrote the book on crap dry, overcompressed and ultra-gated tones throwing up "organic sound" as a smokescreen the whole time
> 
> the only good mix periphery has had was done by somebody who wasn't bulb



Holy shit, we get it that you don't like his mixes. How about moving on to another topic of discussion for once. Literally every time I see you in a thread, you have to mention your dislike for Misha's tone. Normally I don't care enough to respond, but when you start spreading your verbal diarrhea to the point where it becomes irrelevant, personal garbage, I'd like to stand behind Misha on this one. 

and I'm laughing so hard at this..."throwing up 'organic sound' as a smokescreen the whole time" Once again, get your head out of your ass. He's not Chriss Angel. He was a regular dude exploring his limited gear in an effort to better himself. Yeah, you may be right about his tone in older songs like The Focus Hour, when he was a total noob at recording and working with what he had, trial and error.



> and if you don't think this tone follows logically from what bulb has been doing since 2009 or so, you need a new set of ears







Yeah, totally similar tone. 

I think my ears are fine. Please stop complaining about Misha in every thread. This is you -


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Draceius said:


> Just want to point out that the bulk of Of Fearful Men is only using the first 6 strings (in Eb standard), until the outro, which uses the 7th string (which is Ab), so not sure what you're getting at by down tuning. The rest is your opinion, and I personally disagree (to this and quite a few statements, but it's not worth going into, each to their own and so on)









I'm sorry but borderline atonal drop C# tuning or a 9 string, whatever the case being played in a repetitive octave riff is about as inspiring as chewing gum.

Like what the hell _is_ this?


Every single riff and progression is so predictable

How the hell is this the same band blows my mind. Oh wait, trends.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH9tLxAHRaE


----------



## Draceius

Hey, remember that part where I said *Of Fearful Men*, at least I know what song you're talking about now. I get what you mean, though I still disagree to some extent, but that's me, and I've been waiting for that song to get released for over a year, so I already knew what to expect.


----------



## Chuck

I've never even seen a sakeido post in which he wasn't complaining about production on djent albums.

/OT

I listened to an extremely small portion of the new song and went back to Nevermore.


----------



## Hybrid138

I'm going to wait for the album stream before the release to make a judgement. I'm disappointed so far but there are still more songs on the album!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

i like the songs but the mix makes it hard to listen to. I get to listen to music while working so I can really hear how thin it is when comparing it to other bands. I certainly won't be paying for something thats a chore to get through.


----------



## sakeido

Chuck said:


> I've never even seen a sakeido post in which he wasn't complaining about production on djent albums.
> 
> /OT
> 
> I listened to an extremely small portion of the new song and went back to Nevermore.



then I guess you only read threads about djent bands?


----------



## Chuck

sakeido said:


> then I guess you only read threads about djent bands?



I guess so! Otherwise you have 5,712 posts whining about production!


----------



## Silence2-38554

I love A Wolf Amongst Ravens, but for some reason Of Fearful Men bores the shit out of me. And the mix IS worse on that song. Very odd...


----------



## no_dice

Finally listened to Of Fearful Men. I actually like the song quite a bit, but the production lets it down.

It's funny how many people on youtube are defending the mix with ridiculous statements like "You're not an audio engineer so you can't say shit about the mix." Apparently you need a degree in music production to have an opinion about a mix. I'm starting to hate the internet.


----------



## The Reverend

no_dice said:


> Finally listened to Of Fearful Men. I actually like the song quite a bit, but the production lets it down.
> 
> It's funny how many people on youtube are defending the mix with ridiculous statements like "You're not an audio engineer so you can't say shit about the mix." Apparently you need a degree in music production to have an opinion about a mix. I'm starting to hate the internet.



It reminds me of when I went through this really pretentious phase of listening to nigh-unbearable noisejazz and recorded feedback and would tell people that they just weren't sophisticated enough to enjoy it. If it's well done, people will like it, if it's not, they won't. There's very little to be said for expertise in this area.


----------



## brutalwizard

Of fearful men is too sick. Getting a Forging vibe from it.


----------



## neurosis

I haven´t heard much of this band other than the In Dreams album and these two songs. 

I listened to them first when a friend told me Rusty Cooley had a guest solo on that album. He´s a total shred-fanatic so he would´t stop until I heard it.

Although I didn´t really like the sound of the record 100% I fell in love with some of the riffs. 

This band is one of the few that transition between really heavy groove, sometimes with a familiar hardcore edge, to crazy leads without sounding off. I could say I´ve found some of the songs I´ve heard more or less interesting but I think this is a great band and definitely a name to take in consideration among extended range bands, considering the overwhelming shadow cast by Meshuggah. 

I don´t like Wolves, but Of Fearful Men is everything I like of this band (I actually love the variety, patchy feel) and except the lead in the end everything sounds good enough to me, specially the transition between the classic part and the breakdowns and the ending riff going low is really ballsy. I´d get the album if I knew it´s going to be consistent with this song.


----------



## thegut

Of Fearful Men is a badass song that's trap in a bad mix. The whole song shreds but I feel like I'm listening to the song recorded live by someone's Iphone. Quite surprising considering how In Dreams sounded great. I played the iTunes version on my HI-FI speaker system and it just sounds terrible, no bite to the guitar tone and surprisingly a lack of bottom end. The instruments are squashed to shit with vocals placed too high in the mix.


----------



## The Reverend

neurosis said:


> I haven´t heard much of this band other than the In Dreams album and these two songs.
> 
> I listened to them first when a friend told me Rusty Cooley had a guest solo on that album. He´s a total shred-fanatic so he would´t stop until I heard it.
> 
> Although I didn´t really like the sound of the record 100% I fell in love with some of the riffs.
> 
> This band is one of the few that transition between really heavy groove, sometimes with a familiar hardcore edge, to crazy leads without sounding off. I could say I´ve found some of the songs I´ve heard more or less interesting but I think this is a great band and definitely a name to take in consideration among extended range bands, considering the overwhelming shadow cast by Meshuggah.
> 
> I don´t like Wolves, but Of Fearful Men is everything I like of this band (I actually love the variety, patchy feel) and except the lead in the end everything sounds good enough to me, specially the transition between the classic part and the breakdowns and the ending riff going low is really ballsy. I´d get the album if I knew it´s going to be consistent with this song.



Go listen to Rareform. In my opinion, it's the best work they did. There's a lot of stuff that rips on In Dreams as well, and their first album, Forging A Future Self, has some great parts too, but nothing captures the essence of After The Burial like Rareform. Techy, heavy, catchy; Rareform did it all. 

After a few more listens, Of Fearful Men doesn't depress me as much as it did, though I still don't think very highly of it. I'm allowing myself a tiny bit of hope for a Rareform 2.0 still.


----------



## Rick

The Reverend said:


> Go listen to Rareform. In my opinion, it's the best work they did. There's a lot of stuff that rips on In Dreams as well, and their first album, Forging A Future Self, has some great parts too, but nothing captures the essence of After The Burial like Rareform. Techy, heavy, catchy; Rareform did it all.
> 
> After a few more listens, Of Fearful Men doesn't depress me as much as it did, though I still don't think very highly of it. I'm allowing myself a tiny bit of hope for a Rareform 2.0 still.



Rep.


----------



## neurosis

I'll check it out soon. Thanks!


----------



## NaYoN

Ok so I have the new album, and it's actually not bad. Longtime perusers of this thread might know that I really hate In Dreams and give this band a lot of shit for it, but I like the songwriting on the new album.

Two caveats:
Some songs feel like "Hey people really like Fingers Like Daggers/Cursing Akhenaten/Ometh, let's basically remake those songs" which is alright I guess. Better than them remaking Encased in Ice or whatever. Anthony still sounds pretty bad most of the time, but one of the tracks has vocals akin to the original version of Fingers Like Daggers. Nine Summers opens up in a manner similar to Cursing Akhenaten (Pretty sure the opening riff was in one of the prepro vids) yet it's my favorite track so that's fine. Virga is basically Berzerker, and that's cool too. Neo Seoul opens up with a clean guitar intro that can be mistaken for Fingers Like Daggers, but then sounds more like a decent In Dreams track. Pennyweight sounds quite a bit like Absolution at times (except for opening with ".... YEAAAHH! OWWWW!" which sounds really stupid but whatever)

The production is insanely horrible and amateurish, and it even differs from song to song (goes from bad to awful). I don't know if the label sent us an incomplete promo, but it's titled "MP3 MASTER" so who knows. I really, really hope that they don't release the album in this state.

Other than those two, I dig the album quite a bit. A decent balance of chugs and actual riffs.

So yeah, get hyped.


----------



## Joose

^So there's no Encased In Ice style song? That sucks, cause that track grooves hard.

Oh well, I'm just glad they still have Anthony. One of my favorite vocalists that only screams.


----------



## NaYoN

Joose said:


> ^So there's no Encased In Ice style song? That sucks, cause that track grooves hard.
> 
> Oh well, I'm just glad they still have Anthony. One of my favorite vocalists that only screams.



Anti-Pattern is kinda like EiI. Parise sounds a lot like it too. Parise's second half has some weird stuff that makes it sound a lot like a Korn song. You can find live videos of Anti-Pattern on youtube, that's probably the most straight forward chugging song.


----------



## RickSchneider

I am so concerned about the production on this album. I still couldn't believe Of Fearful Men was released in the state it was when A Wolf Amongst Ravens had been released just a short while beforehand - sounding much better. Call me a prude but I really couldn't enjoy listening to Of Fearful Men just because of the production quality, and if the album is similar, I can't imagine I will be listening to it much, either


----------



## NaYoN

RickSchneider said:


> I am so concerned about the production on this album. I still couldn't believe Of Fearful Men was released in the state it was when A Wolf Amongst Ravens had been released just a short while beforehand - sounding much better. Call me a prude but I really couldn't enjoy listening to Of Fearful Men just because of the production quality, and if the album is similar, I can't imagine I will be listening to it much, either



The version that was sent out as a promo is in that state, if not worse at times. It may or may not be final. I hope it's not but I fear it is. There's very little time left to press CDs and send them to retailers.

But then again, sending a shitty version of the album out as a promo might be a leak-combating measure (this is the first time Sumerian sends out a promo so early, it's weird) (labels actually send out low-quality rips of albums as promos to combat leaks, but I've never encountered unproduced versions) but that's also odd because if I were reviewing it in this state the production would reflect as a huge negative mark on the score.


----------



## matt397

If I can listen to Everforthrights debut and pretty much everything from Danza and still thoroughly enjoy all those albums then I have no fear that I won't enjoy this album.


----------



## NaYoN

matt397 said:


> If I can listen to Everforthrights debut and pretty much everything from Danza and still thoroughly enjoy all those albums then I have no fear that I won't enjoy this album.



It's not even guaranteed that the final version will have this production so we just wait and see.


----------



## matt397

NaYoN said:


> It's not even guaranteed that the final version will have this production so we just wait and see.


Yeah, I know. I was saying no matter what shape the production is in I don't really care. To an extent. I love these guys way tou much to let production quality get in the way  Rareforms production quality was complete ass but I still to this day pound that f_u_cker in my car almost everyday.


----------



## NaYoN

matt397 said:


> Yeah, I know. I was saying no matter what shape the production is in I don't really care. To an extent. I love these guys way tou much to let production quality get in the way  Rareforms production quality was complete ass but I still to this day pound that f_u_cker in my car almost everyday.



I understand, I'm just trying to make sure that everyone gets that this is a weird situation and I'm not saying that this production is final (it may or may not be, no idea).


----------



## matt397

Honestly as much as I may sound like i'm being a little too optimistic I think they've released all this stuff with low quality production on purpose. There all super talented guys with years of experience recording, I really can't see them releasing something subpar to what's already been released. Who knows, though.


----------



## NaYoN

matt397 said:


> Honestly as much as I may sound like i'm being a little too optimistic I think they've released all this stuff with low quality production on purpose. There all super talented guys with years of experience recording, I really can't see them releasing something subpar to what's already been released. Who knows, though.



Sumerian's track record with helping bands produce isn't great though. See Structures, the stock Superior Drummer sound on Autotheism (which is also present here) etc.

What's really odd is that there is a difference in production quality between songs. If everything was produced badly then I'd understand, but some are worse than others, the sound is noticeably different.


Anyway, this discussion isn't really relevant right now. I've been listening to the album all day, and while I think it's a huge step up from In Dreams and a return to form, it's not as good as Rareform/FAFS. But that's ok, it's not a bad album. Fans of every ATB album will find something to like here. There are very clear mannerisms from all of their albums. The riffing is like a mixture of Rareform and In Dreams. Ignoring production issues I'd give this album a solid 4 out of 5. I used to have 0 faith left in this band following In Dreams, but they have completely restored my faith and redeemed themselves in my eyes.


----------



## sakeido

I didn't think In Dreams was that bad. Really boring to listen to but it played sooooo good live, that tour was sick. course I still don't listen to the album ever, always rareform instead, but even if their albums are dull those same songs rock a live audience so hard


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i feel like im one of the only ones who really enjoyed In Dreams, i thought it was a fantastic album


----------



## isispelican

In Dreams was great, I always find it so easy to listen to!


----------



## NaYoN

Don't worry, there's some stuff for In Dreams fans here too. But I feel like there's a conscious effort to win back older fans who were disappointed, while still keeping some of the good aspects of In Dreams. Really, if you liked any previous ATB album you'll find something to like here.


----------



## Jonathan20022

NaYoN said:


> Don't worry, there's some stuff for In Dreams fans here too. But I feel like there's a conscious effort to win back older fans who were disappointed, while still keeping some of the good aspects of In Dreams. Really, if you liked any previous ATB album you'll find something to like here.



I hope they're not trying to win anyone back, that shouldn't be an artist's goal imo. And that's when bands begin to deteriorate trying to satisfy their fanbase in bits and pieces. I'm sure this isn't what they were trying to do, that's part of why I enjoyed In Dreams, after hearing so much flack that it got. When I actually sat down to listen to it with these low bad expectations, I was pleasantly surprised. Yeah it's not supposed to be some "Riff Mania 5000 Extravaganza", they're songs and as a whole I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Nlelith

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i feel like im one of the only ones who really enjoyed In Dreams, i thought it was a fantastic album


I feel like I'm the only one who like this album more than their other ones. Maybe I need to re-listen them though. Again.


----------



## ByDesign

Could the fluctuation in production quality perhaps be due to the same mix being applied to the entire record regardless of a significant difference in guitar tunings throughout the tracks? As opposed to certain tracks being mixed in ways that were appropriate to the tones/tunings?


----------



## NaYoN

ByDesign said:


> Could the fluctuation in production quality perhaps be due to the same mix being applied to the entire record regardless of a significant difference in guitar tunings throughout the tracks? As opposed to certain tracks being mixed in ways that were appropriate to the tones/tunings?



It is possible because the tracks with the lower tunings sound different from the ones with their regular tuning.


----------



## The Reverend

My main gripe with In Dreams is that a lot of seemed to me to be trying to keep up with the trend at the time of playing techy metalcore. The argument could be made that since After The Burial started with that the sound, they were just returning to their roots, but we all know the truth .

I don't remember where, but I remember seeing somewhere that Justin and Trent said In Dreams was more or less an experiment for them, and that they wanted to go back to sweet riffs a la Rareform.


----------



## NaYoN

The Reverend said:


> My main gripe with In Dreams is that a lot of seemed to me to be trying to keep up with the trend at the time of playing techy metalcore. The argument could be made that since After The Burial started with that the sound, they were just returning to their roots, but we all know the truth .
> 
> I don't remember where, but I remember seeing somewhere that Justin and Trent said In Dreams was more or less an experiment for them, and that they wanted to go back to sweet riffs a la Rareform.



As I said on the last page, they did more or less exactly that


----------



## Paul McAleer

In Dreams was definitely a grower for me, it didn't really do much for me at first after I played out like one track from the album. I decided to play through the album and realized it definitely has something going for it. One thing I love about now was the production, I felt it was pretty pristine and clear. Their guitar tone re-amped through Jocke Skogs Fortin Natas, mm so good.


----------



## NaYoN

Quoting myself for people who won't read the last page:



NaYoN said:


> Ok so I have the new album, and it's actually not bad. Longtime perusers of this thread might know that I really hate In Dreams and give this band a lot of shit for it, but I like the songwriting on the new album.
> 
> Two caveats:
> Some songs feel like "Hey people really like Fingers Like Daggers/Cursing Akhenaten/Ometh, let's basically remake those songs" which is alright I guess. Better than them remaking Encased in Ice or whatever. Anthony still sounds pretty bad most of the time, but one of the tracks has vocals akin to the original version of Fingers Like Daggers. Nine Summers opens up in a manner similar to Cursing Akhenaten (Pretty sure the opening riff was in one of the prepro vids) yet it's my favorite track so that's fine. Virga is basically Berzerker, and that's cool too. Neo Seoul opens up with a clean guitar intro that can be mistaken for Fingers Like Daggers, but then sounds more like a decent In Dreams track. Pennyweight sounds quite a bit like Absolution at times (except for opening with ".... YEAAAHH! OWWWW!" which sounds really stupid but whatever)
> 
> The production is insanely horrible and amateurish, and it even differs from song to song (goes from bad to awful). I don't know if the label sent us an incomplete promo, but it's titled "MP3 MASTER" so who knows. I really, really hope that they don't release the album in this state.
> 
> Other than those two, I dig the album quite a bit. A decent balance of chugs and actual riffs.
> 
> So yeah, get hyped.





NaYoN said:


> Sumerian's track record with helping bands produce isn't great though. See Structures, the stock Superior Drummer sound on Autotheism (which is also present here) etc.
> 
> What's really odd is that there is a difference in production quality between songs. If everything was produced badly then I'd understand, but some are worse than others, the sound is noticeably different.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this discussion isn't really relevant right now. I've been listening to the album all day, and while I think it's a huge step up from In Dreams and a return to form, it's not as good as Rareform/FAFS. But that's ok, it's not a bad album. Fans of every ATB album will find something to like here. There are very clear mannerisms from all of their albums. The riffing is like a mixture of Rareform and In Dreams. Ignoring production issues I'd give this album a solid 4 out of 5. I used to have 0 faith left in this band following In Dreams, but they have completely restored my faith and redeemed themselves in my eyes.




Also, our own AlucardXIX reviewed the album on heavy blog (yeah he writes for us now) and here's his review as well, his impressions are pretty much the same as mine:

After The Burial &#8211; Wolves Within - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Draceius

NaYoN said:


> Also, our own AlucardXIX reviewed the album on heavy blog (yeah he writes for us now) and here's his review as well, his impressions are pretty much the same as mine:
> 
> After The Burial  Wolves Within - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



Great read, added a bit to the good expectations I had for this album, if production is the only big issue with it, then I really can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## alec16

you don't think they would release a shitty produced album and then release a re-release just to make some extra $$$ would they?... i hope they wouldn't


----------



## elnyrb10

> Also, our own AlucardXIX reviewed the album on heavy blog (yeah he writes for us now) and here's his review as well, his impressions are pretty much the same as mine:
> 
> After The Burial  Wolves Within - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



i like how in the article he cited three albums that michael keene produced as all having bad production lol


----------



## Dropsonic

After giving the album a proper listen, I feel like it lives up to it's predecessors. The production got a lot of flack, but honestly I don't mind it.

Also the song " Nine Summers " features one of my favorite solos ever!


----------



## jeleopard

thegut said:


> Of Fearful Men is a badass song that's trap in a bad mix. The whole song shreds but I feel like I'm listening to the song recorded live by someone's Iphone. Quite surprising considering how In Dreams sounded great. I played the iTunes version on my HI-FI speaker system and it just sounds terrible, no bite to the guitar tone and surprisingly a lack of bottom end. The instruments are squashed to shit with vocals placed too high in the mix.



I refuse to believe that his version will be the same one we'll hear on the album. I feel like this is just a quick mixed release just to give fans something.

Like how Scarlet was released early and sounded like poop.


----------



## Drowner

Dropsonic said:


> Also the song " Nine Summers " features one of my favorite solos ever!



I also found it to be quite delightful.


----------



## jbguitarking

After listening to it once its a grower for sure, definately less technical as a whole but I'm not a seasoned ATB listener (only listened to In Dreams which I really enjoyed) so I cant compare how technical they have been on previous efforts.

The mix/production isn't amazing I will say but I reckon that comes with the whole album being so low-tuned.


----------



## sakeido

the two singles are probably the two worst songs on this album  rest is great on a first playthrough


----------



## Drowner

sakeido said:


> the two singles are probably the two worst songs on this album  rest is great on a first playthrough



I agree with this, i will likely be skipping them on future playthroughs.


----------



## Draceius

Did you guys get the preorders already? I'm now very jelly.


----------



## Joose

I listened to the album on an mp3 website. I like it, will take some time to love it though. It took a new vocalist and the re-release for me to really enjoy Rareform, whereas In Dreams was playing nonstop for quite awhile when it was released.

I do like it more than even Rareform's re-release though, so that's good.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The new album is awesome! The mixing actually sounds alright. A few weird volume peaks and super scooped guitars but the catchy hooks and melodies take your mind off it.


----------



## JW Shreds

Anyone else think that their original vocalist Nick Wellner did guest vocals on Virga? It sounds a lot like him


----------



## Drowner

megadeth1391 said:


> Anyone else think that their original vocalist Nick Wellner did guest vocals on Virga? It sounds a lot like him



It sounds EXACTLY like him.


----------



## JW Shreds

Drowner said:


> It sounds EXACTLY like him.



Im glad im not the only person who thinks so, i literally got chills the first time i heard it. Definitely cool as hell that he made an appearance


----------



## dicknoluck

Despite claims of horrible production, this album is still my new favorite release of the year (until Modern Day Babylon's new album drops ;p). 

It's just seriously so good.


----------



## anomynous

Definitely Nick on Virga


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Oh god, the production is horrible. Sounds like my mixes! haha


----------



## Hybrid138

Is the album out? Amazon says it's gonna be released on the 17th?


----------



## Draceius

It's been leaked already, amazing album though, to me, it's only the 7 string songs that came out with a weird mix, all of the 8 string songs sound to fine to me.


----------



## elnyrb10

i swear to science when i heard the opening riff in Neo Seoul i thought the chorus from "turn that beat around" was gonna come in. it sounds just like that


----------



## sakeido

I'm even starting to come around on A Wolf Amongst Ravens now. In the context of the album, it caps things off pretty well. 

mix is just totally bizarre and inexplicable but whatever I said my piece on it

of this latest round of Sumeriancore bands the only ones who came out with a decent sound are BoO, but that one is a Sturgis mix so I think it was all presets anyway  I don't think they budget much for recording


----------



## Paul McAleer

Loving the album to the point where the mix doesn't bother me anymore, I'm glad I pre-ordered the album. Regret nothing now! 

Anyone else feel that it sounds like a mix of FaFS and Rareform at all?


----------



## CTID

Honestly, when you listen to the entire album in context, the mix, while still not great, doesn't really stand out as terrible.

I really agree with sakeido, A Wolf Amongst Ravens is actually great in the context of the album. The album is great and you should listen to it.

Though the leak I found is only 192 kbps so it'll sound better than it does now.


----------



## crg123

Lol wtf is he doing/saying at 1:36 of Anti-pattern. Sounds like ....ing golem from Lord of the rings.


----------



## NaYoN

crg123 said:


> Lol wtf is he doing/saying at 1:36 of Anti-pattern. Sounds like ....ing golem from Lord of the rings.



During live shows he does that part as spoken word. No idea what happened with the production of that line on the album. Then again, there are many things with the album's production that make me go "...what? Did the producer fall asleep and knock some random knobs on the mixing console?"


----------



## crg123

All I heard was a weird noise when I was listening to the album with my cheap earbuds but it made me curious so I threw on my studio headphones (Ultrasone Pro 900s) and it was like he saw his "precious" I was kind of confused/ laughing so I played it a few times but i still have no idea whats he's saying haha. I continued the rest of the album with the headphones and this is just bewildering. I'm no expert at mixing but man everything just sounds off.

I'll give it a few spins maybe i'll learn to ignore it. I've kind of given up on a Rareform style album as a follow up.

Edit: I agree wolves among ravens does sound so much better in context.


----------



## Floppystrings

Weird mix.

It's like they turned off all of the post EQ's before they pressed render.


----------



## gordonbombay

So who recorded this?


----------



## The Reverend

Atreyu.


----------



## JW Shreds

gordonbombay said:


> So who recorded this?



Im 99.9% percent sure that their guitarist Justin Lowe recorded/produced again. Side note, Disconnect makes me jizz more and more after each listen, it's the best song they've ever written in my opinion.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Neo Seoul might just be my favourite song by them now. The whole album could just be the first guitar riff and I'd listen to it all day.

You get over the mix pretty quickly. Apart from 2:11 in Anti-Pattern where the lead guitar is stupidly loud.


----------



## Rick

megadeth1391 said:


> Anyone else think that their original vocalist Nick Wellner did guest vocals on Virga? It sounds a lot like him





Drowner said:


> It sounds EXACTLY like him.





anomynous said:


> Definitely Nick on Virga



It is, I asked Anthony about it last night. 

I like the new album, I'm not a huge fan of their guitar tone (I really dug the tone on Rareform) but to each his or her own.


----------



## DVRP

I love how everyone is complaining about the mix. I honestly want to see some of you post better versions. 

So far Im loving some of these tunes, mostly the 8 string ones. Production aside the musical content is awesome.


----------



## sakeido

DVRP said:


> I love how everyone is complaining about the mix. I honestly want to see some of you post better versions.
> 
> So far Im loving some of these tunes, mostly the 8 string ones. Production aside the musical content is awesome.



give me stems and I'll try haha


----------



## Xplozive

Loving the album. The mix doesnt bother me...except for maybe the kick.

Anyone else getting some serious petrucci and satrians vibes from some of the leads and clean parts? Particularly on disconnect and nine summers


----------



## Xplozive

Couldnt find te edit button, double post.

Im flying to LA today from sydney and conveniently atb are playing in santa an so ive convinced my girlfriend that we have to go(shes not a metal fan), so im extrenely excited to see them on sunday. And when i get back to sydney theyre touring here with BoO a week later. Couldnt have planned it better 

EDIT: well i found it now...stupid phone internet is slow


----------



## Mexi

album is way better than In Dreams but my appreciation is somewhat hindered by the fact that it was recorded with a potato.


----------



## alec16

i wish they would give stems of the whole album


----------



## kylendm

That riff at the end of Anti-Pattern is so simple but it just ....ing rules.


----------



## bhakan

As far as the mix, that's what you get for letting a baby produce your record


----------



## GunpointMetal

I didn't think the production was THAT bad....definitely inconsistent from song to song, but I give anyone who does it themselves some props...FVCK a producer! I am so glad they got rid of the breathy, ambient "shout singing" from In Dreams.....and this still sounds better than FAFS and Rareform.


----------



## no_dice

DVRP said:


> I love how everyone is complaining about the mix. I honestly want to see some of you post better versions.



Do you need to be a world class chef to know if food tastes good?


----------



## Eptaceros

No, but I think you need to be a fanboy to get butthurt over people's opinions.


----------



## isispelican

If you're gonna use sd2.0 (which is totally fine), at least try to achieve a more unique sound that isnt so obvious.


----------



## gordonbombay

It sounds like im listening to this on a tiny boombox despite it being my car, studio and headphones. I keep thinking my headphone jack isn't plugged in all the way.


----------



## GunpointMetal

did I find a different mix? I'm not hearing a totally empty, bassless mix or anything....


----------



## sakeido

Eptaceros said:


> No, but I think you need to be a fanboy to get butthurt over people's opinions.



well, that's interesting



GunpointMetal said:


> did I find a different mix? I'm not hearing a totally empty, bassless mix or anything....



I definitely over-exaggerrated before when I said it was the worst mix I've ever heard. It is pretty competent in some respects, everything sits well for the most part so that right there puts it a leg up on a lot of mixes. But the tones they went with on the drums and guitar are pretty bizarre.


----------



## schwiz

Holy big boobs Batman this album is off the hook. Opening riff on Nine Summers is so groovy, and Virga... wow. The album has such a raw feeling like their first album did, but is just much more refined. Everyone is complaining about the mixes on YouTube and blah blah blah, but seriously, it's good stuff.

Minnesota crush represent


----------



## no_dice

Eptaceros said:


> No, but I think you need to be a fanboy to get butthurt over people's opinions.



If you're aiming that one my way, I'm neither a fanboy, nor am I butthurt. I just think it's a poor argument that you have to be able to do better yourself to not like a mix.

If you want to be real about it, the ones getting their feathers ruffled lately are the people that actually like the mixes that most of us don't.

EDIT: After reading again, i see you may have been referring to the post I replied to, in which case we're basically saying the same thing.


----------



## DVRP

no_dice said:


> Do you need to be a world class chef to know if food tastes good?



No, but you have the choice to eat said food. Idiots.


----------



## no_dice

You didn't say, "If you don't like it, don't listen to it." You basically said, "If you think it's bad, let's see you do better." It seems to me that the general consensus is that people like the music, but feel the production could be better, and I don't see anything wrong with discussing that. I don't see how that makes anyone an idiot.


----------



## NaYoN

DVRP said:


> No, but you have the choice to eat said food. Idiots.


----------



## Rick

If you don't like a CD's mix, deal with it. Someone wanted it that way.

It's supposed to be all about the songs anyway.


----------



## NaYoN

Rick said:


> If you don't like a CD's mix, deal with it. Someone wanted it that way.
> 
> It's supposed to be all about the songs anyway.



This assumes there were no mistakes made. if you listen to the Structures album, it sounds horrible, it clips constantly. In videos officially put out by the band, the audio doesn't clip. So somewhere during the mastering process someone messed up.

So no, it's not that "someone wanted it that way". It's most likely the case that someone messed up here as well. Have you even heard the album? This isn't just a bad mix. It's a mix where someone clearly ....ed up. The tones change from song to song and so does the mix, the drum sound changes, leads are too loud sometimes, etc. It's like the producer didn't even bother.


----------



## sakeido

crg123 said:


> Lol wtf is he doing/saying at 1:36 of Anti-pattern. Sounds like ....ing golem from Lord of the rings.



hahahahaha I finally heard this when I was listening to it cranked 

sounds soooo funny!  like a guy blowing words through his lips kinda like an elephant noise or something hahaha


----------



## MikeH

DVRP said:


> I love how everyone is complaining about the mix. I honestly want to see some of you post better versions.



Oh, so since we can't produce albums ourselves, we don't know when something sounds bad. 

Not to mention that a fair few of the members on here definitely could do better.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

man that shit at 1:36 is too fu_c_king funny i like the album but it really does feel a bit unfinished


----------



## schwiz

NaYoN said:


> So no, it's not that "someone wanted it that way". It's most likely the case that someone messed up here as well. Have you even heard the album? This isn't just a bad mix. It's a mix where someone clearly ....ed up. The tones change from song to song and so does the mix, the drum sound changes, leads are too loud sometimes, etc. It's like the producer didn't even bother.



I felt obligated to chime in here. Have you really given the whole CD a good listen? Why would you want every song to sound the same? That's absolutely silly. If you can hear it, they are using a WIDE range of tunings and guitars. So how would you expect that the tones for the guitars would stay the same throughout the whole album? The tonal difference keeps the songs not sounding the same. Obviously their completely detuned 8 strings are going to sound much different then their half step down tuned 6 or 7 strings, tonally. So I would disagree and say that someone (Justin & band) probably wanted each song to sound as it is.

I don't understand the masses of people critiquing every little aspect of this album. I'm sorry, but I don't like metal that sounds like it was produced by a computer to perfection. There has to be that raw, natural sound. Nothing is perfect, so just take it for what it is.


----------



## crg123

I think the critique is not really based off of the varied styling and tones but more of the inconsistencies with the way everything sits in the mix. Each song can have its own identity without feeling out of place within the context of the whole. 

I think the reason why people are giving such a negative reaction is that the album has such potential but it seems like the mix fails to hold everything together. Although I do agree there's a bit of bandwagoning going on in the critique. This is just such a highly respected band within our segment of the metal community as such their very unacceptable to critique, but I think its somewhat of a form of flattery that we feel that the mix is an injustice to their writing. We hold them in such high regard that we feel they could do wayy better than this.

Having said that, I really like the album, but I am a bit bothered that the production is so lackluster.


----------



## schwiz

crg123 said:


> I think the critique is not really based off of the varied styling and tones but more of the inconsistencies with the way everything sits in the mix. Each song can have its own identity without feeling out of place within the context of the whole.
> 
> I think the reason why people are giving such a negative reaction is that the album has such potential but it seems like the mix fails to hold everything together. Although I do agree there's a bit of bandwagoning going on in the critique. This is just such a highly respected band within our segment of the metal community as such their very unacceptable to critique, but I think its somewhat of a form of flattery that we feel that the mix is an injustice to their writing. We hold them in such high regard that we feel they could do wayy better than this.
> 
> Having said that, I really like the album, but I am a bit bothered that the production is so lackluster.



Very eloquently put.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

NaYoN said:


> So somewhere during the mastering process someone messed up.



This can happen a lot when albums are mastered for CDs. I remember reading that Wages of Sin by Arch Enemy isn't the mix that left Andy Sneap's. Some guy in Japan re-mastered the album messing up the quality and then flipped the panning around so left was right and visa versa. The album still sounds amazing but why f**K up something thats perfect. 

I think the songs were recorded, mixed and mastered at different stages like they finished a few songs fully and then wrote/recorded the next bunch. The mix doesn't bother me at all and thats listening on headphones where you will pick up all the inconsistencies in levels. 

I don't like the first two songs at all but the rest of the album is awesome. Its like a mix of Rareform and In Dreams. Lots of tasty licks and riffs.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Yes the mix is not perfect, but I am not bothered by it at all. I'm too busy enjoying these new songs! They did not disappoint.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Reading through this thread you'd think the production was like an early 90's kvlt black metal album or something 



Album is sick, I'm glad they stepped things back up again after In Dreams


----------



## Eptaceros

The drums sound like stock samples...any time I hear a blast beat, it's cringe worthy. The production on Rareform was perfect for their style, but this just sounds like a work in progress. There are some alright moments throughout the album, but they all remind me of other riffs from the past.


----------



## tm20

got the album yesterday and have listened to it a few times. pretty good, but most of the songs sound a bit empty. it's hard to explain but the other albums just had a more full sound, maybe it's the guitar tone. other than Wolves Amongst Ravens, I'm really liking Pennyweight and Nine Summers


----------



## kevdes93

pennyweight, and parise are pretty cool. nine summers is the cursing akhenaten of this album and of fearful men is berzerker part 2


----------



## tm20

Then Pennyweight would be like Aspiration part 2, i really like the happy feel of the song ^_^


----------



## kevdes93

i think neo seoul sounds more like aspiration, especially the intro. its probably my least favorite track however


----------



## -One-

So we're pretty much all agreed that this album is Rareform Part Two? Because that's what I was waiting for when they released In Dreams, and I was very disappointed, but this album is exactly what I wanted (except for in terms of production), and I cannot be more happy about it.


----------



## The Reverend

-One- said:


> So we're pretty much all agreed that this album is Rareform Part Two? Because that's what I was waiting for when they released In Dreams, and I was very disappointed, but this album is exactly what I wanted (except for in terms of production), and I cannot be more happy about it.



I haven't bought it yet, but I'm hoping I agree with you guys on this being Rareform Pt. 2. Nothing would make me happier (except them making a better album than Rareform, something I couldn't describe or even imagine).


----------



## -One-

The Reverend said:


> I haven't bought it yet, but I'm hoping I agree with you guys on this being Rareform Pt. 2. Nothing would make me happier (except them making a better album than Rareform, something I couldn't describe or even imagine).


It's a good deal closer to Rareform than it is to In Dreams or Forging a Future Self, honestly. It's not chuggy enough to remind me of FaFS, and it's not metalcore-y enough to remind me of In Dreams. It's technical enough, uses the 8th string enough, and totally lacks clean vocals, which makes it seem more like Rareform to me. Also, can anyone confirm that the guest vocals on Virga are in fact Nick Wellner? It sounds EXACTLY like him, but I can't find confirmation either way.


----------



## The Reverend

-One- said:


> It's a good deal closer to Rareform than it is to In Dreams or Forging a Future Self, honestly. It's not chuggy enough to remind me of FaFS, and it's not metalcore-y enough to remind me of In Dreams. It's technical enough, uses the 8th string enough, and totally lacks clean vocals, which makes it seem more like Rareform to me. Also, can anyone confirm that the guest vocals on Virga are in fact Nick Wellner? It sounds EXACTLY like him, but I can't find confirmation either way.



It is indeed Nick Wellner. This was confirmed by Anthony, via our very own Rick.


----------



## lukeshallperish

The Reverend said:


> It is indeed Nick Wellner. This was confirmed by Anthony, via our very own Rick.



Nice. I heard it and was like "holy shit, there's no way Anthony learned to scream like Nick"


----------



## Eptaceros

This album is definitely closer to Rareform, but it's just not on the same level. Everything sounds like a rehash of an older song.


----------



## Chrono




----------



## Metalus

RickSchneider said:


> I just think it was EQ'd less than ideally. It has a shit load of low mids and lows, but it lacks a real "bite" that highs add. True, it's not unappealing to listen to as it is, but the range it's placed in means that so much of the mix is in that low EQ range - guitar, bass, and half of the drum kit. Everything lacks a true punch because it's all competing to be audible in my ears. When i heard this riff on the studio update, I was excited because it was crazy low and groovy but it still had that bite I'm talking about: (2:51 in the video)




Does anyone know which song is at 1:51?


----------



## that short guy

Soooo I'm actually really liking all of the songs. It's a little different from what they've done but still have the ATB vibe. I guitar is a little lacking on some songs but overall I really like it.... and yes I'm an ATB fan boy, all though I really do think anothy is there best singer (and a good one at that)


----------



## schwiz

Metalus said:


> Does anyone know which song is at 1:51?



That didn't make the album.


----------



## Triple7

I'd have to agree, IMO Anthony is there best singer as well. 

I'm really digging the new album, it has some great tunes on it. My two favorite right now are Anti-pattern, and Nine Summers.


----------



## ayaotd

I really prefer it to In Dreams. I love Virga. The songs on the album get me going/pumped like Rareform did. I just love the style of playing I guess!


----------



## Pweaks

I really dig Neo Seoul. The main riff is so catchy. I also like Parise, it sounds Periphery-ish to me.


----------



## Hybrid138

Loving Disconnect


----------



## tm20

listened to the album again last night while trying to sleep, didn't realize how amazing this album is.


----------



## Chuck

It rules. And other than a couple inconsistencies in the production, it sounds good to me


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I don't even notice anymore. Really looking forward to hearing these songs live.


----------



## Rick

I love this album.


----------



## SensesTied

I was rather dissapointed by the album personally, I loved Rareform and In Dreams was meh it had its parts but it was a failed experiment to me. But the new one I don't know maybe I haven't given enough spins of it but two times through and nothing really sticks out to me, it sounds like they tried too hard and it came out stale. Virga is the only track that sticks in my head in the slightest and even that doesn't stick very long. Just my opinion.


----------



## crg123

Update: Man this album is a lot catchier than I thought it would be at first. After like 5 plays since I got it I'm sitting at work and just jamming out to the riffs without even listening to the music haha.


----------



## Draceius

I've had Nine Summers stuck in my head since the first playthrough, amazing song, I really want to tab out the solo, but I have some exams I need to sit first before I even have time.


----------



## no_dice

After listening to the whole thing, I'm kind of half and half on it. There are a lot of parts I really enjoy, and some stuff I just don't dig at all. We'll see how it holds up to repeated listens.


----------



## DVRP

Biggest complaint. It's such a short album! The run time feels like an EP almost.


----------



## Sebski

This album is quality. But I just can't stand the production. I really hope some sort of re-master happens.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I don't think a remaster would help the issues here...send the stems to someone else to mix, maybe.


----------



## Dropsonic

Draceius said:


> I've had Nine Summers stuck in my head since the first playthrough, amazing song, I really want to tab out the solo, but I have some exams I need to sit first before I even have time.



Would be VERY much appreciated!


----------



## no_dice

I don't know if it's the guitar tone or what, but after a couple playthroughs, I can't even listen to the album anymore. The morse-code/typewriter/whatever you want to call them staccato riffs just started to grate on my nerves really bad.


----------



## NaYoN

no_dice said:


> I don't know if it's the guitar tone or what, but after a couple playthroughs, I can't even listen to the album anymore. The morse-code/typewriter/whatever you want to call them staccato riffs just started to grate on my nerves really bad.



To me the problem is the kick tone that makes the album sound like it's playing along with a basketball match.


----------



## no_dice

Thanks, now I can't listen without picturing tons of bouncing basketballs.


----------



## Abolyshed

Love it, long awaited album. Sounds more like the first two rather than the in dreams sound. I don't think the production is bad, just different. Did anyone notice the bass has a way different tone now? Overall it's just more after the burial to listen to which is wicked \m/


----------



## tm20

at 2:53 of "Parise" is that funky bit actually bass slapping or is it just a clean guitar?


----------



## jr1092

Finally listened to the entire album. I'm digging it. This coming from someone who doesn't like In Dreams at all.


----------



## Philligan

jr1092 said:


> This coming from someone who doesn't like In Dreams at all.



So, everyone?


----------



## Rick

Philligan said:


> So, everyone?



I liked a bunch of songs from it.


----------



## Triple7

Yea I dig quite a few songs from In Dreams too.


----------



## that short guy

honestly I liked it the best but that's mainly because of pendulum and to carry you away


----------



## Abolyshed

I thought it was their way of trying to get outside "non-metal listeners" to appreciate their music. I myself liked most of it, even the songs i didn't like as much had one cool part i did like. I understand why they want to branch out in that way but every time a metal band does that, it annoys the metal fans who were digging their grimey sound because it's like they tamed it. But I don't see much of that in this new one.


----------



## Philligan

Rick said:


> I liked a bunch of songs from it.



Me too, I was being too harsh. I was definitely let down after Rareform, though - Rareform I think is my favourite metal album ever. Every song has its own unique vibe, but they all sound consistently like ATB.

I've almost finished Wolves Within. I really dig it so far. I've liked every song, and am probably gonna turn around and play it over again once it's done. It sounds like a natural progression from Rareform, with a bit more variety but still the same vibe.


----------



## no_dice

I loved In Dreams, for the most part.  Even if the new album had production on par with that album, I don't think I would like it as much as anything else they've done. Most of it just feels like a dull staccato chug fest.


----------



## NaYoN

no_dice said:


> I loved In Dreams, for the most part.  Even if the new album had production on par with that album, I don't think I would like it as much as anything else they've done. Most of it just feels like a dull staccato chug fest.



Which is totally unlike In Dreams, right? 

Either way I think this is a pretty solid album. No truly bad tracks and a few great ones. I don't think it could ever compare to Rareform or FAFS on an entire-album level, but a few songs on it (Disconnect) can compare to some of the better songs on those albums.


----------



## Chuck

Just popping in to say that I love In Dreams, and Rareform, and Forging a Future Self, aaaaand Wolves Within


----------



## no_dice

NaYoN said:


> Which is totally unlike In Dreams, right?



In my opinion, that album had more personality than this one. We all know that they've always had a ton of chugging in their songs, but this new one feels like it has an overabundance of one particular kind of chug riff: the 16th note patterns with off beat accents, gated so hard that the note is barely discernible.

I suppose it's possible that there aren't as many of them as I'm thinking, and they just stand out because of my distaste for them.


----------



## Draceius

no_dice said:


> I suppose it's possible that there aren't as many of them as I'm thinking, and they just stand out because of my distaste for them.



That is very possible, once you start disliking something you start hearing or seeing it everywhere, and tends to peeve you more. Reminds me a bit of the number P, the psychological thing, where the number P equals the amount of time spent thinking of the number P and the aim is to make it equal nothing, so to not think of it essentially, however once you try to block something out, you start consciously thinking of it more and so the number P grows and I seem to have gone off topic


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Philligan said:


> So, everyone?



In Dreams is my favourite album by them


There is a really good interview here with the lads talking about how they wrote some of the songs, I didn't realise Pennywise was in the same tuning as Wolf amongst ravens:
Exclusive: After The Burial Talks "Wolves Within", Influences, and More @ARTISTdirect


----------



## that short guy

I didn't realize it was that low either


----------



## NaYoN

Lorcan Ward said:


> In Dreams is my favourite album by them
> 
> 
> There is a really good interview here with the lads talking about how they wrote some of the songs, I didn't realise Pennywise was in the same tuning as Wolf amongst ravens:
> Exclusive: After The Burial Talks "Wolves Within", Influences, and More @ARTISTdirect



Pretty cool interview, but I thought it was obvious that Pennyweight and AWAR are in the same tuning. Maybe I'm more accustomed to lower tunings because of my 9 strings though


----------



## that short guy

Probably lol


----------



## Lorcan Ward

NaYoN said:


> Pretty cool interview, but I thought it was obvious that Pennyweight and AWAR are in the same tuning. Maybe I'm more accustomed to lower tunings because of my 9 strings though



I think so! I'm still on 7s.


----------



## SensesTied

Alright I have officially changed my stance on this new album. After hearing it through our pa system with some decent speakers down at the rehearsal spot, this CD is growing on me. Really heavy and catchy. I'm not a huge fan of their vocalist but he still does a good job. This has officially joined my top albums of 2013.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Yeah, after a few listens, the production is not THAT sub-par and the riffs and songs are catchy and heavy all at the same time, so that's fvckin awesome. I feel vocals has always been the weak point in this band, though. I can't stand the "highs" that ANY of the guys they've had have done. This guy (Anthony?) has a good hardcore bark, though.


----------



## DVRP

So after listening to this cd multiple times now I'm starting to hate the vocal production. There's instances where the vocals actually make me flinch because they hurt my ears. 

Still loving in instrumentation though


----------



## GunpointMetal

DVRP said:


> So after listening to this cd multiple times now I'm starting to hate the vocal production. There's instances where the vocals actually make me flinch because they hurt my ears.
> 
> Still loving in instrumentation though


 
This is all of their albums for me.....I can't stand the highs and screams where it sounds like cartoon voice with distortion...like Mickey Mouse doing black metal or something.


----------



## NaYoN

SensesTied said:


> Alright I have officially changed my stance on this new album. After hearing it through our pa system with some decent speakers down at the rehearsal spot, this CD is growing on me. Really heavy and catchy. I'm not a huge fan of their vocalist but he still does a good job. This has officially joined my top albums of 2013.



Mine too!
Farewell, 2013: Nayon&#8217;s Top 15 Albums of 2013 (and some other stuff) - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



DVRP said:


> So after listening to this cd multiple times now I'm starting to hate the vocal production. There's instances where the vocals actually make me flinch because they hurt my ears.
> 
> Still loving in instrumentation though



Yeah Anthony isn't the greatest vocalist ever to begin with, and the vocal production really hurts how he sounds. He actually sounds pretty decent live but on album... eh.


----------



## Draceius

This very annoying that this is nowhere near me, but looks to be an awesome tour


----------



## GunpointMetal

Draceius said:


> This very annoying that this is nowhere near me, but looks to be an awesome tour


 fvck yes Milwaukee!


----------



## Eptaceros

album release tour? for AAL? Did I miss a release date or something?


----------



## Draceius

Eptaceros said:


> album release tour? for AAL? Did I miss a release date or something?



Look at the dates for the tour, AAL are or have already recorded a new album, it's being released next year.


----------



## Eptaceros

As far as I understand, they're still recording. We're definitely not getting an AAL album in 2 months.


----------



## RoRo56

Eptaceros said:


> As far as I understand, they're still recording. We're definitely not getting an AAL album in 2 months.



From Nolly's Facebook on the 18th of December:



> Sending mixes off to mastering is always so nervewracking...


I still don't think it'd be ready, but it's mixed and everything.


----------



## Eptaceros

oh awesome! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## schwiz

ATB absolutely killed in last night in Minneapolis! They put on such a great live performance and at a very personal venue. It was amazing!


----------



## Abolyshed

I've always loved Anthony's high screams. He's got good technique and also style to make the screams the melodic focus of the song at certain points. It's not always the guitar riff being the main melody sometimes the vocals take the lead. That's like as technical as a screamer can be if you ask me, he's pretty ....in awesome.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX

Wolves Within is definitely better than In Dreams, but it's not quite as good as Forging a Future Self and it's definitely no Rareform.


----------



## Joose

InVinoVeritasXXX said:


> Wolves Within is definitely better than In Dreams, but it's not quite as good as Forging a Future Self and it's definitely no Rareform.



I disagree so heavily. 

In Dreams>Wolves Within>Rareform>Forging A Future Self

That being said, the gap between In Dreams and Wolves Within is massive for me. I _like_ all the other albums, but I _looooooove_ In Dreams. It's so heavy; whereas the other 3 are more upbeat; lots of super-duper-happy riffs that usually make me laugh, rather than bang my head.


----------



## Draceius

Joose said:


> I disagree so heavily.
> 
> In Dreams>Wolves Within>Rareform>Forging A Future Self
> 
> That being said, the gap between In Dreams and Wolves Within is massive for me. I _like_ all the other albums, but I _looooooove_ In Dreams. It's so heavy; whereas the other 3 are more upbeat; lots of super-duper-happy riffs that usually make me laugh, rather than bang my head.



Personally, Wolves Within>Rareform>In Dreams> Forging a Future self, on the basis that I can't listen to forging at all because of the vocals, I can't do it, I hate nick's high screams, they ruin entire songs for me. The other three are pretty close though, they all bring something the other lacks for me.


----------



## spawnofthesith

For me its Rareform > wolves within > fafs > in dreams


----------



## NaYoN

Since we're doing this, Rareform = Forging > Wolves Within >>>>>>>> In Dreams


----------



## that short guy

I'll join in on this, for me its Wolves=In Dreams>Rareform>Forging.

To me Wolves and In Dreams are on the same level because they both felt like more of an attempt at writing real songs than just technical pieces of music. While I love all of their albums, Wovles and In Dreams take it for me.

EDIT: dear lord I was tired when I typed this so many gramatical errors lol. fixed some of them but the others can stay because I'm still tired as hell


----------



## ScottyB724

Too good haha


----------



## Paul McAleer

Joose said:


> I disagree so heavily.
> 
> In Dreams>Wolves Within>Rareform>Forging A Future Self
> 
> That being said, the gap between In Dreams and Wolves Within is massive for me. I _like_ all the other albums, but I _looooooove_ In Dreams. It's so heavy; whereas the other 3 are more upbeat; lots of super-duper-happy riffs that usually make me laugh, rather than bang my head.



Agreeing on all accounts on In Dreams, I initially hated it at first until about a year later! I don't know why I love the album so much recently, maybe it's the tone of the Fortin Natas or it's just in your face. 

While I'm digging wolves within, just wishing they reamped the guitars!


----------



## Xplozive

I saw atb last night. Probably one of the best live bands ive ever seen. Good energy and perfect sound. Born of osiris played after but their set was cut short cause the pickup wiring on the bass broke which soured the night.

Met all the guys from both bands, all awesome guys.


----------



## CTID

Xplozive said:


> Born of osiris played after but their set was cut short cause the pickup wiring on the bass broke which soured the night.



A band like Born of Osiris not having a backup bass for that very reason blows my mind.


----------



## Xplozive

CTID said:


> A band like Born of Osiris not having a backup bass for that very reason blows my mind.



It was really dissapointing...they played today aswell and born of osiris guys told us we could get free entry which was cool but i couldnt make it anyway ;(

They didnt have a backup bass because they wanted to save on baggage fees...they didnt have any backup instruments as far as i knew.


----------



## CTID

As big a fan of them as I am, that's really a bullshit excuse. The more I hear about them, the more it seems they really need to work on being more responsible as people and musicians.


----------



## Xplozive

Yea its pretty ridiculous. Theyre my favourite band so it was definitely disappointing. They didnt even seem to care that much either. I asked them if they would have played without a bass but they said no..apparently te bassist suggested that but the rest of them said no


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Xplozive said:


> IThey didnt have a backup bass because they wanted to save on baggage fees...they didnt have any backup instruments as far as i knew.



No Lee Evans to front the bill.


----------



## tm20

so jealous that i missed the Sydney show (currently in Hamburg). What songs did they play? ah well, atleast i get to see Thy Art Is Murder here


----------



## Xplozive

tm20 said:


> so jealous that i missed the Sydney show (currently in Hamburg). What songs did they play? ah well, atleast i get to see Thy Art Is Murder here



They played my frailty, berzerker, anti pattern, your troubles will cease, cursing, aspiration and a wolf amongst ravens. They may have played encased in ice aswell but i honestly cant remember haha. Was an awesome set. Those dudes were shredding their guitars like nothing ive ever seen


----------



## ricknasty1985

I saw them both on the Sunday/yesterday with like 30 people in the room? So awesome, ATB were so damn tight...


----------



## Xplozive

I went to go on sunday aswell but i got there as boo were finishing up. I was so annoyed haha


----------



## Alphanumeric

Imagine this album and the quality of the songs with the production of the new Born of Osiris record. 

The vocals sound like there's a permanent telephone eq on them, in fact, the whole mix has that bandpass eq sound. eh.


----------



## Paul McAleer

I'm still not entirely sure why they chose to release this album with the way it is. I believe it's their best material and still a fun listen to besides all the tinniness. Imagining the album with the production of their previous album or with BoO's TDWA, it would be huge and give it so much more justice it deserves! Step in the right direction, but that mixing dfgsdhgfd


----------



## breadtruck

Wanted to chime in and say after a few listens I'm digging the new album. Personally I'm not a big fan of Forging a Future Self but since Rareform I've loved everything they've done. When I first heard one of their new tracks I heard it on Youtube through cheap earbud headphones and I just brushed it off as pre-production quality. Unfortunately that was the finished product! However, it does sound much better 320 quality through good headphones. 

I guess that's the only disappointment for me. When I listen to that Rareform reissue it just sounds amazing to me. In Dreams too. Fantastic production and I wished for a similar treatment on this new album. I think the reallly low notes sound good, but anything higher than that it sounds a bit tinny and there's no real 'impact' to anything, ya know? I can't really describe it as I'm not an audio nerd, but it doesn't hit me like their previous 2 albums did.

Either way solid release. Some real catchy tracks there. A few people in this thread seem to dislike the vox but I've never had a problem 'em.


----------



## lewis

Im in love with this band after hearing this new record of theirs. I had not actually heard of them before this. Whilst I agree the production seems poor, I did read they did it themselves in house to save money etc. So I respect them for that. Massive respect for bands trying to be self efficient.

I personally didnt like any of their previous work (i checked it out since falling in love with the latest album). Compared to your Monuments - Gnosis type sound, yes it is quite thin. But through my 1000w surround sound system it sounds fine tbh. Its only through digital it sounds pretty bad. I actually love the vocals personally.


----------



## Nlelith

For me Wolves Within is equal in awesomeness to In Dreams. But it has no filler songs, so it's their best *overall* content-wise album. Song-wise, I think my favorites are still from In Dreams and Rareform.

As for production - it's not that great, yeah.
Also, somehow I like their old mixes better than re-issued ones (some songs from Rareform > Rareform Re-Issue, all songs from Forging A Future Self > This Life Is All We Have. They just were not overcompressed so hard.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Don't know if this has been said yet but I realized this a great song to run/workout to!


----------



## matt397

Saw them in Toronto the last night an was gutted there bassist got denied at the border. They still made the best of it and put on n awesome show.


----------



## Rick

Paul McAleer said:


> I'm still not entirely sure why they chose to release this album with the way it is.



Because that's what sounded good to them.


----------



## ayaotd

It was really interesting seeing Justin play bass for the Toronto show. Their set was really good even with only one guitar. Unfortunately it seemed short, and would have definitely been better with the full band. Their vocalist has great energy.


----------



## crg123

AHAAHAHAHAH (mods remove if this somehow violates any rules, I figured if it was ok for facebook it'd be fine for here)

From their facebook: "Hellooooo ladies"
https://www.facebook.com/afterthebu...21460965573/10154079000950574/?type=1&theater


----------



## Fiction

She wants the C#


----------



## TelegramSam

Anyone going to see these guys in London with BoO, Betraying the Martyrs and Buried in Verona? Stoked for it


----------



## Vigaren

I know that their latest album was self produced/mixed, do any of you guys know who did the mixing? Trent or Justin?


----------



## ambler3

TelegramSam said:


> Anyone going to see these guys in London with BoO, Betraying the Martyrs and Buried in Verona? Stoked for it



Saw em on Monday night in Southampton...jesus that was a crazy gig. So worth the £12.50 eee

It was a really small venue, so once they started getting the C# notes out..the floor turned to jelly.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have just gotten into this band, I bought Wolves Within, Rareform and In Dreams and I really like this stuff a lot!
Great heavy riffs and awesome leads, too!

Do any of you guys have some info on what tuning they are using on their 8-stirng guitars?


----------



## Paul McAleer

Santuzzo said:


> I have just gotten into this band, I bought Wolves Within, Rareform and In Dreams and I really like this stuff a lot!
> Great heavy riffs and awesome leads, too!
> 
> Do any of you guys have some info on what tuning they are using on their 8-stirng guitars?




8 string: Some are standard F or a low drop C#.
7 string: Standard A#/Bb or dropped Ab


----------



## Santuzzo

Paul McAleer said:


> 8 string: Some are standard F or a low dropped C.
> 7 string: Standard A#/Bb or dropped Ab



Thanks!

low dropped C? would that be a C below or above the low F on a standard 8 string tuning?
And what would the other strings be tuned to in this low dropped C tuning?


----------



## Paul McAleer

Whoops sorry it's a low Db/C#, glad I double checked!

Downtune the F to C# is all you have to do! 

C# A# D# G# C# F# A# D#

Sorry if the "low" drop C# confused you or anything, it's just a really really low note!


----------



## Santuzzo

Paul McAleer said:


> Whoops sorry it's a low Db/C#, glad I double checked!
> 
> Downtune the F to C# is all you have to do!
> 
> C# A# D# G# C# F# A# D#
> 
> Sorry if the "low" drop C# confused you or anything, it's just a really really low note!



OK, thanks, gotcha!


----------



## Paul McAleer

I also believe the tuning for their song "To Carry You Away" from In Dreams it's 

D# A# D# G# C# F# A# D#


However the 8th string is only played in a short segment


----------



## SirToastalot

The almighty Rick has recommended that I go to ATB's show at the Underworld in London. Happening tomorrow.
A bit last minute, any fellow SS.orgers going?


----------



## schwiz

SirToastalot said:


> The almighty Rick has recommended that I go to ATB's show at the Underworld in London. Happening tomorrow.
> A bit last minute, any fellow SS.orgers going?



The strobes are epic. Let us know what you thought of their live set!


----------



## TelegramSam

SirToastalot said:


> The almighty Rick has recommended that I go to ATB's show at the Underworld in London. Happening tomorrow.
> A bit last minute, any fellow SS.orgers going?



I'm going dude, I work in Camden so I'll be there


----------



## SirToastalot

schwiz said:


> The strobes are epic. Let us know what you thought of their live set!



I'm not sure if they can get a decent lighting rig into the Underworld, it's a bit of a dive! Will definitely report back.



TelegramSam said:


> I'm going dude, I work in Camden so I'll be there



Great, don't have to fly solo. I've PM'ed you.


----------



## Ilenia

i finally saw them last night in italy. i follow them from rareform... i love the performance! and i love the fluo guitar. i really hope that ibanez will make their signature soon or after


----------



## Draceius

My first post in a month or so after moving house, anyway, nice playthrough and demo, doesn't help my gas.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^That sounds amazing!!!!!! I wish the album had a tone as full and chunky as that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Draceius said:


> My first post in a month or so after moving house, anyway, nice playthrough and demo, doesn't help my gas.


Just saw this on Facebook.

Not entirely sold still. Too "djenty".

"Neo-Seoul" is still just a killer song though! Thank you, _Cloud Atlas_.


----------



## s2k9k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38bt98KopPQ


----------



## s2k9k

uh forgot how to post the actual video instead of putting the link


----------



## s2k9k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF5HX8gQrBs


----------



## Nlelith

s2k9k said:


> uh forgot how to post the actual video instead of putting the link


just delete "s" from https://


----------



## Draceius

Nlelith said:


> just delete "s" from https://



Really, I've been using  for ages, didn't know there was an easier way.


----------



## s2k9k

There we go


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

These guys seem like fun dudes to chill with. All of their videos are top notch, but im disappointed they didnt break into stairway like the movie.


----------



## schwiz

I've been playing Rareform wrong this whole time!


----------



## crg123

Random but do you know what the hell is going on in the beginning of the Forfeit on Forging a Future self. The intro scream. Is there some layering or effect going on its almost inhuman... I love it...


----------



## cwhitey2

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> These guys seem like fun dudes to chill with. All of their videos are top notch, but im disappointed they didnt break into stairway like the movie.



They _are_ fun dudes to chill with


----------



## Draceius

Watching a left handed drummer always throws me off, cool none the less.


----------



## matt397

Looks like Justin Lowe has gone missing
http://http://lambgoat.com/news/25071/After-The-Burials-Justin-Lowe-allegedly-missing


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

....  
i seriously hope they find him


----------



## elkinz

ah man the poor dude  

Its so rough, I have a friend who is fighting a similar illness and its really not an easy thing. 

I hope they find him safe!


----------



## robski92

After the Burial Guitarist Justin Lowe Found Dead

Such a sad day. He was a great guitarist.


----------



## -One-

This really is terrible. I met Justin multiple times when seeing AtB, and had hung out with him and the rest of the band, and he was a genuinely good guy. It's honestly ....ing gutting to see this sort of decline happen to such a good guy so quickly, and it's completely unfair to his friends and family. It's absolutely tragic.


----------



## MetalBuddah

He must have been going through some terrible things inside of his head. Listening to that demo reel he put out just makes me think that he gave that to us knowing the end was near. He released it the night before he made that Facebook post. I am extremely gutted by this situation. Like...say what you want about the guy from a musical standpoint but he was a highly skilled player. At least he gave us one last go with his music before he left us.


RIP Justin.


----------



## Keith120286

Anybody got that pic of Justin live, with his jacket hood on and his tongue out? Lacoste guitar, low stance, Anthony to the right.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MetalBuddah said:


> He must have been going through some terrible things inside of his head. Listening to that demo reel he put out just makes me think that he gave that to us knowing the end was near. He released it the night before he made that Facebook post. I am extremely gutted by this situation. Like...say what you want about the guy from a musical standpoint but he was a highly skilled player. At least he gave us one last go with his music before he left us.
> 
> 
> RIP Justin.


I just stumbled upon this and was about to post it and ask if anyone else had found it.



Apparently J. Lowe was quite the budding electronic producer in his free time.


----------



## Jlang

Keith120286 said:


> Anybody got that pic of Justin live, with his jacket hood on and his tongue out? Lacoste guitar, low stance, Anthony to the right.


----------



## ayaotd

MetalBuddah said:


> He must have been going through some terrible things inside of his head. Listening to that demo reel he put out just makes me think that he gave that to us knowing the end was near. He released it the night before he made that Facebook post. I am extremely gutted by this situation. Like...say what you want about the guy from a musical standpoint but he was a highly skilled player. At least he gave us one last go with his music before he left us.
> 
> 
> RIP Justin.



Man I have been rocking this Demo Reel a ton the past few days. The first track is so wonderful. The second is beautiful. Everything is just so well mixed and sounds so full and polished. It's a shame we will never get to hear anymore music from him. If any of you have not checked out the demo reel I suggest you do. Some very great stuff on there.


----------



## habicore_5150

While there are a lot of neat things on that demo reel of his, some of my favorites have to be the ones at 0:00, 3:30, 10:55 (even though part of that went into Of Fearful Men), 14:36, 18:30 (which has gotta be my #1 favorite out of the bunch), and 25:20


----------



## whatupitsjoe

That demo real has some pretty deep stuff on it


----------



## Abolyshed

RIP Justin Lowe, great composer and player. Sad times.


----------



## aesthyrian

I guess you can call this the first time After The Burial has been on stage since Justin's passing. No performance, but some very heartfelt words. 

http://www.metalsucks.net/2015/08/0...neapolis-summer-slaughter-stop-were-not-done/


----------



## wannabguitarist

MetalBuddah said:


> He must have been going through some terrible things inside of his head. Listening to that demo reel he put out just makes me think that he gave that to us knowing the end was near. He released it the night before he made that Facebook post. I am extremely gutted by this situation. Like...say what you want about the guy from a musical standpoint but he was a highly skilled player. At least he gave us one last go with his music before he left us.
> 
> 
> RIP Justin.




Damn, this is full of cool idea


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

aesthyrian said:


> I guess you can call this the first time After The Burial has been on stage since Justin's passing. No performance, but some very heartfelt words.
> 
> After the Burial Take the Stage at Minneapolis Summer Slaughter Stop: "We're Not Done." - MetalSucks



Thats good news.
I'd be lying if I said I expected them to keep going, I thought for sure they were hanging up the towel.
Hopefully the album will have Lowe's parts on it. A tribute album would be fitting, I think. Kind of like Avenged Sevenfold did a few years back.


----------



## aesthyrian

All In Merchandise: After The Burial

ATB have a shirt and a bracelet available for presale in memory of Justin. 

From their instagram: "All proceeds will be donated to two separate charities: The Wildlife Rehabilitation Center of Minnesota, and To Write Love On Her Arms. These two great non-profits were chosen by Justin's family and ATB, and they truly provide help where it is needed."


----------



## anomynous

Looks like we're going to be seeing the band doing shows again sooner rather than later. Should be announced soon.


----------



## jmeezle

anomynous said:


> Looks like we're going to be seeing the band doing shows again sooner rather than later. Should be announced soon.



So glad that this is happening. Curious to see how they handle dual guitar lines... if they're going to have a touring member playing Justin's parts or if his parts will be on a backing track.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## JW Shreds

anomynous said:


>



AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! So awesome to see ATB coming back. The 3 times i've seen them they absolutely DESTROYED. I'll Definitely be at the St Pete date 
I wonder if they will have a fill-in for Justin though, or maybe Trent will do it solo. I've heard rumors of Jason Richardson and that would be awesome, there aren't many other people I could think of that can play Berzerker Behind their head like Juice did (R.I.P) but Jason is one of the first ones that comes to mind


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

So fvcking hyped!
See you guys in San Fransisco


----------



## anomynous

12:00 pm pst tomorrow


----------



## kevdes93

Hooolyyy shiiiitttttt max hype forever


----------



## joeyanderson4

That clip paralyzed me.
HYPE


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HOLY HYPE I'M EXCITED TO SEE WHAT THAT CLIP LEADS TO


----------



## lewis

THE NEW TRACK HAS DROPPED \m/ OMG!!

its literally crushingly heavy. I cant embed youtube vids but heres the song - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUNAX1UYeAE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Draceius

lewis said:


> THE NEW TRACK HAS DROPPED \m/ OMG!!
> 
> its literally crushingly heavy. I cant embed youtube vids but heres the song -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUNAX1UYeAE&feature=youtu.be




Here you go mate, this ....ing sounds immense.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Dude, this song is brutal!! Definitely can't wait for the new album!!


----------



## Triple7

Awesome song. Definitely a good way to come back.


----------



## habicore_5150

This sounds really good


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Absolutely nuts  the panning effect/breakdown at 2:33 made me simultaneously headbang and stank face harder than any new release in recent memory. 

I really hope I can take work off to see them in Austin 11/10!


----------



## Spicypickles

Sounds alright, not as melodic as they usually are. That's kinda why I got into them.


----------



## Static

I like it...everything sounds fine..except..that indian sounding melody/chorus line..i think it sounds kinda corny but other than that the track sounds decent.


----------



## aesthyrian

I'm happy for a new ATB track, and excited for the new album, but I really hope not every song is a long breakdown like "Lost in Static" seems to be.


----------



## kylendm

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Absolutely nuts  the panning effect/breakdown at 2:33 made me simultaneously headbang and stank face harder than any new release in recent memory.
> 
> I really hope I can take work off to see them in Austin 11/10!


Totally agree. 
It's a little repetitive but I can look past that. It definitely sounds better than the last album.


----------



## Nlelith

Hmm, I don't like it that much... It has nice riffs/licks here and there, and Egyptian lead in the chorus is nice, but for the most part it doesn't grab my attention.


----------



## no_dice

It's pretty straightforward, and the "lost in the static" chant in the chorus feels a little too much like a radio rock hook to me, but overall I like the song.


----------



## KJGaruda

Lost in the Static has some damn good bounce to it. It's gonna be a killer live song, I can already see it.


----------



## Paul McAleer

It all sounds pretty killer, even the production sounds a lot better. It just feels empty in some sections of the song. 

If "wolves within" had this production, it would've been their greatest album. (Not counting this upcoming album of course"


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm happy for them getting back on the saddle. The new track is kinda cool but still lacks the pizzazz In Dreams had.


----------



## Paul McAleer

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm happy for them getting back on the saddle. The new track is kinda cool but still lacks the pizzazz In Dreams had.



That Fortin Natas amp made that whole album!!


----------



## kylendm

Fingers crossed for another Berserker. I can dream


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Love the new song but I never was afraid that i wouldn't. I'll for sure be pre-ordering this album, if this part of an album and not just a one off.

I hope they have another song that can hit me like Aspirations did. The first time I ever heard it, it instantly got into my top 5 favorite songs.
Not even Nickleback can't ruin that shit for me


----------



## bloc

Zenki_Kouki said:


> Lost in the Static has some damn good bounce to it. It's gonna be a killer live song, I can already see it.



That's the problem with the song imo. Seems like it was written only so it would be fun live. It's boring as hell if you're listening to it on your ipod or at home or whatever


----------



## Triple7

To each their own I guess, I don't see any problem with this song.


----------



## Wildebeest

Triple7 said:


> To each their own I guess, I don't see any problem with this song.


Sounds like good ol' ATB to me.


----------



## jwade

That little middle eastern melody was pretty overpowering in the mix, too bad. The heavy guitars/drums sounded really excellent. Never been a fan of the vocalist, no surprise that hasn't changed.


----------



## Draceius

jwade said:


> That little middle eastern melody was pretty overpowering in the mix, too bad. The heavy guitars/drums sounded really excellent. Never been a fan of the vocalist, no surprise that hasn't changed.



Overpowering? For me I feel like for once it sits correctly in the mix, a lot of the time I find melodies like that sit way too low. Quite a few times AtB have made a really good lead get drowned out by the chugs behind it like the last chorus in Your Troubles Will Cease. I like that I can hear this melody note for note clearly.


----------



## elkinz

woohoo! Loving that groove man.

When his vocals in I was like "OHHHHHH" cause of how quick they were haha


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Not a fan of the new mix, but then again, I think I was always in the minority opinion being 100% content with how their old material was done.

Pretty thallcore, but always hype for new ATB. This track *slays.*


----------



## lewis

Things Ive noticed about the band going forward post Justin

- they havent replaced him and instead use a Macbook to play his parts (great imo)

- they have lost a spark or something live, they just dont look the same on stage anymore (understandable) but such a shame. 

- because of point 1 their live sound/mix is more empty now which again is a shame.

summary It may take the band quite a while to get back to what they had before, they will never completely recover. I respect them for continuing though and I love the latest single.


----------



## jmeezle

lewis said:


> Things Ive noticed about the band going forward post Justin
> 
> - they havent replaced him and instead use a Macbook to play his parts (great imo)
> 
> - they have lost a spark or something live, they just dont look the same on stage anymore (understandable) but such a shame.
> 
> - because of point 1 their live sound/mix is more empty now which again is a shame.
> 
> summary It may take the band quite a while to get back to what they had before, they will never completely recover. I respect them for continuing though and I love the latest single.



Hopefully after this tour as a supporting act they'll find a replacement... although I can definitely understand why they wouldn't replace him for obvious reasons. I've noticed the same thing with their live act... they seem like the wind is out of their sails a little. Not having Lee on stage really sucks because a.) he's awesome for the live show and b.) he's ....ing good. 

Has anyone heard what's up with Lee anyway? Not seeing him on stage is weird, hope this isn't the beginning of the end 

With that said I'm going to see them on the 25th for the first time, it really sucks that I've been a fan forever and now I only get to see 3/5ths of the band.


----------



## jr1092

jmeezle said:


> Hopefully after this tour as a supporting act they'll find a replacement... although I can definitely understand why they wouldn't replace him for obvious reasons. I've noticed the same thing with their live act... they seem like the wind is out of their sails a little. Not having Lee on stage really sucks because a.) he's awesome for the live show and b.) he's ....ing good.
> 
> Has anyone heard what's up with Lee anyway? Not seeing him on stage is weird, hope this isn't the beginning of the end
> 
> With that said I'm going to see them on the 25th for the first time, it really sucks that I've been a fan forever and now I only get to see 3/5ths of the band.



Lee had a child and is sitting out this tour to be a dad.
Saw them last night in Baltimore and yes, their stage presence is not the same. It probably will never be the same. They still put on a great show all things considering. I lost my best friend to suicide due to psychiatric conditions and it sucks, it takes a long time to recover (9 years for me and I still am not over it). They lost one of their best friends/family member and in all honesty, they're doing better then any one else in their positions would do. They released a very solid single and recorded an entire album to be released next year.
Hung out with Trent after the show for a little bit and asked him if they would replace Justin, he said no. I'm personally glad. Justin is still part of that band in my opinion. Replacing him would cause criticism to the "new" guitarist, because "he's not Justin"

Here's a quick video of the breakdown Berserker I took last evening.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgaojGnKzt8


----------



## Smoked Porter

I dunno, I hope they can eventually replace Justin too. Not for awhile, obviously, but at least a touring replacement would be good. I know I'm being totally selfish here, but I'm just not really down with watching them have a backing track for half of the live guitar parts for the rest of their career. Synths and that kind of stuff I can accept, but not guitar.


----------



## jr1092

I agree, I was sad when I saw the guitar rack half empty and missing some green headstocks. Hard to think of a decent replacement. Josh Travis maybe?


----------



## Triple7

Josh Travis would be an amazing addition to ATB.


----------



## jmeezle

Saw these guys tonight and it was flawless. They had a great stage show like the old days. They also played "Drifts" which was surprising and nailed it. Definitely one of the best shows I've seen in a while.


----------



## lewis

jmeezle said:


> Saw these guys tonight and it was flawless. They had a great stage show like the old days. They also played "Drifts" which was surprising and nailed it. Definitely one of the best shows I've seen in a while.



Great to know, so Justins parts being backing tracked, didnt hinder the show then?. Im relieved tbh if thats the case


----------



## jmeezle

lewis said:


> Great to know, so Justins parts being backing tracked, didnt hinder the show then?. Im relieved tbh if thats the case



Not at all. It's weird hearing his leads over Trent's leads and him not being there but as far as a live mix goes it sounded perfect. I've been watching YouTube videos from previous shows on this tour and was underwhelmed but last night's show was nothing like what I saw in the videos. If anyone is on the fence about checking out this tour please do yourself a favor and go see them!

Here's the end of Berzerker from last night:


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

jmeezle said:


> Not at all. It's weird hearing his leads over Trent's leads and him not being there but as far as a live mix goes it sounded perfect. I've been watching YouTube videos from previous shows on this tour and was underwhelmed but last night's show was nothing like what I saw in the videos. If anyone is on the fence about checking out this tour please do yourself a favor and go see them!
> 
> Here's the end of Berzerker from last night:




You mean Cursing Akenhaten


----------



## Draceius

Ninja'd by an hour because I forgot to refresh.


----------



## jmeezle

Fixed.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

lewis said:


> - they have lost a spark or something live, they just dont look the same on stage anymore (understandable) but such a shame.
> summary It may take the band quite a while to get back to what they had before, they will never completely recover. I respect them for continuing though and I love the latest single.



Agreed, it'll definitely take time especially for live performances. I think backtracking shouldn't affect they're sound, it should really help make a bigger sound more achievable.. Other than that, Lost in Static is pretty sick, I like the lead riff! I hope they stick with these quality recordings, In dreams really had the best mix until hearing the new single.


----------



## Ram150023

Found out literally the day before they were coming here on 11/22 to Rochester... bought the tix immediately.

Un-friggin-believable show they put on. Probably some of the best sound I have ever heard live...

Best part however, due to the venue set up, all the bands were around, some at the bar, some just wandering, but got to personally meet both Anthony and Trent, and gave them my condolences for what happened this summer. 

To make the night even more epic, got to sit over a beer with Trent on everything. Got to talk the new album coming outhbang:!!!!!), Lost in the Static, a new single that would be dropping in a couple weeks, his sound, the guitars and ask some questions on his style of playing...

All I know is it takes massive balls to keep pressing the way these guys are after a tragedy such as they experienced. Granted it definitely wasn't the same with out the entire group, but an amazing show none the less. (Oh and CONGRATS to Lee on the new baby!!) Just pray they keep finding the strength to keep going (selfish) and churning great music!! 

Thanks ATB for a great night... and even GREATER music!


----------



## jmeezle

I'm hoping that they use whatever song is happening from 1:33-2:11 and then again at 3:17-3:35 on the new album. That sh*t is killer!


----------



## Ram150023

jmeezle said:


> I'm hoping that they use whatever song is happening from 1:33-2:11 and then again at 3:17-3:35 on the new album. That sh*t is killer!




AFAIK I cant place it on any of their albums... but agreed!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A little leak?

Here you go, guys. Info on the new After the Burial album. 

After The Burial - Dig Deep CD Album


----------



## Ram150023

Emperor Guillotine said:


> A little leak?
> 
> Here you go, guys. Info on the new After the Burial album.
> 
> After The Burial - Dig Deep CD Album



YEEESSSSS!!!!! THIS JUST MADE MY NIGHT!!!! Oh I cannot wait to hear this. 

I just found Justin's Demo reel on youtube last night... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDMAT1a5bPM

give it a listen. Really shows what talent he had. Trent told me that there were "sprinklings" of Juice on this upcoming album... if they took anything from the demo reel that was released... All ATB fans are in for a serious treat!!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ram150023 said:


> I just found Justin's Demo reel on youtube last night...



He left us with that last little bit of his unfinished work shortly before he died. Man...it's sad going back and listening to it now knowing he uploaded that and then everything started going downhill a few days later.


----------



## Ram150023

Emperor Guillotine said:


> He left us with that last little bit of his unfinished work shortly before he died. Man...it's sad going back and listening to it now knowing he uploaded that and then everything started going downhill a few days later.



I wish there was something that couldve been done to save this heartbreak...

I know any fan of ATB would be there... Not to mention fam / friend in a heartbeat to help in anyway possible.

Its bittersweet hearing those tracks... Smiles along side tears knowing.


----------



## Fiction

...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^ Previous page...


----------



## Fiction

Oops heh, thanks. Pretty excited though!


----------



## jmeezle

I'm curious as to Trent and Justin's writing process. I wonder if it was a 50/50 type thing or did one contribute more riffs than the other. I'm interested as to how ATB will sound in the future if they continue after Dig Deep now that they're without a major writing contributor.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

jmeezle said:


> I'm curious as to Trent and Justin's writing process. I wonder if it was a 50/50 type thing or did one contribute more riffs than the other. I'm interested as to how ATB will sound in the future if they continue after Dig Deep now that they're without a major writing contributor.



I'd always assumed Trent contributed a little bit more on the writing side, but Juice did a bit more on the production. That's what I'm expecting, is a more noticeable change in production. 

I'm excited and nervous at the same time. It all still feels so weird without him, even just listening to the old stuff.


----------



## Ram150023

From all that ive seen / heard... it seems an almost 50/50 split. Justin handled the main riff / melody / drumming while Trent took on the lead runs. 

But its more than evident they both have (had) the talent to take care of all the duties no matter whos involved... 

Definitely excited for this new album and pray this doesn't stop there...


----------



## lewis

One thing ive noticed is it seemed Justin was the main advocate of 9 string and very low tuning?. Trent doesnt seem remotely bothered by 9 strings and it seems like they have ditched 9's now justin is gone?.

I wonder If those very low tunings and 9 string work was what he was bringing to the table?.


----------



## Ram150023

lewis said:


> One thing ive noticed is it seemed Justin was the main advocate of 9 string and very low tuning?. Trent doesnt seem remotely bothered by 9 strings and it seems like they have ditched 9's now justin is gone?.
> 
> I wonder If those very low tunings and 9 string work was what he was bringing to the table?.



If im not mistaken... ATB STARTED with 7 strings. 

They switched to the 8's because the tunings were to low for the 7's to handle and especially for how tight their sound and playing is... not only on the albums but live as well... the natural progression for their target was to add the extra string.

Even in Justin's trial vid of the RG9 on you tube, he even said that the 9 wasn't his main guitar... just another tool in the box to get the sound he / they wanted.

Regardless... I don't see ATB breaking out the 6 stringers on stage any time soon  hahaha


----------



## jmeezle

jmeezle said:


> I'm hoping that they use whatever song is happening from 1:33-2:11 and then again at 3:17-3:35 on the new album. That sh*t is killer!




I'm hoping they put whatever song is happening at 3:17-3:35 on the new album so they can bust out the 6's again


----------



## Ram150023

jmeezle said:


> I'm hoping they put whatever song is happening at 3:17-3:35 on the new album so they can bust out the 6's again



I be willing to bet... the ONLY reason why they use the 6ers is to gain the accuracy and accessibility on those sweeps / some of the more difficult higher end riffage...

But I could be wrong. I just hope this new album is the heaviest, most gut checking music to date. Regardless of what they put down I will still love it like all the rest!!  There isn't a single ATB song that isn't good in its own way.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ram150023 said:


> I be willing to bet... the ONLY reason why they use the 6ers is to gain the accuracy and accessibility on those sweeps / some of the more difficult higher end riffage...
> 
> But I could be wrong. I just hope this new album is the heaviest, most gut checking music to date. Regardless of what they put down I will still love it like all the rest!!  There isn't a single ATB song that isn't good in its own way.



+1.
For some reason, with a title like "Dig Deep," I'm expecting some really ballsy tracks.


----------



## Ram150023

I CANNOT FIND THE PRE ORDER FOR THE NEW ALBUM!!! Ive been frantically searching and so far it's only released in England


----------



## Draceius




----------



## Ram150023

@Draceius...i cant see your post for some reason...?


----------



## Draceius

Ram150023 said:


> @Draceius...i cant see your post for some reason...?



It's just an embedded video, it should work, I can see it at the very least, maybe check your plugins and see if they're up to date, though if someone else lets me know if they can see it I can verify.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Draceius said:


> It's just an embedded video, it should work, I can see it at the very least, maybe check your plugins and see if they're up to date, though if someone else lets me know if they can see it I can verify.



I can see it, so it sounds like a plugin issue to me. Kickass video, though!


----------



## Ram150023

Draceius said:


> It's just an embedded video, it should work, I can see it at the very least, maybe check your plugins and see if they're up to date, though if someone else lets me know if they can see it I can verify.



Yea... Plugin. Dammnit... Gotta fix it somehow on mobile


----------



## Ram150023

NEW ALBUM ORDERED!!!! Got the bundle pack from Sumerian... Tshirt and poster with the disc... $$ veey well spent!!


----------



## MikeH

Learning Lost In The Static by ear and the hardest thing is the god damn chugs. Everything else is some fancy finger work, but really fun to play.


----------



## Ram150023

MikeH said:


> Learning Lost In The Static by ear and the hardest thing is the god damn chugs. Everything else is some fancy finger work, but really fun to play.



Are you kidding??!  THATS THE BEST PART!!

No seriously... The timing is something ive always aspired to be able to do and following along is frustrating as all hell! 

Post a clip when your done!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MikeH said:


> Learning Lost In The Static by ear and the hardest thing is the god damn chugs. Everything else is some fancy finger work, but really fun to play.



S*** man I've been playing 'To Carry you Away' for years now and I still manage to mess up the timing on that second breakdown somehow. 
Their stuff has always been such a blast to play. Always makes me smile how so much of it is only like a half step down and yet still sounds so heavy too.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Ordacleaphobia said:


> S*** man I've been playing 'To Carry you Away' for years now and I still manage to mess up the timing on that second breakdown somehow.
> Their stuff has always been such a blast to play. Always makes me smile how so much of it is only like a half step down and yet still sounds so heavy too.



The solo in that song is really fun!


----------



## MikeH

Ram150023 said:


> Are you kidding??!  THATS THE BEST PART!!
> 
> No seriously... The timing is something ive always aspired to be able to do and following along is frustrating as all hell!
> 
> Post a clip when your done!!



There's currently a 15 second clip on my Instagram (@harms.whey), but I keep my page private. You can follow me (I'll follow you back) and check it out, if you wish.


----------



## Ram150023

MikeH said:


> There's currently a 15 second clip on my Instagram (@harms.whey), but I keep my page private. You can follow me (I'll follow you back) and check it out, if you wish.



Dammit. Wish i could. I think i may be the last human on earth without facebook/instagram/twitter... No social media for me 

So much less drama in life. If your a friend that wants to keep in touch... Youll call or text. And no... Contrary to popular belief... I dont care what you ate last night 

EDIT: i have snapchat... But i consider that video texting...


----------



## MikeH

Understandable. I shouldn't have it, since it consumes my life. But I'll put up a YouTube version once I get the whole song down fluently. The only thing I'm working on now is the upper register harmonies of that diminished riff around the 3:30 mark. And then putting it all together without screwing up.


----------



## Ram150023

MikeH said:


> Understandable. I shouldn't have it, since it consumes my life. But I'll put up a YouTube version once I get the whole song down fluently. The only thing I'm working on now is the upper register harmonies of that diminished riff around the 3:30 mark. And then putting it all together without screwing up.



Sweet! Make sure you post up the link!!

I cannot wait for the new album to drop!!


----------



## jmeezle

HOLY &(^$#&*$*&$^&*


----------



## Ram150023

OH MY GOD!!!! This is FVCKING EPIC!!! Im soooooo happy i preordered! This album needs to be here now!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

FINALLY. This is the ATB I've been waiting for since In Dreams. I'm so over the chug-core stuff.


----------



## Draceius

leftyguitarjoe said:


> FINALLY. This is the ATB I've been waiting for since In Dreams. I'm so over the chug-core stuff.



Even though this is pretty chuggy and In dreams was also really chuggy and the only chuggy song on Wolves Within was a Wolf among ravens, JS.


----------



## MikeH

I think he means stereotypical chugcore/djent.

Also, this song is killer.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm really digging this song! I was already pretty stoked to hear the rest of this album, and hearing this song just makes me look forward to it even more.


----------



## Smoked Porter

So far, so good with the new stuff. Really good.


----------



## bloc

Song grooves fookin' hard like daaayyyuuum my neck


----------



## Triple7

Loving both new songs so far. Can't wait for the new record.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

*This* is how you change your sound without losing fans.
This album sounds like it's going to be so different but still the same ATB we know. 

My body is ready.


----------



## Floppystrings

Awesome riffs.


----------



## jmeezle

:O


----------



## Ram150023

DAMMMMMMIT!!! My preorder shipped yesterday!!!! I need it here now!!!!

This is a whole album teaser! Holy hell this is gonna be an audible assult! I cant wait to have my ear drums beat to shizz!


----------



## Ram150023

jmeezle said:


> I'm hoping that they use whatever song is happening from 1:33-2:11 and then again at 3:17-3:35 on the new album. That sh*t is killer!




FOUND IT!!! New song titled "The Endless March"!!!!! FVCKING BROOTAL!!

Just like Trent told me... " there's will be sprinklings of Justin throughout the album..." Proof positive djents!!!


----------



## habicore_5150

jmeezle said:


> :O




I think I lost count of how many times I hit the replay button on that video. Something tells me its gonna be a damn good album


----------



## jmeezle

Ram150023 said:


> FOUND IT!!! New song titled "The Endless March"!!!!! FVCKING BROOTAL!!
> 
> Just like Trent told me... " there's will be sprinklings of Justin throughout the album..." Proof positive djents!!!



My guess is that Trent wrote that but I think Deluge is something Justin wrote... pretty sure it's in his reel.


----------



## kylendm

I feel like this album is going to be Rareform 2.0 for me and I didn't think that'd ever happen. I'm so stoked.


----------



## Guamskyy

kylendm said:


> I feel like this album is going to be Rareform 2.0 for me and I didn't think that'd ever happen. I'm so stoked.



I would LOVE a rareform 2.0.


----------



## Ram150023

Guamskyy said:


> I would LOVE a rareform 2.0.



There isnt a bad album / song put down by ATB! All of it has its own flare.

I prefer Anthony's lyric / singing out of the 3 personally.

This album... Just as the rest... Are going to be in constant rotation. Everyday


----------



## Gitte

I cant wait for this album to be released!!!


----------



## MikeH

A couple little mess ups, but I ain't even mad.


----------



## Ram150023

Gitte said:


> I cant wait for this album to be released!!!



Feb 19th for the general public... 6 more days!

Am i the only nut that pre ordered?!  the website says "shipped"


----------



## Ram150023

MikeH said:


> A couple little mess ups, but I ain't even mad.




Nice job mate.

One question... Where the hell are you to be wearing shorts??!! Its -3° out right now for me!! #lucky


----------



## MikeH

Dat San Antonio, TX winter, bruh. 

It's 79 here today, and will be in the 80s the next few days. Temperature fluctuations are awful, though. Gets down in the low 40s to high 30s at night, so early morning shifts on post suck for me.


----------



## Ram150023

MikeH said:


> Dat San Antonio, TX winter, bruh.
> 
> It's 79 here today, and will be in the 80s the next few days. Temperature fluctuations are awful, though. Gets down in the low 40s to high 30s at night, so early morning shifts on post suck for me.



Holy crap bud!! SF!! I posted on your "uncle Sam" thread!!

Niagara ARS Fire here! Nice to place a face to the name! 

Ack on topic.. Cooler now your an ATB fan! Hahahah

Must be nice with those temps! Freezing ass today


----------



## MikeH

I'm from Ohio, so I'm used to the cold, but I still hate it. I'm glad I got stationed somewhere with a warm winter.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ram150023 said:


> Am i the only nut that pre ordered?!



Nope


----------



## Paul McAleer

jmeezle said:


> HOLY &(^$#&*$*&$^&*





IM SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Maybrick

I havent been this excited for an album in a very long time. The most important thing for me is to not get too excited otherwise I'll big it up too much haha.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Maybrick said:


> I havent been this excited for an album in a very long time. The most important thing for me is to not get too excited otherwise I'll big it up too much haha.



Right  really the last time there was any good excitement from my life, wolves within was released


----------



## Ram150023

Paul McAleer said:


> Right  really the last time there was any good excitement from my life, wolves within was released



I have to sincerely disagree. Wolves is ATB for sure, but it has its own sound and style.
I love it regardless. Anti pattern and Neo Soul are amazing tracks.

There isnt any single song theyve put down that isnt awesome in its own way. You have to listen to the little nuances and "hidden" sounds and notes... At least thats how i dissect the songs albeit drums, bass, guitar...

Total musicianship to be appreciated.


----------



## schwiz

I got a chance to listen to the new album. It's heavy. The production is way better than Wolves... and it even includes some riffs from Justin's demo reel. Pretty excited to pick it up when it comes out!


----------



## Ram150023

schwiz said:


> I got a chance to listen to the new album. It's heavy. The production is way better than Wolves... and it even includes some riffs from Justin's demo reel. Pretty excited to pick it up when it comes out!



The album in full? Or just teasers?


----------



## schwiz

Ram150023 said:


> The album in full? Or just teasers?



The whole thing.


----------



## habicore_5150

Some of my favorites off of the album are Collapse, Mire, Deluge, Catacombs, and The Endless March

I know I'm not the only one that wants to think that the original title for Laurentian Ghosts is "ATB goes MLG"


----------



## Masoo2

https://youtu.be/9YvcCHsdojw?list=PLH22-xSMERQoVsmSl8VPKdsRJG_5q70t9

Overall I'd say I dig it. Really like the more melodic tracks, but the more chuggy/riffy ones left me wanting something more. Which I think was odd, cause I really dug those kind of tracks on Wolves Within and some of the older releases.

Never was a huge ATB fan though, so take my opinion with a grain of salt and listen for yourselves.


----------



## anomynous

Dat air horn tho


----------



## Draceius

I'm beyond happy with this album, the production is fantastic, the songs are fantastic and addictive. This is everything I wanted without expecting anything specific from them.


----------



## Wildebeest

This is so heavy, I love it.


----------



## Ram150023

Dammit. My preorder is almost here. I will wait to listen to it through my home stereo. I cannot wait to have it in my hands!


----------



## kylendm

I love it. I liked it better than wolves and in dreams. Also Laurentian Ghosts is an awesome tribute to Justin.


----------



## kevdes93

Album rules, favorites are laurentian ghosts and catacombs


----------



## Paul McAleer

Draceius said:


> I'm beyond happy with this album, the production is fantastic, the songs are fantastic and addictive. This is everything I wanted without expecting anything specific from them.



I'm pretty excites to just sit down and listen to it all!


----------



## Pweaks

Laurentian Ghosts is such a feel trip. I was hoping they would include some ideas from Justin's demo reel video and that particular riff is one of the best of that reel in my opinion. Rest of the album sounds great, this definitely my favorite AtB album after Rareform.


----------



## setsuna7

Got it from iTunes, really solid album!! Laurentian, Catacombs and Collapse are my favorites so far&#55358;&#56600;&#55356;&#57340;&#55358;&#56600;&#55356;&#57340; Justin would be proud!!


----------



## setsuna7

double post


----------



## Triple7

I listened to it all on YouTube...wow. What a great album. Probably their most consistent since Rareform, in my opinion of course. Can't wait to own this one.


----------



## wannabguitarist

This album is f*cking fire


----------



## Kobalt

I've heard of this band before, but never gave 'em any attention.

But hell, listened to their album on Sumerian's YouTube (through BoO advertising it on Facebook), and it's pretty badass.


----------



## Ram150023

Kobalt said:


> I've heard of this band before, but never gave 'em any attention.
> 
> But hell, listened to their album on Sumerian's YouTube (through BoO advertising it on Facebook), and it's pretty badass.



You need to give their entire catalog a listen. Start to finish it will keep you moving!!

...and youll NEVER stop listening!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

This WHOLE ALBUM was _*f**king awesome.*_
The shredfest on Collapse? So many tasty riffs.
Laurentian Ghosts is practically feels on wheels.
Lost in the Static is going to be a crazy live song.
The leads on Sway of the Break and Deluge were Virga-levels of awesome.
The MLG airhorn.
DAT RIFF in Catacombs?

Petrucci on a pogo stick, it's been a long time since I've been this satisfied with a release. Even Wolves Within and I've played that sh*t just about every day since it dropped.
I better see some of you boys in Sacramento in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ram150023

FINALLY!!!! Let the war begin on my ear drums!!


----------



## Santuzzo

I listened to some of the tunes on YT, and I love what I heard.
I will definitely order the CD


----------



## Paul McAleer

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This WHOLE ALBUM was _*f**king awesome.*_
> The shredfest on Collapse? So many tasty riffs.
> Laurentian Ghosts is practically feels on wheels.
> Lost in the Static is going to be a crazy live song.
> The leads on Sway of the Break and Deluge were Virga-levels of awesome.
> The MLG airhorn.
> DAT RIFF in Catacombs?
> 
> Petrucci on a pogo stick, it's been a long time since I've been this satisfied with a release. Even Wolves Within and I've played that sh*t just about every day since it dropped.
> I better see some of you boys in Sacramento in a couple weeks.




This is honestly AOTY for me already, as early as this is to call it out. This is their best release as of now, I can actually listen through the album without skipping any songs to get to a killer one. That's definitely something!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

This album is so good! Its great to see the guys bounce back with such a good album after what happened.


----------



## jmeezle

Where is Lee? Is he still taking time off to be with his family? Have they addressed him not being on stage yet?


----------



## Ram150023

jmeezle said:


> Where is Lee? Is he still taking time off to be with his family? Have they addressed him not being on stage yet?



Yes... He had a brand new baby and is taking time to be with his family!! 

And damn straight he should!! After a tumultuous year as they all have had... Family is all you have to keep your strength.

To Lee : If you see this... no worries, we shall keep the pits crushing and the stage warm till you return!!


----------



## schwiz

jmeezle said:


> Where is Lee? Is he still taking time off to be with his family? Have they addressed him not being on stage yet?



He played a few of their older songs at the Minneapolis show on Friday. They introduced the other bassist but didn't say if he was going to be permanent or anything like that.

Trent looks so much more comfortable shredding a 7 than an 8. I presume that most of this new album was written on a 7.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I listened to this album all day in work, had to learn this solo when I got in. 


Tab for anyone who wants to learn it:
After the Burial - Deluge Guitar Tab


----------



## tm20

Dig Deep is sooo good! Laurentian Ghost


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Lorcan Ward said:


> I listened to this album all day in work, had to learn this solo when I got in.




Damn Lorcan, that was clean. 
Thanks for the tab! I'll have to snag that when I get home!


----------



## setsuna7

Sorry guys might have missed it, who will be playing(replacing Justin) live? will Trent be alone playing with backing (guitar)tracks?


----------



## Ram150023

setsuna7 said:


> Sorry guys might have missed it, who will be playing(replacing Justin) live? will Trent be alone playing with backing (guitar)tracks?



No one. Waaaaaay too soon to even be discussing that. 

Saw them back in november... The energy is still there a thankful they continued at all.

Trent kicked serious ass that night.


----------



## setsuna7

Ram150023 said:


> No one. Waaaaaay too soon to even be discussing that.
> 
> Saw them back in november... The energy is still there a thankful they continued at all.
> 
> Trent kicked serious ass that night.





Ram150023 said:


> No one. Waaaaaay too soon to even be discussing that.
> 
> Saw them back in november... The energy is still there a thankful they continued at all.
> 
> Trent kicked serious ass that night.



Yeah I know that it is too soon for a permanent replacement, but during live situation. When you saw them last November, did they used backing track?

just curious. thats all


----------



## anomynous

Yes, it's backing tracks


----------



## Ram150023

Yeah he had a backer... But honestly it didnt take away from the show at all.

Yeah there was a huge void that everyone knew and will guarentee everyone had Justin on their minds... But the band was dead on with ever note, timing and energy.
The bassist from Athere did an excellent job too filling in for Lee...

They played "Lost In The Static" and the entire place erupted... So fvcking epic.


----------



## sawtoothscream

I like it, Laurentian Ghosts IMO is the best on the album by far. 

The album sounds massive, way better mix and guitar tone then wolves. Drumming also sounds much better, wolves was kinda meh drum wise to meh, seemed kinda lazy.


----------



## Maybrick

sawtoothscream said:


> I like it, Laurentian Ghosts IMO is the best on the album by far.
> 
> The album sounds massive, way better mix and guitar tone then wolves. Drumming also sounds much better, wolves was kinda meh drum wise to meh, seemed kinda lazy.



Im struggling to pick a favourite. I've gone from LG, Collapse, Heavy Lies the Ground and Catacombs over the last few days...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Deluge is definitely the winner for me, but Ghosts and Catacombs are soooo very very close.

But it's semantics really, the whole album is huge. Can't remember the last time I loved _every, single, song_ on a release.


----------



## Nlelith

I dig this album so deep.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Nlelith said:


> I dig this album so deep.



Heheh


----------



## Ram150023

The disc hasnt left my side since i recieved it... 

Mire, Catacombs are wicked tracks. Super chills the second i heard the first few notes of Laurentian Ghosts (if youve listened to Justin's demo reel first...)

Overall... Unbelieveable effort from ATB all considering. I pray they come back to WNY soon! Everything that this album was propped up to be, has done that and delivered more!


----------



## Wildebeest

ATB, along with BOO, totally killed it tonight at the Gramercy in NYC. I'm trying to remember their set, I think it was Lost In The Static, Berserker, Aspiration, Collapse and A Wolf Amongst Ravens. I might be missing a song. They were extremely tight and super fun as always. I'm real happy to have seen them again, I think this was my 5th time. Every time I've seen them, they've been with BOO, which is think is cool. Maybe it was my position in the back of the venue, or my earplugs, but I didn't hear any of Justin's parts being played through the PA. It also seemed like Trent didn't play Justin's parts either. I thought it was a nice respectful touch. The music didn't sound any less full than it normally would have. All in all, it was a great time. I wish Justin could have been there.


----------



## Santuzzo

Finally placed my order for the new CD! Now it's the waiting game .... 



anomynous said:


> Yes, it's backing tracks



How did they do this? Was there a backing of rhythm guitars all the way through the songs or only during Trent's solos/leads?


----------



## lewis

Santuzzo said:


> Finally placed my order for the new CD! Now it's the waiting game ....
> 
> 
> 
> How did they do this? Was there a backing of rhythm guitars all the way through the songs or only during Trent's solos/leads?



from what I gather it goes in and out of the rhythm parts being on the backing and then the overlays depending on what parts Trent wants/prefers to play. So for example for the intro of Lost in the static Trent starts playing the chorus lead whilst the main rhythm guitars are on the backing, then at the half way point of that first chorus it swaps and the leads then become the backing and he changes to doing the Rhythm. Follows this pattern throughout their set


----------



## Nour Ayasso

\m/


----------



## Draceius

Whoever at Sumerian thinks these green screen music videos is a good idea needs to stop.


----------



## lewis

Draceius said:


> Whoever at Sumerian thinks these green screen music videos is a good idea needs to stop.



here here, I like the video but deary me it seems cheap and cheesy as hell. Its an amazing track and I love their new album...... but this video


----------



## QuantumCybin

I don't know why, but I absolutely _love_ that damn snare tone. Dry, poppy...almost "woodsy" if that makes sense. It's got this like hollow crack to it that just works perfectly.

But yes, that video is MEGA CHEESE.


----------



## lewis

QuantumCybin said:


> I don't know why, but I absolutely _love_ that damn snare tone. Dry, poppy...almost "woodsy" if that makes sense. It's got this like hollow crack to it that just works perfectly.
> 
> But yes, that video is MEGA CHEESE.



I agree. Proper Hollow wooden sound. I like it too JUST. Any more wooly/resonance on that and it would be too warm and too much low end imo. Works for their mix though. Makes a change for drum sounds to actually sound like they are made from the materials they are. Instead of like EQ'd to hell and sound lifeless and almost too metallic.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lol, anyone remember the Pendulum video? It's been years and I still haven't figured out wtf is going on there.


----------



## schwiz

Lorcan Ward said:


> I listened to this album all day in work, had to learn this solo when I got in.
> 
> 
> Tab for anyone who wants to learn it:
> After the Burial - Deluge Guitar Tab




That was so on point. I wish I could play like that.


----------



## Paul McAleer

lewis said:


> here here, I like the video but deary me it seems cheap and cheesy as hell. Its an amazing track and I love their new album...... but this video



The song deserves much more than the green screen.

This is one of those cases to where I'd much rather watch a lyric video of this tune. Save the extra production costs on something else (I honestly don't know how much these sort of things cost)


----------



## Ram150023

It looks as if Trent's gone 7 

I pray this isn't the end of ATB on 8's.

Not that the music or ATB isn't good with them... its amazing still! and yes I know all their early stuff was written on 7's... its just they seemed to be the main when it came to the heavy 8. They're the reason I even picked an 8 up!

Eh... stupid shizz for me to be down about...


----------



## lewis

Ram150023 said:


> It looks as if Trent's gone 7
> 
> I pray this isn't the end of ATB on 8's.
> 
> Not that the music or ATB isn't good with them... its amazing still! and yes I know all their early stuff was written on 7's... its just they seemed to be the main when it came to the heavy 8. They're the reason I even picked an 8 up!
> 
> Eh... stupid shizz for me to be down about...



I think so too. Seems that Justin was the biggest advocate of bringing an 8 string sound to the bands table. With him sadly gone it could be a combination of wanting to stay away from 8s because its a sad reminder of their friend aswell as Trent always being the 7 string guy out of the 2 of them. Shame but if their tunes stay as good as this new album going forward, then Im not overly worried.


----------



## Ram150023

lewis said:


> I think so too. Seems that Justin was the biggest advocate of bringing an 8 string sound to the bands table. With him sadly gone it could be a combination of wanting to stay away from 8s because its a sad reminder of their friend aswell as Trent always being the 7 string guy out of the 2 of them. Shame but if their tunes stay as good as this new album going forward, then Im not overly worried.



True. I never really thought of it that way. The 9 as well. Justins vid of demo'ing the RG90BK with Neo Soul was amazing...

Agreed. This album is unbelievable irregardless of what was used to write / track... 7, 8 or 9. I don't think the ATB masses need to worry about the quality of tunes. Just as long as they don't stop!

Heres a photo I found... 






So damn young... really points to how long and how deep that relationship must've been. Still shocking...


----------



## Wildebeest

That Lacoste Ibanez is awesome and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## kevdes93

Ugh that picture of the two of them makes me so sad


----------



## Paul McAleer

Ram150023 said:


> True. I never really thought of it that way. The 9 as well. Justins vid of demo'ing the RG90BK with Neo Soul was amazing...
> 
> Agreed. This album is unbelievable irregardless of what was used to write / track... 7, 8 or 9. I don't think the ATB masses need to worry about the quality of tunes. Just as long as they don't stop!
> 
> Heres a photo I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So damn young... really points to how long and how deep that relationship must've been. Still shocking...



They're pretty much brothers


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Just got back from the show tonight at Sacramento, they completely 100% stole it. The energy they brought was unreal.
Literally from the second they played the first note, the entire venue was going insane. None of the other acts even came close to that level of frenzy.
Setlist was shorter than I'd like, Lost in the Static / Berzerker / Aspiration / Collapse / A Wolf, but can't ask for much since they aren't headlining.

Side note, ERRA really killed it too. Super impressed with how tight those guys are live.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Finally got a solid listen of Dig Deep through sony 7506, sounds freaking great! Deluge is definitely my favorite track off this album amongst Catacombs and The Endless March 
The quality of course a step up, definitely good enough for me  won't say much else cause 7506 lol 

Anyway seeing them headline on monday, pretty excited I hope their set is long and awesome


----------



## Nour Ayasso

They we're sick!! What a crazy and awesome floor show!! I got 2 seconds in the mic for Lost In The Static  
Their set: 
Cursing Akhenaten, Lost in The Static, Berserker, Collapse, Anti - Pattern, Your Troubles Will Cease, Aspiration, A wolf Amongst Ravens 

Very awesome show


----------



## Spicypickles

I gave this a few listens then immediately bought it. ....ing heavy, awesome riffing. I digs.


----------



## Ram150023

Wildebeest said:


> That Lacoste Ibanez is awesome and hilarious at the same time.



Wait till you see what im doing on my tribute RG8!! 

I think the Lacoste alligator was awesome! Set him apart and you knew EXACTLY who was playing / who's instrument that was by the sheer color alone!!

Like I said... just wait!! Need a couple parts to be delivered... then the awesomeness will commence! I just hope it channels a small bit of his talent to me!!


----------



## Santuzzo

So I finally received the CD last week, been listening to it a few times through, I love the album. I would not say it's better than their previous albums, because to me all their albums are killer!


----------



## ThePIGI King

I was at a music store last night, and I found a section of CD's of these guys. I've never heard anything by them, but I knew a lot of people here like them, so I picked up the album In Dreams. I must say, it's a pretty darn good album. Is the sound on this album a good representation of their older and newer stuff?


----------



## Triple7

ThePIGI King said:


> I was at a music store last night, and I found a section of CD's of these guys. I've never heard anything by them, but I knew a lot of people here like them, so I picked up the album In Dreams. I must say, it's a pretty darn good album. Is the sound on this album a good representation of their older and newer stuff?



In Dreams is a good album...but IMO their weakest. So, if you really liked that one...you should LOVE the others. 

More of my opinion,

Rareform and Dig Deep are their best
Wolves Within is awesome, and a little better than In Dreams


----------



## Ram150023

ThePIGI King said:


> I was at a music store last night, and I found a section of CD's of these guys. I've never heard anything by them, but I knew a lot of people here like them, so I picked up the album In Dreams. I must say, it's a pretty darn good album. Is the sound on this album a good representation of their older and newer stuff?



Each album has a personality of its own!!

In Dreams was the first album i grabbed of theirs... Excellent thru and thru. "My Fraility", "Your Troubles Will Cease..." are wicked tracks.

But to go from Rareform to Dig Deep... The best way to sum it all up... is that its always been true to ATB! Each and every album. 

The sound/production quality is different but the same on each album. The guitars NEVER fail, the drumming (now that its live... Used to be programmed) is super technical, the vocals change from their first to "Rareform - Reissue" (3 total vocalists... Anthony being the current and IMO the best out of the 3...), Basslines that somehow keep up with not only the pace of the beat but the detuned guitars... The sound has always been refined just that "lil bit more" as the albums came out... Again... Nothing short of spectacular each release.

There is something on each (at least for me)... that just sends chills down your spine... be it a solo, a super detuned open note, breakdown, drum pattern, jazzy bass line or vocal... Every album has its gems.

You just cant go wrong with anything from ATB!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

This should be a testament to how consistent these guys are, two guys just said "all their stuff is awesome but Rareform / Dig Deep is my favorite" and now I'm about to come in here and say the same thing, but about Wolves Within. 

Even Forging a Future Self was a great album, I still bump A Steady Decline alllllllll the time.


----------



## Ram150023

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This should be a testament to how consistent these guys are, two guys just said "all their stuff is awesome but Rareform / Dig Deep is my favorite" and now I'm about to come in here and say the same thing, but about Wolves Within.
> 
> Even Forging a Future Self was a great album, I still bump A Steady Decline alllllllll the time.



As i 110% agree here... I want to clarify... I was hoping to convey in my previous post that ALL ATB material from beginning to end is nothing short of epic.

I DO NOT have a favorite album or song i can singly be able to point out. Reason... EVERYTHING hits in one way or another. There is an ATB song for EVERY mood... And yes... Even sexy time! Hahahaha 

Every album can be listened to start to finish and on repeat. Yes i listen to other bands / artists... But ATB is fail-safe. Always have it in rotation.

But yes i didnt mean to leave out "Forging a Future Self"... "Pi" is just insane... Trying to pick it off... Still cant get the time sig down 

Wolves is a great album. The material is "flowy, beat oriented... With a huge helping of down tune" is the best way I can describe it. It will definitely get you moving in some sort of way.


----------



## Maybrick

Ram150023 said:


> As i 110% agree here... I want to clarify... I was hoping to convey in my previous post that ALL ATB material from beginning to end is nothing short of epic.
> 
> I DO NOT have a favorite album or song i can singly be able to point out. Reason... EVERYTHING hits in one way or another. There is an ATB song for EVERY mood... And yes... Even sexy time! Hahahaha
> 
> Every album can be listened to start to finish and on repeat. Yes i listen to other bands / artists... But ATB is fail-safe. Always have it in rotation.
> 
> But yes i didnt mean to leave out "Forging a Future Self"... "Pi" is just insane... Trying to pick it off... Still cant get the time sig down
> 
> Wolves is a great album. The material is "flowy, beat oriented... With a huge helping of down tune" is the best way I can describe it. It will definitely get you moving in some sort of way.



Whats your ATB sexy time song of choice then?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Maybrick said:


> Whats your ATB sexy time song of choice then?



Berzerker, obviously.


----------



## Ram150023

Maybrick said:


> Whats your ATB sexy time song of choice then?



AAAAHAHAHAHAHA

Welp... Start out with "To Carry You Away"... Follow it up with "Your Troubles Will Cease and Fortune Will Smile Upon You". And since shes not a "Virga" anymore... You can break out "Berzerker"... And to finish it up... A nice sampling of "Pi".

See what i did there? 

Honestly i was just trying to emphasize the point that ATB music is awesome for any situation!!!


----------



## robski92

> Whats your ATB sexy time song of choice then?



A Wolf Amongst Ravens of course! Dat groove though


----------



## Maybrick

Im disappointed no one has said Pendulum - especially how fitting the lyrics would be.

"Swinging back and forth again"

Referencing balls of course.


----------



## Spicypickles

Or "Mire" - We feel so much better here below.


----------



## Ram150023

When did this go from "Everything After The Burial..." to "Turning you favorite metal band in to Luther Vandross..." thread??!!


----------



## Maybrick

Ram150023 said:


> When did this go from "Everything After The Burial..." to "Turning you favorite metal band in to Luther Vandross..." thread??!!



I was desperately trying to think of changing ATB songs into sexual puns or references but I struggled =[


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Throw on "A steady Decline" to let your partner know you're ready for some action below the belt




Spoiler



Talkin bout a blowjob


----------



## jmeezle

These guys nailed "The Endless March".


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Someone started a petition to get Ibanez to make a Justin Lowe signature. I just signed it, you all should too.
https://www.change.org/p/ibanez-rel...&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Ram150023

Nour Ayasso said:


> Someone started a petition to get Ibanez to make a Justin Lowe signature. I just signed it, you all should too.
> https://www.change.org/p/ibanez-rel...&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition



Instantly signed this. 

If theres a single guitar for me that would be a MUST have... This would be my holy grail!!


----------



## Spicypickles

I did as well, but just because I would like to see the money go towards mental health foundations or his family. It would likely be expensive as balls, and I cant afford it.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Wow. Over 1500 people signed it and it's only been up for a day. I hope this goes through, not only would I love to see a sig for him, but the proceeds to go to researching mental health issues and his family would be amazing.


----------



## Noxon

My wife and I both just signed it


----------



## Ram150023

Ive been thinking of this since i saw the post. Im not one to purchase any expensive guitar due to the fact i actually PLAY all mine... Plus i let my kiddos strum on them... Id hate to have something so expensive just being wall art...

But for this the exception will be made. 

Hell i dont think i could even pick a note if i had something like this in my hands without a) feeling completely unworthy to be handling even a likeness of his guitar, b) play anything BUT After the Burial material on it and c) breakdown and lose it because he isnt here anymore to play the actual guitar for us.

If Ibanez has ANY sense... They will do this. Too many fans... And think of the amount of proceeds that will happen.... THIS HAS GOT TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## metale

Nour Ayasso said:


> Someone started a petition to get Ibanez to make a Justin Lowe signature. I just signed it, you all should too.
> https://www.change.org/p/ibanez-rel...&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition



This was my first contact with Justin and ATB. 

Edit: sad that Ibanez has a Justin page with 'next events'...
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/artist/u_artist_detail.php?artist_id=719


----------



## ThePIGI King

Picked up Dig Deep today, super good. I bought if just because I knew Lost in The Static was good, but dang. Good album!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ram150023 said:


> If Ibanez has ANY sense... They will do this. Too many fans... And think of the amount of proceeds that will happen.... THIS HAS GOT TO HAPPEN!!!


I mean haven't we all been talking about this since it happened? I'm surprised a petition just now went up. Me an my friends have been talking about it since it happened, we'd been waiting on Ibanez and then saw everyone painting there RG8's green. Honestly, if Ibanez did a green RG8 stock run I'd be really happy.


metale said:


> Edit: sad that Ibanez has a Justin page with 'next events'...


Right? It sorta bugs me when I see stuff like this...like come on man we all f*cking know what just happened.

Anyway, after reading through those dates it reminded me of the off-tour floor show they did here in vegas. Makes me sad man.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Nour Ayasso said:


> I mean haven't we all been talking about this since it happened? I'm surprised a petition just now went up. Me an my friends have been talking about it since it happened, we'd been waiting on Ibanez and then saw everyone painting there RG8's green. Honestly, if Ibanez did a green RG8 stock run I'd be really happy.



Me too man, I was kind of expecting them to and actually held off on replacing my 8 string for a long time waiting for it. Juice was one of their biggest 8-string players, eclipsed only by Tosin, I think. 

I mean those dudes are some of the biggest Ibanez nerds I know, can't really think of anybody more loyal to their brand. A limited-run 8/7-string model or finish would have been on point and the best way for them to recognize him and all that he did for them. 

God. It still bums me out. Even at just random points in the day, it just hits me sometimes and takes the wind from my sails, and I've only ever met the guy once. I still cannot even imagine what the boys in ATB and his family are going through.


----------



## Mathemagician

Dude a simple bright green RG8 with a maple fretboard would be an instant buy from me. With or without the inlay. The idea of proceeds going to mental health research would be a biiiiig plus to making me buy it "now" versus some point in the future. (If that makes sense)


----------



## Mathemagician

So any odds of an Rg8 dealer run if Ibanez declines do anything with this? Would really like to see it be official & go for mental health awareness. Sucks that it's still a bit of a taboo subject in the US.


----------



## Randy

Mathemagician said:


> So any odds of an Rg8 dealer run if Ibanez declines do anything with this.



Not impossible considering Axe Palace is running a 'short run' comparably priced to the "off the rack" version. You'd just have to find a dealer interested and with enough buying power to make it a reality, which isnt a stretch.


----------



## jmeezle

Is Lee still not on this tour? :/


----------



## habicore_5150

From ATB's Facebook page

*So.... A year ago or so I decided I was done touring so I could focus on my family. I just want to thank all the bands I've toured with, all the fans that came out to shows and all of the friends I made on the road.
ATB will always be a part of me and I will miss performing. I wish Dan Dan Carle, Trent Hafdahl, and Anthony Notarmaso nothing but the best.*

Looks like Lee is calling it a day


----------



## metale

"A year or so ago..."

More like July 21st, IMO. We knew it would take a toll on the band. Not to say that there isn't also personal issues/tiredness.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Yup, Lee is officially done.  It does suck, but is completely understandable, having a baby at home and all isn't exactly conducive to being out on tour all the time.

After The Burial Bassist Lee Foral Exits Band | Theprp.com


----------



## Paul McAleer

That child already has a cool metal dad! 

Let's hope the rest of the members will continue to push on!


----------



## Jake

Saw them last week and they absolutely crushed it. Think it's safe to say they will continue to do so with no sign of slowing down.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Jake said:


> Saw them last week and they absolutely crushed it. Think it's safe to say they will continue to do so with no sign of slowing down.



So glad to hear that!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Hope you're right, Jake. Reaaaallllly don't want to see these guys ever call it quits.
Kind of a bummer Lee's done even with creative input, always enjoyed his parts. Definitely can't fault him for it though, family is kind of a big deal.


----------



## mikernaut

Never had really gotten into these guys before, but loving the newest CD though.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

It's unfortunate to be blasting ATB and log on to read this. Definitely frightening me because I don't want them to disband ):


----------



## aesthyrian

Guys, if they decided to carry on post Justin's passing, then they surely are continuing on after the departure of a bassist who AFAI didn't even record bass tracks on the latest album, or tour in the past year. 

Also, Justin was a huge contributing factor the the band, much more the Lee. Not trying to sound harsh, but it's true. 

So keep supporting ATB, because that's what will keep them from disbanding.


----------



## sezna

aesthyrian said:


> Guys, if they decided to carry on post Justin's passing, then they surely are continuing on after the departure of a bassist who AFAI didn't even record bass tracks on the latest album, or tour in the past year.
> 
> Also, Justin was a huge contributing factor the the band, much more the Lee. Not trying to sound harsh, but it's true.
> 
> So keep supporting ATB, because that's what will keep them from disbanding.



This is what I feel. From their reaction to Justin, Trent and Anthony seem vocally interested in continuing. I haven't heard much from Dan, but I don't see any reason to assume his mindset is different. I'm sure this Lee this wasn't a surprise to any of them, and they had talked about it for a while.


----------



## Maybrick

sezna said:


> This is what I feel. From their reaction to Justin, Trent and Anthony seem vocally interested in continuing. I haven't heard much from Dan, but I don't see any reason to assume his mindset is different. I'm sure this Lee this wasn't a surprise to any of them, and they had talked about it for a while.



To be honest, the impression I've always got from Dan is that hes really shy/timid.

I'll put a lot of money on it that they'll fill Lee's spot and push forwrd.


----------



## anomynous

They already filled Lee's spot with whoever's been touring with them since November


----------



## metale

It's that time of the year. Just wanted to say that I hope Justin found the peace he so desperately craved. Rocking to Laurentian Ghosts now.


----------



## Paul McAleer

metale said:


> It's that time of the year. Just wanted to say that I hope Justin found the peace he so desperately craved. Rocking to Laurentian Ghosts now.



Shred in peace fella


----------



## Abolyshed

I hope the new bassist still tunes the same way, down to F octave lower. \m/


----------



## Draceius

Forgot to post this earlier


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Sup guys;
I just got an email from Sumerian's mailing list that had a link to a store where you could pick up the stems for Rareform, In Dreams, and Dig Deep. Really wish Wolves Within was up there since of the 4 Sumerian records that's the one I'd pick first, but what are you gunna do.

They must have noticed what a hit the Periphery producer pack was because that's also up there. Maybe I'm just slow to the party but this is the first I've heard of this, looks pretty neat.

Pretty bummed out I'm broke from house stuff or else I'd be picking up the triple pack instantly.
I still might.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Sup guys;
> I just got an email from Sumerian's mailing list that had a link to a store where you could pick up the stems for Rareform, In Dreams, and Dig Deep. Really wish Wolves Within was up there since of the 4 Sumerian records that's the one I'd pick first, but what are you gunna do.
> 
> They must have noticed what a hit the Periphery producer pack was because that's also up there. Maybe I'm just slow to the party but this is the first I've heard of this, looks pretty neat.
> 
> Pretty bummed out I'm broke from house stuff or else I'd be picking up the triple pack instantly.
> I still might.




Right as I read this I insta-purchased the "In Dreams" pack and hoping that guitar stems were already reamped with that Fortin Natas amp. I'm going have a lot of fun with these soon! 


Edit: I can only assume Wolves Within wasn't included due to Justin being the man who did the majority of the Engineering/Producing on that album himself. It's his piece that should be left alone maybe? My


----------



## kylendm

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Sup guys;
> I just got an email from Sumerian's mailing list that had a link to a store where you could pick up the stems for Rareform, In Dreams, and Dig Deep. Really wish Wolves Within was up there since of the 4 Sumerian records that's the one I'd pick first, but what are you gunna do.
> 
> They must have noticed what a hit the Periphery producer pack was because that's also up there. Maybe I'm just slow to the party but this is the first I've heard of this, looks pretty neat.
> 
> Pretty bummed out I'm broke from house stuff or else I'd be picking up the triple pack instantly.
> I still might.


This is awesome thanks for the heads up.
I kinda wish they would throw Wolves in there anyway.


----------



## jmeezle

Hope fellow ATB fans saw Trent's Instagram & Snapchat story of him working on new ATB riffs because it was fucking awesome. Unfortunately it's gone but the shit sounded brutal.


----------



## Spicypickles

jmeezle said:


> Hope fellow ATB fans saw Trent's Instagram & Snapchat story of him working on new ATB riffs because it was fucking awesome. Unfortunately it's gone but the shit sounded brutal.


This. Groovy as shit too.


----------



## Paul McAleer

I was able to catch some of it, it all had that "dig deep" sound and vibes going.

Also was interesting that he was using a Friedman model on his Axe-fx.


----------



## couverdure

Since the tunings used in Periphery songs have already been compiled, there should be a list of tunings for ATB songs. Correct me in case if I'm wrong.

A# standard (A#D#G#C#F#A#D#)

The entire Forging a Future Self album (except Redeeming the Wretched, and I believe Pi is in Drop A?)
Pendulum (I believe the 7th string isn't used so it's just D# standard)
Bread Crumbs and White Stones
Sleeper
Anti-pattern
Of Fearful Men
Disconnect
Lost In The Static
Deluge
Catacombs
The Endless March
Sway Of The Break
Drop G# (G#D#G#C#F#A#D#)

Berzerker
Drifts
Cursing Akhenaten (with an 8th string tuned to F that's used in the end)
My Frailty
Promises Kept
Pi (2011 version)
Virga
Collapse
Laurentian Ghosts
F standard (FA#D#G#C#F#A#D#)

Rareform
Aspiration
The Fractal Effect
Ometh
A Vicious Reforming Of Features
Your Troubles Will Cease And Fortune Will Smile Upon You
Encased In Ice
Nine Summers
Parise
Heavy Lies The Ground
Drop C# 6-string (C#G#C#F#A#D#)

Redeeming the Wretched (both versions)
Drop D# 8-string (D#A#D#G#C#F#A#D#)

To Carry You Away (the 8th string is used around 2:34)
Fingers Like Daggers (the TLIAWH version, where the ending breakdown is played an octave lower than the original)
Drop C# 8-string (C#A#D#G#C#F#A#D# I believe)

Pennyweight
Neo Seoul
A Wolf Amongst Ravens
Mire


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I thought Deluge was dropped as well?
Nice job on the list.


----------



## Nlelith

Brutal video.


----------



## setsuna7

Nlelith said:


> Brutal video.




Brutal as FVCK hell yeah!! The guitar tones reminds of Dimebag, TGST era. Nice!!


----------



## lewis

Yes!

This slays. Bring on April. Evergreen is a cool album title too. Excellent 1st track.


----------



## lewis

Paul McAleer said:


> I was able to catch some of it, it all had that "dig deep" sound and vibes going.
> 
> Also was interesting that he was using a *Friedman model on his Axe-fx*.



ooooh nice!. Im pretty much exclusively using a Friedman Kemper profile these days but on the Axe Fx ii been using the FAS models

maybe I should look into the Friedman models too.
Any idea on the specific Friedman model?


----------



## Triple7

Yes! So stoked on some new ATB. Was listening to their back catalog recently.


----------



## cwhitey2

The new song rips! I'm actually pumped for this album. I haven't cared for the last couple releases...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Always pumped for new ATB. Those pinch harmonics were disgusting.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

The small man won the battle


----------



## duffbeer33

Nice tune, always dig some ATB. The pinches were pretty cool, it's a good twist on their sound. Cool video too, I like how these guys don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Triple7

Here's another new one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=bbd-rA2O2_4


----------



## gunshow86de

^
That was at least 85% less pinch harmonics. I am disappoint.


----------



## brutalwizard

def feeling dat putney producer/writing influence


----------



## Acaciastrain360

Will Putney is the god


----------



## lewis

anyone have any info on their guitar tone ? ( I have an AX8 and was curious what went into their axe tone)


----------



## ChugThisBoy

lewis said:


> anyone have any info on their guitar tone ? ( I have an AX8 and was curious what went into their axe tone)



Bump. I'm using Helix and I'm also curious. I'm using Archetype amp and it sounds kinda familiar so maybe go in that direction with AX8


----------



## GunpointMetal

lewis said:


> anyone have any info on their guitar tone ? ( I have an AX8 and was curious what went into their axe tone)





ChugThisBoy said:


> Bump. I'm using Helix and I'm also curious. I'm using Archetype amp and it sounds kinda familiar so maybe go in that direction with AX8





Paul McAleer said:


> I was able to catch some of it, it all had that "dig deep" sound and vibes going.
> 
> Also was interesting that he was using a *Friedman model on his Axe-fx*.


If that's the Friedman on two tracks released it sounds like there is a big mid-hump going on in the EQ.


----------



## Triple7

That's the one and only thing I don't like about ATB...the guitar tone since they started using AxeFxs.


----------



## Masoo2

Triple7 said:


> That's the one and only thing I don't like about ATB...the guitar tone since they started using AxeFxs.


never liked their guitar tone or mixes, felt as if it was always a secondary concern

if this latest album really is Putney then I'm disappointed, Exit, Exist is probably the most sterile and boring Putney mix I've ever heard, and I'm a HUGE Putney fan


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I LOVED their tone on Wolves Within. 
Dig Deep not so much, but was still a huge fan. 

It definitely does sound """fake""" and very AxeFX-ey, but I think it works in the context of their sound. I'd probably hate it if another band did it.


----------



## lewis

the other thing to consider too is somehow this tone that most dislike on their albums, translates amazingly live. Everyone Ive ever spoke to about them live all says the same thing - they are one of the sickest and best sounding bands they have ever seen live.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lewis said:


> the other thing to consider too is somehow this tone that most dislike on their albums, translates amazingly live. Everyone Ive ever spoke to about them live all says the same thing - they are one of the sickest and best sounding bands they have ever seen live.



Can confirm. Caught them a while back in Sac and they absolutely killed.


----------



## jmeezle

Welp, this album doesn't disappoint. My favorite tracks are In Flux and The Great Repeat. I'm sure more will grow on me the more I listen. The production is similar to Dig Deep, just a bit more more punchy and the guitars are more present in the mix. Hope it's as successful as Dig Deep was commercially. Well done fellas, so glad they kept going!


----------



## lewis

jmeezle said:


> Welp, this album doesn't disappoint. My favorite tracks are In Flux and The Great Repeat. I'm sure more will grow on me the more I listen. The production is similar to Dig Deep, just a bit more more punchy and the guitars are more present in the mix. Hope it's as successful as Dig Deep was commercially. Well done fellas, so glad they kept going!



Ah hell yeah. Was sleeping on the release date. 
Will check it out later!!!


----------



## GunpointMetal

Fuckin Apple Music says its "Not Available in my Region" yet....


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

New album is definitely a banger still. These guys literally have never disappointed.
11/26 has got to be my favorite song so far, that first riff is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Paul McAleer

If you skip the first 2 songs on the album, it’s a pretty solid album. I’m enjoying this more than “Dig Deep.”

I agree with everyone on the tone though. It still sounds like a half cocked wah.

I’m still on the boat that In Dreams has had the best tone/mix. And that was what, 2010?


----------

